# Nutrition, Diet, and Exercise: Notes, Goals, and Resources (these people just keep talking about crossfit)



## Orchid PE

*Should You Diet*

https://weightsandplates.com/nutrition/should-you-go-on-a-diet/

*Review of Popular Diets*

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/a321/b9adfff93d0df1eace2afaab0fa1e1309797.pdf

Summary:



> *Diets that reduce caloric intake result in weight loss.* *In the absence of physical activity, a diet that contains ~1400 to 1500 kcal/d, regardless of macronutrient composition, results in weight loss.* Individuals consuming high-fat, low-CHO diets may lose weight because the intake of protein and fat is self-limiting and overall caloric intake is decreased (11,12). Low-fat and VLF diets contain a high proportion of complex CHOs, fruits, and vegetables. They are naturally high in fiber and low in caloric density. Individuals consuming these types of diets consume fewer calories and lose weight (13–17). Balanced nutrient reduction diets contain moderate amounts of fat, CHO, and protein. When overall caloric intake is reduced, these diets result in loss of body weight and body fat (6,18). Importantly, moderate-fat, balanced nutrient reduction diets produce weight loss even when they are consumed ad libitum. In sum, all popular diets, as well as diets recommended by governmental and nongovernmental organizations, result in weight loss. However, it is important to note that weight loss is not the same as weight maintenance.


Quoting that important part again:



> *Diets that reduce caloric intake result in weight loss.*


*Intermittent Fasting*

https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/intermittent-fasting-guide

*Ketogenic Diet*

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK499830/

*On the Flip Side*

https://www.artofmanliness.com/articles/why-carbs-dont-make-you-fat/

*Total Daily Energy Expenditure (TDEE)*

Calculation and macro requirements:

https://tdeecalculator.net/

*About Sugar*

_Simple Sugars_

The three main simple sugars are glucose, fructose, and galactose. These sugars do not need to be broken down any further in the body. Glucose is found in honey and fruit, fructose in fruits, vegetables, and honey, and galactose in plants. The stomach and small intestines absorb glucose and release it into the bloodstream.

_Compound Sugars_

The compound sugars are sucrose, a combination of fructose and glucose; lactose, a combination of galactose and glucose; and maltose, a combination of two glucose molecules. Enzymes in the body break down these compound sugars into simple sugars during digestion.

_Starches_

Starches are formed by plants and are also called complex carbohydrates. Complex carbohydrates are formed by stringing together different sugars. Starches are broken down during digestion into compound sugars (glucose, maltotriose, and maltose), and then broken down further into simple sugars (maltase, lactase, sucrase, and isomaltase).

*Insulin*

Insulin is released by the pancreas in the body when the pancreas detects a rise in blood glucose. Most of the cells in our body use glucose, amino acids, and fats for energy. Insulin is responsible for storing excess glucose as muscle glycogen, liver glycogen, and adipose tissue (fat).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glycemic_index

*Muscle Protein Synthesis*

https://www.verywellfit.com/muscle-protein-synthesis-and-muscle-growth-4148337

https://www.nutritiontactics.com/measure-muscle-protein-synthesis/

If it's related to the title, you can post it here.


----------



## Orchid PE

Better than BMI:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07S4JBZGB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Better than BMI:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07S4JBZGB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


I don't want that sort of negativity in the house.  

Joking aside, I totally agree. I am too lazy to measure with a caliper. So I have a weigh scale which gives me that number. It may not be as accurate but it is good if you only care about relative change.


----------



## Road Guy

Those Higli machines at the grocery store are pretty accurate for % body fat - But I get different results on weight (probably due to clothes)


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> Those Higli machines at the grocery store are pretty accurate for % body fat - But I get different results on weight (probably due to clothes)


That's cool. I didn't know those measured body fat.


----------



## Orchid PE

Strength &amp; Hypertrophy

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S2468867319300513


----------



## Road Guy

So the more and more I get sucked into the crossfit cult the more I really grow to like them:

&amp; not trying to debate crossfit - I just found this very interesting.

https://www.crossfit.com/battles/crossfit-suspends-facebook-instagram

I think its pretty interesting there take on the sugar industry and there huge disdain for Coke / Pepsi, Maybe its all tinfoil hat but they essentially believe that many of the (later proven to be false) lawsuits against them were funded by the Food and Beverage industry (who get trashed repeatedly)  

_Stangely enough I learned about this action (deleting there Facebook account) through my owner invision power board account here (they have seen an uptick in a return to message boards as people leave facebook) ..._

(If you dont want to click the link above):::

(Jump down to #8 - that's the main point related to this fitness article) 

.....

8.  *Facebook is acting in the service of food and beverage industry interests by deleting the accounts of communities that have identified the corrupted nutritional science responsible for unchecked global chronic disease*. In this, it follows the practices of Wikipedia and other private platforms that host public content but retain the ability to remove or silence—without the opportunity for real debate or appeal—information and perspectives outside a narrow scope of belief or thought. In this case, the approved perspective has resulted in the deaths of millions through preventable diseases. Facebook is thus complicit in the global chronic disease crisis.

For these reasons, CrossFit, Inc. has placed Facebook and its associated properties under review and will no longer support or use Facebook’s services until further notice.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm not into CrossFit. I tried it out for a little while, but it wasn't for me.

But heck yeah for CrossFit taking a stance against Facebook. After watching some of Mark Z's testimony to congress, I decided to deactivate my FB and IG accounts. I especially didn't like when Mark said that search suggestions do not populate for groups/pages that are not aligned with FB's views. He specifically mentioned an example that groups such as ones against vaccinations will only show up if you search the exact name, and will never be suggested. That's when I realized FB was terrible.

I can only imagine what sort of pages &amp; groups FB is hiding about nutrition from the public.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> that groups such as ones against vaccinations will only show up if you search the exact name, and will never be suggested


I believe this is a good thing.

Though I do agree with your overall philosophy that all pages/articles should get equal preference. But its a business and we don't go to Starbucks and complain that they don't serve Folgers.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> I believe this is a good thing.
> 
> Though I do agree with your overall philosophy that all pages/articles should get equal preference. But its a business and we don't go to Starbucks and complain that they don't serve Folgers.


I think FB does have the right to filter their suggestions. I just don't want to support a company that really only shows stuff I disagree with. I want the option to see everything so I can make the determination for myself.


----------



## Road Guy

Its just sort of irks me that we have 70 million obese / overweight folks that most are likely going to all get Diabetes, well all be paying for them in terms of higher health care costs / taxes / etc, and the solution to this problem is fairly simple, diet and exercise, but the fact that a large "social media" presence would subvert this information is pretty crazy to me.

Except for this month because they are all selling New Years Resolution globo gym advertisements! lol


----------



## JayKay PE

Since I already blasted this on FB (which you all hate) and the girls forums (which you, hopefully, don't hate): Weighted myself this past Sunday and lost 30lbs!  Started being kinda-semi serious about weight loss in March 2019 but only actually started doing classes and trying to eat healthier like mid-July 2019?  So around a 6-month exercise journey has led me to 30-lbs of weight loss.  When I was talking to my boot camp coach last night, he said based on my frame/stamina, he could see me losing another 15 lbs easy.

He's also really excited about me having measurable goals/a timeline to try and hit it, as well as some thing I didn't want to do (but I'm going to try).  Originally I was only going to lose 10 lbs, then attempt 175 lbs, but now I'm like...I'm at 187lb, I might as well go for 175 and if I reach that, go for 150lb.  Now I'm thinking about a 5k...because coach said I need cardio.  The gym does a couch to 5k starting in March, since some members only like strength building, and he's already said I'm doing it.

*excited squeal of actually seeing results*


----------



## NikR_PE

Road Guy said:


> the fact that a large "social media" presence would subvert this information is pretty crazy to me.


That's the other issue. People getting info from social media than a doctor or other health professional. I guess 100 likes trumps medical research.



Road Guy said:


> Except for this month because they are all selling New Years Resolution glob gym advertisements! lol


I got my gym membership recently, thanks to those deals


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> That's the other issue. People getting info from social media than a doctor or other health professional. I guess 100 likes trumps medical research.
> 
> I got my gym membership recently, thanks to those deals


Just to hop on this: one of my coworkers recently went on the keto diet due to what one doctor told them to do.  Their main doctor did a blood draw and they were close to kidney failure (like 80% kidney use), due to the keto diet and the heart medication not working well together.  I trust my doctor because he tries to keep you off as much medication as possible (I mean, I'm literally on crazy fish oil pills for my triglycerides, but he wanted me to attempt to lose weight before he made any other decision).  I think a lot of people don't have that great of a relationship with their doctor/only go when they're sick and not for normal check-ups.

Yay!  Gym membership!  Keep at it!  Make it a habit and not a 'new year, new you' resolution that dies by mid-February!


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yay!  Gym membership!  Keep at it!  Make it a habit and not a 'new year, new you' resolution that dies by mid-February!


Haha. I have been working out since mid last year. But just using the small gym in our office to get started. It only has dumbbells and couple treadmills. Now wanting to get back to lifting/ working out as before, I got a membership near our home. The end of year desperation, to make sales, just helped with the deal.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I used to have a gym membership that I never used. I run at lunch daily at work (I snack throughout the day and/or intermittent fast) since we have a locker room/shower (but not actual gym). I make...about 2-4 miles every day (well, at least for the past couple of months and I only have a 30 minute lunch break). And I also commute by bike, so that's handy. With the house renovation projects and just the configuration of my and LadySquare's social lives, commuting to/from a gym and carving large chunks of time for working out was/is not achievable.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I used to have a gym membership that I never used. I run at lunch daily at work (I snack throughout the day and/or intermittent fast) since we have a locker room/shower (but not actual gym). I make...about 2-4 miles every day (well, at least for the past couple of months and I only have a 30 minute lunch break). And I also commute by bike, so that's handy. With the house renovation projects and just the configuration of my and LadySquare's social lives, commuting to/from a gym and carving large chunks of time for working out was/is not achievable.


IS THAT HOW YOU GET THOSE CRAZY STEPS IN FITBIT????  YOU'RE A MONSTER.


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> commuting to/from a gym and carving large chunks of time for working out was/is not achievable


That was the main reason for using the office gym. Did IF, worked out in the afternoon and then broke fast.

But could not do much workout there. Needed proper gym. Now I stop by on tge way back from work. So far its been working.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> IS THAT HOW YOU GET THOSE CRAZY STEPS IN FITBIT????  YOU'RE A MONSTER.


How many does he average?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> How many does he average?


Do you haz FitBit? Want to join?

I just hit the "normal" goal of 10k/day.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> How many does he average?


Like an actual 10k/day.  I am seeing if I can even the playing field in our group by throwing my hat into the game (aka; I started last week when I was eating cookies/sleeping on vacation, this week are normal JK days).


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Do you haz FitBit? Want to join?
> 
> I just hit the "normal" goal of 10k/day.


I haz. Sure.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Like an actual 10k/day.


That probably doesn't even include the biking


----------



## Orchid PE

Dang, this just became a hot topic.


----------



## Road Guy

@JayKay PE congrats that awesome!


----------



## JayKay PE

Oh no.  @NikR_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE are crazy fitbit users who actually hit 10k a day.  I am screwed in this weekly challenge, lol.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just to hop on this: one of my coworkers recently went on the keto diet due to what one doctor told them to do.  Their main doctor did a blood draw and they were close to kidney failure (like 80% kidney use), due to the keto diet and the heart medication not working well together.  I trust my doctor because he tries to keep you off as much medication as possible (I mean, I'm literally on crazy fish oil pills for my triglycerides, but he wanted me to attempt to lose weight before he made any other decision).  I think a lot of people don't have that great of a relationship with their doctor/only go when they're sick and not for normal check-ups.


What is this "doctor" you speak of? Can I order one on amazon?


----------



## chart94 PE

Finally able to be back on the horse! Sounds crazy, but amazing how much not working out for 6 weeks to heal causes stress to build and how it almost melts immediately being back. Good luck to everyone and their goals this year! Summer bodies are made in the winter so they say!


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> @JayKay PE congrats that awesome!


Thank you!!!  I've never actually 'exercised' traditionally?  Like, I did a ton of horseback riding when I was younger/did eventing, but I never participated in sports or the gym when I was younger.  I think it's crazy that I lost so much?  I hear a lot of people say that once you get past 30 it's really hard to lose weight...maybe because I never tried to lose weight, that's why it's actually working?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> What is this "doctor" you speak of? Can I order one on amazon?


I think they come from Europe.  Very fancy.  You might have a delay in shipping, though.  I hear with the new year a lot of people are ordering them.  

@chart94 I get really nervous going to the gym, so I've been forcing myself to go at least once each week because I know if I didn't...it's be really hard to go back.  I believe in you!!!


----------



## chart94 PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think they come from Europe.  Very fancy.  You might have a delay in shipping, though.  I hear with the new year a lot of people are ordering them.
> 
> @chart94 I get really nervous going to the gym, so I've been forcing myself to go at least once each week because I know if I didn't...it's be really hard to go back.  I believe in you!!!


so hard to get back into it but once you are, its worth it. What makes it worse is ive been timid not trying to re-aggravate the muscle, so stretching has become the name of the game now.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh no.  @NikR_PE and @squaretaper LIT AF PE are crazy fitbit users who actually hit 10k a day.  I am screwed in this weekly challenge, lol.


Well I do have a high energy toddler to chase around the house. But i do believe @squaretaper LIT AF PE also sleepwalks.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> But i do believe @squaretaper LIT AF PE also sleepwalks.


That's just not fair.

(I need to do better about getting my steps in too)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That's just not fair.
> 
> (I need to do better about getting my steps in too)


Plot twist: the FitBit is actually attached to SquareDoggo and we play fetch for 5 hours. (I did test this and it does work, muahaha)

Edit: I don't sleepwalk. I sleepsnack.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

On topic: I have been more active in the past 5 months than I have been since before getting a cushy office job post graduate school. The #1 factor that changed everything (at least, for me) was consistency. Since my natural tendency is, if I'm honest, to be lazy after work, then taking time midday is my best bet. Esp since doc says my blood pressure is trending high (kinda sorta mostly genetic, but still, losing weight will help) it's not high enough to warrant medication (yet) so I'm trying to give an honest attempt. It does also help that I started this WAYYYY before the new year.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> That's just not fair.
> 
> (I need to do better about getting my steps in too)


(if you have fitbit, please become our friends and join the group)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> (if you have fitbit, please become our friends and join the group)


Would love to!

Thanks for the assistance, @squaretaper LIT AF PE


----------



## Road Guy

I wish I had done this last year but last night the wife and I went and did a hydro-static body fat testing (the one where they submerge you underwater - the wife was wanting us to both know our RMR (Resting Metabolic Rate) so we could accurately plan for how many calories we need with our current exercise regime. It was pretty cool. except the wife is now mad that I can enjoy an extra 1500 calories than her... 

We had it done at a chiropractors office so we could use our HSA $$ - but its only $45 bucks but I thought the data was really cool..

Also ignore my post about those higli machines at the grocery store, those machines said I was 27% Body Fat and the "pool test" (much more accurate) had me at 20%! (not bad for an old guy)


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Would love to! ...how?


Uhhhhh.  I think go into the app.  Hit 'community'.  In the upper right corner is a little "+ head outline".  You can add by contacts, facebook, email, username.  I'll send you my email in PM.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uhhhhh.  I think go into the app.  Hit 'community'.  In the upper right corner is a little "+ head outline".  You can add by contacts, facebook, email, username.  I'll send you my email in PM.


Beat you to it. Cheb is my friend now. Muahahaha!


----------



## NikR_PE

Now i do know @ChebyshevII PE's name.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> Now i do know @ChebyshevII PE's name.


Was this all just some sort of elaborate plan of yours???


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Was this all just some sort of elaborate plan of yours???


I think just searching on LinkedIn would be easier. No one should have to walk 10000 steps just to know another persons name.


----------



## NikR_PE

Road Guy said:


> I wish I had done this last year but last night the wife and I went and did a hydro-static body fat testing (the one where they submerge you underwater - the wife was wanting us to both know our RMR (Resting Metabolic Rate) so we could accurately plan for how many calories we need with our current exercise regime. It was pretty cool. except the wife is now mad that I can enjoy an extra 1500 calories than her...
> 
> We had it done at a chiropractors office so we could use our HSA $$ - but its only $45 bucks but I thought the data was really cool..
> 
> Also ignore my post about those higli machines at the grocery store, those machines said I was 27% Body Fat and the "pool test" (much more accurate) had me at 20%! (not bad for an old guy)


Maybe I will try this. Just to calibrate my scale at home.


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> I think just searching on LinkedIn would be easier. No one should have to walk 10000 steps just to know another persons name.


Well, I would walk 500 miles, and I would walk 500 more, just to be the man who walks 1000 miles to fall down at your door.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> I think just searching on LinkedIn would be easier. No one should have to walk 10000 steps just to know another persons name.


...but would you walk 500 more?

*nvmd!  I'm going home!!


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Well, I would walk 500 miles, and I would walk 500 more, just to be the man who walks 1000 miles to fall down at your door.


ta da da ta


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...but would you walk 500 more?
> 
> *nvmd!  I'm going home!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> View attachment 15834


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Road Guy said:


> did a hydro-static body fat testing


How much did this cost? Was it part of your health insurance? Or just out-of-pocket? I'd like to do this but I'll need to investigate how much insurance covers.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> How much did this cost? Was it part of your health insurance? Or just out-of-pocket? I'd like to do this but I'll need to investigate how much insurance covers.


$45?


----------



## NikR_PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> How much did this cost? Was it part of your health insurance? Or just out-of-pocket? I'd like to do this but I'll need to investigate how much insurance covers.






Road Guy said:


> We had it done at a chiropractors office so we could use our HSA $$ - but its only $45 bucks


----------



## Orchid PE

Go home @squaretaper LIT AF PE? You're drunk?


----------



## JayKay PE

I know there are also air displacement pods (some of the more 'expensive' gyms have them).  Seems around $40.  I have an HSA account, so I might use it since I'm sure it can be considered a 'medical expense' (if I can buy contact solution with the HSA I dame sure can do a body fat comp)


----------



## Orchid PE

I watched this a few weeks ago. Interesting data.


----------



## Road Guy

It was $90 for 2 people, I think one was $55? - Just do some searching for hydrostatic Body Fat Testinfg

My wife is an HSA junkie so she had it done at a chiropractors office near us so we could use our HSA account. But for only $50 bucks or so I would pay out of pocket..

But it tells you your lean muscle and bones weight and your actual fat lbs. plus some other data. But if you are using something like "myfitnessapp" to track food and exercise you can use your actual RMR to get it accurate.

My wife is an ICU RN but is also a (Non Practicing) Registered Dietitian, I am her _only client_ but i am trying to add some lean muscle to help me do some things in the gym (like power clean 250 lbs by the end of the year) so I am letting her help me with how much protein . carbs . etc to eat..


----------



## Road Guy

We actually wanted to use the pods so we didn't have to "submerge underwater" but couldnt find one that fit our schedule - most were 9-4 PM type places, they each do the same I believe.

The water test was kind of a pain you have to blow out all the air in your lungs under water, which was harder than I thought it would be, took me like 5 tries..

Im down around 35 lbs this year, the wife down around 25lbs, were not really looking at the scale anymore, just wanted the data. But I really wish I had done this before I started working out so heavy this past year.. totally recommend!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Road Guy said:


> Registered Dietitian


She should make an account here and drop knowledge on a forum full of engineers. I, for one, am always open to expert opinion.

Edit: maybe start a "ask a dietician" thread. That would be neat. And to get access it's a mandatory donation to EB and/or your local animal shelter.


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> It was $90 for 2 people, I think one was $55? - Just do some searching for hydrostatic Body Fat Testinfg
> 
> My wife is an HSA junkie so she had it done at a chiropractors office near us so we could use our HSA account. But for only $50 bucks or so I would pay out of pocket..
> 
> But it tells you your lean muscle and bones weight and your actual fat lbs. plus some other data. But if you are using something like "myfitnessapp" to track food and exercise you can use your actual RMR to get it accurate.
> 
> My wife is an ICU RN but is also a (Non Practicing) Registered Dietitian, I am her _only client_ but i am trying to add some lean muscle to help me do some things in the gym (like power clean 250 lbs by the end of the year) so I am letting her help me with how much protein . carbs . etc to eat..


I want to get my PC numbers up. But, right now I'm trying get my DL numbers back to where they were before I moved.

I think 180lbs for me would be a good intermediate amount of weight.

250lbs seems like a lot, but idk how much you weigh.


----------



## Road Guy

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> She should make an account here and drop knowledge on a forum full of engineers. I, for one, am always open to expert opinion.
> 
> Edit: maybe start a "ask a dietician" thread. That would be neat. And to get access it's a mandatory donation to EB and/or your local animal shelter.


I've been trying to tell her to do this on the side, I think lots of people would pay for it. She just hated her job when she was an RD. I think after years of working with people who just wanted to pay for her to write menus or meal plans and then they would still eat Mcdonalds 4X a week.

Colorado doesn't license dietitians so anyone who takes a week long online class can sell nutrition services.  But I have been trying to encourage her to do some of this work, I think now that she  "walks the walk" she could easily help folks, like me who dont understand that I need XXXg of protein / carbs / fiber / etc (The Myfitness app is really good for all this btw)

She doesn't tell the "Nutritionist" at our gym that she is also an RD/LD. But she disagrees with their preaching that any dairy is horrible for you.  Her feeling is that just because you have abs doesn't mean you are a dietitian (To her its like an IT "person" calling themselves an Engineer)

But I will be happy to relay questions to her if you want?

But her things are usually:

1. Get your data (we were a year late)

2. Track what you eat

3. Exercise

4. Its okay to have a night with a beer and nachos from Rock Bottom Brewery every other week


----------



## JayKay PE

@Road Guy That's amazing the weight loss for your wife and you!  Congrats!  I am def going to look at the air pods.  Seems like the gym that has them has time slots that open at 5:15am and go until like 6:30pm.  I just need to see if they'll let a non-member like me use them.  Plus I like the way your wife looks at a healthy diet!  I haven't been tracking as well as I want, but I'm also more of a 'see where I am right now' with my fitness and weight loss.  I did start limiting dairy in general, but didn't completely cut it out.  Tell her to make an account!  I'd gladly pay money for a once in a while consulting about where I am!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Here's how it'll play out.

Mrs. RG: Ok, so any questions?

Everyone on EB: ....so how much do I need to exercise so I have can beer and nachos...every night?


----------



## Road Guy

Ill see what i can do, maybe it would help her open up her own shingle on the side-  But she is very normal about food / nutrition.  

But  she was always better in terms of eating than me, but me dragging her out to drink 3X a week when I disliked my job for 2 years took a toll on both of us 

And I think if you get up every day and do 500 Burgess you could pretty much eat beer and nachos every night!


----------



## Orchid PE

CrossFit burpees or real burpees? I'm kidding!


----------



## Road Guy

there's only like 25 different variations of the movement....


----------



## Orchid PE

I think 8 count burpees are the worst.

1. Hands on the ground

2. Jump feet straight back

3. Push up-down

4. Push up-up

5. Kick feet out to sides

6. Kick feet back in

7. Jump feet to hands

8. Jump up in air


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think 8 count burpees are the worst.
> 
> 1. Hands on the ground
> 
> 2. Jump feet straight back
> 
> 3. Push up-down
> 
> 4. Push up-up
> 
> 5. Kick feet out to sides
> 
> 6. Kick feet back in
> 
> 7. Jump feet to hands
> 
> 8. Jump up in air


This is how I imagined step 8 since you end up on all fours at end of 7.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYhBdm7Uynw


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> This is how I imagined step 8 since you end up on all fours at end of 7.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYhBdm7Uynw


As someone who has jumped horses...no.

Also I hate burpees so much.  I am really bad at them/I always end up throwing my hands up in the air when I finish up and feel dumb if no one else does it that way.


----------



## Road Guy

Dumb question - what is jumping horses? Like those horse raises where they jump racks and barrels?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Road Guy

I guess technically that’s a double Under?


----------



## leggo PE

Google "dressage"


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Google "dressage"


Aka: the exact opposite of jumping. 
 

I used to do equestrian/hunter (where you were judged more on how pretty both you and the horse looked with jumping, but also ultra correct form) and a little bit of eventing. My mom made me stop eventing since a lot of their jumps are solid/no-fail, too many people got injured, and I think one girl died doing a course. I did polo for a while but got tired of how high-stress it was/I would get so tired swapping horses for each chucker
 

@Road Guy if you’re talking about horse racing that includes jumping: steeplechase. Those horses are all crazy. Amazing at what they do, but maybe twice as insane as a normal American racehorse


----------



## Road Guy

Anyone else seen "The Game Changer" on Netflix? Very interesting but there is just so much shit produced as documentaries these days... I was feeling good about it until they veered off on the whole farming is bad part.. 

I defin am trying to up my vegggies intake but it would take a while to cut out all the meat.


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> Anyone else seen "The Game Changer" on Netflix? Very interesting but there is just so much shit produced as documentaries these days... I was feeling good about it until they veered off on the whole farming is bad part..
> 
> I defin am trying to up my vegggies intake but it would take a while to cut out all the meat.


I haven't. But after watching this, I'm not sure how I'll feel about it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0zgNY_kqlI


----------



## Road Guy

It was interesting, but they kept mentioning that they don't really have enough test subjects to really have a "scientific" method / study.   They just focus on a few individuals who are totally plant based that happen to excel in their sports / but they may just be people who are bad ass at that anyway.


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> It was interesting, but they kept mentioning that they don't really have enough test subjects to really have a "scientific" method / study.   They just focus on a few individuals who are totally plant based that happen to excel in their sports / but they may just be people who are bad ass at that anyway.


That seems to be the consensus on what I've read.


----------



## Orchid PE

I just got SECA body composition testing done.

Says I'm 22.8% bf. Ha! Idk about that. Anyone that's seen me in person knows I hardly have any fat. Calipers said 11%. Maybe I just carry fat in other places then where the calipers normally measure.

Test also said I carry more muscle mass on my left arm than my right, which is odd since I'm right handed.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I just got SECA body composition testing done.
> 
> Says I'm 22.8% bf. Ha! Idk about that. Anyone that's seen me in person knows I hardly have any fat. Calipers said 11%. Maybe I just carry fat in other places then where the calipers normally measure.
> 
> Test also said I carry more muscle mass on my left arm than my right, which is odd since I'm right handed.


I just started measuring my body fat...I’m using the tape measure for now (I know, not very reliable)...I’m at 34% according to that. My goal for now is about 19%. Though I’m more concerned about losing the weight...


----------



## Orchid PE

It also said I need ~3000kcal to maintain body weight. Yet, I've been ~1800 for the past few months and have pretty much maintained my weight.


----------



## Orchid PE

@Road Guy What are the standard going rates like these days for an RD to create a custom meal plan?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I just started measuring my body fat...I’m using the tape measure for now (I know, not very reliable)...I’m at 34% according to that. My goal for now is about 19%. Though I’m more concerned about losing the weight...


I just did two different tape measure methods. Got 14% with one and 16% with another. Idk which of the 4 methods to believe now.


----------



## Road Guy

I am not familiar with the SECA method? 

I will ask her - she has been at the hospital all week so I will see her tonigh (I think)

The "nutritionist" at the gym charges $150 a month for nutrition coaching and meal plans, I dont think they are individually tailered but just some meals to chose from 

Are you looking to gain or lose?


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> I am not familiar with the SECA method?
> 
> I will ask her - she has been at the hospital all week so I will see her tonigh (I think)
> 
> The "nutritionist" at the gym charges $150 a month for nutrition coaching and meal plans, I dont think they are individually tailered but just some meals to chose from
> 
> Are you looking to gain or lose?


Looking to gain muscle at the moment.

Better explanation than I could ever give:

_The Seca mBCA (medical Body Composition Analyser) analyses body composition using the Bioelectrical Impedance methodology. Bioelectrical Impedance is a method used to obtain impedance values generated by different components of the body in response to a small electric current. Cells that have the highest proportion of fat (consisting of only 10-20% water) are the most efficient at blocking/reducing the small electric current (giving higher impedance values). Lean tissue cells (found in Fat Free Mass (FFM) [organs, muscle and bone]) which consists mostly of water (70-75%) allow the electric current to pass much more easily (giving lower impedance values). Based on the impedance results obtained which are a measure of how much the electric current is blocked or reduced by components of the body, equations can be used to calculate Total Body Water (TBW) which in turn is itself used to calculate additional information. At lower frequencies the applied current can not pass through cell membranes; it passes around the cells in the extra-cellular space and hence works out the amount of Extra-Cellular Water (ECW) only. Higher frequency currents can penetrate cell membranes thus permitting the calculation of TBW (that which passes around the cells + the water inside the cells). Using the values for TBW and ECW, the Intra-Cellular Water (ICW) can then be calculated (TBW - ECW = ICW). This is why using machines that make measurements at more than one frequency can provide more information to the user._

Being an EE, naturally I had to use this method. Any other method is considered heresy lol


----------



## Road Guy

ok gotcha - we used one similar to that that the wife brought home from the hospital (but a portable version), we always read higher on that one, I think if you are not perfectly hydrated it doesnt read correctly ( the wifes words) 

Ill ask her for some gaining type meals - she has me maxing out the protein and also be in a calorie deficient state (i am still trying to lose weight but looking for muscle gains) - I still have a hard time getting 150g a day, I am already sick of shakes..... I think over the last year I have shrunk the stomach due to eating less that its just hard for me to eat a whole chicken breast - 

I am still trying to coax her into starting a RD thread here....


----------



## NikR_PE

Road Guy said:


> I think if you are not perfectly hydrated it doesnt read correctly


I think thats true based on this article 

https://www.fitnescity.com/blog/how-to-measure-body-fat  See number 5


----------



## Orchid PE

NikR_PE said:


> I think thats true based on this article
> 
> https://www.fitnescity.com/blog/how-to-measure-body-fat  See number 5






Road Guy said:


> I think if you are not perfectly hydrated it doesnt read correctly


I think this chart shows I was severely dehydrated??? I drank about 1L of water throughout the day + a couple of cups of tea + fruits. Maybe I should go through 2 of the 1L per day.

The test was only $15, so I might do it again in 3 months (and will try to get properly hydrated beforehand).


----------



## Orchid PE

Plus this one...


----------



## Orchid PE

I also really like this website/app for analyzing where I am: http://symmetricstrength.com/


----------



## Road Guy

So like any good white girl, I am an iced coffee junkie, I am dreading the warm season coming up in a few months a bit.. Ive successfully switched over to black coffee for hot coffee - but black iced coffee taste like what I imagine ass taste like.  Anyone got any recommendations to make it low calories but not taste like shit?  

The Misses just suggested to not drink it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> So like any good white girl, I am an iced coffee junkie, I am dreading the warm season coming up in a few months a bit.. Ive successfully switched over to black coffee for hot coffee - but black iced coffee taste like what I imagine ass taste like.  Anyone got any recommendations to make it low calories but not taste like shit?
> 
> The Misses just suggested to not drink it


Cold brew!


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> So like any good white girl, I am an iced coffee junkie, I am dreading the warm season coming up in a few months a bit.. Ive successfully switched over to black coffee for hot coffee - but black iced coffee taste like what I imagine ass taste like.  Anyone got any recommendations to make it low calories but not taste like shit?
> 
> The Misses just suggested to not drink it






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Cold brew!


My wife and I really like the Dunkin cold brew bags that can be bought at the grocery store. It's like this. I think she just loads up two bags in a 2qt mason jar and leaves it in the fridge overnight. I enjoy it black, she adds a little creamer.

But I would choose to drink nothing over drinking iced black coffee.


----------



## Road Guy

Chattaneer PE said:


> But I would choose to drink nothing over drinking iced black coffee.


This might be where I am at.. I have tried the Nitro Cold Brew?  It defin wasnt very good.

For me its during Doors Off season with the Jeep and grabbing an XL iced coffee for a ride, not sure whats worse, an iced coffee with some cream or a diet coke?


----------



## Supe

I only drink black coffee, but man - iced black coffee does taste like total shit.


----------



## Orchid PE

Supe said:


> I only drink black coffee, but man - iced black coffee does taste like total shit.


It's amazing that something so delicious when warm is nasty when cold.


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm interested in knowing what the different types of exercise plans everyone is using and what your goals are.

I'm more on a powelifting plan that focuses on squat, bench, and deadlifts with some body weight stuff mixed in. I also jump rope beforehand to warm up. I have specific goals for these lifts, that once I reach them I might cut back on the frequency. I'd like to eventually add in overhead press and power cleans.

One day I'd also like to incorporate more cardio, like running or more jump rope. I'm an ectomorph, so endurance comes fairly easy for me. That's why I'm working on strength now since that's where I'm lacking.


----------



## Supe

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm interested in knowing what the different types of exercise plans everyone is using and what your goals are.
> 
> I'm more on a powelifting plan that focuses on squat, bench, and deadlifts with some body weight stuff mixed in. I also jump rope beforehand to warm up. I have specific goals for these lifts, that once I reach them I might cut back on the frequency. I'd like to eventually add in overhead press and power cleans.
> 
> One day I'd also like to incorporate more cardio, like running or more jump rope. I'm an ectomorph, so endurance comes fairly easy for me. That's why I'm working on strength now since that's where I'm lacking.


Since I train strongman, my upper body is very overhead-press dominant.  Log and DB press are my two staples.  Occasional axle pressing, but since my shoulder surgery, I do less of it since pronating my hands is tougher than neutral grip.  Lots of tricep accessory work, and just enough bicep work to offset the tricep work - if I don't I get elbow pain.

Lower body is very posterior chain-focused.  Tons of good mornings, RDL's, lots of deadlift volume.  I typically squat twice a week, lighter full-depth and heavy front squats, unless the program I'm on says not to.  Deadlifts are partials, snatch grip, deficits, all sorts of variations.  Quad development comes from implement drags/pulls and the front squats.  

I also do "events" at least once a week.  Farmers carries, sandbag/keg carries, atlas stones, sled/chain drags, etc.  The beauty of it is that my training never gets stale.

Goals for this year are a 600lbs deadlift and 300lbs log press, in addition to placing well in my November competition.  I also have 10 more lbs to lose.


----------



## Orchid PE

@Supe Where do you do all your training? At a strongman gym or at your house?


----------



## Supe

Chattaneer PE said:


> @Supe Where do you do all your training? At a strongman gym or at your house?


I have a couple pieces of equipment at my house, but I workout 90% at a strongman gym, and maybe 10% at a box gym that's much closer for some accessory days or cardio if we're in a time crunch.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm interested in knowing what the different types of exercise plans everyone is using and what your goals are.
> 
> I'm more on a powelifting plan that focuses on squat, bench, and deadlifts with some body weight stuff mixed in. I also jump rope beforehand to warm up. I have specific goals for these lifts, that once I reach them I might cut back on the frequency. I'd like to eventually add in overhead press and power cleans.
> 
> One day I'd also like to incorporate more cardio, like running or more jump rope. I'm an ectomorph, so endurance comes fairly easy for me. That's why I'm working on strength now since that's where I'm lacking.


I’m pretty sure I’m an endomorph. My goal right now is to lose weight and tone up more, in that order.

My exercise plan right now is just a 6-week plan from bowflex on their app. I’m running through it a second time. I’m hesitant to start anything else just yet since work is going to have me traveling again very soon.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm interested in knowing what the different types of exercise plans everyone is using and what your goals are.
> 
> I'm more on a powelifting plan that focuses on squat, bench, and deadlifts with some body weight stuff mixed in. I also jump rope beforehand to warm up. I have specific goals for these lifts, that once I reach them I might cut back on the frequency. I'd like to eventually add in overhead press and power cleans.
> 
> One day I'd also like to incorporate more cardio, like running or more jump rope. I'm an ectomorph, so endurance comes fairly easy for me. That's why I'm working on strength now since that's where I'm lacking.


My main goal right now is to work myself up to going to the gym 3x/week.  Right now I go 2x/week and then go to a kickboxing class on Saturday at the same gym, but I don't count that class as it's more fun/special training than a real workout class (idk, that's just how my brain works).  I think in a month or two I will start doing a true 3x/week (MWF) and a weekend class.  I go to a gym that is run by a former Marine who is awesome!  It's a boot camp class, but with a ton of body-weight exercises combined with obstacle course racing.  He trains a ton of Spartans/ultra marathoners and each class has been different (my last class included pull-ups, which I suck at, and an elevated tire pull, which I was kinda okay at).  He's starting a couch to 5k/5k to half-marathon class at the gym in March that I am going to sign up for and, hopefully, I will run a 5k in May!  Super excited/scared about it, even though it's a small distance.

My overall goal: have arms/legs that make people scared and terrified at the same time.  Not sure if I will keep running after the 5k, but I know cardio is important.  I'll never have an hourglass figure, so I'll try and get a solid block figure.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m pretty sure I’m an endomorph. My goal right now is to lose weight and tone up more, in that order.
> 
> My exercise plan right now is just a 6-week plan from bowflex on their app. I’m running through it a second time. I’m hesitant to start anything else just yet since work is going to have me traveling again very soon.


How long have you been on your current program?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> How long have you been on your current program?


I started back in December doing CICO and doing the 6-week workout plan I mentioned before. I completed the workout plan once before having to take a break due to work travel. I just started the program from the beginning again yesterday.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm interested in knowing what the different types of exercise plans everyone is using and what your goals are.
> 
> I'm more on a powelifting plan that focuses on squat, bench, and deadlifts with some body weight stuff mixed in. I also jump rope beforehand to warm up. I have specific goals for these lifts, that once I reach them I might cut back on the frequency. I'd like to eventually add in overhead press and power cleans.
> 
> One day I'd also like to incorporate more cardio, like running or more jump rope. I'm an ectomorph, so endurance comes fairly easy for me. That's why I'm working on strength now since that's where I'm lacking.


I am currently following this one (https://www.muscleandfitness.com/training/workout-routines/workout-plan-works-forever) since it targets most muscles and is short enough to squeeze in my daily commitments. I also swim and run one day a week. My goal is to just get toned and reduce body fat.


----------



## Road Guy

Im not supposed to talk about it.....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> Im not supposed to talk about it.....


Thanks. We all know how Fight Club can be.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> I am currently following this one (https://www.muscleandfitness.com/training/workout-routines/workout-plan-works-forever) since it targets most muscles and is short enough to squeeze in my daily commitments. I also swim and run one day a week. *My goal is to just get toned and reduce body fat.*


Boooooo!  Attempt to get swole like me!  It'll be fun, I think?  I guess?  Maybe?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> Boooooo!  Attempt to get swole like me!  It'll be fun, I think?  I guess?  Maybe?


But I don't want to buy new clothes and want to just fit in the ones I used to before becoming a dad.



JayKay PE said:


> have arms/legs that make people scared and terrified at the same time.


you could just buy these https://www.lunaspuppets.com/2014/05/07/custom-silicone-popeye-arms/


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Boooooo!  Attempt to get swole like me!  It'll be fun, I think?  I guess?  Maybe?


One of the requirements for being swole is you have to wear tank tops with the sides cut out. Another is you have to carry around a 1 gal jug of water.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> One of the requirements for being swole is you have to wear tank tops with the sides cut out. Another is you have to carry around a 1 gal jug of water.


Should I also develop an Imaginary Lat Syndrome?


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> Im not supposed to talk about it.....


You're allowed 1 crossfit post or 1 vegan post, not both lol


----------



## Road Guy

Like 1 a day on just this forum or total?


----------



## Road Guy

Unrelated to "that which wont be mentioned" before I started "that which wont be mentioned" I set a goal last January to workout (or get some type of exercise) every day, even if it was a 1 mile run, bike for a bit,  lift some weights, or going skiing, snowshoeing, etc.  I did for around 3 months didnt miss a day - @ 45 years old and closer to 300 lbs than 200 lbs..  To those that are trying to work up to 3,4 days a week, the body is capable of so much more than we think it can handle (within reason of course) - before I did "that which wont be mentioned" I tried all kinds of stuff from straight up bro lifting, went to cycle bar a few times (it was winter) and even some yoga- which totally kicked my ass more than I thought It would..

I reduced calories at this time but also still ate like shit relative to how I do these days, I wish I had taken the nutrition part of it more series then because I feel I would be better off now. but it takes more time than we think it should!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> I reduced calories at this time but also still ate like shit relative to how I do these days, I wish I had taken the nutrition part of it more series then because I feel I would be better off now. but it takes more time than we think it should!


Yeah, the struggle is real. For me, I just never got out of the “eat like a teenager all the time” stage, and was just starting to realize what a toll it takes on me.

Hopefully 27 isn’t too late to start making changes.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> For me, I just never got out of the “eat like a teenager all the time” stage, and was just starting to realize what a toll it takes on me.


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> I reduced calories at this time but also still ate like shit relative to how I do these days, I wish I had taken the nutrition part of it more series then because I feel I would be better off now. but it takes more time than we think it should!






ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yeah, the struggle is real. For me, I just never got out of the “eat like a teenager all the time” stage, and was just starting to realize what a toll it takes on me.


I did actual dirty bulking for a while, and it seemed like it was working since I was getting stronger. I eventually started to stall on my lifts. Then life happened and I took a break from lifting. Then when I started back, I started eating "healthy" and I easily broke through the plateaus I struggled with. I was pretty shocked how much my diet directly affected my lifts.


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> But I don't want to buy new clothes and want to just fit in the ones I used to before becoming a dad.
> 
> you could just buy these https://www.lunaspuppets.com/2014/05/07/custom-silicone-popeye-arms/


I cannot fit in my clothes due to losing weight and it sucks.  I don't want to buy new clothes so I'm trying to stick to dressed and gratuitous use of belts.  As for those arms...they are too hairy, but my forearms did kinda look like that after I went to hard during strength training.  Got inflamed (?) and a little hot, so I started chugging a ton of water over a couple of days and the swelling went down with no problem.  Wasn't sore - just fat forearms.



Chattaneer PE said:


> One of the requirements for being swole is you have to wear tank tops with the sides cut out. Another is you have to carry around a 1 gal jug of water.


I WISH I COULD WEAR TANK TOPS LIKE THAT.  But I am not swole yet.  I am bby!fit, fit lite.  But I do tend to try and drink over a gallon of water a day from my thermo, because I am so dehydrated in Indy.  It's so...dry here.  I am parched 24/7/365.

I'm still trying to figure out my nutrition/that portion of things.  I used to eat crazy portions, which I've not cut to something more 'reasonable'.  I do tend to eat semi-healthy at work since I like to pack veggies to eat as snacks.  I think I need to get more protein in my diet, though, because I end up eating like a huge bag of kale salad as lunch for like a week, and my body literally starts craving hamburgers all the time.  Might start supplementing scrambled eggs or something for dinner a couple nights a week.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I cannot fit in my clothes due to losing weight and it sucks.


this sucks too but at least you can feel good about it. 



Road Guy said:


> I reduced calories at this time but also still ate like shit relative to how I do these days, I wish I had taken the nutrition part of it more series then because I feel I would be better off now. but it takes more time than we think it should


This is the tougher part of getting fit. For now we are not eating as healthy as we should, but we have cut down on eating out and that has helped.


----------



## jeb6294

JayKay PE said:


> I cannot fit in my clothes due to losing weight and it sucks


I've got a legit kilt (our family tartan and the whole deal) hanging in the closet that I can't wear anymore because it ends up around my ankles.  I need to see if the Celtic store by the house can do alterations.


----------



## Orchid PE

The new scale came in today! Says 17.3%. could be because I'm more hydrated and not wearing work clothes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> The new scale came in today! Says 17.3%. could be because I'm more hydrated and not wearing work clothes.
> 
> View attachment 16505


What scale is that?


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> What scale is that?


http://vpwow.com/athrall


----------



## Orchid PE

I think this more in line with all the other measurements.

I might still have the SECA machine test done again in a few months for comparison.


----------



## Road Guy

So you get all that data just by standing on it? That’s pretty nifty for $50!


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> So you get all that data just by standing on it? That’s pretty nifty for $50!


Right?! Even if it's not accurate (but I think it is), it should be precise enough to track any changes.


----------



## Orchid PE

It says it can also automatically detect between different users. You have to enter age and height for it to calculate everything, but can have multiple profiles.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Chattaneer PE...I don't like the bone weight.  For some reason that kinda squicked me.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Right?! Even if it's not accurate (but I think it is), it should be precise enough to track any changes.


I hope you got the wifi one. I cheaped out (2.5 years back) and now have to manually enter 6 vales if i want to track.


----------



## Orchid PE

I didn't.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I didn't.







Luckily for you, all values are on the screen.  Mine cycles through them  one at a time and its annoying when you are trying to record them.


----------



## Orchid PE

It's been a long time since I've watched that movie


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE...I don't like the bone weight.  For some reason that kinda squicked me.


............................................................................. so you don't like seeing the weight of bone, yet...................................................................... you're ok with your stories in the mafia thread?

Also, is it bad I was super excited to get out of bed this morning just so I could weight myself???


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> ............................................................................. so you don't like seeing the weight of bone, yet...................................................................... you're ok with your stories in the mafia thread?
> 
> Also, is it bad I was super excited to get out of bed this morning just so I could weight myself???


Please note I have never included anyone's weight (bone or other mass) or scales in my stories.  I am a non-triggering writer and my stories are safe for all!

I...think I need to cut down on my sweets or something.  I mean, how quickly does weight 'form' from bad eating?  Idk.  I think I'm doing a shake for breakfasts from now on because my stomach has been killing me.

As a side note: I hate piston squats and almost fall over every time I do them.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Please note I have never included anyone's weight (bone or other mass) or scales in my stories.


You should include someones bone weight next time. "After the flesh had melted away, all 7.2lbs of their bones were gathered and then distributed to the townsfolk as a warning."



JayKay PE said:


> I...think I need to cut down on my sweets or something.  I mean, how quickly does weight 'form' from bad eating?  Idk.  I think I'm doing a shake for breakfasts from now on because my stomach has been killing me.


I'm no expert, but I'd cut out all sweets. Depends on where the extra calories are coming from, but it can happen very quickly. Since carbs are the body's "preferred" source of energy, any fat consumed at the same time as carbs can quickly be turned into adipose tissue. 



JayKay PE said:


> As a side note: I hate piston squats and almost fall over every time I do them.


I used to practice while holding onto door handles.


----------



## Orchid PE

https://www.withings.com/us/en/body-plus/shop

This bad boy has a lot of features. It even has a daily weather forecast lol It's pretty cool that it automatically syncs your measurements with you phone.

I've been using the Libra app for some time now to track weight. It also tracks BF now that I'm regularly measuring that. It's very simple to use, and I like the interface.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> You should include someones bone weight next time. "After the flesh had melted away, all 7.2lbs of their bones were gathered and then distributed to the townsfolk as a warning."
> 
> I'm no expert, but I'd cut out all sweets. Depends on where the extra calories are coming from, but it can happen very quickly. Since carbs are the body's "preferred" source of energy, any fat consumed at the same time as carbs can quickly be turned into adipose tissue.
> 
> I used to practice while holding onto door handles.


*squirms* Idk.  The weight and then the symbol of the bone just gave me the image of a rotting corpse and a mountain lion, scarred and thin, licking roughly at a protruding femur.  The barbs of their tongue easily scraping away the tattered flesh that still clung to it.  Nearby, somehow, a scale still glows.  The number near a small bone symbol drops from 7.2 to a dull, flickering 6.6... *shudders*

Yeah.  I kinda went a little crazy on Aldi peanut butter cups/cookies (they're my favorite) this past week.  Got to limit all sweets to the weekends, excepting a few lifesavers during the week as an after lunch refresher.

Piston squats were completed by myself and with a partner.  It was hell and I do not want to practice them.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> https://www.withings.com/us/en/body-plus/shop
> 
> This bad boy has a lot of features. It even has a daily weather forecast lol It's pretty cool that it automatically syncs your measurements with you phone.
> 
> I've been using the Libra app for some time now to track weight. It also tracks BF now that I'm regularly measuring that. It's very simple to use, and I like the interface.


I have this one https://www.amazon.com/Digital-GreaterGoods-Accurate-Composition-Measurements/dp/B07LBZLKTR/ref=sr_1_5?keywords=greater+goods+body+fat+scale&amp;qid=1582124029&amp;sr=8-5 they have their own weightgurus app where I record stuff. But that also syncs with my fitbit and I can view everything there in one place. Bought in Aug 2017. no issues so far. 

This is their wifi version

https://www.amazon.com/Greater-Goods-Conductive-Technology-Measurements/dp/B07Q5CLWZC/ref=sr_1_7?keywords=greater%2Bgoods%2Bbody%2Bfat%2Bscale&amp;qid=1582124029&amp;sr=8-7&amp;th=1



JayKay PE said:


> Piston squats were completed by myself and with a partner.


You can always blame it on the partner


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm still trying to figure out my nutrition/that portion of things.  I used to eat crazy portions, which I've not cut to something more 'reasonable'.  I do tend to eat semi-healthy at work since I like to pack veggies to eat as snacks.  I think I need to get more protein in my diet, though, because I end up eating like a huge bag of kale salad as lunch for like a week, and my body literally starts craving hamburgers all the time.  Might start supplementing scrambled eggs or something for dinner a couple nights a week.


It sounds like you'd be the perfect client for @RoadGal, RD.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> It sounds like you'd be the perfect client for @RoadGal, RD.


Tbh, the nutrition thing is what's getting me.  I have been portioning better but, you know, I get them late-night cravings and end up nomming on dried mango or something else because I'm dying.

Def have to get back into my old fitness/eating routine.


----------



## Orchid PE

Well this is a nifty website: https://www.eatthismuch.com/


----------



## JayKay PE

Thoughts to this group:

Bought a huge box of Quaker Oatmeal packets at Costco because the price was great (they were on sale, so it was like $5).  I wanted to eat these for breakfast, but I'm worried about the sugar content.  Currently I eat at work at around 7:00/7:30am; I know, not within a half hour of me waking up.  I was thinking of switching my breakfast back to a protein shake (25g), but then I am sooooo hungry by like 11am, whereas the oatmeal keeps me pretty full until 12:00pm.

Should I switch fully back to the shake?  Or maybe do an every other day with the oatmeal so I'm not doing a ton of sugar in the morning?

THOUGHTS PLEASE.


----------



## Supe

While a lot of sugar isn't good, I'd pay more attention to the calorie content than sugar content.  If it's going to stop you from picking on something or overeating at lunch, it's probably an acceptable tradeoff.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Thoughts to this group:
> 
> Bought a huge box of Quaker Oatmeal packets at Costco because the price was great (they were on sale, so it was like $5).  I wanted to eat these for breakfast, but I'm worried about the sugar content.  Currently I eat at work at around 7:00/7:30am; I know, not within a half hour of me waking up.  I was thinking of switching my breakfast back to a protein shake (25g), but then I am sooooo hungry by like 11am, whereas the oatmeal keeps me pretty full until 12:00pm.
> 
> Should I switch fully back to the shake?  Or maybe do an every other day with the oatmeal so I'm not doing a ton of sugar in the morning?
> 
> THOUGHTS PLEASE.


If it's like one of the flavored packs (maple &amp; brown sugar, peaches &amp; cream, etc.) they're like ~30g carbs, of which 12g is from sugar? That's not bad. 

What is the nutrition content of your protein shake? Specifically the total carbs and sugars?

Oats are generally full of complex carbs which take a while to be broken down by the body and as a result keep you feeling full longer. Compared to simple carbs (like sugar), which are broken down and absorbed very quickly. I know a lot of protein mixes out there contain a decent amount of sugar (which is usually a majority of the total carbs), so they're not really good for keeping you feeling full for a long time.

I use a protein isolate (0 carbs, mainly because I can't have lactose) so I eat a banana with it for carbs. The banana contains both fructose (simple) and starches (complex), so I get a little bit of both. But that generally only holds me over until ~9:30am then I eat the tuna and boiled eggs, which essentially contains no carbs. Then I get hungry again at 11am, and that's when I have more protein (chicken) and carbs (orange). Then the cycle repeats at 3pm and 6pm. I try to get most of my carbs from fruit, because they also contain good fiber. I'll go for a more complex carb for dinner to keep me full until morning.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> While a lot of sugar isn't good, I'd pay more attention to the calorie content than sugar content.  If it's going to stop you from picking on something or overeating at lunch, it's probably an acceptable tradeoff.


Yeah, calories seem to range from 130 to 160 per packet and I only mix with water, so it's not going too far down the rabbit hole I think.

@Chattaneer PE, I have a 6lb bag of MusclePharm Combat that I'm slowly working my way through (for a period of time I was doing some heavy protein drinking when I first got back into working out as a post-workout recovery).  Calories 140 per scoop with total carbs at 5g, 2g as sugar and 1g as fiber.  I've been eating a couple of mandarins like an hour or two later, but I think they have a lot of sugar/I'm not sure how healthy they are even though they're a fruit?

I think I need to go back on my low-carb/high protein diet I was doing with kickboxing, but my palette was so sad doing that even with spices.  Like, I ate a slice of bread yesterday and it was the best thing in the world.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Calories 140 per scoop with total carbs at 5g, 2g as sugar and 1g as fiber.  I've been eating a couple of mandarins like an hour or two later, but I think they have a lot of sugar/I'm not sure how healthy they are even though they're a fruit?


Sugar from fruit is generally good (even though it's a simple sugar) and the fiber is good. Looks like there's hardly any carbs in the protein shake, which could be why you're getting hungry even with the mandarins (plus your metabolism is increasing with exercise). Are you taking it with water or milk?

A protein shake, mandarin, plus oatmeal seems like a good breakfast that should hold you over until lunch.


----------



## Orchid PE

Since protein was brought up, I've seen this at GNC and I've always wanted to try it just to experiment lol

https://www.amazon.com/MusclePharm-Combat-Gainer-Powder-Chocolate/dp/B01HHWJ10S/ref=sr_1_4?qid=1582212216&amp;s=hpc&amp;sr=1-4&amp;th=1

A few notes:


For this *whole tub*, it's only ~8 servings!

Each serving is *4 scoops*, and at 332g per serving the scoop is 83g!

1 Serving is *1270 *calories!

I'd probably gain like 100lbs in one week (and I'm a hard gainer!).


----------



## Supe

Don't know about their mass gainer, but I liked their regular cookies and cream flavored protein powder.  I used to get it when I was a Costco member.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Sugar from fruit is generally good (even though it's a simple sugar) and the fiber is good. Looks like there's hardly any carbs in the protein shake, which could be why you're getting hungry even with the mandarins (plus your metabolism is increasing with exercise). Are you taking it with water or milk?
> 
> A protein shake, mandarin, plus oatmeal seems like a good breakfast that should hold you over until lunch.


Wait, are you saying I could literally eat all of those things?  I feel like that is too much.

I think I need to start tracking calories again, but it's difficult since I make a lot of stuff at home and those type of food calculators (where you put everything in and it makes a per serving estimate) have really not been that accurate I feel.  Ughghghgionjkjgilkvsd/.

Being healthy is difficult.  I want to get fat again.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Wait, are you saying I could literally eat all of those things?  I feel like that is too much.
> 
> I think I need to start tracking calories again, but it's difficult since I make a lot of stuff at home and those type of food calculators (where you put everything in and it makes a per serving estimate) have really not been that accurate I feel.  Ughghghgionjkjgilkvsd/.
> 
> Being healthy is difficult.  I want to get fat again.





Comment


Item


Qty


C


P


F


Cals


Peaches &amp; Cream


Instant Oatmeal


1


27.0


3.0


2.0


138.0


1 Scoop, in water


JK Protein


1


5.0


25.0


1.5


133.5


1 Med., 2-1/2"


Mandarin


1


12.0


0.7


0.3


53.5

That's only 325 calories, so definitely not a lot.


----------



## Orchid PE

Supe said:


> Don't know about their mass gainer, but I liked their regular cookies and cream flavored protein powder.  I used to get it when I was a Costco member.


Just looked up the cookies. The chocolate chip ones look good, and dangerous lol.


----------



## csb

I would totally recommend eating all of those things. Fuel your body, yo. Don't be a 1950's housewife. You're an athlete.


----------



## Orchid PE

@JayKay PE Have you calculated your tdee yet?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I would totally recommend eating all of those things. Fuel your body, yo. Don't be a 1950's housewife. You're an athlete.


I AM THE FARTHEST THING FROM AN ATHLETE.

@Chattaneer PE, I did that and it said I should consume around 2100 calories per day to maintain.  Which, tbh, sounds way too high.  I always heard 1500 calories to lose a pound a week, 2000 to maintain (give or take)?  I think I need to keep a better eye on my potions and what I'm exactly eating with more protein and less rice (though I love jasmine rice so much as a base for curries/stew).  Uggggh.  I'm going to have to start doing myfitnesspal again and I hate it.  I don't mind modifying my eating/following a meal plan or anything like that.  I just haaaaaaate counting.


----------



## Road Guy

yeah that same link said I could have 3800 cal a day!

BRB , headed to Arbys! then also maybe Wendys...

I do think you have to have an accurate RMR for the calorie tracking to work -

1500 cals 'is not a lot of food. The wife is 130 # ish and her number's were around 2200 cal a day to maintain - she shoots for 2000.


----------



## Orchid PE

Most of us fall under Sedentary to Light activity levels. The thing to remember is the options are not talking about your workouts, they're talking about your lifestyle. It's not like many engineers are loading/unloading heavy stuff for 8 hours a day. A majority of our day is either sitting or walking around.

@JayKay PE 2100 Calories seems about right for most people.

@Road Guy Did you use Moderate?

It calculates my BMR to be about 1,614 which seems fairly accurate.

I workout 3x per week, lifting weights, for about 1hr each session, and the "Sedentary" option seems to be exactly how much I burn daily.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Uggggh.  I'm going to have to start doing myfitnesspal again and I hate it.  I don't mind modifying my eating/following a meal plan or anything like that.  I just haaaaaaate counting.


I like just making a plan ahead of time so I don't have to count. It's easier for me to determine what I can eat for the day and just stick with it, rather than winging it. And I like basic foods because it makes it easier to calculate.


----------



## Road Guy

Moderate gives me 3400 cals / day  - I picked strenuous because I am generally laying on the floor at the end of the workouts   (5 days a week) plus usually skiing or running on the weekend


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> Moderate gives me 3400 cals / day  - I picked strenuous because I am generally laying on the floor at the end of the workouts   (5 days a week) plus usually skiing or running on the weekend


How much did your BF testing say you could eat?


----------



## Road Guy

Looking back I guess its closer than I recalled, it said my RMR was 2400 cals/ day and I could consume 3351- I have been shooting to stay under 3000.  But I dont really weight myself much - dont have a scale - Just gong by the holes in the belt...


----------



## Road Guy

Got this pull up / muscle up bar up a few weeks ago - (yeah right on the muscle ups)

But the wife has been using it to work on pull ups - so today I had to make these short people platforms for her //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Orchid PE

Hehehe short people.

Muscle ups are no joke.


----------



## Orchid PE

So the new workout plan started yesterday and the new diet is starting today. It should be fun to track any progress with the new scale.

For the past 3 or so months I've been working on getting my lifts back to where they were before we moved. I had to take like 2 months off since I didn't have my equipment with me. Now that I'm back, I'm adjusting my workout plan and increasing my calories.


----------



## Road Guy

have you got a home gym setup?

I came back from skiing yesterday to notice the wife had ordered some rings to also hang from the bar, part of her working on pull up progressions.. I figure if she or I buy a few more things I wont have to pay for the membership anymore....


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> have you got a home gym setup?
> 
> I came back from skiing yesterday to notice the wife had ordered some rings to also hang from the bar, part of her working on pull up progressions.. I figure if she or I buy a few more things I wont have to pay for the membership anymore....


Yeah. I just have a few things:


Squat rack, 45lb bar, plates

Small lifting platform

Rings and straps (I use them on the pull-up bar on the squat rack for ring dips)

Kettlebells (25lb and 35lb)

Weight belt with various smaller plates (that way I don't have to use my barbell plates)

Thinking about making a box for box jumps.

Even if it takes 5 years to make my money back vs a gym, I at least get to work out on my own schedule, don't spend gas driving to a gym, the wife can use stuff (when she's not pregnant  lol), and if I miss a month or two it's not like I'm paying for a membership that's not getting used.

That's not even including any recovery costs if I ever sell the equipment.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Starting March 1st I am going to try and do a 3x/week work out schedule.  I want to get the number down more and I feel like I have been kinda lax (very 'oh if I don't go Wednesday, I'll go Thursday', and pushing off what I can do today).

This is mostly an accountability post so I don't forget.


----------



## Orchid PE

What time of the day do you guys workout? Has anyone experimented with morning vs noon vs afternoon/evening to see how it affected your numbers and the rest of the day?

I've only worked out between the 3-5pm time frame. I'm wondering if it would be worth to to wake up an hour earlier and workout before work. But I'm not sure how my energy levels will be shortly after waking up.



JayKay PE said:


> Starting March 1st I am going to try and do a 3x/week work out schedule.


Like MWF + Kickboxing Saturday?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Like MWF + Kickboxing Saturday?


Yes.  Or a MWTh schedule + weekend class.  Kickboxing will be changing to the couch to 5k class in a couple of weeks, but I want to try and get into the gym more.  Two of the classes during the week would be the normal 5:30pm boot camp classes and the Wednesday class would be the slightly later 6:30pm strength class.  I just need to get more serious about this instead of waffling back and forth of 'oh my legs hurt, I feel tired, blah blah blah'.  

I think I can track my food through fitbit (I think they had partnered with myfitnesspal, so it's a similar food list?).  I just wish my exercise was better tracked on my fitbit.  It used to auto-track my boot camp, but I think because we take mini-breaks/it's not a 'continuous' 15-minutes, it no longer counts as exercise?  Does record all my ridiculous heart rate info, though, which whatever.


----------



## mudpuppy

Chattaneer PE said:


> What time of the day do you guys workout? Has anyone experimented with morning vs noon vs afternoon/evening to see how it affected your numbers and the rest of the day?
> 
> I've only worked out between the 3-5pm time frame. I'm wondering if it would be worth to to wake up an hour earlier and workout before work. But I'm not sure how my energy levels will be shortly after waking up.




I'm not an expert like a lot of the others here, but I exercise first thing in the morning.  I find I have more energy for the work day this way.  The last thing I want to do after work is go work out.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

mudpuppy said:


> I'm not an expert like a lot of the others here, but I exercise first thing in the morning.  I find I have more energy for the work day this way.  The last thing I want to do after work is go work out.


Same. Although if I wasn’t cheap and had a gym membership I don’t think I’d mind giving the after work workout schedule a try.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer PE said:


> *What time of the day do you guys workout? Has anyone experimented with morning vs noon vs afternoon/evening to see how it affected your numbers and the rest of the day?*
> 
> I've only worked out between the 3-5pm time frame. I'm wondering if it would be worth to to wake up an hour earlier and workout before work. But I'm not sure how my energy levels will be shortly after waking up.
> 
> Like MWF + Kickboxing Saturday?


So the answer to your question is yes. Here's my weekly workout schedule.

Morning: I work out 3x a week at 6:00 AM (brick workout = high impact spin + run, then ab workout). 

Evening: I work out 2x a week as late as 7 to 8 PM (low impact workout after dinner like power walking on the treadmill).

Afternoon: I work out 1x on the weekend whenever my family will let me (yoga or spin) lol. Sometime between 10AM and 3PM. 

ETA:

I used to do two-a-days back when I was in undergrad. I worked out at 5:30 AM and then again at 7ish PM. I really like morning workouts. I feel like I'm using everything in me to get through it and I feel fresh and energized. I can sometimes feel heavy and sluggish at the end of the day. Nowadays, I just feel tired at the end of the day. Hence the reason why I just throw something in to get moving, even if it's not high impact.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Chattaneer PE said:


> Yeah. I just have a few things:
> 
> 
> Squat rack, 45lb bar, plates
> 
> Small lifting platform
> 
> Rings and straps (I use them on the pull-up bar on the squat rack for ring dips)
> 
> Kettlebells (25lb and 35lb)
> 
> Weight belt with various smaller plates (that way I don't have to use my barbell plates)
> 
> Thinking about making a box for box jumps.
> 
> Even if it takes 5 years to make my money back vs a gym, I at least get to work out on my own schedule, don't spend gas driving to a gym, the wife can use stuff (when she's not pregnant  lol), and if I miss a month or two it's not like I'm paying for a membership that's not getting used.
> 
> That's not even including any recovery costs if I ever sell the equipment.


I'm building out a home gym. I have bands and free weights, treadmill, spin bike, and a workout bench. I want to add kettlebells and some other larger piece of equipment. Not sure what. I want something like a mid size functional training machine. But I like your idea to make a box for box jumps, step ups, etc.


----------



## NikR_PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> What time of the day do you guys workout? Has anyone experimented with morning vs noon vs afternoon/evening to see how it affected your numbers and the rest of the day?


I always worked out in the evening as I am not a morning person. 

However, nowadays I have to be with my son 4 pm onward (as that's when my wife either goes to class and does her class work). So I have started waking up early to workout and I actually I like it. Some evening after a stressful day at work, I used to be too mentally exhausted to exercise. This is never the case with the morning workouts. its the first thing in the day and I feel fresh. Interestingly, I also feel more focused at work after my workout.


----------



## Road Guy

For the last 6 months I have been a "5 am'er" - mainly due to work - now that my body is set to wake up at 4 am  Its old hat, but before then I was hit or miss, either going at 7 am depending on where I needed to be for work that day or getting it done after work.

I do personally like getting it out of the way early, even though I I am happier to be done at 6 am than I am to crawl out of bed at 4:10 AM. But I  dont think there is any real benefit towards working out at a certain type of day,  when my kids were younger it would have been impossible to do a morning workout since the wife worked nights - so I could only get it in either at lunch or after work.   Apparently you cant trust a 5 year old to get on the bus on time sadly...


----------



## Supe

For men, if you can workout closer to 8am, that is typically when testosterone peaks.  Beyond that, it's really a matter of what works best with respect to timing of meals and fatigue/recovery.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay, I was trying to up my veggies, but I forgot that my body works best on an ultra-low carb diet...and carrots have a kinda high number of carbs/I've been using them as my primary veggie snack.  Got to switch back to my grape tomatoes and more leafy greens.  I had been getting an awesome kale salad from Costco (shredded kale + broccoli + Brussels sprouts + etc.), but I don't really like the dressing that comes with it/they give too much.  Might switch back to getting a huge clamshell of spring mix.  I love spinach, but it gets kinda funky in the fridge.  Don't want to go into a keto thing, just got to lower my carbs.  Tracked my meals yesterday and it was like 50% carbs.  D'oh!


----------



## Orchid PE

50% Seems pretty high for someone who does better on low carbs. From my understanding ~25% calories from carbs is a std "low carb" diet. How low do you normally go?

For Carbs/Protein/Fat I'm 33.5%/35%/31.5%.

Do you just feel kind of blah when your carbs are too high?


----------



## Orchid PE

Reading through some of the top comments from a video of Eddie Hall's 500kg deadlift:

"He sexually identifies as a construction crane."

"A 40 carat diamond was formed in his rectum during that lift."

"This dude once killed two stones with one bird."

And the best one...

"This is not the world record, not even close. In April of 2006 not only did my ex-wife lift my house right from under me but she walked away with it."


----------



## JayKay PE

It's not that I feel 'blah' when my carbs are too high, it's more that I've realized that my body really, really, really, likes carbs due to previous medical issues and likes to hold onto them no matter what.  I think I was on a modified low-carb/low-calorie diet when I did a kickboxing 6-week crash course.  Has 5 'meals' a day, two of which were protein shakes, but only allowed carbs at 2 of the meals.  I know I lost a ton of weight because the calories were way more restrictive, but I think the higher protein diet with lower carbs did really help a lot since I felt more full?  Also, I have kinda stopped eating bread since that, which I think it what has helped me keep the weight down, but I want to get kinda aggressive to see how much weight I can lose before my friends wedding in May.


----------



## Supe

Chattaneer PE said:


> Reading through some of the top comments from a video of Eddie Hall's 500kg deadlift:
> 
> "He sexually identifies as a construction crane."
> 
> "A 40 carat diamond was formed in his rectum during that lift."
> 
> "This dude once killed two stones with one bird."
> 
> And the best one...
> 
> "This is not the world record, not even close. In April of 2006 not only did my ex-wife lift my house right from under me but she walked away with it."


I have a feeling Thor will be far less dramatic when he beats the record at WUS this year...


----------



## Orchid PE

Do you think 501kg is a little cheap?


----------



## Supe

Chattaneer PE said:


> Do you think 501kg is a little cheap?


Eddie had no problem when the previous records he set were 462, 463, and 465, so, no. 

IMO, with several months to train with a suit and peaking for that comp, Thor is capable of more than that, but has no obligation to do so, especially when promoters are willing to throw big money out each year for record breakers.  The guy just pulled a raw double with straps at over 1000 like it was nothing - even easier than the double he pulled at I think 815 before he broke the elephant bar record at The Arnold.


----------



## Road Guy

So today's workout is a 10K row with a partner - my partner will be my daughter, and in general that means I will need to do more work from past experiences.... so far the top time is 38:45 - I really want to beat that &amp; I think well be the last class today -

Anyone got any strategy ideas? I am thinking I just do 500's as hard and fast as I can and then let the girl do 300-400?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Do you think 501kg is a little cheap?


I want him to do something like 525kg, just to be extra.


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> So today's workout is a 10K row with a partner - my partner will be my daughter, and in general that means I will need to do more work from past experiences.... so far the top time is 38:45 - I really want to beat that &amp; I think well be the last class today -
> 
> Anyone got any strategy ideas? I am thinking I just do 500's as hard and fast as I can and then let the girl do 300-400?


Do both of you have to use the same resistance?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I want him to do something like 525kg, just to be extra.


He could probably do that, especially with one extra hit of steroids.


----------



## Road Guy

I can adjust the damper when she gets onto the rower if it makes a difference? We normally just leave it at 5.


----------



## Road Guy

speaking of Eddie Hall, this is great!


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> speaking of Eddie Hall, this is great!


At least he had the grace to make the same face I do when he got past the halfway point- where it's just holding on and hoping I don't die.


----------



## FLBuff PE

Road Guy said:


> So today's workout is a 10K row with a partner - my partner will be my daughter, and in general that means I will need to do more work from past experiences.... so far the top time is 38:45 - I really want to beat that &amp; I think well be the last class today -
> 
> Anyone got any strategy ideas? I am thinking I just do 500's as hard and fast as I can and then let the girl do 300-400?


To best that time, your stroke rate ( :eyebrows: ) will need to be about 1:50 / 500 meters. Not super difficult, but not super easy either. I would recommend starting each of your turns with a "Power 10" or "Power 15", where you sprint start each session with 10 to 15 strokes as hard as you can go. Then settle into a rhythm. Sprinkle in a few power 10s or 20s, and I think it will be doable. The other key will be the transition onto the rower. When I was rowing in high school, there was a competition between the area high schools in a gym with a bunch of rowing machines to see which HS had the best rowers, power-wise. We would actually have someone to loosen the foot straps off the person on the rower, then tighten them on the new person for the team competition. Make sure you recover during your breaks...deep breaths, stretching, etc. Good luck!


----------



## Road Guy

Great idea I will use it- 6:00 sharp!!!

Although the other guy / gal teams are not fairing well so far....

But I’m gonna do a couple espresso shots!


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> Great idea I will use it- 6:00 sharp!!!
> 
> Although the other guy / gal teams are not fairing well so far....
> 
> But I’m gonna do a couple espresso shots!


What's the shortest time at the moment?


----------



## Road Guy

It’s still at 38:45 -no other times less than 40 min so far. We’ll see what the current 5 pm class does - it’s full...

Rowing is normally my jam but we’ll see! My 18 year old daughter is starting to push hard but it’s not always a fair fight men / women in the rower.

The 2 - 30 year old “kids” from 6 am class need to go down! //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Road Guy

Well shit we ended up 3rd with 40:18... daughter did excellent but I don’t know if I could have gone much faster...legs and core are done...

Stayed close to 1:50 or a tad under/ over most of the time and I think the daughter was right at 2:05 / 500m for the first 8 (we did 500 each)- was fun.... not bad for a 46 year old and an 18 year old... maybe that averages at 30?


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> speaking of Eddie Hall, this is great!


Speaking of powerlifters doing Grace, I watched this little series a while ago and it turned out exactly as I thought it would. Powerlifter vs Weightlifter vs Bodybuilder vs Crossfit Athlete:

Introductions:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn0Av0ZTvxE

Cleans, Grace:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1I4oZrZQXU

Deadlift, Physique, Eating Challenge:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ5Sxlhn-3I

Sports:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8zK2uVX-YA


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  I'm not using fitbit to track anything but calories.  Was ultra disappointed yesterday, since my carb intake was approx. 70-something % the whole day (they show their info as a pie graph, not with actual numbers).  Turned out a huge majority of that was a single egg I had for dinner.  So.  Fitbit for tracking calories.  Not for macros.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  I'm not using fitbit to track anything but calories.  Was ultra disappointed yesterday, since my carb intake was approx. 70-something % the whole day (they show their info as a pie graph, not with actual numbers).  Turned out a huge majority of that was a single egg I had for dinner.  So.  Fitbit for tracking calories.  Not for macros.


I use Lose It! For tracking my meals, including macros. Nicer interface anyway.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> The new scale came in today! Says 17.3%. could be because I'm more hydrated and not wearing work clothes.
> 
> View attachment 16505


They had a deal, so I bought this scale.

At first the tare was off by 4 lbs, so I was slightly concerned.

Apparently according to it, I’m at 32% body fat.


----------



## Orchid PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> They had a deal, so I bought this scale.
> 
> At first the tare was off by 4 lbs, so I was slightly concerned.
> 
> Apparently according to it, I’m at 32% body fat.


That's not far off from your tape measure reading of 34%. 

What was your percent water?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> That's not far off from your tape measure reading of 34%.
> 
> What was your percent water?


I don’t remember. Maybe 45 ish?


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I use Lose It! For tracking my meals, including macros. Nicer interface anyway.


My plan is to just keep track of portions and snacking for right now and overall calories. I think it’s silly that some vegetables are considered “unhealthy” yet some diets are like “moar sour cream, please!”  I might look into another calorie tracker, like what you suggested, but I also don’t want to open multiple apps all the time if I don't have to?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> I also don’t want to open multiple apps all the time if I don't have to


unfortunately no app is better at everything. But fitbit syncs with other apps. so i can log my food intake in myfitnesspal and my weight %fat etc in weightgurus for example and then I can view all this info together in the fitbit app.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

And speaking of Fitbit...

When I first started using my Fitbit I averaged around 80bpm resting heart rate. This morning I recorded my lowest ever at 65bpm. I think the exercise and diet helps.


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like this is a dumb question, but I am new to this whole 'working out thing'.  Is there a way to tell if your weight gain is from actual muscle, water, or just being a fatty?  I forgot to take measurements of myself when I first started, and when I've stepped on the scale the number has been slowly creeping up again (nothing crazy, but it'll be something like a 4lb difference from night time to morning, but the 'morning' number is slowly getting higher?).  I was thinking about getting one of those scales that attempts bodyfat, but I also don't want to pay for a new scale if I don't need to?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like this is a dumb question, but I am new to this whole 'working out thing'.  Is there a way to tell if your weight gain is from actual muscle, water, or just being a fatty?


Without baseline measurements and without a measurement device, it's really difficult to tell muscle weight gains over a short period of time. Long term, the results should be visible.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Without baseline measurements and without a measurement device, it's really difficult to tell muscle weight gains over a short period of time. Long term, the results should be visible.


Hmmm, based off this answer, and the fact that my clothes are fitting semi-looser than normal, I'm going to keep recording the weight on my scale but not take it as a hard "I'm getting fat again" result if the number goes up.  I 'kinda' check every two weeks, but I sometimes check more often because my scale randomly turns on sometimes when I drop something in the bathroom (so I decide to just hop up).  I do think I am gaining more muscle mass, but I don't want to become one of those people who has a measuring tape all the time.


----------



## Orchid PE

Since muscle is more dense than fat, you could still lose "size" but be gaining weight.


----------



## JayKay PE

Now lets not go crazy and say I've lost a size, but I def feel like things are bulking up more?  I think I'm doing okay, but then I'll end up in a group class with a ton of really fit people and then I dieeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Road Guy

I dont weight myself anymore, I just go to Costco every 3 months and if I cant buy the next size smaller waist blue jeans, then I assume I am not doing enough or my nutrition isn't working!


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I dont weight myself anymore, I just go to Costco every 3 months and if I cant buy the next size smaller waist blue jeans, then I assume I am not doing enough or my nutrition isn't working!


Careful, that stops working once you've cut down to "Christian Bale in The Machinist" size.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Careful, that stops working once you've cut down to "Christian Bale in The Machinist" size.


You can just start shaving your hip bones.  It's cool to be hip-less!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like this is a dumb question, but I am new to this whole 'working out thing'.  Is there a way to tell if your weight gain is from actual muscle, water, or just being a fatty?  I forgot to take measurements of myself when I first started, and when I've stepped on the scale the number has been slowly creeping up again (nothing crazy, but it'll be something like a 4lb difference from night time to morning, but the 'morning' number is slowly getting higher?).  I was thinking about getting one of those scales that attempts bodyfat, but I also don't want to pay for a new scale if I don't need to?


Don't compare morning weight to evening weight.

Pick one time of day to weigh and be consistent with that. It's typically suggested after waking &amp; using the bathroom as the time to weigh yourself. 

And for scales that attempt bodyfat, they're inaccurate. Save that money to pay down debt or get something better: like a tub of whole-fat yogurt lol


----------



## Orchid PE

According to my whoop strap's monthly assessment report, my recovery increases by 3% for each hour I workout _closer_ to my bed time. So I guess for me, the later in the day I workout, the better my recovery during the night and the following day.


----------



## Road Guy

this made me laugh out loud in a meeting inappropriately for some reason..


----------



## Orchid PE

Well I decided to look and Publix is carrying siggis triple cream today!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  So gym update.  I might start horseback riding again on Sundays which, yaaaaaaaaaaaay, but this does mean that I might not be able to keep up with my proposed gym schedule of 3x during the week+ Saturday since it would mean I would be 'doing' something every single day/have no 'slack off day'.  I'm having trouble balancing free time with gym time with other stuff in my schedule (like cleaning my apartment, meal prepping because if I don't do it nobody else will?).

Thoughts on how to be more efficient?  I don't think I can plan every minute of my day, but I think if I keep doing the gym + horseback riding I'll need to get ultra strict with grocery shopping and other random items in my life that I don't really want to get strict on (like, limiting grocery shopping to 30-minutes).


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Dragging today. Threw myself onto the bike today and squeaked out a 30 minute spin. I usually do 45 minutes but I transitioned into a strength training workout afterwards and completed a pretty challenging 20-minute weight lifting workout. 

Proud because I am not feeling it. I skipped a power walk last night. I was wiped out. I really needed to recover from my 5 mile run on Sunday.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Just realized I left my water bottle at home. *Cries in dehydration*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

civilrobot said:


> *Cries in dehydration*


So if you’re dehydrated when you cry...do you actually make any tears?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So if you’re dehydrated when you cry...do you actually make any tears?


Yes, bu they have the viscosity of pancake batter.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> Yes, bu they have the viscosity of pancake batter.


Yum, I love sadness pancakes.


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yum, I love sadness pancakes.


How did you come to this realization?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

NikR_PE said:


> How did you come to this realization?


I make pancakes when I’m sad, ok?!?!?


----------



## Road Guy

JayKay PE said:


> Okay.  So gym update.  I might start horseback riding again on Sundays which, yaaaaaaaaaaaay, but this does mean that I might not be able to keep up with my proposed gym schedule of 3x during the week+ Saturday since it would mean I would be 'doing' something every single day/have no 'slack off day'.  I'm having trouble balancing free time with gym time with other stuff in my schedule (like cleaning my apartment, meal prepping because if I don't do it nobody else will?).
> 
> Thoughts on how to be more efficient?  I don't think I can plan every minute of my day, but I think if I keep doing the gym + horseback riding I'll need to get ultra strict with grocery shopping and other random items in my life that I don't really want to get strict on (like, limiting grocery shopping to 30-minutes).


Im not always excited about it, but I had to go to the gym at 5 AM or else it doesnt get done - does your gym offer really early classes?

The downside is I am now angry like a pissed off moose if I am up past 9:45...


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> Im not always excited about it, but I had to go to the gym at 5 AM or else it doesnt get done - does your gym offer really early classes?
> 
> The downside is I am now angry like a pissed off moose if I am up past 9:45...


My gym only does classes at 6am, 11:30am, 5:30pm and 6:30pm since it's a private gym with a obstacle course and classes run for around an hour.  I can't do the 6am class since I need to be at work at 7am.  Usually I aim for the 5:30pm class, since it means I can scoot home, change, then run back out with limited down time where I am tempted by eating right when I get home.  Wednesday I attempt to go to the strength class (6:30pm) and my trainer has kinda joked that I shouldn't be coming to the 5:30pm class on Thursday because it's a beginner class?  But I'm having trouble with attempting a solid 3x week + Saturday.  Tuesday I volunteer, so it's hard if I don't meal prep HARD on Sunday, which I usually forget because Sunday is the only day I have to myself.  Also, I like to go grocery shopping during the week, but it's hard to get it done before the Wednesday class (I like to hit up Aldi/Costco, which both close at 8pm, so I need to go before the 6:30pm class if I'm going instead of after).

I think I just need to mess with my schedule a bit more and talk to the instructor to see if I really am no longer allowed at the beginner class, or if I can go since it works with my schedule.  The place I volunteer isn't open on Thursdays, so I have to go on Tuesdays since I don't want to go during the weekend/Friday when it's ultra busy.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So if you’re dehydrated when you cry...do you actually make any tears?




the world may never know...I rinsed out my coffee/tea contigo and I'm using that


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Yum, I love sadness pancakes.


to me, sadness pancakes are those weightlifter pancakes made from like whey protein powder and oatmeal.


----------



## Road Guy

So what 4-5 things would you want in a basic home gym to get through a month or so quarantine?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

adjustable Bench

dumbbells

treadmill (so I can one day beat @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @JayKay PE, and @NikR_PE at step count)

Barbell + weights

protein bars?


----------



## Orchid PE

Quarantine gym? Starting with no equipment?

Push ups and burpees, both don't require equipment.

Pull-up bar, dip stand or rings, kettlebell (swings, ohp, and Turkish getups), and a jump rope.


----------



## Road Guy

I’ve got:

Pull up bar 
Rings
Jump ropes
Climbing rope (attached to garage ceiling)

Don’t want to deal with weights or bench - thinking about grabbing a 35 and 53# kettle bell?


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> treadmill (so I can one day beat @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @JayKay PE, and @NikR_PE at step count)


Orrrr just put your fitbit on your most active child.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

NikR_PE said:


> Orrrr just put your fitbit on your most active child.


Orrrr....on the hyperactive Boxer mix doggo...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Orrrr....on the hyperactive Boxer mix doggo...


Ahh, that explains why you get in first so many weeks.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> adjustable Bench
> 
> dumbbells
> 
> treadmill (so I can one day beat @squaretaper LIT AF PE, @JayKay PE, and @NikR_PE at step count)
> 
> Barbell + weights
> 
> protein bars?


You will always beat me!  I WILL DO BETTER.

As for a quarantine gym...I would just do the exercise that the gym coach sends out.  A lot of them are body-weight exercises, which would work since I have nooooo equipment at my apartment and am not looking the getting any.


----------



## Orchid PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Orrrr....on the hyperactive Boxer mix doggo...


So you are alive.


----------



## jeb6294

Silly as it may sound, if you want something cheap and low maintenance, I’ve been pleasantly surprised by our Bowflex. One caveat, by cheap I mean getting one off FB or CL that has never been used for anything other than a place to pile clothes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So you are alive.


@squaretaper LIT AF PE has been alive for many weeks, beating my butt and many others weekly on the fitbit challenge.

I simply sigh when he goes zooming past.  Though I did try on my day off to catch up.


----------



## JayKay PE

Welp.  My gym will officially be closed on 3/20.  Going to go to class this afternoon and talk to him/see what is going on since I bought a pass.  Have to start looking around at other gyms that allow small group classes (because I need motivation/don't know what to do when I am in the gym by myself).  Should be interesting, since a majority of gyms are closing now due to corona.  *siiiigh*


----------



## csb

My gym started a facebook group and is posting workouts for us.


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> My gym started a facebook group and is posting workouts for us.


My gym is still open, and as of Friday, still had hand sanitizer and TP.  I'm thinking of moving in!


----------



## JayKay PE

When I say my gym closed I mean officially, not because of the virus.  It was a combination of financial and personal reasons, which I get.

Just sucks because if I stop working out...I will _stop_ working out.


----------



## Road Guy

We haven't been to ours since last Friday morning (My wife had a patient at work Friday so were just trying to be "good" and not go) but we noticed this morning that one of the classes had 5 other people that either work at her hospital or at another hospital (2 MD's 1 Repository therapist, 2 other nurses). I dont know if we are at any higher risk than anyone else who travels for work in terms of spreading it, but the last class we went to we spent some solid effort wiping everything down, literally everything..I will have to start only giving 75% effort to not sweat as much..

I feel bad for the owner of the small business, his wife is pregnant, I am sure running a small XF gym doesn't pull in millions - I think I would be okay paying as long I dont get laid off from my job. but it defin sucks paying and not being able to go.

Owner offered to let us come in during off times since we have 3 people in our family going - which I might take him up on - he said he can yell at us from the far side of the gym! I think he was going to offer that to all of his healthcare people - maybe find a way we can all go at the same time..  

But i think eventually the gyms will get the axe from the government..


----------



## JayKay PE

I know some gyms have closed near here for 2 weeks due to cornoa/the limiting of gathering size, but I'm not sure how that would apply to studios with smaller class sizes?  It'll be interesting, for sure.


----------



## Road Guy

Ours is also a small  gym, only 8 spots per class, may be less risk but we just feel like were the ones who will likely expose someone with the wifes healthcare gig..

I told the wife this is a good time for her to work on double unders and pull ups! (she kicked me)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Road Guy said:


> But i think eventually the gyms will get the axe from the government..


NY and NJ axed the gyms.

I think OH has too. 

Maine hasn't yet.

The treadmill studio I go to is cancelling classes and expending end dates for class packs bought. I don't know if she's shut down the gym completely since there are trainers who rent the space who are unaffiliated with her. She's also a DPT so she is still seeing PT clients.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> So you are alive.


At last check, yes. Was focusing on work and studying. Both have slowed/stopped.


----------



## Road Guy

my self quarantine from the gym workout is pretty much going to be this three days a week:

Modified Murp - 

1 mile run

50 pull ups

100 push ups

200 air squats*

1 mile run

* substitute sit ups every other time

should be basic enough to keep me at some fitness level -


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Keeping up with that peloton life. Spin and strength classes will sustain me.


----------



## Road Guy

Well all gyms closed down illegally by the government yesterday!

Well if I get fat and get type 2 Diabetes I won’t have to worry about dying from the corona virus!


----------



## Supe

My gym owner in SC posted he has no plans on closing - limited capped membership, so minimal exposure to others compared to box gyms.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Oy, home workout today kicked my butt.

Also has anyone noticed how relevant @Supe's profile photo is right now?


----------



## Supe

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Oy, home workout today kicked my butt.
> 
> Also has anyone noticed how relevant @Supe's profile photo is right now?


Bobby Hill knows how to appreciate the finer things in life.


----------



## Road Guy

seems dumb for smaller gyms - ours had a cap at 8 spots per class - owner was trying to stay ahead and reduced class size to 4 and was going to offer shortened classes which you would think would be under the 5 people "rule"  - We were prolly not going to go back due to wifes job - but he was setting up classes just for healthcare people to attend - but i suppose not..


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

For folks working out at home, Peloton has a 90 day free trial. It's more than just spin. They have cardio, strength (body weight strength and weights), walking, and running classes. You can access it through the app.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm going to try and do a home workout tonight.  BeFit has a ton of youtube videos.  Going to attempt one after Volunteer work (the animal shelter, thankfully, has always been really conscious about spreading disease, plus I need cat comfort tonight).


----------



## Road Guy

I am hoping I can just ride my normal bike?  were going to have some snow still but usually march / april is nice weather in colorado - If I am gong to be working from home then I could use some 2 hour rides - I assume that will be socially acceptable?


----------



## Road Guy

apparently now TP is no longer the hot commodity item, wife said she went to Dicks, Sears, and Target to try and find a few pair dumbbells to keep up with the at home workouts and all that is sold out as well.

Maybe merica will be less fatter because of this and wont need to worry about the next virus down the road? probably not...


----------



## JayKay PE

Did some home workouts last night (only like 20 minutes total, prob) and I almost died.  I think it's because the instructors don't slow down/have breathing breaks.  Going to keep plugging along at it, since I can't go to any of the gyms and I don't have a home gym at all (I have no weights, literally only have myself).

This is difficult.


----------



## Orchid PE

I was looking forward to working out a little more with the extra time I had while working from home, but I ended up pulling a muscle in my lower back during my squat warm-up on Monday.


----------



## Supe

I did log presses on the back patio last night.  Unfortunately, I slipped a bit putting the log down after a set, and managed to drop the 162 lbs log onto my Pixel, breaking both the phone and the BBQ grill in the process.  Whoops.  Headed to UBreakIFix today to see if they can replace the screen for $109, or if I'm out $400+ for a new phone.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

spin and arm strengthening this morning

morning workouts are my fave. I wanted to run outside this morning but I didn't feel like psyching myself up for a 32 degree run.


----------



## NikR_PE

civilrobot said:


> I didn't feel like psyching myself up for a 32 degree run.


I tried that last week and came back in 5 minutes. But yesterday I was prepared and layered up. Was able to do a 3 mile run.


----------



## JayKay PE

Man...I wouldn't mind if it was just cold, but it'd been consistently raining the past couple of days and onward...and I def don't want to run in the rain.


----------



## Road Guy

ended up doing the home workout from my gym, felt kind of dumb doing 400m in my neighborhood but 5 rounds of:

400 M

20 burpees

15 push ups

its true that burpees are less fun doping them at home..   and this was tougher than i thought it would be. 

We were  doing them in my garage and the wife and i would run out the door to do the 400's - kids across the street were like wtf?


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> but it'd been consistently raining


eww. But yeah, I saw that it was supposed to rain today in Chicago so got the running done yesterday.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> Man...I wouldn't mind if it was just cold, but it'd been consistently raining the past couple of days and onward...and I def don't want to run in the rain.


I don't do cold rain runs.

-10F and dry, sure. 

40F, grey, and rain, no.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> ended up doing the home workout from my gym, felt kind of dumb doing 400m in my neighborhood but 5 rounds of:
> 
> 400 M
> 
> 20 burpees
> 
> 15 push ups
> 
> its true that burpees are less fun doping them at home..   and this was tougher than i thought it would be.
> 
> We were  doing them in my garage and the wife and i would run out the door to do the 400's - kids across the street were like wtf?


Are these rounds done with no rest between?


----------



## Road Guy

Supe said:


> I did log presses on the back patio last night.  Unfortunately, I slipped a bit putting the log down after a set, and managed to drop the 162 lbs log onto my Pixel, breaking both the phone and the BBQ grill in the process.  Whoops.  Headed to UBreakIFix today to see if they can replace the screen for $109, or if I'm out $400+ for a new phone.


yule log? not a log, not in the sense that you think i said i did...


----------



## Road Guy

Ble- yes no rest - the run is sort of like a recovery run, my time was 29:33 - the PU were supposed to be DB snatches but we didnt have any DB so we just did PU since Tuesday is generally upper body day


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> yule log? not a log, not in the sense that you think i said i did...


This kind of log.


----------



## csb

With the stories you tell about the bathroom, this was the second thing that came to mind when you said you broke your phone with a log.


----------



## Road Guy

Since my College boy is home and getting chubby I am going to make him do the home workout today - since its all bodyweight stuff.. he gonna learn today...

For time:

50-40-30-20-10

Air Squats

Hollow Rocks

Double Unders or 3x Singles


----------



## enrique_nola

Just ordered a rack from rogue fitness.  Ready for some coronagains.


----------



## JayKay PE

enrique_nola said:


> Just ordered a rack from rogue fitness.  Ready for some coronagains.


plz post pre-COVID and post-COVID pic.  Gains must be measurable.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> plz post pre-COVID and post-COVID pic.  Gains must be measurable.


Like, pre- and post- him getting the disease? Probably gonna be negative gains.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Like, pre- and post- him getting the disease? Probably gonna be negative gains.


I mean, when you're emaciated from stomach issues, your muscles look huge!  Very weak, but huge!


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> With the stories you tell about the bathroom, this was the second thing that came to mind when you said you broke your phone with a log.


If dropped a 162# deuce, I'd be telling Guinness, not you guys.


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> If dropped a 162# deuce, I'd be telling Guinness, not you guys.


False. You'd still definitely tell us.


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> False. You'd still definitely tell us.


Well, yeah, but I'd wait until I was off the phone with Guinness, and you know there'd be pics.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I don't do cold rain runs.
> 
> -10F and dry, sure.
> 
> 40F, grey, and rain, no.


Same. I used to do that. But then I was like "ok, but why?"...after my then fiancé (now husband) wouldn't talk to me after a icy rainy 3 mile run in the dark in preparation for the little rock half marathon.

I also vowed not to race in March because of this exact same occurrence. March race = Winter cold training = ew!


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> my self quarantine from the gym workout is pretty much going to be this three days a week:
> 
> Modified Murp -
> 
> 1 mile run
> 
> 50 pull ups
> 
> 100 push ups
> 
> 200 air squats*
> 
> 1 mile run
> 
> * substitute sit ups every other time
> 
> should be basic enough to keep me at some fitness level -


I did this yesterday, but since I don't have a pull-up bar I had to replace those with TRX body weight rows. It kicked my a$$ pretty good!


----------



## csb

Ble_PE said:


> I did this yesterday, but since I don't have a pull-up bar I had to replace those with TRX body weight rows. It kicked my a$$ pretty good!


I've decided to join this. I'll be needing to TRX row as well. I'll get this done tonight.


----------



## Road Guy

It’s still a hell of a workout - was shooting for Friday but we still have snow planned here I think?

We bought some rings and webbing - i can’t do all those pull ups so I’ll just do ring rows since I still have a little elbow pain...

Today’s at home workout from my gym is 100 burpees for time and i am going to take a rest day me thinks....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I am *this* close to being at the 30lb-lost club.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I am *this* close to being at the 30lb-lost club.


IF I CAN DO IT, YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> IF I CAN DO IT, YOU CAN DO IT.


Are you there yet???


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Are you there yet???


This past Feb I made it to 40lbs lost (225lb Feb 2019 to 185 Feb 2020).  It's hard for me to keep losing weight since I'll be going to the gym semi-consistently and then my gym will suddenly close on me (December 2019 and now, March 2020).  I can't do at home workouts.  I need the socializing/telling people to keep pushing to make me actually want to go.  When I'm at home...it's way too easy to just sit on the couch.

Going to keep pushing!  Not sure if I am doing a 5k/half marathon this year since it seems everything is getting cancelled, but I do want to try more running!  Except it's been really bad weather ever since we had out shutdown put in place (rain/ultra cold and I think we have a tornado threat).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> This past Feb I made it to 40lbs lost (225lb Feb 2019 to 185 Feb 2020).  It's hard for me to keep losing weight since I'll be going to the gym semi-consistently and then my gym will suddenly close on me (December 2019 and now, March 2020).  I can't do at home workouts.  I need the socializing/telling people to keep pushing to make me actually want to go.  When I'm at home...it's way too easy to just sit on the couch.
> 
> Going to keep pushing!  Not sure if I am doing a 5k/half marathon this year since it seems everything is getting cancelled, but I do want to try more running!  Except it's been really bad weather ever since we had out shutdown put in place (rain/ultra cold and I think we have a tornado threat).


Awesome! Keep at it!


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

JayKay PE said:


> This past Feb I made it to 40lbs lost (225lb Feb 2019 to 185 Feb 2020).  It's hard for me to keep losing weight since I'll be going to the gym semi-consistently and then my gym will suddenly close on me (December 2019 and now, March 2020).  I can't do at home workouts.  I need the socializing/telling people to keep pushing to make me actually want to go.  When I'm at home...it's way too easy to just sit on the couch.
> 
> Going to keep pushing!  Not sure if I am doing a 5k/half marathon this year since it seems everything is getting cancelled, but I do want to try more running!  Except it's been really bad weather ever since we had out shutdown put in place (rain/ultra cold and I think we have a tornado threat).


I can send you IG clips screaming at you if you want


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

I have DOMS at the bottom of my triceps (?) just above my elbows... I've never had DOMS there. So I think it means my form was off on something? 95% of the exercises I did on Tuesday, I've done before (even though it's been awhile) so it's either that 1 new exercise or I jacked up my form on pushups.


----------



## Ble_PE

Road Guy said:


> ended up doing the home workout from my gym, felt kind of dumb doing 400m in my neighborhood but 5 rounds of:
> 
> 400 M
> 
> 20 burpees
> 
> 15 push ups
> 
> its true that burpees are less fun doping them at home..   and this was tougher than i thought it would be.
> 
> We were  doing them in my garage and the wife and i would run out the door to do the 400's - kids across the street were like wtf?


This was my workout yesterday, but instead of the push ups I did DB clean and jerks. My 10 year old did the first two rounds with me and then called it quits! My time was 28:13, but I should probably add some time to that because I don't think I quite hit 20 burpees the last two rounds. I lost count and went off of time, but I think I was around 17-18 on the last two rounds. So add another minute to my time to make up for that. This one was hard! I do find that I tend to go harder now that I'm working out outside because people may be watching and I don't want to be a quitter.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

My hips are sore today from lifting yesterday (&amp;on Tuesday).

But I finally lifted  

had romanian deads yesterday


----------



## Road Guy

Nice work Ble!  I wish I had snagged some dumb bells before they were sold out everywhere..

Yesterdays workout was more F"n burpees - I guess the are good for you - but Ill keep posting what they are giving us if people need ideas..

100 Burpees, with every minute stop and do 6 alternating jumping lunges -

Start with 6 alternating lunges before doing the burpees -

My time was 11:15 - 

We were also supposed to do some sumo deadlifts with any weight we have but I didnt have anything so I tried to use a black band- didnt work out so I just did the burpee workout... 

We have 8 inches of snow on the ground, really wanted to do some bike riding or running... I  havent looked at todays at home workout..


----------



## Orchid PE

Have you tried 1-legged deadlifts? It's bodyweight, but still works the hamstrings. If you have a sandbag, you could do those while holding a sandbag at your chest.


----------



## Road Guy

We have done them but more as a warm up - but i just picked up 2 of these bad boys for cheap!!!!!  70#

Now I can do Thrusters!!  (jesus christ what is wrong with  me)


----------



## Orchid PE

You could also try lunges, but I know that's a big step for most.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> You could also try lunges, but I know that's a big step for most.


I like the dad joke you inserted in there. Thanks


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

At home workout version of filthy fifty - not really feeling these anymore to be honest...

50 Alternating Box Step-ups
50 Push-ups
50 Kettlebell Swings or Banded Pull Throughs
50 Walking Lunges
50 Double Crunches
50 DB Push Presses (Used a black band)
50 Supermans
50 Star Jumps
50 Burpees
50 Double Unders or 150 Single Unders

Time - 25:04 - at lunch


----------



## NikR_PE

Got my workout bench delivered yesterday. I guess I am officially out of excuses.


----------



## Master slacker

well, have you unwrapped it yet?  I'm trying to help ya


----------



## NikR_PE

Master slacker said:


> well, have you unwrapped it yet?  I'm trying to help ya


I assembled it yesterday and taught my 2 year old to do sit ups. So you could say I delegated.


----------



## Road Guy

just scored a couple sets of Kettle Bells - the wife was pissed at me cause I didn't go get some loaner equipment from our gym last Saturday (I was just sort of in a shit mood and didnt go while she was at work) but i stopped by a mom and pop sporting good store on my way back from a meeting and they had 2- 20 LB KB's and 2- 25 LB KB's fairly cheap - they must be oblivious to the outside world (&amp; there shop is not very visible from the road)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Finally hit 30 lbs


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Finally hit 30 lbs


Awesome.


----------



## JayKay PE

I attempted a JK limp/shuffle run last night.  I was already bad at cardio and I think I've lost even more the last couple of weeks.  Going to try and do simple stuff like run every other block, just to keep moving.  I was, literally, soaked last night...it was gross.  And clammy.

Instead of cardio/running tonight, I'm going to try and hit my step goal and then do a HIIT video I found on youtube.  It's 40-minutes long, instead of 15-minutes like a lot of the other videos, so hopefully it'll keep me going.

Thoughts on eating before or after working out?  Yesterday I ate pretty much right after work at around 6pm and then went running at 7:45pm and I felt pretty good.  I am so hungry after work usually that if I don't start working out right away, I tend to start eating and then I don't know if I can work out or not?


----------



## Supe

IMO, normal portion sizes are digested well enough to work out after 90-120 minutes.


----------



## Orchid PE

I upped my workout routines to be a little more strenuous. But according to my whoop strap, mowing the lawn is still more of a workout than my actual workouts lol.


----------



## Road Guy

grass mowing in April?


----------



## Orchid PE

Yeah spring is here. It's about time to mow the backyard again.

And now I'm going to start wearing a face mask when I go out. Not because of corona, but because of pollen. 

At least it's not FL. I would've been mowing I'm February.


----------



## Road Guy

I actually fired up the lawn mower 2 weeks ago but mainly just because we did a bad job of scooping up dog turds over the winter - its still mostly dormant but after this weekends snow and temp drop (followed by the usual warm up) I will probably start the unfreezing process of the sprinklers...


----------



## Supe

We've been in "need to mow every week" mode for at least a month now


----------



## Road Guy

I remember those days, mowing from late March to October! Lol


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> I remember those days, mowing from late March to October! Lol


I think it was early December when we did our last cut, LOL


----------



## Ble_PE

I have zoysia grass here and cut it for the first time last weekend. It's still not completely greened up yet, but it won't be long. It does grow slower than bermuda, so there's that at least.


----------



## Road Guy

I dont know what kind of grass we have here in Denver, but i sort of miss Bermuda a little because at least it would spread and fill in, whatever grass we have here if you get a dead spot its just f'n dead. Go buy some more if you want it filled in with something other than weeds..


----------



## Orchid PE

I pretty much just have "weeds" here. A mix of common blue violet, white clover, etc. but I don't mind (I say "weeds," because they're only weeds if you don't want them). I think it looks cool when all the different plants are flowering at the same time. Plus the daughter really likes it because she'll just keep walking through the yard and pointing "flower... flower... flower" (1.5 yo). I clover is my favorite. I like how it looks and it covers well.

I attempted to seed my FL lawn to make an "alternative" lawn as they're calling it nowadays (mainly with dutch white clover and 2 other species), but in the end the centipede and pensacola bahiagrass took back over. The centipede was great and it was all I had in the front yard, but the bahiagrass was a nightmare in the backyard. It would grow at least 4in a week, and more if it rained (which it did a lot). It wouldn't be uncommon for me to be mowing 12in tall grass after 2 weeks. No joke, there were times when I could lay a blade of grass on my forearm and it would go from my joint to the tips of my fingers.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

So, good feeling...I pulled out some jeans from my closet that I packed away since they were too small for me. I fit in them again.

Hoping to hit the 40 lb mark either this week or next.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> So, good feeling...I pulled out some jeans from my closet that I packed away since they were too small for me. I fit in them again.
> 
> Hoping to hit the 40 lb mark either this week or next.


Yaaaaaaaay!  Awesome job, chebs!  I'm sure that aggressive walking is helping as well!  Just keep moving and it'll keep coming off!


----------



## Road Guy

so the wife ordered a Theragun, - I was annoyed because they are so expensive, but these things are F'n awesome!


----------



## Supe

I about wear out that hypervolt from using it all the time.


----------



## Road Guy

I put this thing on my legs for about an hour total last night and it was pretty awesome.

But I think the wife is just trying to trick me into being her theragun massage gun holder for he back and shoulders..


----------



## snickerd3

Going to have to go gluten free at least just for dinner for now,  for mr snicks sake.  His gut had been feeling awful all the time.  Dr wants to do a scope to see if he has damage, but hospital isn't doing anything yet.  We remembered niece was diagnosed with gluten intolerance last year(an inherited trait, apparently) and he has started going gluten free...a week later he is feeling better.  I think mr snick's dad might be gluten intolerant too.  He has always complained about feeling horrible after eating...their diet is heavy on processed food and wheat.     

I o9rderd a cook book  so I after some research I can work more gluten free into the mix


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

@snickerd3 if youve got an Ocean State Job Lots, Big Lots, or Christmas Tree Shop near you, you can get a lot of the gluten free flours cheaper there (Bobs Red Mill brand).

Also ibreatheimhungry.com is a blogger thats GF (&amp;keto ). I dabble in GF baking because of coworkers being/having celiacs.

Some GF AP has xanthan gum, some doesn't (binding agent) so double check the labels and have some on hand. I think KAF has it but Pillsbury doesnt.


----------



## Road Guy

We don’t aim to eat 100% gluten free but we do try and eat less of it in general and I have to say I generally feel better without it.

Want me to send you my zucchini’s pizza crust recipe?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Road Guy said:


> We don’t aim to eat 100% gluten free but we do try and eat less of it in general and I have to say I generally feel better without it.
> 
> Want me to send you my zucchini’s pizza crust recipe?


I'm intrigued since I started 8 zucchini plants... (none have sprouted yet tho...)


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> We don’t aim to eat 100% gluten free but we do try and eat less of it in general and I have to say I generally feel better without it.
> 
> Want me to send you my zucchini’s pizza crust recipe?


sure!  we tried a cauliflower crust pizza last night...omg it wasn't horrible but never again.  I was burping up cauliflower the rest of the night, not sure which was worse, that or after eating a hotdog.  Blah.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

snickerd3 said:


> sure!  we tried a cauliflower crust pizza last night...omg it wasn't horrible but never again.  I was burping up cauliflower the rest of the night, not sure which was worse, that or after eating a hotdog.  Blah.


also with riced cauliflower, if you don't clean out the food processor ASAP, it dries and is a bitch to get clean 

made that mistake once (haven't tried cauliflower crust since i've heard enough that it's a PITA)


----------



## FLBuff PE

LyceeFruit PE said:


> I'm intrigued since I started 8 zucchini plants... (none have sprouted yet tho...)


I hope that you are ready to have more zucchini then you know what to do with. Start compling recipes now.


----------



## Road Guy

I’m doing one zucchini plant! I have heard the stories...

I’ll dig up the pizza recipe when I get back home - it’s kind of a PIA to make, but we made 5 and out in freezer - we couldn’t really tell the difference &amp; our kids ate it up.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

FLBuff PE said:


> I hope that you are ready to have more zucchini then you know what to do with. Start compling recipes now.


so you say that but last year, i started 6 plants. 5 made it. and i got like 9 zucchinis. 

i also love zucchini. and our favorite breakfast muffins use zukes.


----------



## snickerd3

the weather was messed up last year...all pollination was screwed up.  lots of gardens around here didn't work.


----------



## Supe

If he likes Chinese/Japanese dishes, real soba noodles are gluten free.  Just check the label to make sure they don't mix other flours with the buckwheat flour.  Easy stir fry option.

For general pasta substitutes, corn pasta to me tastes way more like the real deal than the multigrain type stuff.  If you have a Trader Joes nearby, they actually have a decent bagged pasta made from brown rice and *gasp* quinoa.  

I'm also a huge fan of buckwheat pancakes/waffles.  Sadly, I looked up the mix my Nana used to bring home from her trips to PA when I was a kid, and it's got wheat flour in it too


----------



## Master slacker

Wife and I are trying to get back into shape... again...  She's wanting to try long term diet of intermittent fasting - only eating your daily calories in a defined four-hour window.  She got miffed when I told her I have to eat.  So, she'll be doing that and I'm just limiting my carb and overall food intake.  Only fried eggs this morning - no cheese and no toast.  Lunch today - baby carrots, hard boiled eggs, and a cutie.  

This gonna suck, but I need to lose some fluff.


----------



## Road Guy

I have a hard time eating right when I am not exercising, I know even though I have worked out a lot this last 2 months I am eating much more crappier then if I had a normal routine (&amp; didnt have access to the snacky snacks)

We got some _huge_ to go steaks while we were in Rapid City Thursday night (had to get the stuff out of the kids dorm) I felt like shit so i didnt eat anything at all Friday- not sure if that is intermittent fasting but it sure as hell made me hungry!


----------



## thekzieg

Jumping back on the calorie deficit train. I guess all that quarantine baking is catching up to me.


----------



## JayKay PE

I've just been eating and eating and eating, even though my schedule of work hasn't really changed.  I guess filling up my time with going to the gym really did make a difference.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I've just been eating and eating and eating, even though my schedule of work hasn't really changed.  I guess filling up my time with going to the gym really did make a difference.


Part of why I hate working from home - I'm always about 25 feet away from the fridge!


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Part of why I hate working from home - I'm always about 25 feet away from the fridge!


I'm not even working from home, so I have no excuuuuuuuse.  I just frickin' love outshine bars and potato chips.


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> I'm not even working from home, so I have no excuuuuuuuse.  I just frickin' love outshine bars and potato chips.


Outshine bars ARE super yummy.  I like the lime ones.


----------



## Supe

My summertime go-to are the Popsicle brand sugar free tropical popsicles, 15 calories each.


----------



## Master slacker

My wife is getting us back on the get-back-in-shape train.  Left up to me, I'd just exercise and eat "less".  I've done it several times in the past few years and gotten stronger, but didn't lose weight.  However, since she is spearheading this effort and said she'd take care of all meals (I don't have to worry about anything), I'm ok eating like a bird.  I haven't had bread in four days.  I haven't had second helpings of dinner or finished my boys' dinners in a week.  I haven't had any dessert in four days, and I'm no longer grazing the cabinets for snacks.  I'm eating MUCH less, near-zero carbs / refined sugars, but lotsa protein / fruits / veggies. 

Also I'm running.  I haven't run since I trained for a Spartan race seven years and 25 lbs ago.  I'm not the fastest (9:30 per mile average), but 2.5 - 3 miles four times per week is working well for me and my knees.  I'm now able to do the entire distance with no walking (yay me!).

This isn't easy, and the first few days sucked, but it's a lot easier than I thought it would be.  Now, assuming the scale isn't broken, I've lost seven pounds in the last week and I feel a lot better, too.  As soon as I see a "1" as the first digit on the scale I'll be stoked.  Just thought I'd share. 

:bananalama:


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> My wife is getting us back on the get-back-in-shape train.  Left up to me, I'd just exercise and eat "less".  I've done it several times in the past few years and gotten stronger, but didn't lose weight.  However, since she is spearheading this effort and said she'd take care of all meals (I don't have to worry about anything), I'm ok eating like a bird.  I haven't had bread in four days.  I haven't had second helpings of dinner or finished my boys' dinners in a week.  I haven't had any dessert in four days, and I'm no longer grazing the cabinets for snacks.  I'm eating MUCH less, near-zero carbs / refined sugars, but lotsa protein / fruits / veggies.
> 
> Also I'm running.  I haven't run since I trained for a Spartan race seven years and 25 lbs ago.  I'm not the fastest (9:30 per mile average), but 2.5 - 3 miles four times per week is working well for me and my knees.  I'm now able to do the entire distance with no walking (yay me!).
> 
> This isn't easy, and the first few days sucked, but it's a lot easier than I thought it would be.  Now, assuming the scale isn't broken, I've lost seven pounds in the last week and I feel a lot better, too.  As soon as I see a "1" as the first digit on the scale I'll be stoked.  Just thought I'd share.
> 
> :bananalama:


Keep at it! And congrats!


----------



## Road Guy

we (and when I say we, I do mean, the wife wanted to do this and I was voluntold) were trying to do the 800 gram challenge (RD developed) - https://optimizemenutrition.com/800-gram-challenge/  but its like a full time job just stocking up on the fruits / vegetables...


----------



## Supe

1) I don't think the stores around here even have enough fruits/vegetables to do that, and 2) I don't think I consume that in a year, never mind a day, LOL


----------



## snickerd3

800 g of fruit each day should land most people in the bathroom for longer periods of time.  sounds more like a natural cleanse.


----------



## Road Guy

I really think our stores are back to normal, produce sections are very well stocked, even the TP aisle is back to normal..

But yeah I guess the idea is you get full on nearly zero calories, my fear is I will just be hungrier?  I think pre covid we were at the point where there wasnt much more we could do in the gym and had to turn it up in the kitchen!


----------



## JayKay PE

This sounds really bad, but hear me out: I bought meatballs at Costco (already cooked) and I've been using them to help me get more protein in my diet/make me less prone to snacking on carb-y snacky snacks.  A serving of 5 meatballs does have a bit of sodium (20% daily value), but I don't add that much salt to the rest of the food I do eat, since I'm cooking everything myself, and it did stop me from binging on  goldfish or tortilla chips last night.  

I'm using them more as a protein supplement because I find myself being "too tired" after work to meal prep.  I usually meal prepped after going to the gym (filled with energy) and now that I'm no longer going to the gym...meal prepping isn't happening as much and I'm turning to crap snacks in my cabinet.


----------



## snickerd3

Those things give me major heartburn and indigestion...I can eat groundbeef without problems though.  Its the same way with the precooked chicken.


----------



## Master slacker

Hard boiled eggs.  Either suffer peeling each one from the traditional methods or buy one of those electric egg boiler things that supposedly make it easy.


----------



## snickerd3

Master slacker said:


> Hard boiled eggs.  Either suffer peeling each one from the traditional methods or buy one of those electric egg boiler things that supposedly make it easy.


Note:  the electric boiler things do NOT make it any easier to peel an egg.  It just makes you have to eat them sooner because you have to poke a hole in the top before cooking.    We bought one of those for that very reason because my sons loves hard boiled eggs.  very disappointed


----------



## JayKay PE

snickerd3 said:


> Those things give me major heartburn and indigestion...I can eat groundbeef without problems though.  Its the same way with the precooked chicken.


Yeah, I have to specifically look for beef-only meatballs (allergic to pork), and I've never gotten heartburn from them...but I also eat them plain/straight from the microwave.  Costco, surprisingly, had "Italian-style" beef meatballs, which I was def like "This is a lie.  Italian-style means there is pork..." but, they didn't, and the little bit of cheese + peppers mixed in with the meatball makes it taste a little like stuffed peppers and not one-note meatball.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> ... ,surprisingly, had "Italian-style" beef meatballs, which I was def like "This is a lie.  Italian-style means there is pork..." but, they didn't...


Sounds like my life of "Cajun Style" anything...


----------



## Road Guy

I cant even get mudbugs here 

*not that I would be an expert at cooking them, but I sure do miss em!


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> I cant even get mudbugs here


SURE YOU CAN!!!

My BIL in Denver gets an outrageous amount shipped to him every Spring for crawfish boils.


----------



## Master slacker

Success!  Been eating like a bird, keeping carbs low, and running.  Yesterday I fasted and it wasn't as bad as I was expecting.  In all, I lost seven pounds last week and officially weighed in this morning below 200 lbf.  I feel better and I noticeably pinch less around the midsection.  Onward and upward!

Motivation --&gt;


----------



## Road Guy

^- Are you using an app that guides you on when to fast and when to eat?

I irritated my knee with some running in January when the weather was nice, had told myself I wasnt going to to do much running until it healed, I spent the last 3 weeks getting re acquainted  with my road bike and the knees felt good, then the wife talked me into going for a short 4 mile with her Saturday, that was a mistake cause now its back to where it was a month ago..  ( I also went back to the gym some and did some 24 " box jumps and even those felt good, but not the running..

I think I am just going to be done with running until its 100% - this is just annoying.. Sucks because truth be told I would much rather run for an hour versus bike for 2 to burn the same calories but maybe at 46 thats what I need to do


----------



## Master slacker

I personally hate "apps".  I'd rather not worry about tracking every last thing I do.  I did that on my first get-ripped spree 12 years ago.  I went from 226 to 178 by swimming (first 20 lbf) and P90X (next 28 lbf).  Now that I have two kids, more responsibilities, and the want for "slower", I just make a plan and try to follow it (with the wife's help).  My plan is simple:


Small breakfast (two fried eggs and coffee)

Low carb lunch (today is cabbage and beans, hard-boiled egg, and a cutie)

Simple snack (hard-boiled egg)

Dinner (usually what ends up being the leftovers-for-lunch the next day)

Run 3x - 5x per week between 2.5 and 4.5 miles

"Eat Less, Move More".  And I no longer graze for snacks or finish what my kids don't eat.

I'm rather surprised by my ability to run.  I highly suspect both my knees have torn meniscus, but I'm making it.  My knees are typically dang sore the morning after any run and they pop more often than before.  Any squats, lunge, or jump stuff is no bueno.  Should probably get it checked out, but I don't feel like destroying my HSA fund.  :dunno:


----------



## Road Guy

weird, running agitates it, but went in to the gym today and did some 3 rep front back squat (no PR  ) but that doesnt seem to bother it like running

also did some sumo dead lifts and barbell glute bridges and man am I going to be walking slow for a few days..

glad to get back in a semi normal gym environment - ( no one is signing up for lunch time spot so Ive been getting semi personal training)


----------



## akwooly

RG what are front back squats?


----------



## Road Guy

my bad, meant to say front box squats

(need new reading glasses apparently)

but maybe that could be a new movement?


----------



## akwooly

i was hoping it was a new movement! i wanted to try it.


----------



## Supe

akwooly said:


> i was hoping it was a new movement! i wanted to try it.


Front squat into push jerk, into back squat, LOL.


----------



## Road Guy

damn that sounds brutal...


----------



## akwooly

Supe said:


> Front squat into push jerk, into back squat, LOL.


Bear complex!


----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


> I personally hate "apps".  I'd rather not worry about tracking every last thing I do.  I did that on my first get-ripped spree 12 years ago.  I went from 226 to 178 by swimming (first 20 lbf) and P90X (next 28 lbf).  Now that I have two kids, more responsibilities, and the want for "slower", I just make a plan and try to follow it (with the wife's help).  My plan is simple:
> 
> 
> Small breakfast (two fried eggs and coffee)
> 
> Low carb lunch (today is cabbage and beans, hard-boiled egg, and a cutie)
> 
> Simple snack (hard-boiled egg)
> 
> Dinner (usually what ends up being the leftovers-for-lunch the next day)
> 
> Run 3x - 5x per week between 2.5 and 4.5 miles
> 
> "Eat Less, Move More".  And I no longer graze for snacks or finish what my kids don't eat.
> 
> I'm rather surprised by my ability to run.  I highly suspect both my knees have torn meniscus, but I'm making it.  My knees are typically dang sore the morning after any run and they pop more often than before.  Any squats, lunge, or jump stuff is no bueno.  Should probably get it checked out, but I don't feel like destroying my HSA fund.  :dunno:


But where's all your food?


----------



## Road Guy

The main thing I like about ( that which I am not supposed to talk about) is doing the same workout, say a year later and seeing some results.

I thought I got my ass kicked this morning, but apparently we did this exact same workout nearly a year ago and I knocked 90 seconds off the time and used some heavier weights

(this involved wall balls and dead lifts)




If this house arrest would just end so I could stop eating...


----------



## Master slacker

csb said:


> But where's all your food?


Yes


----------



## Master slacker

Oh, and a brand new phenomenon I (actually my wife) recently discovered... keto breath.  F me.


----------



## mudpuppy

Master slacker said:


> F me.


Not much of that going to happen when you have Keto Breath.


----------



## Master slacker

On a positive note, after 14 days of food consciousness and running I've lost 12 lbm.  I've fasted the past two Sundays and it's really not as bad as I thought.  However, the following Monday's have sucked.  Yesterday I built a gate (done at noon) to keep the chickens in the back yard and after that I felt bad overall (not sick, just blah) and was on edge with noises.  Having two little boys includes lots of noises.  Was not a good person to be around yesterday.


----------



## Road Guy

Does it make you crazy hungry on Mondys or something else?

this 800 g challenge isnt so bad, I think the idea is to get full on fruits / veggies, but its not really that hard to get 800 grams..




the lady who developed this is an RD out of Boulder, but also a "crossfitter" our gym hosted her a while back.. She is doing what I wish the wife would do on the side...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> On a positive note, after 14 days of food consciousness and running I've lost 12 lbm.  I've fasted the past two Sundays and it's really not as bad as I thought.  However, the following Monday's have sucked.  Yesterday I built a gate (done at noon) to keep the chickens in the back yard and after that I felt bad overall (not sick, just blah) and was on edge with noises.  Having two little boys includes lots of noises.  Was not a good person to be around yesterday.


Congrats on the weight loss.

I do intermittent fasting almost every weekday nowadays; this basically means I don't eat anything between the hours of 8pm and 12pm next day. At first, I felt awful being hungry all the time, but you definitely get used to it after a week or two. I imagine the same with fasting a whole day.

Also, second the two boys and noise thing.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I'm about to be closer to 200 lbs than I am to 300 lbs for the first time in a while. Only about 30 or so more lbs to go before I'm at my goal weight.


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> Does it make you crazy hungry on Mondys or something else?


My "Sunday fast" is from dinner on Saturday to dinner on Sunday (24'ish hours).  I get hungry on Sunday about mid-morning, but I just ignore it and tell myself "you're fasting and won't eat until dinner" and hunger pains eventually vanish.  I'm guessing the Monday blahs are just from my body reacting to no ready source of energy-in-the-tummy on Sunday.  I have a general feeling of light-headedness on Monday.


----------



## JayKay PE

I want to try intermittent fasting, but it's hard when I do so much stuff at work/do most of my moving right after work and tend to not eat then.

I think once I start moving again, versus just walking after work, the weight should go down a little.


----------



## Road Guy

Before all this virus bs I was zeroing in on a good balanced exercise and eating plan. Although I think I was overtraining some.

I could see the top of my abs (a little) and aside from starving myself I was gonna try intermittent fasting as a way to shed those last 15 lbs...then I remind myself I am 46 and should just be happy I don’t have to do the rearrange my shirt when I go to sit down thing anymore...

Our gyms have been opened for reduced classes (4 max) for 3 weeks so I have been back for 2 weeks. Most classes are 2 people- have been to several where it’s just me - feels weird but also glad to be back. It’s weird how you tend to push yourself harder when someone else is around..

I’ve still done a couple at home workouts but I was getting so very sick of them.....


----------



## Supe

I think the most devastating part of COVID as it relates to my health is the lack of chicken thigh availability in the stores...


----------



## JayKay PE

I was never able to do at home workouts during this covid thing...I just don't want to bother my landlords/neighbors below me.  Walking doesn't really get the heart pumping too crazy and I can't run (my ankles are fucked up and it hurts a shit ton), so...yeah.  I am excited to maybe go to a lifting gym after everything resumes.  I've never tried that before, so it might work really well for me?


----------



## Road Guy

Tyson seems to keep finding ways to get there plants shut down ( my FIL used to manage their operation in Wilkseboro, NC, he keeps tabs on them and sounds like the path to hell is paved with good intentions (like  "hey lets just pick everyone up on a bus so they can get to work?")

The "fittest" guy in our gym was back today, said he didn't do anything but mountain bike during the 2 month shut down, he still smoked me by well over 2 minutes on today's workout   - When I joined the 5 AM club, that group is way fitter than I was and I think that was a big help in me kicking it up a notch.  looking to get back to that!

I didnt realize how much a little strength training can do - I have enjoyed getting back into it ( just slowly)


----------



## LyceeFruit PE

Road Guy said:


> Tyson seems to keep finding ways to get there plants shut down ( my FIL used to manage their operation in Wilkseboro, NC, he keeps tabs on them and sounds like the path to hell is paved with good intentions (like  "hey lets just pick everyone up on a bus so they can get to work?")


yeah thats happened to the plants here....



Supe said:


> I think the most devastating part of COVID as it relates to my health is the lack of chicken thigh availability in the stores...


i've been going to the crappier grocery store (it has less variety in general so less people go there which is why i've primarily gone there during this time) and they've been a complete crapshoot on being able to get any meat. extra large packs of 80% ground beef. i got cut up chicken parts in a bag (which was weird) and then weeks later when they had chicken again, it was chicken thighs in a bag


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Road Guy said:


> we (and when I say we, I do mean, the wife wanted to do this and I was voluntold) were trying to do the 800 gram challenge (RD developed) - https://optimizemenutrition.com/800-gram-challenge/  but its like a full time job just stocking up on the fruits / vegetables...


Been off this thread for a little while. But please share my thanks with LadyRG for this. I had already been kinda/sorta doing my version of this (basically, just starting with a YUUGE portion of veg at the beginning of the meal but not measuring), it was very handy to have an actual number as a goal to measure up to.

So, over the course of almost 2 weeks I've been stuffing my face with veg before EVERY meal (but I mix it up with the type of veg, it's really not bad at all plus I already really like veg) and since I have to go to the office nearly every day I walk across the street on my breaks to pick up a bag of you-name-it veg and bring it home so acquiring veg isn't as much of a headache as it could be. Results are good! I'm pretty close to my goal weight so the last 5-10 lbf are pretty tough (esp without bike commuting, thanks Rona).

I still eat whatever I want but only after the veg portion and it has really helped curb what would otherwise have been a larger-than-necessary portion of whatever the entree was. As long as my fresh grocery supply stays convenient, this isn't that hard to do. Thanks LadyRG!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I want to try intermittent fasting


This has been effective for me, just a tiny bit tricky to integrate 100% consistently since almost every day for me is actually a little different with respect to work schedule. I mix it up between 16/8 and 24-hour fasting (&lt;--I like this one best, actually! easier to keep track and I don't generally get "hangry" [more, like, h-sleepy] so IM is not hard, like, at all, iono, YMMV). My vote is for 24-hours two days a week but of course do what feels acceptable to yer tummy. And to be honest, of course I lovvveeee food, but the convenience factor is a yuuge draw for this approach to reducing overall calories.



JayKay PE said:


> my ankles are fucked up


Ouchie. Bum ankles AND knees?? Gahhh! We should start a "crap knees" thread and gripe like crusty Slavic/Chinese elders. "Knees are acting up, storm's coming..."


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Road Guy said:


> didn't do anything but mountain bike during the 2 month shut down


I WOULD LOVE THIS I MISS MY MTB AND THE AMAZING LOCAL TRAILS

....but I'm also super, super, super grateful to have a union job and protected income.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This has been effective for me, just a tiny bit tricky to integrate 100% consistently since almost every day for me is actually a little different with respect to work schedule. I mix it up between 16/8 and 24-hour fasting (&lt;--I like this one best, actually! easier to keep track and I don't generally get "hangry" [more, like, h-sleepy] so IM is not hard, like, at all, iono, YMMV). My vote is for 24-hours two days a week but of course do what feels acceptable to yer tummy. And to be honest, of course I lovvveeee food, but the convenience factor is a yuuge draw for this approach to reducing overall calories.
> 
> Ouchie. Bum ankles AND knees?? Gahhh! We should start a "crap knees" thread and gripe like crusty Slavic/Chinese elders. "Knees are acting up, storm's coming..."


I might try 24-hour fasting, since this is something I feel would be easier for me.  Are there any specific days you aim for?  And I agree that I should maybe slowly get myself into it, but I feel like if I try and attempt the 16/8 fasting I would just keep shifting the hours instead of just doing a straight 24-hours.

As for bum ankles/knees...It's what happens when you start horseback riding at a young age and work with OTTBs.  They've been trained to hug the wall...and jockeys usually don't have their leg in the way.  Regular riders do.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I feel like if I try and attempt the 16/8 fasting I would just keep shifting the hours instead of just doing a straight 24-hours


Exactly!

OT: I just pick whatever two non-consecutive days in the coming week that I know will work for me/be most convenient. And...that's pretty much it. Eat dinner at 18:00-19:00ish and uh...then do nothing. So E-Z! :rotflmao:

(And it's only "E-Z" because it's  beenscheduled and I know it's coming so it's a fun challenge, iono, mind games)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE purely by coincidence, I think that's how Jimmy Kimmel does/did it?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE purely by coincidence, I think that's how Jimmy Kimmel does/did it?


I'm not doing the Jimmy Kimmel diet, I'm doing the JK diet.  Which are totes different things (they're not).

I'm going to attempt a 24-hour starting last night at 8pm.  This might actually help me since my stomach felt really gross yesterday.  Tonight I'll do butter chicken for dinner.

TBH, I might start attempting the 16/8 fast more often during the week/etc.  I've found I do a lot of snacking in the morning at work before lunch, and it'd make more sense to me to not eat from 8pm to 12pm the following day.

It is going to suck to drink hot tea without sugar, but I'll be fine.  I mostly drank that to keep my sugars fairly stable during the day.


----------



## csb

JayKay is Jimmy Kimmel?!

I was on such a good year plus run with diet and this threw me totally off. Not getting into the grocery store and being able to buy three pounds of chicken at once completely threw me. I am slowly getting back into it. 

I was all happy to pull 80 pounds for a deadlift this morning (all that would fit on the home bar) and then I looked to see that my 75% in March was 100 lbs and I miss real weights.


----------



## JayKay PE

I finished my first fast!  Made it to 22 hours and then I failed because the weather was crap for walking outside/getting out of my apartment and I made rice in the rice cooker (and the smell was like, 'you're not fasting after this, boy-o').  It kinda got rough at around 2pmish, but stomach was calmed by more water.  I think I'm going to try and do a 24-hour fast once a week?  Seems to help my stomach settle from some of the crap it's been having, plus I slept better tonight.

@csb, I am totes Jimmy Kimmel.  You've caught me.


----------



## Master slacker

I'm down a total of 14 pounds now.  First week 7, second week 5, third week 2.  Hmmm...  Somethings amiss about this last week.  These pounds came between saturday morning and this morning.  I'll be double checking this tomorrow.


----------



## csb

Like you're not believing you only lost two pounds?


----------



## Master slacker

weeeeeelllllllll, i'm thinking i may have lost a little more today...  we'll see...


----------



## csb

Remind me- did you start at 400 pounds?


----------



## Master slacker

An additional 1.5 pounds from yesterday.  That makes a little more sense: 7 - 5 - 3.5.  Looks like my strategy of initially losing fat is working / worked, but now it's getting less productive.  Yesterday afternoon I was on the trampoline and got really fatigued and a little light headed.  Guess it's time to increase carb intake.


----------



## csb

1. That 7 was probably a lot of water weight. 

2. What's your maintenance plan after this?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Master slacker said:


> I'm down a total of 14 pounds now.  First week 7, second week 5, third week 2.  Hmmm...  Somethings amiss about this last week.  These pounds came between saturday morning and this morning.  I'll be double checking this tomorrow.


Plateaus have been somewhat normal for me, too. I’ve been at this since December, and there have been weeks where I haven’t lost any weight.

Are you varying your routine enough? If you are doing the same thing day after day after day, it’s possible your body is adjusting and getting used to the new normal. I fix that by eating more for a few days when I’m in a plateau, then going back to my weight loss plan.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> weeeeeelllllllll, i'm thinking i may have lost a little more today...  we'll see...


I saw this and literally was like, "Bathroom.  Number 2.  I know what you're trying to do."

Like when my dad would be like, "I lost 20 lbs!" after he'd finish in the bathroom.


----------



## Master slacker

I haven't done any resistance training yet, only "eat less, move more".  My running has gotten a lot better.  I can "run" 5 miles without walking now.  Granted my knees still feel like someone's sticking a screwdriver in them for the first 1/4 mile or so.  And dietitians would likely say my eating plan is unhealthy (and it probably is), but I wanted to shed weight fast to help my knees / running.


----------



## Master slacker

csb said:


> 1. That 7 was probably a lot of water weight.
> 
> 2. What's your maintenance plan after this?


It may have been a lot of water weight.  Either way, it's gone and I could feel it.  Moving on after this, I'll just eat healthier (continue the no snacking / grazing when I'm bored at home, no finishing meals of the small dependents in the house, etc...) and continue running and resistance here and there.  We've even talked about doing the local marathon around Christmas.  I also haven't had any alcoholic beverages in almost 4 weeks and I know that's where a lot of my winter energy storage came from.  We're haven't quit the booze forever, we're just not going to make a drink because the kids have us on edge.  Wife's onboard and that'll make it a lot easier to keep on this path.



JayKay PE said:


> I saw this and literally was like, "Bathroom.  Number 2.  I know what you're trying to do."
> 
> Like when my dad would be like, "I lost 20 lbs!" after he'd finish in the bathroom.


:appl:  Anyone who has ever been on a high-protein diet knows the reality.


----------



## Road Guy

I dont normally watch the news, but this caught my eye last night and I had to go find this photo - but holy shit we let 4 star generals look like this?

(my only interest in this photo is the fat general) I cant tell if this is the Army or Air Force? Looks like army to me? - either way horrible example for your soldiers..


----------



## snickerd3

maybe he layered with some Kevlar?  in case of cross fire  he isn't keeping the best company

and he should fire his tailor....they did a horrible job


----------



## Road Guy

maybe its just the new army and he is pregnant?


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> maybe its just the new army and *he* is pregnant?


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> maybe its just the new army and he is pregnant?


it does look like the maternity uniform...I've worked with a couple pregnant Army ladies


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> I dont normally watch the news, but this caught my eye last night and I had to go find this photo - but holy shit we let 4 star generals look like this?
> 
> (my only interest in this photo is the fat general) I cant tell if this is the Army or Air Force? Looks like army to me? - either way horrible example for your soldiers..
> 
> View attachment 17828


General Mark Milley. He's Army.


----------



## Road Guy

Damn that’s the head of the joint chiefs....


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Damn that’s the head of the joint chiefs....


Maybe he's going off AF standards. If you have a meaty neck, you get to carry a few more pounds. 

This fact brought to you by a girl who's gene pool decided to go with her father's meaty neck.


----------



## Road Guy

morning chalk up did a story on a lady from our gym who was signed up to do her first marathon and then it got cancelled..

https://morningchalkup.com/2020/06/03/colorado-gym-owners-go-the-extra-26-2-miles-amidst-a-global-pandemic/#

Yes I am going to be on the trail near mile 19 with a box of Krispy Kremes..


----------



## csb

Aww! I love that!


----------



## Road Guy

well F-udge! 

got the official no refund for spartan - code to sign up for another one - so annoying, wont ever do this again.. I think for 2 people this thing was $300 bucks?

Be curious if they tack on a bunch of new BS fees assuming I can find another race to do.

@CSB - We are thinking about the Vegas on in March - thats about the closest one I see


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> well F-udge!
> 
> got the official no refund for spartan - code to sign up for another one - so annoying, wont ever do this again.. I think for 2 people this thing was $300 bucks?
> 
> Be curious if they tack on a bunch of new BS fees assuming I can find another race to do.
> 
> @CSB - We are thinking about the Vegas on in March - thats about the closest one I see


Damnit! I saw this post before I saw the email. 

This was my second try at an OCR because the Warrior Dash canceled. I'm pretty darn tempted to take the merchandise credit and at least get a sandbag or something out of it. 

The "free" registration they offered to people from Warrior Dash didn't include all the BS fees, so it was still another $30 to use the free code. I'm guessing the fees might not be fully included. 

EDIT: Maybe now I can get that climbing rope for the backyard! 

ANOTHER EDIT: Tried it and indeed you gotta pay $25 to redeem the free code.


----------



## Road Guy

total BS, - I know I paid more than $200 for the "race" - for two people - Im going to scream at them via email but I am not sure it matters...

Maybe I could get some satisfaction doing the race but being a total dick in the process? like walking, scuffing my feet, cutting on the rope climbs in half or something?

i know - 3rd world problems...


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> total BS, - I know I paid more than $200 for the "race" - for two people - Im going to scream at them via email but I am not sure it matters...
> 
> Maybe I could get some satisfaction doing the race but being a total dick in the process? like walking, scuffing my feet, cutting on the rope climbs in half or something?
> 
> i know - 3rd world problems...


At the very least they could provide a volunteer to do the burpees for obstacles I fail.


----------



## JayKay PE

Joined a gym on Friday.  Little bit more expensive that I wanted, but I also just need to get back into it.  They mostly do semi-private classes, which was way too expensive for me, but they also do group training twice a day (and the afternoon time works really well for me getting back into a 3x/week schedule).  It's an Olympic lift gym which, idk, I've never done anything like this before?  I didn't need to sign a contract, and it's month to month, so I figure I can try it out and if it totally doesn't work/I feel like shit, I can easily back out.

I actually want to try and track my progress (I've never done that before when working out).  I might take measurements.  Maybe even a picture?

Then that means I'd need to get a mirror...Ugh.  This is a horrible choice.


----------



## csb

Just prop your phone up and take a picture.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended triple post?  Something happened with my post...?


----------



## JayKay PE

Never mind.  This whole exercise thing is a horrible idea.  Woke up today in pain from the assessment.  And I didn't even do that much?

It was 3 min bike + a couple different variations of squats (kettlebell, etc), and my legs already hurt.  On one hand, yay, getting back into things...on the other...I feel like I might have jumped into the deep end of the pool without looking.  God, I hope these people are nice.  The guy who did my assessment (and who I think is currently teaching the group classes), seemed nice...but I don't want to hold up people during the workout.  I really hope that everything is time based and not rep based because I might die...


----------



## JayKay PE

True triple post: I want to be as cool as csb on insta.

*star eyes in amazement*


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> At the very least they could provide a volunteer to do the burpees for obstacles I fail.


Oh, you're not going to do burpees for me?  Be a shame if someone in a position of power suddenly _closed the roads to get out of here_, wouldn't it?


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> Just prop your phone up and take a picture.


X2.  My gym is mostly powerlifters, and everyone takes videos of their lifts from the side.  The gym owner even leaves out a cell phone tripod for everyone to share.  Not for vanity's sake, but because most of them are checking form and sending videos off to coaches.  It's almost a must for technical/compound lifts unless you have the luxury of an actual coach standing there watching you.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> I actually want to try and track my progress (I've never done that before when working out).  I might take measurements.  Maybe even a picture?
> 
> Then that means I'd need to get a mirror...Ugh.  This is a horrible choice.


Taking before / after measurements and pictures can be mind blowing.  Don't do it every day or week, but only at the beginning and after an extended period of time.  Otherwise, very minor fluctuations from day-to-day may discourage further progress.  I don't do it anymore, but I did it years ago with P90X and it proved to me that progress is made gradually even though you may not constantly perceive it, like watching grass grow.  Take that picture, measure your body, get motivated and go kick your ass.  :thumbs:


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Taking before / after measurements and pictures can be mind blowing.  Don't do it every day or week, but only at the beginning and after an extended period of time.  Otherwise, very minor fluctuations from day-to-day may discourage further progress.  I don't do it anymore, but I did it years ago with P90X and it proved to me that progress is made gradually even though you may not constantly perceive it, like watching grass grow.  Take that picture, measure your body, get motivated and go kick your ass.  :thumbs:


I actually did find a cheapo mirror at Walmart and stuck it on my door.  I know there has been some progress from when I started in early 2019 (clothes def feel looser), but I didn't realize until I took a picture right before the whole covid shutdown.  Def wish I had taken measurements then!  It's just getting back into the swing of working out that I'm getting super nervous about.  I'm not fit, so it's really hard for me to get into a gym...I feel like I'm annoying people when I'm in class/trying, tbh.

@Supe, new gym is a very niche Olympic lifting gym?  Not sure what I've gotten myself into, but I'm worried I might have bitten off more than I can chew.  Also was never really good at selfies/taking video (I'm a horrible millennial who doesn't care about recording things to boast), so...yeah.


----------



## Supe

I wouldn't worry about it.  Oly lifting coaches are often used to teaching kids/brand new people, and often prefer people with no previous weight lifting background, as there are no bad habits to try and undo.  Just keep it light and have fun, everyone was brand new at one point.  Get ready to learn just how flexible your wrists are though, lol.


----------



## mudpuppy

Road Guy said:


> total BS, - I know I paid more than $200 for the "race" - for two people - Im going to scream at them via email but I am not sure it matters...
> 
> Maybe I could get some satisfaction doing the race but being a total dick in the process? like walking, scuffing my feet, cutting on the rope climbs in half or something?
> 
> i know - 3rd world problems...


I would seriously consider filing in small claims court for this one.  You signed up, they didn't deliver and now want to charge you a fee to use the credit?  I don't think so.

I wonder what the likelihood of them even showing up in court is? Probably nil, so you'd probably get a default judgement.  Only takes the filing fee and some time to find out what happens.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Never mind.  This whole exercise thing is a horrible idea.  Woke up today in pain from the assessment.  And I didn't even do that much?
> 
> It was 3 min bike + a couple different variations of squats (kettlebell, etc), and my legs already hurt.  On one hand, yay, getting back into things...on the other...I feel like I might have jumped into the deep end of the pool without looking.  God, I hope these people are nice.  The guy who did my assessment (and who I think is currently teaching the group classes), seemed nice...but I don't want to hold up people during the workout.  I really hope that everything is time based and not rep based because I might die...


My experience with gyms like this is that everyone is so focused on their own gains that they don't have time to watch anyone else. The bonus is that they are usually way more focused on form than numbers, so reps or weight may be lower for you at first. Don't let the fear of holding people up when you're new keep you away. Everyone started somewhere. 



JayKay PE said:


> True triple post: I want to be as cool as csb on insta.
> 
> *star eyes in amazement*


I, uh, am kind of speechless. Thank you and I don't know what I did to deserve this. 



Supe said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.  Oly lifting coaches are often used to teaching kids/brand new people, and often prefer people with no previous weight lifting background, as there are no bad habits to try and undo.  Just keep it light and have fun, everyone was brand new at one point.  Get ready to learn just how flexible your wrists are though, lol.


Yeah, this. They are super focused on helping everyone meet goals and be healthy. You will definitely feel your desk job. Ask your coach to show you some wrist stretches. We did a bear complex EMOM last Friday and I spent most of that rest time stretching out my Mr. Burns-like hands and forearms.


----------



## Road Guy

JK - What others said- I took the fat guy selfie (Wife took it) and then I didn't look at it or weight myself for a while, I generally dont believe in weighing yourself more than once a month.  But I beleive taking that photo (for yourself) is very important.

CSB - This morning I disputed my credit card for Spartan Race - USAA has already credited me my money, I am sure Spartan will bitch but I am going to see how it shakes out!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I do want to provide a counterpoint to weighing yourself only every so often...

I weigh myself pretty much every day, and have since December. I'm also doing CICO, and according to the app I'm using (and not a doctor's measurements and recommendation), I'm at about a daily 1000 calorie deficit. Weighing myself every day gives me two advantages: 1) I can see if my estimate of calorie deficit was effective, and 2) I can fine tune my habits based on previous days' measurements; in other words, if I knew I went over or if the scale says I'm a lot heavier than I was the previous day, I can take a day to fast, do extra exercise, etc. to get me back on track. If I were to weigh myself only every month, I think I'd have false hopes about my progress.

Of course, my argument may be moot if I were to actually see a doctor about what my caloric intake should be, but I digress.

I do agree with the "taking measurements/pictures of yourself only every so often" point, though.


----------



## csb

I'm a daily weigh-in person. I like data and the ability to see trends. I think I'd be destroyed if I weighed in on a heavy day, so I just check all of the days. 

I filled out the form for the merch credit. I'm not too upset since they did give me a "free" entry after Warrior Dash went belly up. I should have just disputed that charge and been done with this. I didn't realize how zen I'd feel about finally getting out from doing a OCR.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> My experience with gyms like this is that everyone is so focused on their own gains that they don't have time to watch anyone else. The bonus is that they are usually way more focused on form than numbers, so reps or weight may be lower for you at first. Don't let the fear of holding people up when you're new keep you away. Everyone started somewhere.
> 
> I, uh, am kind of speechless. Thank you and I don't know what I did to deserve this.
> 
> Yeah, this. They are super focused on helping everyone meet goals and be healthy. You will definitely feel your desk job. Ask your coach to show you some wrist stretches. We did a bear complex EMOM last Friday and I spent most of that rest time stretching out my Mr. Burns-like hands and forearms.


I think the main thing with me is that this is a super niche gym and I'll be in a class...but there will still be semi-private/other coaching going on around.  Idk, I'm overthinking it because it is costing a kinda good chunk of change and I don't want to be wasting it?  I did find another gym that is equally in walking distance of my apartment that has a main gym that does 'CrossFit', but then they have a non-barbell class that uses lighter weights combined with their yoga studio that they have next door.  Costs around $70 less per month for unlimited classes, versus the x3 per week I currently have. 

I want to obviously try out this first gym, to see if strength training is for me, and then if it doesn't work after a couple weeks, I might see what I need to do to cancel and then reach out to the other gym.  I can usually tell within a week or two if the reason I don't want to go to the gym is because I'm being a baby or because I genuinely don't like the gym/something about it is throwing me off.

@your insta = super inspiring to me.  LIKE YOU DO STUFF.  AND YOU'RE A NORMAL PERSON.  AND YOU'RE SO STRONG.  I wanna grow up to be csb one day!


----------



## Master slacker

This morning's weigh-in has me at 0.6 lbf away from another milestone - breaking into the 180's.  We'll see how homemade bean burgers and coleslaw affect tomorrow's weigh-in.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> I think the main thing with me is that this is a super niche gym and I'll be in a class...but there will still be semi-private/other coaching going on around.  Idk, I'm overthinking it because it is costing a kinda good chunk of change and I don't want to be wasting it?  I did find another gym that is equally in walking distance of my apartment that has a main gym that does 'CrossFit', but then they have a non-barbell class that uses lighter weights combined with their yoga studio that they have next door.  Costs around $70 less per month for unlimited classes, versus the x3 per week I currently have.
> 
> I want to obviously try out this first gym, to see if strength training is for me, and then if it doesn't work after a couple weeks, I might see what I need to do to cancel and then reach out to the other gym.  I can usually tell within a week or two if the reason I don't want to go to the gym is because I'm being a baby or because I genuinely don't like the gym/something about it is throwing me off.
> 
> @your insta = super inspiring to me.  LIKE YOU DO STUFF.  AND YOU'RE A NORMAL PERSON.  AND YOU'RE SO STRONG.  I wanna grow up to be csb one day!


I think the bonus to those classes is that they are still usually pretty small and you receive a lot of coaching even though it's a class. 

My favorite part is that muscles eat up a lot of calories just hanging around on your body. It's crazy how much easier it is to keep a lower weight with muscles versus grinding that out with cardio. I'm still easing into the part where I can drop my loaded barbell on the floor. "Sorry!" That's what happens in my head every time I drop the bar, even if everyone else is doing it as well. 

Aww! Well, thank you. It takes a lot to remember that my body can do things that it used to not be able to do.


----------



## csb

Master slacker said:


> This morning's weigh-in has me at 0.6 lbf away from another milestone - breaking into the 180's.  We'll see how homemade bean burgers and coleslaw affect tomorrow's weigh-in.


Is this about poop again?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I think the bonus to those classes is that they are still usually pretty small and you receive a lot of coaching even though it's a class.
> 
> My favorite part is that muscles eat up a lot of calories just hanging around on your body. It's crazy how much easier it is to keep a lower weight with muscles versus grinding that out with cardio. I'm still easing into the part where I can drop my loaded barbell on the floor. "Sorry!" That's what happens in my head every time I drop the bar, even if everyone else is doing it as well.
> 
> Aww! Well, thank you. It takes a lot to remember that my body can do things that it used to not be able to do.


Yeah, I def think that the classes held at the weightlifting facility are small.  I think a max of 12 people per class?  So I'm thinking the coaching will be more hands on (which would make the increased cost worth it to me since I know some of my forms are weird).  I want to try and do more cardio, but that's the thing with most other gyms is they're just like "Go run a half mile before we start strength!" and I'm severely non-runner body, so it totally wrecks me.

I'm so worried that if I ever start doing stuff with a bar I will constantly be like "sorry!"

As for @Master slacker...it's always about poop.


----------



## Road Guy

can you row instead of run?


----------



## csb

^Rowing has that fun part where you go, "Wheee!" before you have to work again. 

For the most part, most lifters don't have a ton of cardio fitness. I remember annihilating some giant muscle-y dudes at a gym a few years back when we had a part of the workout where we had to run. Then they lifted a car over their heads and I was put back into my place.


----------



## JayKay PE

I def can row/I prefer rowing, but none of the gyms really have had that?  It's all been 'run outside and when you come back in, we'll begin'.  I think the lifting gym has bikes as their cardio, which is slightly more doable.  I just suck at running, my form is horrible and I really can't get into the 'groove', so I'd prefer any other cardio available.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> ... and I'm severely non-runner body, so it totally wrecks me.






JayKay PE said:


> I just suck at running, my form is horrible and I really can't get into the 'groove', so I'd prefer any other cardio available.


Compared to the gazelles who run past me with ease, I definitely do NOT have a runner's body.  I best resemble an out-of-shape swimmer (broad shoulders / chest and thick legs) because that's what I am.  

I've found running to be terribly convenient for cardio.  Unlike swimming, I can change, run, and shower in less than an hour.  For me, it's all about form (and good shoes), and once you get comfortable with the basic running form (I watched lots of youtube videos), endurance and speed will pick up.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Compared to the gazelles who run past me with ease, I definitely do NOT have a runner's body.  I best resemble an out-of-shape swimmer (broad shoulders / chest and thick legs) because that's what I am.
> 
> I've found running to be terribly convenient for cardio.  Unlike swimming, I can change, run, and shower in less than an hour.  For me, it's all about form (and good shoes), and once you get comfortable with the basic running form (I watched lots of youtube videos), endurance and speed will pick up.


I have fat horseback rider body = super thick legs from riding combined with stress eating upper half from competing. 

I do want to attempt running in the future, but I want to lose some more weight before I do?  I'd much rather spend an hour doing low-cardio around my neighborhood than a half hour of trying to force myself into running.  Again, horrible form (need to look at those youtube videos) and general laziness towards that type of cardio.


----------



## Road Guy

At the gyms formally known as crossfit exchanging running for rowing is a normal thing -

I normally prefer to run, but lately I have been rowing cause my knees are going through an old man phase..


----------



## JayKay PE

Whaaaaaaaaaaat?  I didn't know that!  I prefer rowing to running because my ankles/feet themselves are really fucked up from horses stepping on them and breaking all those little bones, so they ultra hurt if I do too much with them.

(and that crossfit drama!  So many people jumping ship!)


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> t's all been 'run outside and when you come back in, we'll begin'.


Run to your car, snack, go back inside when everyone is done running.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaat?  I didn't know that!  I prefer rowing to running because my ankles/feet themselves are really fucked up from horses stepping on them and breaking all those little bones, so they ultra hurt if I do too much with them.
> 
> (and that crossfit drama!  So many people jumping ship!)


Check out whatever the local CF gyms become. My gym almost exclusively allows for run/bike/row to be selected by the person, unless there's something specific we're working on. For warmup, it's almost always a CYOA. 

Crossfit really isn't as scary as it seems from the outside. It might be worth checking out.


----------



## FLBuff PE

csb said:


> Crossfit really isn't as scary as it seems from the outside. It might be worth checking out.


Make sure you tell us when you do check out CF. I didn't have to tell you that, cuz I think it's like one of their laws that you tell everyone about it.


----------



## Road Guy

Can’t we at least talk About it in the fitness thread?

Check out this old school video of some of the OG XF “girls”



I wonder if anyone on this entire site can do a single ring muscle up?


----------



## Supe

My knees started to hurt just from watching at the 8 second mark.


----------



## JayKay PE

I...that is literally the reason I don't want to get involved with crossfit...like.  That can't be correct form?  They look so exhausted and in pain at the end of things.  I'd rather work slower and not be in completed pain at the end of the day...

In other news: did my first group class tomorrow.  Was only 3 people (not sure if there is usually much more) and I def enjoyed it more than other exercise classes.  The trainer really focused on form for EVERYTHING; corrected my deadlift (got to use the little hex bar), corrected my plank position, and it was super straightforward. The actual 'workouts' were more :40/:20, with a little bit of rest in between each motion, which I really really enjoyed because sometimes I just need to catch my breath.  If the classes keep being under 6-people, I def will keep at it.  The trainers were super informative!

My legs kinda hurt today, but not too bad.  Def think Wednesday, when my next class is, will determine if I die or not.


----------



## Supe

It shouldn't be surprising that many of the best CrossFit athletes have some Olympic lifting background.


----------



## JayKay PE

Is that true?  All I know is in that video I was flinching every single time the bar seemed to hit the top of their thighs.  *wince*


----------



## Road Guy

Although that's an older video, those are three of the original gangsta XF games ladies -  I think they are doing good at keeping the bar close their body and their backs flat - the movement was supposed to be hanging power cleans, but the weight was probably light for them so they looked like they were also doing some muscle cleans - in a typical class when you get exhausted and form breaks down you will get told to rest so you can keep the form and not get hurt - that looked like it was done in someones basement?

But that same workout is done by regular joes in class, but most people are not going to be going that high intensity - my pain on a HPC is the bar hitting my shoulders when I catch it in the shoulders on reps like that toward the end - we had one with 50 over the weekend and ive got some marks from it.

I tell everyone its worth giving it a try (if you are looking for something different) - its not for everybody but I have found it hard to argue with the results - 

Back to the running versus rowing options - this morning it was lightly raining, we have been on the struggle bus with the wife and her job and i could tell she didnt really want to go this morning (5 am) you could either run or row 400M - there were only 4 rowers so she opted to run, and kept running home and never came back - she texted me as I was trying to figure out whether to go look  for her or not. I guess she saw a bunch of wall balls and just said fuck it not today... was defin weird...


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Is that true?  All I know is in that video I was flinching every single time the bar seemed to hit the top of their thighs.  *wince*


Matt Fraser was exclusively an oly lifter until he had a back injury and switched to Crossfit, Tia Clair Toomey was in the Olympics for weightlifting before she became one of the serious contenders, and Sara Sigmunsdottir (sp?) has a bunch of Icelandic weight lifting records, just for a small sample size.


----------



## JayKay PE

Huh.  Well, as of right now, I think I'm going to attempt a weight lifting + kickboxing routine and go from there.

I am ultra chub, so I am hoping this will help me stay out of the house/reduce my snacking and also make me bulk up.

I want terrifying legs.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> Back to the running versus rowing options - this morning it was lightly raining, we have been on the struggle bus with the wife and her job and i could tell she didnt really want to go this morning (5 am) you could either run or row 400M - there were only 4 rowers so she opted to run, and *kept running home and never came back* - she texted me as I was trying to figure out whether to go look  for her or not. I guess she saw a bunch of wall balls and just said fuck it not today... was defin weird...


This is amazing. 

We're in a deload week in our training, so it's super mellow and we're really just working on form and addressing any kind of kinks we've built up over the last six weeks. Today's workout included 5 minutes each bike, row, and run, but it was pouring outside so I opted to row instead. The entire time I'm rowing I have to think "power through the feet! open hips! pull!" I tend to try to do the whole thing on my toes instead of pushing through my heels and then grunt it out with my arms. Dumb.


----------



## Road Guy

We do so much rowing in the winter I try and run whenever I can when it warms up - I would have rather run today but it was pouring - We are also doing more strength this month and not as many abusive metcons - which feels weird - but my arms looked jacked!   - 

We got into this debate earlier but I still say to myself that I am _kicking the shit out_ _of the rower _- but I guess its not 100% a kick but thats what it feels like to me, but its mainly what I tell myself to keep my going - 

ive got to work out my schedule better, last night the mrs got home late from work (9PM) and by the time she showered, ate, she was all wound up, we didn't go to bed until 11:30 - I dropped my 5 AM spot but forgot to turn my phone alarm off - so i woke her up by accident at 4:01 AM, she decided we should just go ahead and go since we were awake but I guess she wasnt feeling it. - my body isnt quite there yet for the wake up either  - before all this covid BS my body would pretty much wake up on its own at 3:30 AM and I would slide down to the couch and sleep an extra 45 min or so I didn't wake the little general..

It was also weird the owner was in the class, and our least favorite instructor was coaching - I could tell they were curious why she left and didn't return,  like I dont know, I've been dealing with this for 26 years of marriage and still haven't figured that species out..


----------



## JayKay PE

JK workout update (because I'm sure you guys care, lol).

Ahhhhh.  Delayed onset muscles soreness.  We meet again.

Monday - Did my first strength training class.  Felt kinda sore after, but not too bad.  Feel asleep quickly tonight since I had actually used energy during the day.  It was amazing.

Tuesday - Woke up sore, but not too crazy.  Started getting worse later in the day (prob from sitting at a desk all day).  Did the kickboxing class, fitbit actually tracked it as a workout so a win for me.  Was totally fine in class up until the end where we had to do some air squats...and then my legs were like "No.  Not today."  The climb up the stairs to my apartment was horrible since they're kinda steep.  Took a cold shower and slathered on some muscle rub on my quads and went to bed early after dinner.  I also started drinking my protein shakes again because...I might as well use up the bag.

Wednesday - Waking up is way easier/quicker now that I'm 'exercising' again (I don't classify my flailing as real exercise, but whatev).  Quads are ultra not happy today, but they don't seem as tight?  Debating on taking some acetaminophen later today since the muscles don't seem inflamed/hurty (needing ibuprofen), they just seem a little sore/need to be stretched out.  We'll see how I survive class later tonight.  Drinking the rest of my protein shake for breakfast so I'm not as hungry later on.


----------



## csb

RG- I told the story about your wife running home at the gym. Our instructor was like, "I'd be so worried if someone didn't come back!" and everyone else agreed that 100 wall balls would make them run home as well. 

JK- Um, we're in the fitness thread. We care. Definitely don't discount taking a walk to loosen up the muscles. A cheap foam roller will also help tons.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I want terrifying legs.


As a (primarily) cyclist I SUPER share this goal with you! I love this terminology so I am appropriating this, kthxbye!

JK might appreciate this: Not directly fitness related, but aesthetically I also go for the razor sharp bib and jersey tan line (cyclists are weird, sorrynotsorry). Makes me feel good and confident. It's definitely not as hardcore as @JayKay PE's ink, but it is an aesthetic choice and a deliberate body mod decision that makes me feel good and I can't wait to rock it at the beach this summer (call me vain, dun care! just keepin' it real with my internet frens).

But, probably not gonna rock it at the beach, because Rona.


----------



## csb

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> As a (primarily) cyclist I SUPER share this goal with you! I love this terminology so I am appropriating this, kthxbye!
> 
> JK might appreciate this: Not directly fitness related, but aesthetically I also go for the razor sharp bib and jersey tan line (cyclists are weird, sorrynotsorry). Makes me feel good and confident. It's definitely not as hardcore as @JayKay PE's ink, but it is an aesthetic choice and a deliberate body mod decision that makes me feel good and I can't wait to rock it at the beach this summer (call me vain, dun care! just keepin' it real with my internet frens).
> 
> But, probably not gonna rock it at the beach, because Rona.


Hey, I live for these tan lines as well! Well, usually just the shorts one. Then when I go to the waterpark it looks like I'm wearing sensible white shorts under my swim bottoms.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> As a (primarily) cyclist I SUPER share this goal with you! I love this terminology so I am appropriating this, kthxbye!
> 
> JK might appreciate this: Not directly fitness related, but aesthetically I also go for the razor sharp bib and jersey tan line (cyclists are weird, sorrynotsorry). Makes me feel good and confident. It's definitely not as hardcore as @JayKay PE's ink, but it is an aesthetic choice and a deliberate body mod decision that makes me feel good and I can't wait to rock it at the beach this summer (call me vain, dun care! just keepin' it real with my internet frens).
> 
> But, probably not gonna rock it at the beach, because Rona.


Lol, I don't let anyone at my gym know I have ink until maybe 4-months in?  I mean, I still wear leggings underneath my dresses at work.  I tend to forget I have ink, tbh.  AND TERRIFYING LEGS ARE FUCKING AWESOME.  I WANT PEOPLE TO LOOK AND BE IN AWE AND FEAR.

@csb ty for defending me from carbs last night.  I def need to get a foam roller or roller stick.  It's literally just my quads that are dying.  Tonight is going to be super interesting.  I am pretty sure I can just die and the trainer will help me out.


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> Hey, I live for these tan lines as well! Well, usually just the shorts one. Then when I go to the waterpark it looks like I'm wearing sensible white shorts under my swim bottoms.


Hopefully not after Labor Day.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I don't let anyone at my gym know I have ink until maybe 4-months in?  I mean, I still wear leggings underneath my dresses at work.  I tend to forget I have ink, tbh.  AND TERRIFYING LEGS ARE FUCKING AWESOME.  I WANT PEOPLE TO LOOK AND BE IN AWE AND FEAR.
> 
> @csb ty for defending me from carbs last night.  I def need to get a foam roller or roller stick.  It's literally just my quads that are dying.  Tonight is going to be super interesting.  I am pretty sure I can just die and the trainer will help me out.


I could not with that first comment. It was too much.


----------



## Road Guy

slept late this morning and did the lunch time class - I think this is referred to as the "mommy class"? I hope that isnt considered in bad taste - sort of the only guy there... anyways...

But FOUR 800m runs (FOUR! - God Damn you its F'n hot out!)  and some bs hanging my old body from a bar trying to reach my toes to it (which I dont think will ever happen_

however the good news is that its all starting to come back..


----------



## FLBuff PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> As a (primarily) cyclist I SUPER share this goal with you! I love this terminology so I am appropriating this, kthxbye!
> 
> JK might appreciate this: Not directly fitness related, but aesthetically I also go for the razor sharp bib and jersey tan line (cyclists are weird, sorrynotsorry). Makes me feel good and confident. It's definitely not as hardcore as @JayKay PE's ink, but it is an aesthetic choice and a deliberate body mod decision that makes me feel good and I can't wait to rock it at the beach this summer (call me vain, dun care! just keepin' it real with my internet frens).
> 
> But, probably not gonna rock it at the beach, because Rona.


I am also primarily a cyclist (mainly road, but getting back into mountain as well), and was a rower in high school/first semester of college. TERRIFYING LEGS are LIFE! and so is the cyclist tan. Whenever I see someone else with it, they get the knowing head nod from me.


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> slept late this morning and did the lunch time class - I think this is referred to as the "mommy class"? I hope that isnt considered in bad taste - sort of the only guy there... anyways...
> 
> But FOUR 800m runs (FOUR! - God Damn you its F'n hot out!)  and some bs hanging my old body from a bar trying to reach my toes to it (which I dont think will ever happen_
> 
> however the good news is that its all starting to come back..


Nothing says I'm not sure what to program like two miles of running disguised as 800m runs.


----------



## Road Guy

and there was also no time cap


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!  Made it through Wednesdays class!  We only did a couple lunges, which made my quads super unhappy, but then the rest of the exercises seemed to focus on arms.  Did a lot a barbell rows and bench pressing.  The bear crawls killed me because we did the hard bear crawls (where your knees are super close to the ground) versus the easy bear crawls (ala highschool football, where your ass is in the air).  My legs are kinda feeling better this morning, but still kinda close to super sore?  I threw some muscle rub on them again and then had my heating pad on them when I went to bed.  Going to grab a little ibuprofen today from the hospital store and use it around 11amish if it gets bad.  Going to attempt kickboxing again tonight.  

My flexors hurt on my arm.

These all seem like bad choices.


----------



## Supe

DOMS can often be worst the 2nd day after the workout.  

If your arms hurt more than your back or chest during pressing or rowing exercises, then you may not be properly engaging the correct muscles.  I would chat with the trainer about that.


----------



## Master slacker

Road Guy said:


> God Damn you its F'n hot out!


:lmao:


----------



## Master slacker

Oh, I lost another 1.5 lbm...

... yesterday...


----------



## Supe

Master slacker said:


> Oh, I lost another 1.5 lbm...
> 
> ... yesterday...


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> DOMS can often be worst the 2nd day after the workout.
> 
> If your arms hurt more than your back or chest during pressing or rowing exercises, then you may not be properly engaging the correct muscles.  I would chat with the trainer about that.


Yeah.  I realized that on Wednesday morning.  

Doing the exercise itself, nothing hurt!   The bench press I was ultra shaky on, since I've never done it before, but the trainer stepped in multiple times (!!!!) to explain where my eyes/hands/etc. should be while doing it.  I think I just need to practice to better understand the motions.  We also did a bunch of pullups with the TRX.  I think it was semi-arm day.  And I kept going up in weight because I'd get the 'assessing' eye from the trainer.  Meaning he was going to ask next rep, so I might as well get it done before he says I need to.

I am super excited for the weekend, though, since I'm NOT exercising and going to take it super easy.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Going to grab a little ibuprofen today from the hospital store and use it around *11amish* if it gets bad.  Going to attempt kickboxing again tonight.


I've never thought to leverage the Amish for DOMS. Do they pick stuff up for you, like a barn raising? 

I am fully in the 2nd day DOMS group. 

What might be helpful is to do progressions on some of the lifts you're struggling with the full movement. Like before you do a clean, you just practice getting it to your hips from the floor. Then you practice from your hips to the clean. Then you link it all together.


----------



## Road Guy

thats why i go every day, DOMS cant set in, I just have constant soreness and fatigue.. 

I cant seem to get better (increase weight) on Front Rack Reverse Lunges.  Its not really a pain thing, but I really struggle with anything over 85 lbs, (the girls weight is usually 95 lbs for these)


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I've never thought to leverage the Amish for DOMS. Do they pick stuff up for you, like a barn raising?
> 
> I am fully in the 2nd day DOMS group.
> 
> What might be helpful is to do progressions on some of the lifts you're struggling with the full movement. Like before you do a clean, you just practice getting it to your hips from the floor. Then you practice from your hips to the clean. Then you link it all together.


It's a barn raising, followed by a paddling, but you feel AMAZING afterwards.  Def look it up next time you're in Pennsylvania Dutch Country.

As for second day DOMS.  I always forget I have it until it happens.  Which is why it kinda started coming in on Tuesday night/after I did kickboxing and then Wednesday morning was a 'oh no' moment.

We haven't been doing any lifts yet, besides the normal bench press.  It's mostly kettle bells and the half movements you mentioned above.  I haven't lifted the bar above my head while at the class, and that doesn't seem to be the goal of the exercise classes (whereas the Oly lifting next to use is super intense).


----------



## csb

But if you don't take the bar overhead, how can you tell people about your impressive snatch?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> But if you don't take the bar overhead, how can you tell people about your impressive snatch?


My snatch was impressive even before I started lifting. 
 

wait.


----------



## csb

Also, I forgot to mention this- go to your nearest ranch supply and pick some of this up https://absorbine.com/products/muscle-care/veterinary-liniment-gel/

It's the best on sore muscles and it's minty fresh. You might already know this trick.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Also, I forgot to mention this- go to your nearest ranch supply and pick some of this up https://absorbine.com/products/muscle-care/veterinary-liniment-gel/
> 
> It's the best on sore muscles and it's minty fresh. You might already know this trick.


Oh yeah!  I used to use this on my jumpers!  But my mom threw a tube at me when I left, but this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Supe

It also dyes your cabinets green when it accidentally tips over and leaks out!


----------



## Road Guy

Them: Lifting heavy and drinking all that pre-workout is bad for you

Us:



via Gfycat


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> It also dyes your cabinets green when it accidentally tips over and leaks out!


Usually this is used with cotton wraps after competing/long show days.  You slather this shit on, wrap it with pristine/beautiful white wraps, and then polo wrap on top, bute the horse for travel the next day.

The mess of green gel + moisture + hair everywhere when you unwrap after trailer is always a joy, but at least their legs weren't hot anymore, which is I guess the point...?


----------



## JayKay PE

ALSO.  Did kickboxing again yesterday.  I die at the end of class, when the coach is suddenly like "push-ups and half plank, but I think it'll get better if I stick with it.  Also, my legs are still sore, but not as bad as earlier this week.  When I threw some muscle rub on them last night, the rub didn't get crazy hot like it does when my muscles are actually dying so, yeah!


----------



## csb

Who did a banded pull-up at the gym this morning? This kid. I haven't tried one in a long time and I've been stuck with TRX rows/ring rows during quarantine, so today I decided to give it a go and I was able to do two. Then I put that ish away because the workout was a modified Fran that calls for 21-15-9 pull ups and thrusters and you know I did ring rows.


----------



## Road Guy

do you get to actually kick other people?  I think some days I could defin use a roundhouse kick to the face! &amp; Id like to give one as well, usually around every Wednesday afternoon..

Did all 5 days this week, actually feels pretty good - I was going to sleep in today but the wife and daughter got up early to go hiking, woke me up, saw an open spot on the 5 am class and signed in..

Although this marks the 2nd time that some extremely fit chics, from I think Boulder, have dropped in at our gym.  Its always a good feeling when there are 100 push ups at the end of the metcon and you get around 40 done before having to do them elevated and two women right next to you bang out all 100 strict.. defin :respect: and  :eyebrows:  but mostly... :hung-037:


----------



## csb

A hard woman is good to find.


----------



## Road Guy

csb said:


> Who did a banded pull-up at the gym this morning? This kid. I haven't tried one in a long time and I've been stuck with TRX rows/ring rows during quarantine, so today I decided to give it a go and I was able to do two. Then I put that ish away because the workout was a modified Fran that calls for 21-15-9 pull ups and thrusters and you know I did ring rows.


congrats!

I even put in a pull up bar at home and havent made much progress...I think the 10 lbs I gained drinking during the quarantine helped!

Also Supe's advice about doing forearm curls has also really helped my elbow &amp; I think it is a big pull up helper too - I can do 1-2 strict pull ups with no pain - the wife is also on a pull up quest and has been doing them - they are frustrating..


----------



## csb

That's one of those exercises that looks easy and then immediately burns.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> do you get to actually kick other people?  I think some days I could defin use a roundhouse kick to the face! &amp; Id like to give one as well, usually around every Wednesday afternoon..


Actually, yes.  We were working on sweep kicks, but then we transitioned to torso high kicks.  I was pulling my kicks, because I'm nice.  My partner, a much smaller woman who seemed ultra intense, was...not.  I have a fairly big bruise on my hip bone area.  She figured out after four or five kicks to start pulling them because a kick hurts, no matter how tiny you are.  If I keep doing this, I def need to grab a pair of shin guards that aren't pull on/are strap on.  I wear long leggings when working out and peeling off shin guards when I'm ultra sweaty takes forever.

@csb Pull ups terrify me and I am so excited for you!  Being ultra strong super woman!!!


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> we transitioned.  I was pulling because I'm nice.  My partner, a much smaller woman seemed ultra intense no matter how tiny you are.  If I keep doing this, I def need to grab a strap on.  when I'm ultra sweaty takes forever.


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


>


----------



## Ble_PE

Master slacker said:


>


----------



## Road Guy

via GIFER


----------



## JayKay PE

Thrusters sucks. 
 

Thank you for coming to my TED talk for the day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Shared with a few others on this board, wanted to share it here too.

I’m at the 6 month mark today, and I got this sweet before/after pic.

Top is 294 on 12/14/2019, bottom is 247 this morning.

Fair warning, shirtless pic incoming...



Spoiler


----------



## NikR_PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Shared with a few others on this board, wanted to share it here too.
> 
> I’m at the 6 month mark today, and I got this sweet before/after pic.
> 
> Top is 294 on 12/14/2019, bottom is 247 this morning.
> 
> Fair warning, shirtless pic incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17942


All this progress while mastering the sourdough. I am impressed.


----------



## Road Guy

thats awesome man congrats!


----------



## Supe

Nice job!  50 lbs takes a lot of work!


----------



## csb

Impressive!


----------



## Violator

Congratulations!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Shared with a few others on this board, wanted to share it here too.
> 
> I’m at the 6 month mark today, and I got this sweet before/after pic.
> 
> Top is 294 on 12/14/2019, bottom is 247 this morning.
> 
> Fair warning, shirtless pic incoming...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17942


Chebychev is about to be Scrawnychev.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Chebychev is about to be Scrawnychev.


I'm really hoping that with some muscle buildup I'll be able to change my name to "Megacheb."


----------



## Road Guy

whats your fitness program? (running, walking, eating right, biking, etc)??


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Road Guy said:


> whats your fitness program? (running, walking, eating right, biking, etc)??


Initially it was weight lifting and CICO (calories in/calories out). Nowadays it's CICO, Intermittent Fasting, and increased activity (mostly walking and yardwork). Kids keep me awake too late at night lately for me to have motivation to get up super early in the morning to lift; hoping that will change soon.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I'm really hoping that with some muscle buildup I'll be able to change my name to "Megacheb."


More like Chiseledcheb.


----------



## Master slacker

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’m at the 6 month mark today, and I got this sweet before/after pic.
> 
> Top is 294 on 12/14/2019, bottom is 247 this morning.


Dude, that's awesome!  It's one thing to start something and say "i'm going to lose some weight", but it's something else entirely to take the before pic, keep it up after six months, take an after pic for comparison, and then keep it going.  Time, patience, and determination.  Keep it up!  Remember, muscle burns fat.  Add some lifting (body weight, if nothing else) to your regimen to get a more efficient burn. :thumbs:

Not to take away from Cheb, but I continue my weight loss as well.  After starting to level out in the weekly weight loss (7, 5, 3.5, 1.5) and hearing enough of "you gotta do something about your keto breath" from the wife, I decided to up my carb intake.  So last week I added smoothies and some homemade cookies to the list.  There are other carbs added as well, but those two taste the best and are the most regular.  Not too surprisingly, I feel better and have more energy.  I even ran a 10K on Sunday.  At least as accurate a 10K as google maps measures.  That's the longest I have ever run... like EVER.  When I finished and even into Monday, my knees ached and throbbed.  Doesn't matter.  I am now 186.6 lbm which puts last week at a 3.4 lbm drop (i think?).  And keto breath appears to be gone.

Without a doubt, CICO helps.  Regular running / cardio helps.  Sunday fasting definitely helps.  My body reacts differently to lesser amounts of food than it did previously.  I'm full with less and am less prone to grazing.  My wife runs the menu and she is_ instrumental_ in our health.  Without support, this would be a much more difficult challenge.  YMMV.


----------



## JayKay PE

Did my first deadlift with the bar yesterday!  I feel like I could have put more weight on (I think I had a 10kg + 10lb + 5 lb + the bar), but I also want to have better form before I go higher.  I'm enjoying this strength training.  It's interesting to me because so much of my 'past' exercising has been super cardio, which I could never keep up with.

Tonight is kickboxing.  I'm not ultra sore from lifting (like last week), so that means I can maybe push more tonight and on Wednesday.


----------



## Supe

What kind of grip did they have you use?  Double overhand, or mixed grip (over-under)?


----------



## JayKay PE

Did double overhand.  Not sure what mixed grip is.  We did 5 reps/2 min for 5 rounds.  Felt like I could have put more on, but then was told to reduce weight since we were doing 'slow' 2-second lifts/drops.  But that's the normal way I deadlift, so yeah.


----------



## csb

Just remember that proper form is to slightly rest your PE-ness on the bar.


----------



## Master slacker

JayKay PE said:


> Tonight is kickboxing.  I'm not ultra sore from lifting (like last week), so that means I can maybe push more tonight and on Wednesday.


Did you ever get your strap-ons?


----------



## JayKay PE

Master slacker said:


> Did you ever get your strap-ons?


I'll never tell.  



csb said:


> Just remember that proper form is to slightly rest your PE-ness on the bar.


So...just asking for a friend.  My boobs keep getting in the way.  Do I rest my PE above or below that.  There are a lot of things getting rested on or being rested under this bar.


----------



## Master slacker

Since I'm guessing we comprehend issues better through visual means, it would probably help if you posted a picture.  You know... for science.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> I'll never tell.
> 
> So...just asking for a friend.  My boobs keep getting in the way.  Do I rest my PE above or below that.  There are a lot of things getting rested on or being rested under this bar.


If your boobs are hanging lower than your PE-ness, we need to talk about some necessary gym gear.


----------



## Road Guy

I know I have scraped my chest on Power Cleans  before so I can imagine it can be a struggle!

Also I know doing an overhead squat of 135 lbs (from the floor) doesn't sound like a lot of weight but that was my 1 rep max today, was pretty cool.


----------



## csb

I jammed the bar into my chin yesterday doing a push-press. I depend on my chest to keep my face safe.


----------



## Road Guy

sometimes I wonder if its in bad taste, if say you have a really bad workout at your gym one day, and say you go to the morning class and get it out of the way, is it like, in bad taste to show up for the evening classes with say a beach chair and an adult beverage to watch others do burpee sled pushes in the heat?


----------



## zoebray

Road Guy said:


> whats your fitness program? (running, walking, eating right, biking, etc)??


I have been hearing all this but anyone did try to have it to lose weight. I wonder the answer will be no. My weight loss  journey didn't last more as I tried different ways and had different diets to lose weight and not only diet but exercises including running, walking, eating right, biking, etc but couldn't lose weight. i found a hope in the glory of the Sled push to loss weight it not only makes body flexible but also make you lose weight. Having this program you can lose your weight within 12 weeks!!


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> If your boobs are hanging lower than your PE-ness, we need to talk about some necessary gym gear.


Not hanging lower, just...in the way.  I actually tend to wear two bras when I work out, a normal underwire + a sports bra.  Helps lift, prevent uni-boob, and keeps them down.  It's what I do when horseback riding, since bouncing = so much hurt when jumping and trotting, and I just transferred it over when I started working out on-foot.  Makes them secure and hasn't failed me yet (and it costs less than the $90+ sports bras made for larger chests).  Continuing that thread, barbell thrusters were ridiculous last night because the trainer was like "move your elbows in more" and my response was "I'm not not trying to do the exercise, but my boobs are in the way".  ...So now I get to raise and push in my elbows, which means I'm holding the weight even longer and I almost died since they were the last workout.

...I didn't drink a protein shake with my dinner last night because I was ultra weak (kickboxing wrecked my shoulders + RDL + puch press) and I woke up this morning ravenous.  I think I'm skipping kickboxing to go to Costco, they have microSD on sale and I need them for my camera, and I'm using this as my mini rest day.  Going to the gym a lot is hard.  Like.  My schedule feels so packed now with sleeping+work+working out that I feel a little rushed sometimes afterwards.

@Master slacker I don't post pics for I am a legendary creature in the folklore of parts of the Americas, and revealing my visage would cause the paranormal freaks to descend on my location like locusts.


----------



## csb

zoebray said:


> I have been hearing all this but anyone did try to have it to lose weight. I wonder the answer will be no. My weight loss  journey didn't last more as I tried different ways and had different diets to lose weight and not only diet but exercises including running, walking, eating right, biking, etc but couldn't lose weight. i found a hope in the Yoga Burn Reviews to loss weight it not only makes body flexible but also make you lose weight. Having this program you can lose your weight within 12 weeks!!


This seems SO legit.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE

csb said:


> This seems SO legit.


I wonder the answer will be no.


----------



## csb

I see what @Road Guy did there.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh. I have a conundrum. Weightlifting gym is $185/month for 3x per week. Works out to around $15/session with a max of 10 people per class (but I’ve never seen more than 3 other people with me). I’d like to keep going to this gym because it’s within walking distance of my apartment and there isn’t a ton of running (my feet/knees are shot, so a lot of cycling or rowing is used for cardio). 

I was going to do kickboxing 2x week for $100/month...which I like, but the classes I’ve gone to so far haven’t been ultra varied. More like warmups, then a couple combos/partner drills. I sweat like a pig and am def sore In my shoulders/back next day. This is within walking distance, but I have to take my car because it starts earlier after work (5:15pm versus the weight lifting at 5:30pm)  

But then I went horseback riding today...that’s $200/month for 4 lessons ($50/each), which is pretty reasonable. I forgot how much I genuinely like grooming/riding/attempting to jump. The trainer is also super legit and there is no barn drama. I could see myself learning a lot under this trainer, but it is 30-min drive away. 

I can afford doing all three, but I don’t think that’s be sustainable (or healthy) for me to juggle them all. So I figure it’s going to be the weightlifting + one other. Lower-middle class JK is still baffled by the cost and worrying about paying a car payment per month towards “gym memberships”, but I do want to try and get healthier. This is all in my quest to get terrifying thighs  

Thoughts? Kickboxing or horseback riding?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Well, sounds like you might get more enjoyment out of horseback riding. Could you do horseback spring summer fall and kickboxing winter? Or is winter horseback riding a thing?


----------



## JayKay PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, sounds like you might get more enjoyment out of horseback riding. Could you do horseback spring summer fall and kickboxing winter? Or is winter horseback riding a thing?


Winter horseback riding is a thing. This facility has a pretty big indoor arena, which is why I started lessons in March right before covid shut down everything.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh. I have a conundrum. Weightlifting gym is $185/month for 3x per week. Works out to around $15/session with a max of 10 people per class (but I’ve never seen more than 3 other people with me). I’d like to keep going to this gym because it’s within walking distance of my apartment and there isn’t a ton of running (my feet/knees are shot, so a lot of cycling or rowing is used for cardio).
> 
> I was going to do kickboxing 2x week for $100/month...which I like, but the classes I’ve gone to so far haven’t been ultra varied. More like warmups, then a couple combos/partner drills. I sweat like a pig and am def sore In my shoulders/back next day. This is within walking distance, but I have to take my car because it starts earlier after work (5:15pm versus the weight lifting at 5:30pm)
> 
> But then I went horseback riding today...that’s $200/month for 4 lessons ($50/each), which is pretty reasonable. I forgot how much I genuinely like grooming/riding/attempting to jump. The trainer is also super legit and there is no barn drama. I could see myself learning a lot under this trainer, but it is 30-min drive away.
> 
> I can afford doing all three, but I don’t think that’s be sustainable (or healthy) for me to juggle them all. So I figure it’s going to be the weightlifting + one other. Lower-middle class JK is still baffled by the cost and worrying about paying a car payment per month towards “gym memberships”, but I do want to try and get healthier. This is all in my quest to get terrifying thighs
> 
> Thoughts? Kickboxing or horseback riding?


You should combine the two. Kickbox with the horse.

You can probably win if you stay in front. But if you end up behind the horse, WATCH OUT!


----------



## Supe

I vote horses.  Cardio is free.  Weights and horses cost money.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I vote horses.  Cardio is free.  Weights and horses cost money.


...did you change your icon, because I love it.

And I def think I'm doing horses + weight lifting.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> ...did you change your icon, because I love it.


Yes, I retired Tiger King of the Hill for Bobby in his natural habitat.


----------



## csb

I vote horses as well. A friend gave up running for increased horse time and has lost 30 lbs (she also modified her diet).


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I vote horses as well. A friend gave up running for increased horse time and has lost 30 lbs (she also modified her diet).


I found out that I’m in the “good/advanced trainer” class. I didn’t know there was lower level trainers at the facility. Very weird to think I might be okay at horseback riding? I never had the “rider” body/was always surrounded by super competitive people, so it’s nice to know I’m okay with riding. 
 

plus I think horses are just neat!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I found out that I’m in the “good/advanced trainer” class. I didn’t know there was lower level trainers at the facility. Very weird to think I might be okay at horseback riding? I never had the “rider” body/was always surrounded by super competitive people, so it’s nice to know I’m okay with riding.
> 
> 
> plus I think horses are just neat!


I'm ignorant on the topic...

Is riding horses physically demanding?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm ignorant on the topic...
> 
> Is riding horses physically demanding?


Pretend you're sitting on one of those office ball chairs that were all the rage a while ago.  You know, the bouncy ones that make your abs ache a little after a while due to all the little shifting and clenching of your body trying to naturally balance itself.  Only make it a little more difficult and don't let your feet touch the ground for balance, the 'ball' has an attitude , and you have to tell it what to do silently using a combination of your heels, ass, and soft, gentle, hands.  It has to look like you're doing nothing and the 'ball' sometimes decides it wants to kill you today, because that plastic bag is scary or because it needs to fart, so you'll be dealing with a 'ball' that is bouncing around while you're trying to stick to it like glue.

Tbh, I know a ton of people who don't think it's hard when they first get on/are only walking, and then the next day their legs are total crap.  It's pretty much a half-squat position, dropping all your weight in your heels and gripping with your thigh, while sitting on a live animal that has a brain and may, just may, decide to not listen to you.


----------



## Ble_PE

JayKay PE said:


> you have to tell it what to do silently using a combination of your heels, ass, and soft, gentle, hands.


Go on...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Pretend you're sitting on one of those office ball chairs that were all the rage a while ago.  You know, the bouncy ones that make your abs ache a little after a while due to all the little shifting and clenching of your body trying to naturally balance itself.  Only make it a little more difficult and don't let your feet touch the ground for balance, the 'ball' has an attitude , and you have to tell it what to do silently using a combination of your heels, ass, and soft, gentle, hands.  It has to look like you're doing nothing and the 'ball' sometimes decides it wants to kill you today, because that plastic bag is scary or because it needs to fart, so you'll be dealing with a 'ball' that is bouncing around while you're trying to stick to it like glue.
> 
> Tbh, I know a ton of people who don't think it's hard when they first get on/are only walking, and then the next day their legs are total crap.  It's pretty much a half-squat position, dropping all your weight in your heels and gripping with your thigh, while sitting on a live animal that has a brain and may, just may, decide to not listen to you.


That sounds equal parts difficult, terrifying, and sexy.

LOL


----------



## snickerd3

riding...I was going to say major core, back and knee work out.  After the trail ride I did last month with minisnick the knee was twinging a little bit right after for an hour or so.  The only other thing that hurt was the area where the butt and legs join together.  Too much weight sitting on the saddle instead of using the heels to take some of the weight.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ble_PE said:


> JayKay PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have to tell it what to do silently using a combination of your heels, ass, and soft, gentle, hands.
> 
> 
> 
> Go on...
Click to expand...

It's a skill that surprisingly translates very well in other aspects of my life.  

@jean15paul_PE, when you first start it's a little scary because you don't realize how tall it is on the back of a horse until you get up there.  Then you have to tell the horse what to do, which they may or may not listen to depending on if they're hungry or don't like the other horse.  It def it crazy when you get to upper level stuff and you've got like 15-things going on at once (guiding rein + sit deep + inside to outside +flex + collect before a jump).

@snickerd3 Yeah, the knee thing happens when you use the stirrups as more of a foot rest than actually dropping all your weight into your heels for balance.  As for the hurting between the butt/leg joint...might have been a crappy saddle/undersized saddle, tbh.


----------



## Supe

Ble_PE said:


> Go on...


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  GUYS.  I might be starting to get a bicep!

Also, did pull ups and chinups yesterday, as well as a bunch of other 'arm' exercises...I feel they'd be much easier if I had less weight to hold up.


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> Guys.  GUYS.  I might be starting to get a bicep!
> 
> Also, did pull ups and chinups yesterday, as well as a bunch of other 'arm' exercises...I feel they'd be much easier if I had less weight to hold up.


congrats!!! super jealous.   I want some of those too, but my ulna nerve in both arms has been acting up big time so my general arm strength has gone to shit.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Also, did pull ups and chinups yesterday, as well as a bunch of other 'arm' exercises...I feel they'd be much easier if I had less weight to hold up.


Please note, I did do these with a ton of support/a bench to get a higher starting point, and tension bands, but still!!!!  I DID THEM.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Please note, I did do these with a ton of support/a bench to get a higher starting point, and tension bands, but still!!!!  I DID THEM.


A banded pull-up is still a pull-up.


----------



## Road Guy

Our gym owner is out of town this week, i think he goofed on the programming, Monday was 95 wall balls and around 50 burpees, tuesday was all upper body strength day, so figured today would be something aerobic.. nope another 120 wall balls, 80 burpees over rower    ,some rowing...

I think tomorrow is going to be a cherry pick day...

also since the gym opened up a little more fully, lots of the normal 5 am crowd haven't shown back up yet - takes some of the fun out of it as they were more fit than me and it helped push me, but now that I am driving back to the office very day that is my only time slot I can make. Its usually me and a couple of new ladies... defin not the same.

Also (no 2) I think being back at the office this past month or so has helped me shed a few lbs, not being close to the kitchen, and we are not allowed any food in the building- which seems weird, we can bring coffee / water / etc , but no food?


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh.  Got my blood work back...I was doing better in November, but things have gone up again (specifically my triglycerides).  I have a doctor appointment next week back in NY.  I'm going to seriously discuss the keto diet with him , exercise is good but I know I need to start focusing again on portions and limiting carbs.  Depending on what he says, when I get back from vacation I might offload all my 'carb' groceries off on my co-worker who has two kids.  Get rid of the milk + snacks + rice + whatever I have in the apartment.  Also going to start trying to keep a food journal again w/ calories.  Have to rework my whole lifestyle and be serious about this.

I'll bank some extra money this paycheck so I can buy everything when I return and start fresh.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh.  Got my blood work back...I was doing better in November, but things have gone up again (specifically my triglycerides).  I have a doctor appointment next week back in NY.  I'm going to seriously discuss the keto diet with him , exercise is good but I know I need to start focusing again on portions and limiting carbs.  Depending on what he says, when I get back from vacation I might offload all my 'carb' groceries off on my co-worker who has two kids.  Get rid of the milk + snacks + rice + whatever I have in the apartment.  Also going to start trying to keep a food journal again w/ calories.  Have to rework my whole lifestyle and be serious about this.
> 
> I'll bank some extra money this paycheck so I can buy everything when I return and start fresh.


Any particular reason you think offloading carbs will be helpful? I ask because carbs fuel our bodies in a different way than protein and fats and are needed. 

I'm a big fan of RP. Here's an article from them I like. https://renaissanceperiodization.com/expert-advice/bridging-the-gap-part-2-dangers-of-and-fixes-for-dietary-restraint

FWIW, I use the app from them.


----------



## Road Guy

Mine went down pretty significantly when I got rid of most sugar, which also included (sadly) reducing the booze.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Any particular reason you think offloading carbs will be helpful? I ask because carbs fuel our bodies in a different way than protein and fats and are needed.
> 
> I'm a big fan of RP. Here's an article from them I like. https://renaissanceperiodization.com/expert-advice/bridging-the-gap-part-2-dangers-of-and-fixes-for-dietary-restraint
> 
> FWIW, I use the app from them.


Honest reason?  Both my parents are Type 2 diabetics and my super high triglycerides are caused by sugar + carbohydrates (I actually don't drink that much now that I'm older due to some alcohol co-dependency on both sides of the family).  I lost the most weight/actually had my numbers decrease the most when I had a strict low-carb diet combined with portion control and upping my protein.   I agree that keto might not be the answer, but my body is wired for carbs and I feel like I really need to start limiting them if possible.  I'll still try to keep 'good carbs' in my diet, like beans, but limit them maybe to a cup a day instead of the serving I really want.

Actually, I might just go back to the diet I had when I was kickboxing.  It allowed carbs, but it had protein shakes during the day and required me to be more concerned about the portion of what I was eating, as well as having simple meals, than limiting.  Like, 5 meals a day, but protein shakes for 2 of them, and it made sure I was eating all three meals.  Idk.  I just know, in general, I have to be more aware of my portions, but it's really tough since I'm shopping for myself...and having that much food in the house makes me get lazy and ignore the healthy stuff I buy.


----------



## JayKay PE

And I know keto might not be right diet for lower triglycerides, since it's a fat-based diet, but I want to look into making better decisions with what I'm eating.


----------



## JayKay PE

trrrrrrrriple post so I don't get banned


----------



## JayKay PE

I just looked up something called the 'ketogenic Mediterranean' diet, which might actually be something I could do that would help get the tri down.  Kinda like a keto diet, but more based on fish + poultry vs. red meat as the protein source.  Going to research this a bit more.  It might help push me on the right track.


----------



## Road Guy

I think in general it doesn't really matter so much what the "diet" is - but the quantity of food / calorie intake is what really matters ( assuming the diet install chicken nuggies and fries).

We just try and focus on eating --------&gt;  Meats / Fruits &amp; vegetables  / Seeds and Nuts / Little Starch and No Sugar

When the wife was an active RD she told me she felt most everyone she worked with  that has type 2 diabetes got there by drinking excessive calories &amp; sugar.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

*For @JayKay PE specifically but also for anyone else curious about keto...*

Yeah. Me and my wife do keto and I can say it's not for everyone. (But I have personally found it easier than I expected.)

I don't think there are any "one-size fits all" programs when it comes to diet and exercise. You gotta figure out what works for you. Portion control, low fat, low carb, keto, vegetarian, whole30, etc can each be good or bad for different people.

Regarding carbs.
Yeah carbs are super calorie dense, especially highly processed carbs, so reducing carbs also has the effect of reducing calories. If you're eating prepared foods (packaged or restaurants) there are LOTS of carbs hiding in there that you may not be aware of. Just something to consider.

Keto takes it a step farther than just doing low carb. With keto you basically eat no carbs (not even "healthy" carbs). That actually forces your body chemistry to change. You go into ketosis (that's where the name comes from), where you body start producing ketones and burning fat as it's primary energy source. But that means you actually have to eat a lot of fat. Keto is basically high fat, moderate protein, and no carbs (technically less than 30g of carbs per day). Since keto puts your body in permanent fat-burning mode, it can make it much easier to lose weight.

Some things to consider:


Can you really give up all carbs? This has actually been easier than I expected. There are carb-free substitutions and recipes for almost anything. Yeah it's not the same, but it's passable.

Are you willing to cook for yourself all the time? Keto options when eating out are few and far between. It's actually VERY inconvenient if you rely on eating out for convenience, lack of time, or lack of cooking ability. I could give a list of suggestions if anyone is interested, but believe me when I say it's not a long list.

The first couple of month of keto can suck. It takes between 2 weeks and 2 months for your body to go through that chemical change to get into ketosis. That can result in what people refer to as the "keto flu". Basically you feel like shit for a while until your body gets used to it. It hits everyone differently, but there are things you can do to help the process along including exercise, intermittent fasting, and consuming a lot of electrolytes. Again just something to be aware of. Also that means you can't quickly jump into and out of a keto diet like some people do with other diets. 

I don't say all this to be discouraging. On the contrary. I want you to be informed and realistic because that's what sets you of for success. Feel free to ask me if you want any more info.


----------



## Road Guy

So what does an average Keto breakfast look like?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> So what does an average Keto breakfast look like?


Generally speaking eating any meat (beef, pork, chicken, seafood, etc) and most vegetables (pretty much any green vegetables) is the simplest way to eat a keto diet

I think breakfast is probably the easiest meal to do keto. Eggs and breakfast meat (bacon, sausage, ham, etc) are great on keto. Cheese is cool so you can do omelets (my wife doesn't really like omelets). If you want to get a little more complex, there are a number of recipes for keto breads that usually use almond flour or coconut flour, so I'll sometimes make pancakes, waffles, or bread for breakfast sandwiches from almond flour.

I know you didn't ask, but expanding beyond breakfast...

For other meals, like I said, meats and green veggies are the most straight forward meals. We usual try to cook stuff with a little oil to make sure we're getting enough fat. Full fat dairy is good so we cook with cream and cheese often. From there is just up to your imagination or your research (keto is super popular, so there are lots of recipes online).

Some of the tougher substitutions. Rutabaga is the best replacement that I've found for potatoes, but it's not quite the same. Radishes and turnips are also ok. For mashed potatoes, we'll often do cauliflower.

Cauliflower rice is an ok sub for rice depending on the recipe. There are companies that sell plant-based "rice" and "pasta" that are pretty good. Miracle Rice, Better Than Rice, PastaZero are a few brands that come to mind. But again, not the same. (Yes I know normal rice and pasta are already plant based, but that's often how they refer to their products) We experimented with making out own pasta from flour alternatives (almond, coconut, lupin, etc) but we haven't found a recipe that we liked.

When it comes to eating out, like I said, when in doubt, meat and green veg. Steak restaurants are pretty easy. Almost anywhere that sells a sandwich will sell it to you without the bread, and many will wrap it in lettuce instead. Sushi without the rice is one of our go-to takeout meals. Wings are good if you can find somewhere that doesn't put a breading on the wings. In general deep fried foods are good but no breading. BBQ can be ok if it's a dry rub and not cooked with the sauce already on it. (They do sell sugar free BBQ sauces.) But most BBQ places don't have compliant sides.

Salad can be great, but you have to be careful. A lot of fancier salads incorporate stuff that isn't compliant (e.g. beans, grains, fruit, carrots, croutons, tortillas strips, etc). For salad dressing you want either plain oil and vinegar or a cream based dressing (ranch, blue cheese, Caesar) but those can sometimes have some sugar in them. Lower fat dressings (Italian, Catalina, 1000 island, etc) usually have a lot of sugar.

Not many fruits that you can eat, but in small quantites, berries are ok. They have less sugar than other fruits and are lower on the glycemic index.

There are lots of sugar free sweeteners and desserts that you can buy. It's been surprisingly east to satisfy my sweet tooth.

I REALLY miss Tex-Mex / Mexican food. Like so much. 

Ok, this had made me hungry,


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

In my experience with keto, a couple tips.

1) lots of cheese.

2) when at restaurants, always ask for dressing on the side, and make sure to ask for no sauce, especially at Asian restaurants (lots of sugar and msg)

3) keto flu really sucks, but once it’s over, you will have a clarity of mind you’ve never felt before. That, to me, was worth it.


----------



## Road Guy

So we have been buying those carb free shells for fajitas?


----------



## Road Guy

you know I realized this morning, at approximately 5:20 AM, that doing around a 12 mile hike on Sunday and then trying to workout Monday was not something I need to be doing at 46!

I always feel like you HAVE to workout on Mondays, but damn now I think I am gong to need 2-3 rest days instead of just taking today off.

#suckstogetold


----------



## Supe

All the lumber for our deck rebuild just showed up.  Junior and I have to make about 60 trips from the curb to the backyard.  I'm regretting last night's late log and devil press session.


----------



## Road Guy

sounds like making use of "nextdoor" to find some bored middle school kids who want to make $20 bucks!


----------



## Supe

If it wasn't for the 'rona, I would have!  We've got 6 trips left, and have been at it since 10:30 with a couple five minute breaks.  We're dying.


----------



## Road Guy

How many t shirt changes?


----------



## Supe

0.  I purposely put on an already-dirty gym shirt for that purpose.  It will probably need a "wringing out" before I even put it in the laundry...


----------



## csb

This morning's workout:

800m run with sandbag

21 squats with sandbag

400m sled drag

200m farmer's carry

15 dball over the shoulder

9 double kb clean and jerk

800m run

I was reminded about halfway into the first run that I failed to hydrate properly this weekend.


----------



## Road Guy

but always better to drag the sled than push the sled!


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> but always better to drag the sled than push the sled!


Truth. I did my first heavy sled push two weeks ago and I was like, "But we're friends! Why are you so awful right now?"


----------



## Road Guy

We havent done it in a while but we did a 2 mile partner sled pull once - it was pretty grueling, except my partner was a female - my weight to pull was 90 lbs, hers was 45, so when it wasnt my time to pull i had to carry the 45 lb plate    (But I stuck her with the uphill part of the course).

So is it wrong for me (since i go to the 5 am class) and the wife and daughter are going at 9 AM if the workout really sucks I tell them its "not bad' when I get back and they ask how it is? = "Ugh yeah go heavy on the devil press"..  ?


----------



## csb

No, you're building character.


----------



## Supe

What do the XF people consider "heavy" for devil presses?


----------



## Road Guy

For me It depends on the rep scheme and what else you are doing before or after them.

A few weeks ago I did 45 LB DB but I only had to do 2 reps ( 10 total sets, cant remember the other BS, I think there was some rowing and weighted lunges right after) &amp; it was killing me..

Today's was 20-15-10-5 (With a bunch of BS before and after) so I did 35's and that was way way too much weight (sort of like a burpee and then a 70 lb kettlebell movement)

Not a Fan to be honest, I am assuming that means they are effective


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> What do the XF people consider "heavy" for devil presses?


I don't think there's a good answer for this. Everyone is different. I like to use 40s and I consider myself average upper body strength for a guy who casually works out (maybe slightly above average lower body strength).

The really strong guy that I work out with uses 50s.

When devil presses were part of the CrossFit Open in 2019 (19.4) the prescribed weight was 50 for guys and 35 for ladies. The scaled weight was 35 for guys and 20 for ladies.


----------



## Supe

I was about to say, 35's about killed me doing 6-8 reps after supersetting log lifts.


----------



## Supe

I guess if you've got downtime between sets that makes sense, JP.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> I was about to say, 35's about killed me doing 6-8 reps after supersetting log lifts.


Yeah, those CrossFit Open weight are for people at the level of participating in competition. I'm definitely not there; I don't think most people are.


----------



## Road Guy

That seems right because I am usually a Ladies RX Cross fitter! 

&amp; ladies if you are worried about looking bulky by doing XF, dont worry because I have been doing ladies RX for a year and am still not bulky 

But there wasnt any down time today..

This took me 20 minutes, Actually the PU was the hardest point to be honest..

Metcon (Time)
20-15-10-5
Devils Press
40-30-20-10
Hand Release Push-ups
80-60-40-20
Double Unders


----------



## Road Guy

young dude that I seem to have a friendly competition with got called out today for Rep Shaving - made me feel good (as an old dude) - I had sworn that there were several times we started something and were on the same pace and he would always finish 4-5 reps ahead of me..

Also has to be a tough spot to be in as a gym owner to call out your customers?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> young dude that I seem to have a friendly competition with got called out today for Rep Shaving - made me feel good (as an old dude) - I had sworn that there were several times we started something and were on the same pace and he would always finish 4-5 reps ahead of me..
> 
> Also has to be a tough spot to be in as a gym owner to call out your customers?


If it's a competition then it is what it is. You need to get called out for cheating.

If you're just working out for yourself, then why would you shave reps. You're only cheating yourself. Who you trying to impress?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I had a dream about doing Turkish GetUps last night.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I dont really get it, the 5 am group is pretty friendly, I am the old guy there so I am used to being last, we all rib each other but I dont think anyone takes it too seriously..well apparently one of did 

I always mis count box jumps for some reason and end up having to do an extra one or two at the end for some reason, but its not really on purpose , for some reason when its rep 29 my brain says 30 and I move on to the next thing..

Turkish get ups? no thanks! nothing like a movement that seems simple but gets really hard with "lightweight"


----------



## csb

I feel like a breakdancer when I swing my leg back through.


----------



## Supe

Turkish getups are super fun with a *barbell!*


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> Turkish getups are super fun with a *barbell!*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> Turkish getups are super fun with a *barbell!*


I've seen it on the youtubes. I can barely do them with a 12 lb kettlebell


----------



## Supe

csb said:


>


Now I've got to try it this weekend.


----------



## akwooly

TGU with a barbell with 45s (135) was the most I could ever do. No way I can do that now!  These days I do them with a 25# bag of shot.


----------



## csb

My max on TGU is 20-lbs. Over that and my arm starts to wobble because I'm not paying attention it and instead remain focused on how to get off the fricking ground.


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> because I'm not paying attention it and instead remain focused on how to get off the fricking ground.


That's what mine look like regardless of what weight is in my hand.  Me getting up even without any weight is the hard part


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys.  I hate doing bench press.  It didn't help that the remainder of the class was all guys who have been doing this for a while (so they all put on weight and I'm like 15-20lbs on each end, needing the trainer to spot/help me rack at the end).

And I still super super suck at pull ups.


----------



## Supe

Don't worry about bench press.  It's a bullshit movement anyways.


----------



## JayKay PE

But but.  @Supe.  I want super toned pectorals!


----------



## leggo PE

Pullups are hard!! Especially for us women, simply because of how we don't have the same shape of bodies as those dude folks.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> But but.  @Supe.  I want super toned pectorals!


Incline DB press and cable flyes FTW!


----------



## Road Guy

Agree I dont think I have done a bench press in nearly 2 years - I know its hard not to but you just have to worry about you and not the others -  Many times lately I am toward the end of the "whiteboard" in class but I just tell myself lots of other folks are sitting at home and eating french onion dip and chips!

Supe gave me some advice (Mainly to help my strained elbow) to do some forearm curls - which I think really helped with my pull ups.. I try and do them 2 X a week and I really think its helped strengthen the muscles around the elbow and helps with the pull ups

But in all honesty and I have been doing _constantly varied functional movements at high intensity_ for 18 months and I can bang out maybe 4-5 pull ups in a row (strict) and that has taken some serious accessory work. 

Before Covid happened and plunged the home life sideways, my wife was working on her pull ups with a goal to get some by the end of the year.  She was mainly focusing on dead hangs and negative pull ups ( hold yourself up and release yourself slowly) we put a pull up bar in the garage, but Covid sort of nuked our home extra workout regime but she was about 2/3 of the way there on a pull up - I am trying to encourage her to get back on it but I think just going to the gym itself has been more stress than it used to be and doing much "extra' just isnt happening..


----------



## chart94 PE

Supe said:


> Don't worry about bench press.  It's a bullshit movement anyways.


THIS^ bench press is probably one of the most overrated of the big 3. Totally unfair advantage for people with shorter arms, also not a good indiactor of chest strength. Idk im biased, never liked flat bench. Always thought in terms of building the muscle incline/decline much more useful along with flys.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Bench press is cool. IMO, it should be mixed in with all the other movements. But definitely over-rated in terms of functional strength. (People rarely push things with their arms in real life.)

But it's important to build your muscles so you stay balanced. You want your chest and back to get stronger together, just like bis and tris, hamstring and quad, etc.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Incline DB press and cable flyes FTW!


I have to do these in class as well.


----------



## csb

I, too, have been doing the _constantly varied functional movements at high intensity _since February and I have had to do a bench press movement twice in that time. I can make my pecs dance without that movement. 

I am stuck in ring row hell and I managed to get near the bar with a giant band this morning, but not enough to just do assisted pull-ups. Back to the rings. What's more insulting is the actual movement was a rope climb. That involves me making the magic feet, standing on the rope, then jumping down. Rope climb? No. Pull-up? No. Back to the rings with you!


----------



## Road Guy

Speaking of useful movements, I see rope climbs are on the schedule for today.. I mean I dont know the last time I needed to be able to do that..

I havent practiced them in a while, I did get my own rope to practice the feet work (which is most of it) - last time we did the rope climbs I slid down the rope too fast and burned some skin off the leg, but this time I will bring the calf sleeves! That was before corona and the girl who had to use the rope after me took a pass...


----------



## leggo PE

I remember in the first Spartan Race I ever did, I was able to the rope climb. Then, in the next four, I couldn't at all. I don't know why I got it the first time and not the others... I was in about the same physical shape. My only guess is that both it and I weren't super wet and muddy when I was attempting to climb it. I don't think I could manage it today though... That was six years ago!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Rope climb is more about technique than strength. If you learn to wrap your the rope around your feet than you're using your legs more than anything else. (Lift your feet, wrap rope around it, stand up, repeat until your reach the top.) It definitely takes some strength but less than most people assume.

Now there are people who rope climb only using their arms. That is hardcore.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> constantly varied functional movements at high intensity






csb said:


> constantly varied functional movements at high intensity


I know what you guys are saying here, and I think it's hilarious that you're not saying it.  I've only done weightlifting for around a solid month even though I started in June (July I was out a lot traveling to see family/being social distanced in another state).  I did '_constantly varied functional movements at high intensity_' for around a month a few years ago, but then my work schedule changed/I had to move, so I couldn't do more.  I was doing a ton of cardio when I had kickboxing, but never felt any stronger?  I started doing a HIIT workout in around November/December of last year and I started to like it but I really suck at running due to bad form.

I'm going to stick with weightlifting right now, they mix a little cardio into it and I think it's the best path towards my end goal of terrifying thighs/upping my metabolism in the long run, but I might be open to "_constantly varied functional movements at high intensity_" once I become a bit more fit in general (aka: not dying after my deadlifts/row sets).


----------



## csb

I'm totally not trying to get you to join our cult. I lose my gains if I don't talk about it once a day. 

Really, if you want giant muscles, you kinda need to focus only on the weightlifting and kill the cardio. You also need to eat for those muscles- like we're talking massing and then a cut. I bet @akwooly or @Supe might have more info on big muscles. 

Speaking of which, at my _wooden cube _this morning, we did 30 thrusters and I'd like to report I have neither ankle mobility nor overhead strength.


----------



## Road Guy

kind of bummed, I have been trying to adjust my schedule and make classes so the wife and I can go _together_ some - I guess if you are not going to work that day its sort of pointless to get up for the 5 am class (her mentality, which I get), so ive been going into work early to hit the 5 PM class again - which really sucks IMO, but lets just say in the 5 AM class everyone is going to do the rope climb, and the 5 PM class everyone is going to do anything they can to not have to attempt the rope climb, or rope pulls, so instead of having the coach change everyone in the class around for me I just got suckered into just doing pull ups instead of rope climbs   - the way the gym is spaced out due to the Wuhan flu requirements it makes it kind of hard to use the ropes if most everyone in the class isnt doing them - anyways, just sort of pissed at myself for not just doing them since I really wanted to..

So I did bang some out in the garage when I got home - just not as fun...

&amp; I am not trying to push the cult either, i think people should just do something in terms of exercise, and anything that works works you know...,  I think if and when I get sick of XF I may just do some sort of straight lifting, with XF (other than burpess and T2B- you dont do much the same so it takes a while to get better at the lifting movements) i.e I think I have been stuck at 205 on my power clean for like a year because although we do a shit ton of them at lighter weight we dont seem to throw heavier weight around that much with that movement for example..

But I think the part of the cult I enjoy the most is the people, but a lot of the normal guys I used to shoot the shit with and talk smack to at the gym haven't come back to the gym yet, likely wont be coming back so its defin changed that dynamic - we actually have way more women than guys now, which is totally cool with me, but most women dont enjoy the normal (friendly) banter of "Hey are you really going to live with yourself for the rest of the day knowing I did the workout with 10 more lbs than you"?  - But I saw another old dude taking the on ramp class so maybe there will be another.......


----------



## Supe

Are you still losing weight, RG?  While it's true that you will stagnate without going to heavier weights, if you're in a caloric deficit and are not grossly overweight, you're not going to see any muscle growth now that you've surpassed the "newbie gains" stage.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> _constantly varied functional movements at high intensity_






JayKay PE said:


> I know what you guys are saying here, and I think it's hilarious that you're not saying it.


LOL, my work gym offers classes but never licensed the name, so they call it "_Cross Functional Training_" or "_CFT_" for short


----------



## Road Guy

I am sort of flat lining  I have lost the weight I gained due to the NYC Flu Government Shutdown - I have been bad with tracking my foods and getting back on the protein shakes and such - just started back with that this week. &amp; Fucking Garmin is down?  

Saw some big PRs in Front Squats and deadlifts this past month - which was cool to see those muscles come back - but I think some things its hard to get better if you dont do them at a heavier weight.

Ive been making myself do a little heavier weight in the metcons, even if that means I really struggle towards the end. Our owner is more of a go light and fast over heavy and slower -


----------



## Road Guy

jean15paul_PE said:


> LOL, my work just offers classes but never licensed the name, so they call it "_Cross Functional Training_" or "_CFT_" for short


Glassman was really into going after people like that (who were using the linensss of the name)  I wonder if the new owner will be similar?

Because there are a lot of people who dropped the name and just became '" Toronto Fitness Center" who are still programming XF


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I must admit @Road Guy, I don't really like you calling it the "Wuhan Flu." Asian people have been experiencing significantly increased racism and violent attacks all over the world because people blame them for COVID-19. That kind of language reinforces that prejudice. 

Sometimes your words can directly lead to people being hurt in real life. Just my two cents...

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/23/opinion/china-coronavirus-racism.html

Quote from the article.



> As The Times reported on Monday, Chinese-Americans and other Asians lumped together with them by racists are being beaten, spat on, yelled at and insulted from coast to coast, driving some members of the maligned minority to purchase firearms in the fear of worse to come as the pandemic deepens.
> 
> The United States is not alone in this blight of xenophobia. Japan’s Kyodo News agency described similar incidents of anti-Asian bigotry wherever the coronavirus has struck: Asian students pelted with eggs in Leicestershire, England, or people in Egypt yelling out “corona” when passing Asians in the street. Vile posts on social media have made graphic threats in rants against Asians over the coronavirus.


----------



## Road Guy

Its possible to love Asians but hate China, I see them as two separate beings.

But my dry sense of humor doesn't always come across as online so I will go back to calling it the NYC  FLU (Since thats where most people brought it into the US from)


----------



## csb

Does your gym not have heavy days? Our thrusters today were supposed to be on the heavier side. There are some days where we do one rep sets, so we go heavy, and more than once I've seen 90% of max on the board. 

We do plenty of lighter weight, but I think our programming focuses on getting into heavy lifting. 

(csb wonders when she became a Chris Spealler fangirl...)


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> Our owner is more of a go light and fast over heavy and slower -


This is the one thing that still blows my mind.  We'll have something like 5 sets of 3, but 2 minutes per set.  So if you're able to do your full 3 in less than 30-seconds the trainer is like..."mmmm, put on another 5lbs and see if that works."  I actually think it's super interesting and I've only been doing it a bit, but I think my body does much better with the 'go all out then rest' versus. 'sustained dying'.


----------



## Road Guy

We do have heavy days, but they seem to be more for front squats, box squats,  or dead lifts. and for some reason my boy loves the sumo dead lift! I am not a fan..

But I dont think we do enough heavier weight for other movements, for example, instead of 30 thrusters at a light weight, 5 thrusters at a much heavier weight every know and then would be helpful?

IDK, I just have this hangup because I put 225 as a goal for Power Clean and cant seem to get there.  I thought about dropping in at the old school gym I went to for a bit just to occasionally do some free weight work,  And you still cant really find a 45 lb bar and weight anywhere it seems - tempted to get on the waiting list at Rep Fitness.

But now I see tomorrow we are doing Open Workout 13.4 (which has a lot of power cleans so maybe I should just stop bitching_?


----------



## Road Guy

JayKay PE said:


> This is the one thing that still blows my mind.  We'll have something like 5 sets of 3, but 2 minutes per set.  So if you're able to do your full 3 in less than 30-seconds the trainer is like..."mmmm, put on another 5lbs and see if that works."  I actually think it's super interesting and I've only been doing it a bit, but I think my body does much better with the 'go all out then rest' versus. 'sustained dying'.


I guess there is a method to their madness!  Because I also appreciate a certain number of reps versus - just go until you die!

We often  have this as part of a workout where its  50 Hanging Power Cleans, but you have to do a 10 burpee penalty for dropping the bar, and then they bitch if you can make all 50 that you didn't to heavy enough weight.

Id be more inclined to do heavier weight if at the same time I wasn't penalized for it


----------



## Road Guy

also we made this last night







(lowers head) and yes we made it with cauliflower rice -   

But it was really good, We diced up some jalapeno peppers to offset the cauliflower rice taste, but these people have some great menu ideas!

https://therealfoodrds.com/one-pan-shrimp-fajita-bowls/


----------



## csb

We also don't do everything from the floor. Two weeks ago we did push presses from the rig. It's amazing what I can lift when I don't have to clean it first.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> And you still cant really find a 45 lb bar and weight anywhere it seems


I have no idea what bar I'm using.  I think I'm using the women's one, since it's slightly shorter.  So around 33lbs with no weight?  I LOOOOOVE doing sumo squats.  I think I did 25kg+10lbs on each end last time, and I def feel like I could have done more.  Of course we followed it with RDL rows, so my hamstrings felt great.  I never know if the weight people list is just the weight added or everything all together.  AND THAT DINNER LOOKS AMAZING. I know I should start eating more cauliflower rice...but I love Jasmine rice.

@csb, I think the only time we do stuff from the rig is when we do overheads.  Everything else is from the floor.  Def means my back needs to be straight or else it doesn't work.


----------



## csb

We did front squats from the rig. I did those at 105 and I think I'd be gassed working those from the floor first.


----------



## Road Guy

hopefully they are not making you do squats from the ground, that would defin put a dent in my back squat for sure!

My kids are super pissed because our default mashed potatoes is now the cauliflower potatoes, and sadly, I have gotten where I really enjoy them and its nice to be able to eat a shit load of them at a fraction of the calories.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have no idea what bar I'm using.  I think I'm using the women's one, since it's slightly shorter.  So around 33lbs with no weight?  I LOOOOOVE doing sumo squats.  I think I did 25kg+10lbs on each end last time, and I def feel like I could have done more.  Of course we followed it with RDL rows, so my hamstrings felt great.  I never know if the weight people list is just the weight added or everything all together.  AND THAT DINNER LOOKS AMAZING. I know I should start eating more cauliflower rice...but I love Jasmine rice.
> 
> @csb, I think the only time we do stuff from the rig is when we do overheads.  Everything else is from the floor.  Def means my back needs to be straight or else it doesn't work.


I'm pretty sure the lady's bar is 35 lbs, at least that's what we have at my gym. The listed weight should be total weight (bar + plates). So 35lb bar with a 25lb plate on each side would be 85lbs. We don't have any kg equipment, everything is in lbs.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I LOOOOOVE doing sumo squats.


You can do Sumo squats with your knees? Lucky...

I can't do squats of any kind, things pop and creak and snap the whole way down and back up. And then I cry and no one needs to see that.

On topic: Day 4 of running! Feeling sore, but feeling energized! Half marathon got converted into a vIrTuAL race so gonna scope out a nice scenic route.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You can do Sumo squats with your knees? Lucky...
> 
> I can't do squats of any kind, things pop and creak and snap the whole way down and back up. And then I cry and no one needs to see that.
> 
> On topic: Day 4 of running! Feeling sore, but feeling energized! Half marathon got converted into a vIrTuAL race so gonna scope out a nice scenic route.


IT'S ALL TERRIFYING THIGHS.  Knees are just along for the ride!

And we did straight overhead presses last night.  It is so hard to lift something overhead when I can't do the little thrust/mini-push with my knees.  I did get told my elbows were good, I just need to focus on pushing the weight up and not out.

It is a little discouraging when I see others who are smaller than me lifting more, but it just means I need to get better!  My Turkish getups are easier and I'm now using a blue kettlebell vs. a 15lb dumbbell.  I WILL BE STRONGER.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> My Turkish getups are easier


You should rename this move to a Polish getup when you do it.

Day 5 of running! Everything hurts!


----------



## Road Guy

JK - are you doing like a group weight lifting type class or personal training? (I cant remember if you already said)

I think the small group style weight lifting class is a good idea - you dont see a lot of that offered.

So our gym is the typical "box" in a shopping center, behind the shopping center is a golf course ( I cant really stand golf, or golfers) but since were all having to wear masks indoors they have been trying to program stuff thats outside..  yesterday was a 2 mile sled drag (125 lbs) with a partner..  around the back of the building next to a very busy day on the golf course - Defin some funny looks from the golf crowd, I did manage to have one of the golfers toss me a coors light - &amp; it took us right at 40 min in the evening heat to get it done, not really a heavy heart rate type exercise but my booty and calves are tight as my FIL at dinner when the check comes around today!

Sucks but I am going to miss the power cleans today, just sore as shit..


----------



## Orchid PE

A few weeks ago I hit a big milestone for me. I easy did a set of 5 on deadlift with weight that was my 1RM one year ago. I guess working out really does make a difference. Deadlift and squats are coming along great, but bench is so sad.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You should rename this move to a Polish getup when you do it.
> 
> Day 5 of running! Everything hurts!


A Polish getup is laying on the ground with some type of alcohol in hand, making a futile gesture, but then staying down. 

@Road Guy It's supposed to be a general fitness class, I think, but because it is in a Olympic weightlifting gym it's super focused on weightlifting things.  So it's a lot of dumbell/deadlift/squats/etc. with lunges and rowing mixed in.  I am really enjoying it so far, but I'm always in awe of the actually people who are training in Oly adjacent to us.  They look super intense!

@Chattaneer PE, I feel like I need to start keeping track of my numbers in class...but I am usually so tired at the end that I can barely focus on getting my backpack and making my way up the stairs.


----------



## csb

Make a note in your phone! That way you can see where to start and where you've been and all that jazz.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ughhhh...going to do a mile test time after work today. Just need a baseline. Go tell my family I love them and I tried to live a good life. *dies*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> A Polish getup is laying on the ground with some type of alcohol in hand, making a futile gesture, but then staying down.
> 
> @Road Guy It's supposed to be a general fitness class, I think, but because it is in a Olympic weightlifting gym it's super focused on weightlifting things.  So it's a lot of dumbell/deadlift/squats/etc. with lunges and rowing mixed in.  I am really enjoying it so far, but I'm always in awe of the actually people who are training in Oly adjacent to us.  They look super intense!
> 
> @Chattaneer PE, I feel like I need to start keeping track of my numbers in class...but I am usually so tired at the end that I can barely focus on getting my backpack and making my way up the stairs.


I didn't track my number for the first year of doing XF. (1) I was just trying to survive, and (2) someone else was programming my workouts. I finally starting tracking when I became more focused on making progress, I became more knowledgeable about how to progress, and I started programming some of my own workouts.

I have a spreadsheet in Google drive where I track my individual workouts, my results (e.g. my time, or my sets for an AMRAP, etc), and my maxes.


----------



## Road Guy

I kind of did the same thing, we use wodify but I didnt really look at it much in the beginning, but as I got close to the end of the first year I dumped all the data from both weightlifting and the "Metcons" into a spreadhseet - I like to track how I am progressing or not progressing - and its handy to go back and look and see last time we had to do say 50 front squats, what weight I used.

Now all of the data from the last 6 months is sort of screwed up because of the virus / gym shutdown / home workouts / back to the gym / easing back into it / now wearing masks inside so everything's a little slower...

When I was working out at the globo gym I did the notepad thing in my phone, but working out solo it was hard to really advance too much because you never really had access to a spotter.


----------



## Road Guy

well so much for me bitching about not doing enough power cleans..

today we did grace - which for the non cult members is 30 Clean and Jerks for time, RX weight is 135 lbs for the guys / 95 lbs for the Women - last time I did this I did 95 lbs and finished in 5 min ( about a year ago - I was pretty green)

Was feeling rested, tried to RX it thinking 135 wasnt a lot, I figured even if It took me 10-12 minutes I could get it done with singles,  HFS got to 25 reps at 10 minutes and I have never been so happy to have the coach cut me off. I could still clean them but couldn't get it over head or off my shoulders to save my life..

Ego - its a terrible thing...


----------



## JayKay PE

I haven’t gone to the gym since last weekend. I started doing overnights and I didn’t realize I’d be so exhausted, even though I’m up for less hours (I wake up at 4pm and I’m literally yawning/dropping at 5am, which is only 13 hours of awake time). I’m going to try and go this Friday/Saturday and see how I feel next week, which is another overnight week. I was cocky and thought I could go to the gym after my shift for the morning classes but I’m dead.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I haven't worked out in over a month. On Monday I decided to get back into it (still at home). I did double unders and devil press. #WouldNotRecommend


----------



## Supe

Last night was my third MTB ride night in a row, the first two being solo.  Unfortunately I missed the dang trail exit, and ending up riding the trail twice (a little over 3 mile loop).  My quads and back are FRIED.  I really need to get back to weight lifting, but the weather is not cooperating at all lately.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Finally able to go back into the gym since overnights are done.

Except I did back squats for the first time and I have no idea where to put my hands, even after the trainers explained everything...Also, I get a little miffed at myself when I see everyone lifting way more than me.  I will get stronger!!


----------



## Orchid PE

Hands should grasp the bar.


----------



## Road Guy

I dont think there is a wrong way, wherever you comfortable - Ive seen some people go really wide but that doesn't work for me.

so everyone in the 5 am class bailed except for me this am. I normally check the app before I go but I woke up late and didnt have time.  It was really  weird, our gym owner is having a baby so there are lots of fill in coaches (I think he comes back this week i hope!) .. luckily I got one of the better ones but it was still a tad awkward, I like being able to sort of hide out in a group class...


----------



## JayKay PE

@Road Guy, I've had that happen to me at a couple Saturday classes, where a coach would be like "You coming tomorrow?" I'd agree and then-alack-I'm the only one who showed up and have to deal with full attention.  I like hiding my inadequacies with a group class, since there are always people better.


----------



## Orchid PE

One key to remember is that you want your arms to be pressing into the bar. You don't want to be lifting your elbows such that all the weight is on your shoulders. Some weight will be on your shoulders, and some will be going straight down into the palms of your hands then into your forearms. Grip width is all about how long your forearms are in comparison to your upper arm. If your forearms are long when compared to your upper arms (like me, and like most lanky people) you won't be able to get a close grip width. If your forearms are shorter in comparison to your upper arms (such is the case with stocky people) you could possibly get away with your grip width being shoulder-width apart. Also remember to keep your wrists in a neutral position.

Notice here you don't want elbows too low, or too high, but just enough to support the bar from underneath:




Here is an example of neutral wrists (usually accomplished with thumbs on top of the bar), thought his elbows are a little too high:




The picture on the right is a good setup, but notice his grip is closer than the guy above in the blue (the guy in the blue has long forearms and needs a wider grip):


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah I am not a fan of personal training.

The owner has texted me before and let me know that everyone else dropped the 5 am slot (he normally teaches) I think he just doesn't want to get up early either.. lol


----------



## Road Guy

My one glorious spring training that I played CFB the strength training coach had us put the bar very far back, defin like mid shoulder blade It seemed- almost too far. I never felt comfortable squatting that way, I think he thought it was more of a straight line - never hurt, just didnt feel right..


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> My one glorious spring training that I played CFB the strength training coach had us put the bar very far back, defin like mid shoulder blade It seemed- almost too far. I never felt comfortable squatting that way, I think he thought it was more of a straight line - never hurt, just didnt feel right..


Probably trying to get you into a low bar squat position.  You can usually move more weight with a low bar because your posterior chain has greater capacity for strength than your quads do.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Chattaneer PE, I think it's super difficult for me because my shoulders are super tight/always have been so the motion of trying to push my elbows back and up is super difficult.  I tend to round my shoulders a lot, try to keep them fairly neutral, since intense shoulders back is bad for horseback riding.  I want to practice this more, tbh, so I might bug one of the trainers after class on Wednesday to work on this.  I did have my hands shoulder-ish length apart and it was super hard.  I actually widened my arms and it was a lot easier.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> @Chattaneer PE, I think it's super difficult for me because my shoulders are super tight/always have been so the motion of trying to push my elbows back and up is super difficult.  I tend to round my shoulders a lot, try to keep them fairly neutral, since intense shoulders back is bad for horseback riding.  I want to practice this more, tbh, so I might bug one of the trainers after class on Wednesday to work on this.  I did have my hands shoulder-ish length apart and it was super hard.  I actually widened my arms and it was a lot easier.


A lot of shoulders back mobility limitation comes from the chest and not the shoulders themselves, so consider working on things like pec stretch exercises to help with that.


----------



## csb

Get yourself some PVC pipe,  maybe 1" in diameter, and work on elbow raises and some other mobility. Around the World is the one where I realize that my desk posture is holding me back.


----------



## Road Guy

also try this...


----------



## Orchid PE

Road Guy said:


> also try this...


Did your wife take this picture of you?


----------



## Orchid PE

My left shoulder used to give me issues while squatting. Then when I started doing pull-ups before squats, I didn't have any issues. So before squats I do at least 1 set of pull-ups to wake up my shoulder. You could also try doing some active/relaxed hangs to see if that helps your shoulder.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Get yourself some PVC pipe,  maybe 1" in diameter, and work on elbow raises and some other mobility. Around the World is the one where I realize that my desk posture is holding me back.


I was thinking about doing something like this, or I might ask the trainers if they have open gym time that I can come in and just work on this.  I'm actually super good at halos with a kettle bells, but I think that might be because my forearms are longer/I don't need to super engage my shoulders even when I hold it behind my head/between my shoulders and holding it by the horns.

@Supe, I might start trying to do pec stretch exercises during commercials when I watch hulu.  I was using that time to do some sit ups/attempt push ups (I'm super bad at push ups and usually use the TRX when I attempt them at the gym), but I might as well try something else low-impact.

@Road Guy...that just looks like farmer carries, which I fucking love more than anyone should.  It's just super simple for me to grab dumbbells and let my shoulders relax.  Actually, one of the trainers did give me a simple stretch exercise to open up my shoulders.  Involves standing on a step so my heels are elevated.  Wanted to do it after my last class but I couldn't find the step and the gym was super full (I think because they had a competition on Saturday every was revved up on Monday to try and improve).

@Chattaneer PE I laugh because you think I can do pullups.  I can maybe do one with a band.  I actually use the TRX because I'd much rather do 8-10 row pullups than attempt 1-2 band pullups...and not actually get above the bar.


----------



## Supe

Sometimes it can be as easy as just laying on a foam roller long-ways and letting your arms just flop to the side.


----------



## Orchid PE

@JayKay PE I think hangs would give the same benefit.


----------



## Supe

Hangs are great to do anyways for building grip strength.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, my grip strength kinda sucks, but I might try hangs.  I'm a little too short to grab them from standing.  I wish there was a way of using my doorjams that wouldn't potentially destroy them since I have a rental.  T_T


----------



## Road Guy

JayKay PE said:


> @Road Guy...that just looks like farmer carries, which I fucking love more than anyone should.  It's just super simple for me to grab dumbbells and let my shoulders relax.  Actually, one of the trainers did give me a simple stretch exercise to open up my shoulders.  Involves standing on a step so my heels are elevated.  Wanted to do it after my last class but I couldn't find the step and the gym was super full (I think because they had a competition on Saturday every was revved up on Monday to try and improve).


Sorry  I was sort of telling myself an inside joke, before Glassman sold XF he was trying to sell XF to old people so he had all these type videos on the XF main site..

I call those the Dad / Mom at the beach workout, having to carry all the kid shit from the hotel to the beach, you need that skill!


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> Sorry  I was sort of telling myself an inside joke, before Glassman sold XF he was trying to sell XF to old people so he had all these type videos on the XF main site..
> 
> I call those the Dad / Mom at the beach workout, having to carry all the kid shit from the hotel to the beach, you need that skill!


For me it's weird because they're like 'farmer's carry' and I'm like 'yes, this is how you hold things when hauling two bales of hay from place to place, is this not a common thing'?

*edit* and I love the elderly working out = super hawt


----------



## JayKay PE

I die at strict presses.

Also, not sure if I'm getting stronger or not?  That's the one thing that sucks about working out with the same group of people (who are all already stronger than you).  Whatev.  I can still do situps without dying, even though we never do situps at the gym, so I'll assume things are in still working order.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I die at strict presses.
> 
> Also, not sure if I'm getting stronger or not?  That's the one thing that sucks about working out with the same group of people (who are all already stronger than you).  Whatev.  I can still do situps without dying, even though we never do situps at the gym, so I'll assume things are in still working order.


Are you sore after your workouts?  If so, you're getting stronger.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I die at strict presses.


Honestly, the overhead press is one of the absolute hardest things to develop, and has the smallest return on "newbie gains" compared to things like bench, deadlift, and squat, which can all recruit more major muscle groups.  Added tricep work will help strict press more than anything, IMO.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Are you sore after your workouts?  If so, you're getting stronger.


Am sore after workouts!  Quads have been killing me since the back squats on Monday, but I can still move.  As for the overhead press...When I can do a normal overhead press, I can actually do a bit more weight since it engages the legs a bit, but the strict press just slams me on my ass.  

I do like doing sled sprints.  Those and sumo deadlift are my favorite so far.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I do like doing sled sprints.  Those *and sumo deadlift* are my favorite so far.


Well, I guess we can't be friends anymore.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Well, I guess we can't be friends anymore.


WHY.  If you don't like them, I will sumo deadlift for you!!!


----------



## Supe




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Road Guy

So did the CycleBar class with the wife last night 

I am not sure how anyone could do this more than once a week - last time we did it as a group from our gym and had a much less "pumped" instructor &amp; we all sort of didnt really follow the class structure.

This time I was the only dude, the only person not wearing yoga pants and a sports bra only - I also think I was the only person drenched in total sweat - so in typical XF fashion once the t shirt was drenched I took it off, to a few cheers (laughingly) from the other class members and a look of pissed off annoyance from the wife.  

This instructor was totally into this and it looked crazy, she was screaming with a headset on and it made it hard to hear, I tried to follow along..

The good thing is that the room was 64 degrees and dark. But I dont get all the biking plus try and do push ups and dancing on the bike, every time I tried I kept getting unclipped from my pedals and nearly fell off the bike - so I just cranked the resistance down and "biked" - I was up near the top of the score board because I think it tracks watts or something.. The legs were pretty sore afterward but I never felt "winded" like doing 30 Thrusters or something..

After class the instructor came over and said "lots of guys that do this class just bike and you dont have to try and do the "dance moves" - gee thanks!... must have been obvious

The things you do to try and make a marriage work


----------



## Orchid PE

I can't walk past a cycle bar without thinking about the office...


----------



## Road Guy

I didnt mind it when it was a group of people I knew (from my "box") - but seeing the rest of the class take it super serious I kept thinking to myself, hands down this is the dumbest form of exercise I have ever done -

&amp; once in the military we had to low crawl across the length of a football field after a rain, in South Ga, in August, while being told bad things about us by our drill sgts..

But we just dong this once a week to take a break from the aerobic wednesday workouts at our gym, which has no AC and we have to wear a mask..

I dont want to rat them out but they are letting people take off the mask once you are 'clipped in' - which seems to me to be against the State Mask Order that says they are mandatory in public indoor spaces- but I am not a Rat..


----------



## leggo PE

Road Guy said:


> I didnt mind it when it was a group of people I knew (from my "box") - but seeing the rest of the class take it super serious I kept thinking to myself, hands down this is the dumbest form of exercise I have ever done


You clearly have never tried Zumba...


----------



## JayKay PE

@Chattaneer PE, that is literally how I imagined RG.  Taking over the class and everyone going along with it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


>


Hahahahaha, I've actually been told that I point my toes out too far/go almost into a pirouette when I sumo...which is obviously very incorrect.  I really just like sumo because I can squat deep and go for it.  Another thing I tend to do 'wrong' is I actually bend/squat too deep on some exercises where you're not supposed to squat?


----------



## JayKay PE

(Also, sorry to keep spamming the thread, I enjoy trying to make sense of working out even though I am horrible at it)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> If you don't like them, I will sumo deadlift for you!!!


FIFY

On topic: due to crazy smoky air from the wildfires (~1200 ft visibility at the 'mo), this is the first day I haven't been able run outside with the doggos so I was on the treadmill. Not sure if the treadmill is messing with my gait or if I just have a stupid gait regardless but now things are hurting. Weird!


----------



## Road Guy

We do a decent amount of sumo for weightlifting- usually banded, which is annoying, and then lots of dead lifts in a workout. I know gym bros like to rag on the sumo but I am sure it has its place, I mean its better than a leg press machine right?

What I cant stand is the sumo dead lift high pull movement, If I see that in the mix I will make sure to go slightly lighter if I can get away with it, that movement just annoys me, its like a backwards wall ball//


----------



## Orchid PE

Better than a Smith machine.


----------



## Orchid PE

Just started the 20 rep squat routine today. There's absolutely no way I'll be able to do "my previous 5RM for a set of 20 after 6 weeks." I think most guys that can do this are just bodybuilders and don't lift very heavy. Probably doesn't work with powerlifters. I'm still interested to see how far I'll get.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hahahahahaha, I mentioned sumo deadlift and that's what we did on Friday.  Never sure how to record the weight, but I used a women's bar + 35kg+20lbs on each end?  So a total sumo lift of around 225lbs?  Felt slightly impressed with myself because I lifted more than the other girls in class (but never more than the boys).  Had to change my grip to over/under, which felt weird.  I also need to work on getting my shoulders back more when I stand up, but that's an issue I've had in all my exercising (tight shoulders/slight round).

Bench press today...which promptly brought my down to planet earth.  A solid 73 lbs total lift (bar+20lbs on each end)...I suck so much at bench press, but hopefully I'll be getting better if I keep at it.

I am planning on getting a massage this upcoming Friday, when I'm off from work.  I just need someone to work on my trigger points in my shoulders that I have from horseback riding (aka: being thrown into things) and my lower back is unhappy with working out and then sitting a ton during the day at work.  Trying to walk a little during the day at work so I'm not completely sedentary.


----------



## Road Guy

That's a pretty solid deadlift, even being sumo!

I was reminded this morning that I have defin lost some grip strength for heavier weights - and I am out of practice, trying to pull 3 X 305 and it kept pulling out the last rep (Also Dead lifts) annoying.. probably should have dropped the hook grip in favor of a mixed grip..


----------



## Supe

Other than the fact that sumo is cheating, that's pretty good.  Mrs. Supe's PR was I think 230 conventional after training it for a while.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ugh, this thread makes me want to go back to the gym... but scared of COVID


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Other than the fact that sumo is cheating, that's pretty good.  Mrs. Supe's PR was I think 230 conventional after training it for a while.


Serious question, why is sumo considered cheating?  I was looking into this, because I've heard this from a couple people, and all I see if that it's a different movement/momentum from regular deadlifting?  Please explain to me if this is a 'serious' thing (where it's all a joke, but it is ingrained in the lifting community) or if it actually is a cheating way of lifting weight that everyone knows about?  I'm a baby lifter.  Plus I forget to write down what I lifted/a diary of what weights I did because I'm fucking exhausted at the end and forget what I actually did.  So who knows?  Next time I do sumo I might only do like 50lbs.

Yesterday we did back squats again.  Trainer did not load on a ton of weight and he said I need to learn the movement better.  So I only had 25lbs total on the bar which I appreciate because my quads were dying last time.  I think I'm understanding what/where the bar actually needs to be.  I def need to widen my grip almost out to the first ring with my pinky.  Meant I was able to get my elbows back easier and not arch my back.  Have to work on my breathing so I don't collapse.

ALSO I WAS AN IDIOT BECAUSE WHEN THE TRAINER SAID TO GET A SUPER HEAVY KETTLEBELL FOR SWINGS AT THE END OF CLASS I THOUGHT IT SAID WE WERE ONLY DOING 1 REP (NOT CONTINUOUS DEAD-STOP SWINGS FOR EACH ROUND), SO I GRABBED A 24KG AND DIED SWINGING.  I usually grab a blue for swings, maybe a yellow, but this time I grabbed a green.  

So yeah.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Please explain to me if this is a 'serious' thing (where it's all a joke, but it is ingrained in the lifting community) or if it actually is a cheating way of lifting weight that everyone knows about?


It's a joke, but it's joked on especially heavy by the strongman crowd because it's banned in strongman competitions. The main reason is the drastically reduced range of motion needed to lock out compared to conventional.  A lot of strongman competitions use 18" deadlifts instead of standard height, and in the early days, there were guys who were locking out with about a 1" lift.


----------



## Orchid PE

I considered it a completely different movement. Sumo Deadlifts ≠ (Conventional) Deadlifts. Just as Pull-ups ≠ Chin-ups. Back Squats ≠ Front Squats. Personally, I don't think there's anything wrong with the sumo as a lift. It's not like it increases your risk of injury or anything. But it's completely different from a Deadlift. And I think a lot of jokes come into play when you hear/see people talking about deadlifts, then someone jumps in with how much they sumo deadlift.


----------



## Road Guy

wife was mad she missed DL day yesterday due to work, I made the mistake of saying, well you are already thicc enough....

sure hope this swelling of the eye goes down by the weekend!


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I considered it a completely different movement. Sumo Deadlifts ≠ (Conventional) Deadlifts. Just as Pull-ups ≠ Chin-ups. Back Squats ≠ Front Squats. Personally, I don't think there's anything wrong with the sumo as a lift. It's not like it increases your risk of injury or anything. But it's completely different from a Deadlift. And I think a lot of jokes come into play when you hear/see people talking about deadlifts, then someone jumps in with how much they sumo deadlift.


Dude.  I'm just super excited about going up in dumbbell size (consistently using 20-lbs).  I am one of those people.  XD


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dude.  I'm just super excited about going up in dumbbell size (consistently using 20-lbs).  I am one of those people.  XD


Awesome! It gets really exciting when you start seeing your numbers steadily creep up.

Dumbbell?


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Awesome! It gets really exciting when you start seeing your numbers steadily creep up.
> 
> Dumbbell?


THE THINGS YOU HOLD IN BOTH HANDS AND DO WALKING LUNGES WITH WHILE TRYING NOT TO TIP OVER.


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mentioned sumo deadlift and that's what we did on Friday.  Never sure how to record the weight, but I used a women's *bar* + 35kg+20lbs on each end?  So a total sumo lift of around 225lbs?  Felt slightly impressed with myself because I lifted more than the other girls in class (but never more than the boys).  Had to change my grip to over/under, which felt weird.  I also need to work on getting my shoulders back more when I stand up, but that's an issue I've had in all my exercising (tight shoulders/slight round).


I thought you were using a barbell, that's why I asked about the dumbbell.



JayKay PE said:


> THE THINGS YOU HOLD IN BOTH HANDS AND DO WALKING LUNGES WITH WHILE TRYING NOT TO TIP OVER.


Don't you fucking yell at me


----------



## Road Guy

The one  "Sumo" exercise that defin isnt a cheat, and one I am growing to hate is the Sumo Dead-lift High Pull

I think i would truly rather do Thrusters..


----------



## Supe

So, like, the worst upright row ever?


----------



## Road Guy

like, yah, you would think being able to use the legs would make it a little easier but it seems to make it worse..

I just hope we have put man-makers / woman-makers in the rear view mirror for a while..


----------



## Road Guy

so our owner had a change of heart and now post the workouts for the whole week, and I think its been better, lets people schedule, I mean cherry pick, when they want to go (attendance is actually much better, less people cancelling) previousluy he wouldnt normally post until 12:01 AM. - which was like a suprise, espeically if you were doing the 5 AM group..

anyways..

Hit my 18 months mark at the "box" yesterday - whats sort of annoying / motivating is that I have moved up on a lot of things to do what we call "_Rx_" the workout - do it as prescribed, weight, but there is always one fucking movement that seems to prevent that..

As a 47 year old i guess I shouldn't care ( but i do like to get that _Rx_ check next to my name) - so I am scrolling through Saturdays workout and this goes through my mind as I determine which movements I can do for the mens RX...


----------



## Orchid PE

I'd like to be able to do a strict muscle up one day.

Heading into day 4 of the 20 rep squats and not looking forward to it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm currently working toward my first pistol squat.

Need to get better at strict pullups ,but going to work toward muscle ups one day.


----------



## Road Guy

Damn good luck! I don’t think a pistol will ever be in my future - I tell myself that’s just not something for tall people! And things like reverse lunges are not my bag anymore!

did that workout - I though 75 lbs would be light but it got heavy in the 2nd round. Was glad to not get back to them for a 3rd...


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> but I used a women's bar + 35kg+20lbs on each end?  So a total sumo lift of around 225lbs?  Felt slightly impressed with myself because I lifted more than the other girls in class (but never more than the boys).  Had to change my grip to over/under, which felt weird.  I also need to work on getting my shoulders back more when I stand up, but that's an issue I've had in all my exercising (tight shoulders/slight round).


Was able to lift this weight again but with a normal grip this past week (yay-improvement).  My back is still rounding, which pisses me off, but whatev.  I did do a slightly higher bench press than I did before (40lbs + the women's bar) and I was able to increase my ARP at the end of that session.

Didn't go to the gym yesterday because...I just needed to rest/relax and not do anything and my weekends have been full the past month, so I haven't been able to just...do nothing.  Going to go again on Wednesday!

Also, trying to track my calories this week with myfitnesspal.  I def need to up my protein, so I think I'm doing a shake in the morning for breakfast and then later in the afternoon at work (I tend to eat lunch at around 11am, so protein shake at around 2:30-3:00pm might work?).  It's weird because I've been kinda eating crappy since covid and I gained like 5lbs?  Lost then when I started working out again, but I've plateaued, but I def feel stronger/I think I look better?


----------



## Dothracki PE

That's impressive @JayKay PE, I don't have the experience or training to do lifts like that but I know I usually squat 155lbs and only bench 95lbs. I probably could do more if I had someone to train with that could spot me, but I am a lone wolf and don't want to get trapped under the bar if my arms or legs give out. So I just do more reps with lighter weights and gradually push myself to do more weight.

Gyms are finally open in NY and NJ, but only at 25% capacity. There are always lines outside for people waiting plus they don't allow use of locker rooms except for restrooms. So gym is still out for me. But I am going on surveys and field meetings a lot more lately often getting 15k+ steps a day. I really should get back to some form of exercise so that I am more prepared when the gyms start opening up more in the next coming months.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Dothracki said:


> I probably could do more if I had someone to train with that could spot me, but I am a lone wolf and don't want to get trapped under the bar if my arms or legs give out. So I just do more reps with lighter weights and gradually push myself to do more weight.


I feel you. That was me for a long time. I'd recommend looking up videos on how to fail the various lifts. There are specific techniques to fail a lift safely for pretty much everything except for bench presses. With bench you kind of need a spotter if you're pushing yourself.

Seriously, everyone. If you're working out with free weights, spend a little time to understand how to fail safely. Just got to YouTube and search "how to fail a back squat" for example. And you shouldn't be afraid to practice failing with some light weight, so you have a feel for what direction the weight should go and what direction your body should go.


----------



## JayKay PE

I hate strict press/shoulder press.  I am so weak.  Got up to bar + 15lbs each side (so around 75lbs) and I just had to tap out.  I know I can do more with a push press, but the strict press limits me so much and highlights that I suck.  Does make me happy that I can kinda keep up with the girls who also work out (I usually did a weight slightly lower than them, but had the same 'timing', if that makes sense?).  Bear crawls with shoulder touch = awesome, because I love bear crawls, but the last exercise of cardio row + slam ball for 10 rounds killed me.

@Dothracki, I've heard from a lot of friends on LI that they're cancelling their gym memberships/it doesn't make sense for them to even attempt the gym due to lines and location limits.  It's weird because gyms in Indiana have been open since June?  But I go to a specialty gym/it's usually not that crowded/lifters are usually spaced out a ton due to the barbell so I've been going.  They're also being super anal about everyone wiping off equipment once they're done.

...as for steps...do you have a fitbit?  Do you want to join the crowd source I have going to beat @squaretaper LIT AF PE?


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> I hate strict press/shoulder press.  I am so weak.  Got up to bar + 15lbs each side (so around 75lbs) and I just had to tap out.  I know I can do more with a push press, but the strict press limits me so much and highlights that I suck.  Does make me happy that I can kinda keep up with the girls who also work out (I usually did a weight slightly lower than them, but had the same 'timing', if that makes sense?).  Bear crawls with shoulder touch = awesome, because I love bear crawls, but the last exercise of cardio row + slam ball for 10 rounds killed me.
> 
> @Dothracki, I've heard from a lot of friends on LI that they're cancelling their gym memberships/it doesn't make sense for them to even attempt the gym due to lines and location limits.  It's weird because gyms in Indiana have been open since June?  But I go to a specialty gym/it's usually not that crowded/lifters are usually spaced out a ton due to the barbell so I've been going.  They're also being super anal about everyone wiping off equipment once they're done.
> 
> ...as for steps...do you have a fitbit?  Do you want to join the crowd source I have going to beat @squaretaper LIT AF PE?


I do have a fitbit. Sure thing, how do I do that?


----------



## csb

My push press is 85. How are you strict pressing 75 and complaining?!

Also, do you not have ladies bars? The fact that you're starting everything with a 45-lb bar is probably part of the reason you think you're weak. It's a deload week for us and we were working on snatches, so I grabbed a even lighter bar (15-lb instead of 15-kg) to work on movement. I would never put plates on for some overhead movements if I had to use the 45-lb bar to start.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> My push press is 85. How are you strict pressing 75 and complaining?!
> 
> Also, do you not have ladies bars? The fact that you're starting everything with a 45-lb bar is probably part of the reason you think you're weak. It's a deload week for us and we were working on snatches, so I grabbed a even lighter bar (15-lb instead of 15-kg) to work on movement. I would never put plates on for some overhead movements if I had to use the 45-lb bar to start.


I AM TRYING TO GET STRONGER.

We do have ladies bars, but we ran out yesterday (a ton of people were in the class + a bunch of the actual lifters were there working on technique).  All my other lifts in the thread previously were done with the women's bar but my trainer said I could try the men's bar for the overhead, and he spotted me the whole time.  We were only using it for the one exercise, x3 reps/5 rounds every 2 minutes, so I wanted to push through.  But, tbh, I felt super shaky at the end, so I'd rather go down to the women + 30lbs (dropping like 10 lbs) and get super strong with the movement.  

I kinda liked the guys bar because then my nails didn't dig into my palms.

And I love push press...except I tend to 'over squat'.  I think last time I did that was womens bar + 10kg each side + a couple more pounds.  But I def felt it.

I die because there is a super girl in my class who is just like "I'm adding more weight" and is a total boss.  I want to be Lindsey some day!


----------



## csb

I guess I also need to appreciate that your rep scheme is different than what I'm doing. 

I'm just saying, like, whoa- watch out she's got the big bar.


----------



## Road Guy

Sometimes I will grab the womens bar for snatches &amp; overhead squats if its something where were doing moderate weight but a higher number of reps, where my hands hit the inside of the collar just seems to fit and make them more stable.

If I am just doing heavy singles then Ill use the 45 lb bar


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...as for steps...do you have a fitbit?  Do you want to join the crowd source I have going to beat @squaretaper LIT AF PE?


What the heck did I do???


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> What the heck did I do???


YOU WALK TO MUCH.  YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID.


----------



## Road Guy

went to the early 5 am workout - normally Fridyas are upper boddy but lots of leg shit today..

I have had this annoying factory recall on my jeep I had been meaning to take care of scheduled for today, then I remembered its day before Labor Day Weekend and there is not many people here I know well enough to bum a ride so I check the ride and see its not a bad 7 mile ride from the Stealership to my office - 3 miles of sidewalk, then 3+ miles of a trail - so I threw the mountain bike on the back this morning... didt feel like dealing with uber.

Theres not really any bikelanes in this part of Denver so I figured I would just ride mostly on the sidewalk and deal with gaps on the sidewalk with the mtn bike versus the road bike

Fuck - nearly all uphill back to the office.. ended up riding on the road since it was early and no one is really out today it seems.. Sidewalk had lots of gaps from Denver letting some developers off the hook it seems, Legs are pretty fried after working out.. drenched, luckily no in person meetings today cause I am sure I stink.. wish I had just brought the road bike..

At least the ride back will be all downhill

and Double Fuck I didnt bring anything for lunch


----------



## csb

1. Grabbed the ladies bar at the gym this morning and thought, "Well, you're never going to be JayKay strong, csb, but your 41-year-old body will live to see another day." 

2. Can you DoorDash lunch?


----------



## Road Guy

There is a little sandwich place about a mile walk from here may just do that - 

Were building a new building on the other side of the interstate, wont be open till Summer 21 but it will be nice there is a decent amount of stuff you can walk to - were kind of in a weird area where there are just office buildings and golf courses.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> 1. Grabbed the ladies bar at the gym this morning and thought, "Well, you're never going to be JayKay strong, csb, but your 41-year-old body will live to see another day."


I'LL NEVER BE CSB CARDIO STRONG.  YOU'RE SO AMAZING AND MY INST-IDOL.


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'LL NEVER BE CSB CARDIO STRONG.  YOU'RE SO AMAZING AND MY INST-IDOL.


I mean, @csb is seriously gaining traction as the all EB girls' idol. I mean, she is your cardio idol, my sewing idol, what else? She's part of the boobs on head thing, too.


----------



## csb

I'm also fairly decent at traffic engineering!


----------



## JayKay PE

A random fitness update. I had been on a monthly membership of 3x per week, which really worked out to 14 visits per month (so technically I was getting 2 free visits, assuming it should be around 4 weeks a month, so 12 visits). Upgraded to a yearly membership, because the gym is really working out for me and I’ve been going for three months straight, but stayed at the 3x per week level. Now I’m paying $15 less a month and get 15 visits (!!) a month (I have no idea why it went up). So it’s cheaper and I’m required to go more often, which I’ll do because I’m cheap and don’t like wasting money. I know my gym membership is prob way more expensive than most people’s, but the fitness program is working really well with my work schedule and my general cardio (I’ve always been more of a Clydesdale vs a thoroughbred now that I’ve started to workout and figure out my general fitness), so I don’t mind paying more if I actually use it. Plus lifting weights is kinda fun? And the people who are also in the workout classes are super nice, so it’s a good social thing for me too?

I’m actually disappointed it took so long for me to get into fitness. I feel like I’ve been missing out. I’ll never be super fit, but I like the fact that the flab is kinda going away and I can eat a few more bites of bad stuff (as long as I track it!).


----------



## Road Guy

I also wish I had found the weight lifting part years ago-

i spent all my 30’s thinking running was the easiest bang for your buck to lose weight but it was never consistent- id sign up and run a race - lose some weight - gain it all back - hurt knees in the process / repeat!

I really look forward to the time in the gym- ours is going through a weird period with covid / losing members / owners wife just had a new baby/ some new coaches - trying to stick it out but it’s Defin not the same as it was before all this rona..

so if you enjoy it and are seeing results then in my book it’s worth the money!


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> i spent all my 30’s thinking running was the easiest bang for your buck to lose weight but it was never consistent- id sign up and run a race - lose some weight - gain it all back - hurt knees in the process / repeat!


I could never run, so fitness always seemed like it had this huge barrier because so many fitness 'routines' involve running in some type of form (which would kill my knees as well).

Monday update: getting the hang of back press.  Did 65kg, up from the 33kg I did last time.  I think I'm slowly figuring out how to stack it and not be top heavy.  Strict presses, of course, brought me straight back to earth.  Literally ended that with doing the bar (15kg) and no weights.  We were doing them in a super quick 2-minute round of 10-chin ups (I did TRX), 10 straight presses, and then deadbug reaches for 5 rounds.  By round 5 I wanted to die and wish I had more weight on the bar so I could crush myself with it.  All of this was, of course, followed by thrusters and sled sprints.


----------



## csb

Nice! I would have thrown up during the thrusters and sled sprints part. 

So the workout called for muscle ups again and my scaled version is pushing up on a stacked box. They felt way better than before, so after class I went over to the adjustable bar. I dropped it to the same level as the box hits and I was able to jump up for two. It's a big step for me because part of the issue for me is mental about jumping and pushing up on the bar, so I'm pretty happy with today.


----------



## Road Guy

its cool you at least work on them.  We dont even work on progressions  -

We do spend a decent amount of time on toes 2 bar progressions and the kip so maybe that is sort of a progression to muscle ups?

JK - are you working out in Canada? what is with all his kg talk??  USA


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> its cool you at least work on them.  We dont even work on progressions  -
> 
> We do spend a decent amount of time on toes 2 bar progressions and the kip so maybe that is sort of a progression to muscle ups?
> 
> JK - are you working out in Canada? what is with all his kg talk??  USA


For sure that's all progression as well. You gotta figure a muscle up is a pull up with some pretty intense dip action at the top, so the kipping it helping with the chest to bar to get up and over.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> JK - are you working out in Canada? what is with all his kg talk??  USA


Everything is in kg in oly lifting.  Which is super confusing to me, since we also use weights that are lbs (like 10 lb) and I get so caught up in the converting that I forget how much I actually lift?  

CSB - YOU'RE IMPROVING AND I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU.  My goals have been modified so by end of the year I want to be able to do 'real' push ups and next year I want to be able to do one pull-up WITHOUT bands.  These are very lofty goals for myself.  I think I might try to start doing pushups at home.  Maybe 10 a day, when I don't go to the gym?


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Everything is in kg in oly lifting.  Which is super confusing to me, since we also use weights that are lbs (like 10 lb) and I get so caught up in the converting that I forget how much I actually lift?
> 
> CSB - YOU'RE IMPROVING AND I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU.  My goals have been modified so by end of the year I want to be able to do 'real' push ups and next year I want to be able to do one pull-up WITHOUT bands.  These are very lofty goals for myself.  I think I might try to start doing pushups at home.  Maybe 10 a day, when I don't go to the gym?


I have switched from knee push ups to elevated push ups and it's made such a huge difference in my progression. The bonus is you can bust out elevated push ups in the office pretty easily. When I stand up, I rack out a few on my desk and then go on with whatever I need to do.


----------



## Road Guy

Wife has been going pretty regular to gym for about a year and a half and she can crank out 3-4 strict push ups, she is pretty proud of herself as that took a while - 

I do think the elevated push ups are the way to go.

I just found if you go to the gym regularly and are working your arms and shoudlers and add in some extra push ups here and there it (for me) does more harm than good...


----------



## Orchid PE

I added a few sets of hanging L-sits to my workout today. I'm gonna feel it tomorrow!


----------



## Dothracki PE

I actually went jogging today for the first day in a long time thanks to @JayKay PE I forgot that my town has too many hills though and and I found myself jogging up part of the way and jogging back down. Then walking over to another parallel street and doing the same.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I have switched from knee push ups to elevated push ups and it's made such a huge difference in my progression. The bonus is you can bust out elevated push ups in the office pretty easily. When I stand up, I rack out a few on my desk and then go on with whatever I need to do.


Yeah, I def think I'm going to try and incorporate more of this.  Maybe I'll do a couple in the morning when I'm wandering around getting ready.  It'll keep me focused!  I know my trainer has made me do elevated push ups a couple times during the group instead of staying on my knees.

@Dothracki YOU NEED TO WALK/RUN MORE SO WE CAN TAKE DOWN SQUARE.  THIS IS THE RULE!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

I bet you square wears his fitbit on his dominant arm. And with all the violin playing he's doing, it's probably registering a bunch of steps (I know it happens for guitarists and pianists).


----------



## Road Guy

Ive never really bought into the high number of steps = exercise?  I mean it helps a little but too me its like people who tell me they are exercising becasue they park in the back of the grocery store parking lot?


----------



## Orchid PE

It's not.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Doing anything is better than doing nothing. Anything that makes you less sedentary is a good thing.

EDIT: I agree getting a bunch of steps isn't a substitute for going for a run or spending 20 minutes in the gym. But it's still good to increase your activity level in any way that works for you.


----------



## csb

This morning was Big Clean Complex:

High Hang Clean + Hang Clean + Clean + Push Press

High Hang Clean + Hang Clean + Clean + Push Jerk

High Hang Clean + Hang Clean + Clean + Split Jerk

One set consists of all 12 reps

For five rounds

On round five I finally learned how to open my hands a little and stop driving the bar into my throat in an effort to get my elbows up. I still need to work on flexibility in my t-rex arms, but it was good to learn to let go of that death grip and let it be.


----------



## Orchid PE

That sounds like a generic internet answer.


----------



## Road Guy

fitbits - I just know a ton of very overwieght people who seem to talk about how many steps they got in every day &amp; it has just sort of irritated me a litlte, as they drink 800 calories of Coca Cola a day ~  this also describes my oldest sons girlfirends family -  there like you just have good genes, and I want to say no you dumb fucks come do a burpee box jump sled push workout one day with me - 

CSB -Thats a cool complex (were you allowed to put the bar down)?  sometimes there is a 5 burpee punishment for dropping the bar on those 

We did a big clean and jerk complex monday and my shoulders are still fealing it..


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> fitbits - I just know a ton of very overwieght people who seem to talk about how many steps they got in every day &amp; it has just sort of irritated me a litlte, as they drink 800 calories of Coca Cola a day ~  this also describes my oldest sons girlfirends family -  there like you just have good genes, and I want to say no you dumb fucks come do a burpee box jump sled push workout one day with me -
> 
> CSB -Thats a cool complex (were you allowed to put the bar down)?  sometimes there is a 5 burpee punishment for dropping the bar on those
> 
> We did a big clean and jerk complex monday and my shoulders are still fealing it..


No! No putting that bar down. I was pretty thankful for the rest between them.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Road Guy @Chattaneer PE @jean15paul_PE

I mostly use my fitbit to keep myself moving.  I have the 10k steps as a way to get gentle cardio before and after my workout and I know it needs to be combined with better eating habits.  Granted, I know it isn't a huge role in my getting more fit, but it gets me outside my house and exploring my neighborhood.  I think it would be different if I was, say, walking all those steps on a treadmill and then saying I reached 10k and then drinking a huge, sugary, smoothie afterwards.


----------



## Road Guy

Yeah sorry I wasnt trying to be a dick, its just sort of been a pet peeve of mine. 

i.e. for my 75 year old mom I think steps are great way to get out and walk and get motivated since thats about all she can do - but when I hear someone at work talk about all the steps they got in while downing a caramel frappacchino... &amp; thats there only attempt at exercise..

we have a "huge" office building and its easy to get 4K steps a day just going back and forth to conference rooms, break rooms, to the god awful parking lot, lol, so I just hear it to much

sorry - back to the grind


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Lately, I've started doing some hiking near my home in a continued effort to shed pounds and be in shape to do the things I love in the outdoors.  I've been doing about 3 miles every other morning with a pack strapped to my back. This morning, I decided to step my efforts up a notch. A short distance from my home is a network of trails within a conservation area where folks mountain bike, hike, and the foolish run.  I drove to the trail head area, donned my 40lb pack and put foot to hill. All in all this morning I logged about 2.75 miles (the graphic below suggests &gt;3, but I forgot to stop the app from tracking my progress). The first 0.5 miles was basically straight up, to the point where, in some places, I was sure I was going to slide backward on the hard packed earth.  The views were quite rewarding however.

The view with the lake is looking east at Liberty Lake, the other is the view west overlooking the Spokane valley. Both taken from near the peak portion of the hill.


----------



## JayKay PE

I skipped going to the gym yesterday...didn't feel good.  Usually I try to power through it, but since I actually fell asleep at 7:30pm, I think I just needed to miss a class.


----------



## Road Guy

I think our bodies tell us when we need to rest.

I like to go M-W, take Thursday off, then go Friday, Saturday, and take Sunday off.

I normally wake up at 4 am on workout days, today I slept till 7:15 and I actually felt like I got some real sleep.


----------



## csb

Audi driver said:


> Lately, I've started doing some hiking near my home in a continued effort to shed pounds and be in shape to do the things I love in the outdoors.  I've been doing about 3 miles every other morning with a pack strapped to my back. This morning, I decided to step my efforts up a notch. A short distance from my home is a network of trails within a conservation area where folks mountain bike, hike, and the foolish run.  I drove to the trail head area, donned my 40lb pack and put foot to hill. All in all this morning I logged about 2.75 miles (the graphic below suggests &gt;3, but I forgot to stop the app from tracking my progress). The first 0.5 miles was basically straight up, to the point where, in some places, I was sure I was going to slide backward on the hard packed earth.  The views were quite rewarding however.
> 
> The view with the lake is looking east at Liberty Lake, the other is the view west overlooking the Spokane valley. Both taken from near the peak portion of the hill.
> 
> View attachment 18647
> 
> 
> View attachment 18648
> 
> 
> View attachment 18649


@Supe loves straight uphill hiking.


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> @Supe loves straight uphill hiking.


My lungs and shins still hurt from Snow King.


----------



## Road Guy

its only 1500 feet?


----------



## Supe

Road Guy said:


> its only 1500 feet?


Fifteen hundred AND SEVENTY ONE.  And that's a lot of fucking feet for a sea level fat boy.


----------



## Road Guy

I mean to add a 

I am sort of over hiking to be honest - I used to really dig it but I dont know if we did too much while living out here but I just have zero interest any more.

Didnt do a single 14'er all summer..


----------



## Supe

I've sort of lost interest in hiking now that we took up mountain biking, especially now that it seems like it will cool down.  The every-other-day rain has made it impossible to ride lately though, since everything is closed for at least 24 hours after a shower.  The drainage is pretty terrible in most places around here.


----------



## JayKay PE

I actually like hiking?  I want to get into it more, but I'm being lazy trying to find places in Indiana.  As for biking...I don't own a bike, so I can't do it?

Womp womp


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I don't own a bike


This is a completely bizarre concept to me. :rotflmao:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Never really done much hiking... maybe on road trips as a kid. To dang hot around here.


----------



## Road Guy

when we do go hiking we leave at like 2 am to beat the crowds and then the only part I enjoy is telling people (on the way down) that its only (Total Time Left to Walk/2) hours / minutes to the end...


----------



## Orchid PE

You should check out Goruck and try one of their "Tough" challenges. I think you have the fitness level to do it. Probably will need to wait until after covid


----------



## Road Guy

those look fun but I feel like I got a lifetime experience doing that while in the Army..

And really a lot of these mud runs, spartan races, etc you could do for free with a 4 year enlistment! &amp; bonus you get to carry a weapon and fire some rounds here and there.. 

So we did a zuchinni lasagna last night that was really good. you peel and slice the zuchinnin thin for the pasta. We used a skillett to cook the zuchinnin "pasta" for a few minutes, to make it more edible, everything else was regular lasagna ( ground beef, sausage, eggs, etc) but it was weird it was really good.had seconds even.. and the teenagers ate it!


----------



## Orchid PE

Even better than free; you'll get _paid _to do it!


----------



## csb

And they buy your rucksack!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yesterday was back squat and strict press.  Strict press I think I got over 20lbs?  Def lifted more than I did last week.  Back squat I got 10kg+25lbs on each side (too early to convert weights).  Lol, I still feel intimidated by the other girls in my class who can lift more, but I'm slooooooooowly catching up.

I def need to start keeping a little journal documenting my lifts/weights, but also at the end of class I'm so exhausted that I barely remember to grab my backpack, much less get on my phone and document what I'm doing.

*sigh*


----------



## Road Guy

Im sure there are apps you can get that track that stuff?

When I was working out at the globo gym I would use the notepad feature on the phone.

I am glad our gym does Wodify, its super heplful I can see what my last lift was at certain movements - its even seperates out  box squats from regular squats, etc


----------



## Supe

I still use a mini spiral bound notepad.  Faster to jot things down right after a set than f'ing around with an app.  I'll put a star or asterisk next to anything of importance so I can find it quickly when flipping through.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I didn't track anything for my first year of XFit. I was just trying to finish and survive each workout. After that I started tracking when I became more concerned about actually improving my performance. I just use a Google spreadsheet.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, I think that's a good idea.  I want to get to a solid six months before I start tracking, especially since I'm still learning the movements in some cases (my back squat was completed for the third time and my legs felt great).  That would actually work out good since I started in June, meaning I'd hit six months in January, so it could be part of my new years resolution: start tracking my numbers more + get a single unaided pullup


----------



## Orchid PE

+1 for the spiral notebook. I tried spreadsheets, apps, etc. but I can put whatever I want in the notebook. Weights, measurements, lifts, etc. in whatever format I want.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> +1 for the spiral notebook. I tried spreadsheets, apps, etc. but I can put whatever I want in the notebook. Weights, measurements, lifts, etc. in whatever format I want.


new icon, who dis?


----------



## Orchid PE

JayKay PE said:


> new icon, who dis?


Shawty what that thang do.


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> new icon, who dis?


It's (3) consecutive sine waves that are 120 degress out of phase of each other...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> +1 for the spiral notebook. I tried spreadsheets, apps, etc. but I can put whatever I want in the notebook. Weights, measurements, lifts, etc. in whatever format I want.


I feel you, but I like the searchability of a spreadsheet. It's easy for me to search for all power cleans (for example) and see how I'm (not) progressing.


----------



## Orchid PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel you, but I like the searchability of a spreadsheet. It's easy for me to search for all power cleans (for example) and see how I'm (not) progressing.


Makes sense.

What I end up doing is logging my reps/sets as I complete them during my workout in the notebook:

[Exercise]
[weight]: [reps], [reps], [reps], etc.

I suppose I could put it in a spreadsheet, but I guess for what I do it works out well with a notebook. My exercises are the same each week, and follow a weight progression. I used to just print out the plan which could be like 6-12 weeks long and just check off as it's completed, but I ended up just keeping it in Google sheets and looking at what I need to do for the workout, then writing down what I actually did during the workout in my notebook. If my works were more sporadic like crossfit, it would definitely harder to go through a notebook to find what the last weight was that I used on a specific exercise.


----------



## Road Guy

Well I dont have to input anything at all    the dude and dudettes that run the class enter the data..

But I like that I can export it to a spredhseet and see what progress is being made, since in the cult we dont do much the same week to week I sometimes have a hard time remembering the last weight I did with a movemnet and then maybe if I have to do 50 box jumps for one part then maybe I shouldnt go heavy on the next part. 

I originally started this spreadhseet for the wife since didnt feel like she was seeing progress but then it was pretty neat to see actual progress &amp; you can make charts too


----------



## Dothracki PE

I think I am the begginer that you saw again 1/10 of the time. But I definitely had many people at the gym pegged in these categories.


----------



## leggo PE

I do strictly home workouts, and weight training with only dumbbells that I tap out around 16-18 lbs (I have adjustable weight dumbbell, with 10 lbs on each dumbbell bar right now). I do +/- 30 minute workouts from a very fit woman named Lauren Gleisberg, who runs a pdf-based workout plan company out of Texas. I am a big proponent for her! Probably not enough for a lot of you gym and/or Xfit people, but I get good results from her plans and eating well. I do her workouts 5 days a week, go on a 5 mile run or a long bike ride usually on Saturdays, and do an hour or so of yoga on Sundays. I like it!


----------



## Road Guy

leggo PE said:


> but I get good results from her plans and eating well.


I often forget that you cant outworkout a bad diet!


----------



## Orchid PE

I'm interested in trying yoga. Not sure where to start.


----------



## csb

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm interested in trying yoga. Not sure where to start.


On the floor, usually.


----------



## leggo PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm interested in trying yoga. Not sure where to start.


Sarah Beth Yoga on Youtube! My husband and I subscribe to her stuff, but she has a bunch of free content on Youtube. We love her for all things yoga.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I'm interested in trying yoga. Not sure where to start.


Are you a member of a gym that has yoga classes? I'm guessing not based on the question. That would be the easiest way to try it out.

I've done yoga off and on. I enjoy it, and I feel like it's a good balance to high intensity weight training. But I never stick with it. I can only fit so many workouts into my schedule, and I hate to miss a "real" workout to do yoga. (Intended sarcasm because yoga is a real workout.)


----------



## Orchid PE

csb said:


> On the floor, usually.


Boooooo.


----------



## Road Guy

So there is a yoga studio across the way from our gym- same shopping center but different building - they have been doing yoga outdoors in the evenings in the grass patch right next to our gym - was a funny site Tonight they are in the grass doing all nomaste and shit and we’re doing sled pushes with Guns N’ Roses cranked up and yelling at each other


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> It's (3) consecutive sine waves that are 120 degress out of phase of each other...









As for the gym 'starter pack' you posted, it's super funny because the only time I've ever seen these are when I went for a couple months at a 'normal' gym (Crunch Fitness?).  All the other gyms I've gone to, which are non-corporate and semi-specialized, are usually filled with the nicest people who just all want to get better!

...and for the thread: my legs hurt.  We did strict press (which I ended up dropping in weight because I got confused with all the technical talk) but then it was followed by hamstring sliders + RDLs + dumbbell push press, which was then followed with sled sprints + switch lunges + rainbow slam ball.  There was no 'girl' sled this time.  They were the same weight.  But I kept attempting a run the whole time!  My cardio is shit!


----------



## csb

I'll raise you one on "My cardio is shit" and mention that we did a seven-minute AMRAP of Burpees to 6-inch Target today (jump to touch something 6-inches above your head) (insert dick joke here) and oh my gosh that seven minutes was terrible.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> As for the gym 'starter pack' you posted, it's super funny because the only time I've ever seen these are when I went for a couple months at a 'normal' gym (Crunch Fitness?).  All the other gyms I've gone to, which are non-corporate and semi-specialized, are usually filled with the nicest people who just all want to get better!
> 
> ...and for the thread: my legs hurt.  We did strict press (which I ended up dropping in weight because I got confused with all the technical talk) but then it was followed by hamstring sliders + RDLs + dumbbell push press, which was then followed with sled sprints + switch lunges + rainbow slam ball.  There was no 'girl' sled this time.  They were the same weight.  But I kept attempting a run the whole time!  My cardio is shit!


Hamstring sliders sound delicious. I like mine with mustard; no ketchup please.


----------



## Road Guy

csb said:


> I'll raise you one on "My cardio is shit" and mention that we did a seven-minute AMRAP of Burpees to 6-inch Target today (jump to touch something 6-inches above your head) (insert dick joke here) and oh my gosh that seven minutes was terrible.


yes that one sucks!


----------



## csb

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hamstring sliders sound delicious. I like mine with mustard; no ketchup please.


I was disgusted at first because I could only picture eating an actual hamstring and then I started thinking too hard about how all meat is muscles and now I'm thinking I'll have a grilled cheese for lunch.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

csb said:


> I was disgusted at first because I could only picture eating an actual hamstring and then I started thinking too hard about how all meat is muscles and now I'm thinking I'll have a grilled cheese for lunch.


Gotta build up that meat

I hope I didn't turn you vegan.


----------



## csb

I'd be sure to let you know, in between my CrossFit posts, if I turned vegan. 

Have I mention I completed a marathon?


----------



## leggo PE

Not vegan, but... TURKEY BACON.

Come on, where's @knight1fox3?!?!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Not vegan, but... TURKEY BACON.
> 
> Come on, where's @knight1fox3?!?!


*eats all the turkey bacon so I don't die*


----------



## Road Guy

My daughter ( also a XF'er) told me she thought it was pretty cool how much the XF Games focus on the female athletes - weve been watching all the hoopla leading up to it this week.  I think its pretty cool watching the women powercleaning my max for multiple reps!

Were pulling for Toomey!


----------



## csb

I'm a Pearce fan myself.


----------



## Road Guy

shes from Vegas I think?

I just want to wear a pair of those booty shorts to the gym once!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm a huge fan of Tia!!!!  I follow her on instagram and I am so inspired!  I wish I could look more like her, but I think I started my fitness journey a little too late to be able to get that stacked!


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> I'm a huge fan of Tia!!!!  I follow her on instagram and I am so inspired!  I wish I could look more like her, but I think I started my fitness journey a little too late to be able to get that stacked!


False. You can get that stacked still. Look at how old RG is.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> False. You can get that stacked still. Look at how old RG is.


I have seen no evidence of stacking by RG.  I assume he is a frail elderly man, based on his discussions, and looks like this (but with larger thighs due to running/biking/lifting things):


----------



## Road Guy

damn..

here I am competing in the 2019 Crossfit Open, where for my age group, I was still very much toward the bottom...


----------



## Road Guy

But Toomy and the rest of the gang, its hard to compare ourselves to them since they dont have "day jobs"


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all need to start a crossfit thread.


----------



## Road Guy

technically I do "Group Fitness" because my gym owners bought into the whole Greg Glassman was the devil concept..


----------



## Orchid PE

Is that a photo of two girls one cup that I've been hearing about?


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@Road Guy, disappointed by butt size.  I expected it to be big from all the box jumps.  Just sayin'.

ALSO.  I am kinda able to bench press 75lbs easyish!  We were doing pause at bottom bench presses on Saturday, and I had 25lbs on each side and felt like I could have done more reps/increased the weight?  So I'm going to aim for 10kg on each side when we do bench next time.

My sumo lift/deadlift weight has, unfortunately, gone down a little...not because I'm not willing, but because the trainers are now like "You're working on form now.  Stay at this weight, but lift it slow, flat back, lead with your sternum" and I'm like....nooooo.  Let me just lift!  Same thing happened with my strict press.  They started throwing a ton of 'extra' stuff for me to remember and I got swirly anime eyes.


----------



## NikR_PE

JayKay PE said:


> We were doing pause at bottom bench presses on Saturday, and I had 25lbs on each side and felt like I could have done more reps/increased the weight?  So I'm going to aim for 10kg on each side when we do bench next time.


Isn't that gonna be lower than 25's?


----------



## JayKay PE

NikR_PE said:


> Isn't that gonna be lower than 25's?


Yes, but I'm going to aim for that as my norm and slowly add more weight to it.  Right now I start with around 10lbs for warmup/early reps and slowly edge my way towards 20lb.  Now I'm going to try and start at 17.5lb and then swap to 10kg and then slowly add more onto it.


----------



## csb

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all need to start a crossfit thread.


We have a running thread. We have a biking thread. What's this thread for if I'm not talking about THE MASSIVE GAINS I HAVE in my gym?


----------



## Road Guy

I think those were shorts from pre XF days, they look a little baggy..


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> We have a running thread. We have a biking thread. What's this thread for if I'm not talking about THE MASSIVE GAINS I HAVE in my gym?


I read this as bikini thread and I was a little horrified for a moment.


----------



## Supe

Yes.  Please post all bikini gains here.  Unless you're RG.


----------



## Road Guy

PM sent..


----------



## Supe

"With 1 Selected", trashcan icon.


----------



## Road Guy

me and @csbwere supposed to be at the Festivus games this past weekend - but most of the hosts cancelled in Colorado once the mask mandate came down. &amp; there is nothing worse than any workout indoors in a mask..

It is billed as a competition for "average joes" but most of the podium finishers I saw on line looked in pretty damn good shape!

maybe next year!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Y'all need to start a crossfit thread.


*nods in middle distance runner cyclist*

Only kidding, cool to see neato workouts I've never done.


----------



## JayKay PE

GETTING STRONGER (maybe?)

Back squat last night was I think 150lbs?  It was the bar + 40kg + 30lbs.  I was trying to keep up with the other girls.  I felt like I could have gone a little heavier, but my one knee hurt because I was breaking in my cowboy boots at work and I forgot how heavy they get.

Strict press is sloooooowly getting there.  We had to do 4 rounds of strict press (10) + chin ups (10, I used the TRX) and 4/side dead bug (which I don't think are difficult, and so I had to do something different with my arms, which sucked).  I was able to do all 4 rounds without totally dying at the strict press of the bar + 15 lbs (so a total of around 50lbs?).  Still a baby weight, but I'm beginning to feel more comfortable.

I WILL LEARN TO DO A PUSHUP AND CHIN UP NEXT YEAR.  BUT I WILL BEGIN LAYING THE FRAMEWORK NOW.


----------



## csb

In my _YMCA Silver Sneakers _workout this morning I bench pressed 75 lbs. The last time I bench pressed anything was in 1998 when I took a college weight lifting class and could barely lift the bar. This morning's rep scheme was paired with hang squat clean and strict muscle ups (negative pull-ups if you're nasty) for 5-4-3-2-1 with a 9 minute time goal. The bench press felt way better than the hang squat clean and I think it's because there's way more motivation to not crush your body in a bench press than a hang squat clean.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> GETTING STRONGER (maybe?)
> 
> Back squat last night was I think 150lbs?  It was the bar + 40kg + 30lbs.  I was trying to keep up with the other girls.  I felt like I could have gone a little heavier, but my one knee hurt because I was breaking in my cowboy boots at work and I forgot how heavy they get.
> 
> Strict press is sloooooowly getting there.  We had to do 4 rounds of strict press (10) + chin ups (10, I used the TRX) and 4/side dead bug (which I don't think are difficult, and so I had to do something different with my arms, which sucked).  I was able to do all 4 rounds without totally dying at the strict press of the bar + 15 lbs (so a total of around 50lbs?).  Still a baby weight, but I'm beginning to feel more comfortable.
> 
> I WILL LEARN TO DO A PUSHUP AND CHIN UP NEXT YEAR.  BUT I WILL BEGIN LAYING THE FRAMEWORK NOW.


I have been doing box pushups and have now managed to somewhat get my body off the floor in a regular push-ups. I'm team elevated pushup instead of knees.


----------



## Road Guy

our gym owner got pissed at eveyrone using the bands and "bouncing" for pull ups so now he is on this kick of self assisted pull ups 



They are kind of annoying to me, I can bang out a couple strict pull ups but not consecutive sets of 10 or anything - but these sort of combine some dead hang and keep you from cheating (if you dont let yourself).

I do think there is a correlation of upper body strenghth to body weight that makes the pull up happen- I know just before Corona when I was at my lightest weight I could consistently  do 5-7 at a time - God Damn you Iced Coffee season!


----------



## csb

Yeah, if I could lose 80 pounds, I think I'd have a pull up.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I have been doing box pushups and have now managed to somewhat get my body off the floor in a regular push-ups. I'm team elevated pushup instead of knees.


Yeah, we've been doing a lot of push-up/toe touch for warmups, so I'm at least attempting on my knees.  There is one trainer who is def: pushups are part of the exercise round, I'm setting up the bar on the rack and you're doing pushups there instead of on your knees on the floor.  The trainers I work with are super into making modifications and know I'd much rather push myself to do more of a modification (like, 10 TRX pullups vs. 3-5 real pullups) so I actually do it vs. attempting to do something and getting frustrated because I'm not fit enough to do so.

@RG, for a pullup mod I do pretty much exactly what your owner highlighted on their video, only I use rings.  I like it because I'm not attempting to "lift" as much weight, but it's still taxing.


----------



## csb

As a certified ring rower/TRX rower, I'll let you know that you're not quite getting the same muscle group as some of the pull-up mods involving the bar. You're definitely building muscle, but there's a lot of lat not quite involved.


----------



## csb

csb said:


> As a certified ring rower/TRX rower, I'll let you know that you're not quite getting the same muscle group as some of the pull-up mods involving the bar. You're definitely building muscle, but there's a lot of lat not quite involved.


And I want to add that was meant to be helpful and not nearly as gym bro as it came off. Trust your trainers and all that jazz.


----------



## Road Guy

I get annoyed too with the pull ups - we had push press and pull ups this morning, and were supposed to do 5-7 pull ups after the push press, I think I was just worn out from Saturday but I could only manage 2-3 pull ups so I was being "encouraged" to do the self assist, which just sort of annoy me for some reason, so I declined, and just attempted an extra rep or two, but in my mind grunting out a few imperfect pull ups is better than doing self assisted or banded?


----------



## Orchid PE

I need some advice for foods I can take out in the field. Needs to be something that doesn't require heating up (i.e. still tastes good room temp), and can sit in a small cooler/bag in a truck during the mornings.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Chattaneer PE said:


> I need some advice for foods I can take out in the field. Needs to be something that doesn't require heating up (i.e. still tastes good room temp), and can sit in a small cooler/bag in a truck during the mornings.


Protein bars are usually what you’ll find in mine, but I realize that’s not a sufficient lunch. Usually if I need something more I pack a pre-made sandwich.


----------



## mudpuppy

Chattaneer PE said:


> I need some advice for foods I can take out in the field. Needs to be something that doesn't require heating up (i.e. still tastes good room temp), and can sit in a small cooler/bag in a truck during the mornings.




One of the field techs I work with swears by using a thermos to bring along soup.  Maybe a way to get some hot food when you're tired of the cold options.

Of course, they also have to work outside in the snowy and cold Michigan winters and you won't have that problem.


----------



## JayKay PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I need some advice for foods I can take out in the field. Needs to be something that doesn't require heating up (i.e. still tastes good room temp), and can sit in a small cooler/bag in a truck during the mornings.


Quinoa salad?  As long as you don't use too much vinegar/have too much liquid, tastes banger cold or at room temp.


----------



## Road Guy

I dont like to use the community microwave so 90% of my lunches are cold

I typically take some mix of grilled chicken / pasta / green peppers / feta cheese (which I am growing very tired of) sometimes I drop some habanero ranch in just to make it not taste like boring. 

Using the same formula above I tru and swap out the pasta (or limit it) with black beans or cauliflower rice ( sometimes hard to stomach cold without that habanero ranch   )

Obvious choice for salads

Honestly this week I just brought a grillled chicken breast every day for lunch, was too lazy to make much else, but it worked (with some lighter ranch dressing just to keep it from tasting so dry)


----------



## Road Guy

^- I also found a decent deal on a knock off yeti lunch box at cabelas, for $25 bucks its a good size but not "huge" and it kept my food cold in our 99 degree days..(in the car)


----------



## Orchid PE

Thanks for the suggestions all.

How does the cold chicken breast work out everyday? I used to eat chicken breast with rice, but even warm it started to get old.

I'm interested in knowing of any good animal proteins. Some other stuff I can think of is canned chicken and tuna.


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> Quinoa salad?  As long as you don't use too much vinegar/have too much liquid, tastes banger cold or at room temp.


quinoa gives me really bad heartburn.


----------



## Road Guy

Its tough to do it more than 3X a week to be honest, I try and bring something with some taste like an apple and I keep a big bag of almonds in my car to keep me from going to get a bag of chips (Chips are my achilles heal of nutriion)

Sometimes my wife is on point with meal prep and I can snag one of hers:


----------



## JayKay PE

This whole week was a wash eating and exercise.

I only worked out on Monday. Then I had pizza.  Tuesday was a super fatty tuna meal with wine pairings (tyee tuna!!!!) then ice cream.  Didn't work out on Wednesday, due to a stomach ache from eating such rich food.  At simple pizza made at home.  Thursday was a ton of chicken curry + beers after work + Culver's custard due to it being $1 scoop day.  And today is chipotle...which means I won't be going to the gym.  Also, my uncle/aunt are visiting me this evening/over the weekend.  Which means a ton more eating/drinking shenanigans. 

I'm calling it a wash and restarting on Monday.  Tbh, it makes me feel real better knowing I can just restart and not persevering on "failing"


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> This whole week was a wash eating and exercise.
> 
> I only worked out on Monday. Then I had pizza.  Tuesday was a super fatty tuna meal with wine pairings (tyee tuna!!!!) then ice cream.  Didn't work out on Wednesday, due to a stomach ache from eating such rich food.  At simple pizza made at home.  Thursday was a ton of chicken curry + beers after work + Culver's custard due to it being $1 scoop day.  And today is chipotle...which means I won't be going to the gym.  Also, my uncle/aunt are visiting me this evening/over the weekend.  Which means a ton more eating/drinking shenanigans.
> 
> I'm calling it a wash and restarting on Monday.  Tbh, it makes me feel real better knowing I can just restart and not persevering on "failing"


Just make some of your meals healthier, like maybe breakfast, and it's not starting over. You're just flexing within your day.


----------



## Orchid PE

That could work. So some things I'm thinking of that would be safe in the truck:


Bananas

Oranges

Apples

Peanut butter

Almonds

Soup in a thermos

Clif bars (or granola bars)

Canned chicken or tuna 

Boiled eggs (I think these could last in a small cooler)

Cheese sticks (cooler)

Lunch meat, slice of cheese (cooler)

I'll need to start grabbing extra condiments at fast food places, specifically mustard and mayo.

I could bring an electric kettle to boil water for oatmeal or something. However, I'd hate to trip out switch house power at a substation lol.


----------



## Supe

Definitely look into a real deal thermos, not a cheap knock off.  They will absolutely keep food warm.  I would heat food up at 5am and it would still be warm at lunchtime.  Used to bring a lot of steak and rice/chicken and rice/pork and rice to work with me.  Eggs, too.  They work best if you preheat them with boiling water before putting your food in.


----------



## Road Guy

I’ve got an old school Stanley one that I’ll put chilli in on long ski days - it’s excellent


----------



## leggo PE

If looking for good lunches that don't need to be totally refrigerated, I would definitely turns to beans, pulses, and grains.

I don't have any issues with quinoa, and make a pretty decent vegan taco bowl that is super filling and delicious cold. I also make a really good lentil salad that is pretty simple and tastes great cold or room temperature. Ditto for a lentil rice salad.

I'm not a huge pasta salad person, but could do that too. I do not like to eat the same thing every day, so I think a bit of meal prep on the weekend could set you up really well if you were to plan out your meals (I'm a big meal planner as well). You could also do a bento box style lunch, with different compartment of different things to comprise a full meal (like, for me, maybe veggies and hummus, a hard boiled egg, some cheese, an apple, and maybe some nuts)... Something like that would be highly versatile and I think would be good for me who could prep different options and then combine as I wanted throughout the week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> This whole week was a wash eating and exercise.
> 
> I only worked out on Monday. Then I had pizza.  Tuesday was a super fatty tuna meal with wine pairings (tyee tuna!!!!) then ice cream.  Didn't work out on Wednesday, due to a stomach ache from eating such rich food.  At simple pizza made at home.  Thursday was a ton of chicken curry + beers after work + Culver's custard due to it being $1 scoop day.  And today is chipotle...which means I won't be going to the gym.  Also, my uncle/aunt are visiting me this evening/over the weekend.  Which means a ton more eating/drinking shenanigans.
> 
> I'm calling it a wash and restarting on Monday.  Tbh, it makes me feel real better knowing I can just restart and not persevering on "failing"
> 
> 
> 
> csb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just make some of your meals healthier, like maybe breakfast, and *it's not starting over.* You're just flexing within your day.
Click to expand...

This. Remember. It's about progress, not perfection.


----------



## Orchid PE

Supe said:


> Definitely look into a real deal thermos, not a cheap knock off.  They will absolutely keep food warm.  I would heat food up at 5am and it would still be warm at lunchtime.  Used to bring a lot of steak and rice/chicken and rice/pork and rice to work with me.  Eggs, too.  They work best if you preheat them with boiling water before putting your food in.






Road Guy said:


> I’ve got an old school Stanley one that I’ll put chilli in on long ski days - it’s excellent


Are the "new" Stanleys any good? I have their coffee press and it's decent.

https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Classic-Vacuum-Bottle-Hammertone/dp/B000FZX93K/ref=sr_1_5?crid=37G7JV6NOG6VC&amp;dchild=1&amp;keywords=stanley+thermos&amp;qid=1601067321&amp;sprefix=stanley+%2Caps%2C300&amp;sr=8-5

Big daddy:

https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Classic-Legendary-Vacuum-Insulated/dp/B07L6M56VN/ref=sr_1_10?dchild=1&amp;keywords=stanley+thermos&amp;qid=1601067528&amp;sr=8-10


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, I sucked on Monday.  No gains, back squat I only got to 130 lbs and I was forced-FORCED I TELL YOU-to attempt real chin ups using bands.  And guess what had to be done after this:

500m row + 15 thrusters + 30sec plank AMRP over 10 minutes.  I feel like if the row was dropped to 250m, it would have been much more manageable, but the 500m was a killer.  And a bunch of chin-up attempts (I was doing negatives, so jump up and lower myself down) + strict + presses meant my arms were kinda jelly at the end of class.

I mean, last week I did skip my W/F/Sat classes due to drinking and hanging out with family, but I didn't think I'd slide this much.  I'm chalking it up to the change in weather (day started at mid-70s and dropped to high 50s by the afternoon with rain) and me just not feeling it.  Just keep swimming!


----------



## Orchid PE

I had to break down the squat rack the other day for moving. I probably won't have a place to set it back up for a while. I hate taking long breaks. It feels like restarting.


----------



## Road Guy

from your earlier post I think the new stanley stuff is the same as the old ones, my younger kid bought one last winter to do some yurt to yurt skiing and he said it held up really well.

-you could probably trade your squat rack for solid gold since its still hard to get stuff - but then you have to replace it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I did a "(not)cr0ssf1t at home" workout this morning. I have aspirations to workout 3 times a week, but I've actually only been working out a few times a month. (I miss the gym)

20 minutes As Many Rounds As Possible
50 double-unders
12 Thrusters (2x 25lb weights)
21 kettle bell swings (2x 25lb weights)
12 bentover rear delt fly (2x 25lb weights)
21 Pushups

Finished 2 rounds (with interruptions by rain and a puppy)
As you can probably guess, I have very limited equipment at home.


----------



## Violator

what is a double under?


----------



## JayKay PE

Violator said:


> what is a double under?


When one boy likes another boy at a bar, and they've had too many cosmos...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Violator said:


> what is a double under?


Jumping rope.... When for every single jump the rope goes around twice. I.e. the rope passes under your feet twice every time you jump.

It's one of the foundational crossfit movements. It takes a lot more energy because you have to jump higher and keep the rope moving very fast. Some people say that the energy you use to do 1 double under is equivalent to 3 single unders. That sounds cool, but I'm sure it has no basis in science. LOL

So people can do triple unders... they are aliens.


----------



## Road Guy

its like a single under, just with a higher jump (is how our coach explained them)..


----------



## Violator

never heard of such a thing, but also haven't jumped rope since elementary school.  Now I am intrigued. :reading:


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Violator said:


> never heard of such a thing, but also haven't jumped rope since elementary school.  Now I am intrigued. :reading:


----------



## leggo PE

Jumping rope is SO much harder as an adult than when I was a kid! I guess I just can't jump as high normally? I mean, I'm not tall by any means, but I definitely have a higher center of gravity then my 7 year old neighbor who makes jumping rope look like a piece of cake.


----------



## Orchid PE

Another thing I've found that's harder as an adult is hula hooping. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> Another thing I've found that's harder as an adult is hula hooping. I'll just leave it at that.


This is true.
To elaborate, the smaller your waist is the easier it is to hula hoop because you take up less of the hoop. So the hoop is traveling farther and has more inertia to keep it moving. This is why it's so much easier for kids because they have tiny waists.


----------



## Violator

After work I gave this double under / jump roping a try and the outcome was not very successful.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Violator said:


> After work I gave this double under / jump roping a try and the outcome was not very successful.


It took me about a month to learn how to do it, trying on probably 6 different days. The timing is different then regular jump rope.

It took another few months to get comfortable with it. Now, when I'm fresh I can do about 30 in a row. When I'm super tired I might fail after just 2 in a row.


----------



## JayKay PE

I tried to jump rope when I started getting back to this.  I suck at normal jump roping.  A double under sounds terrifying.


----------



## Road Guy

Our gym did a thing last December,called it DUcember ( dumb I know) - 50 DU's a day and you got a prize at the end if you did it every day..

At the beginning of December I could donky jump like 2-3(which is so exhausting) but I do remember christmas day going out to the garage ( it was FFFFFF'n cold) and that was the first time I was able to link around 15-20-

But its one of the most annoying things in this activity, some days I can do 60 unbroken and other days I can barely do 2-3 at a time

oh the prize was just a f'n "speed rope"  (but it does work well)


----------



## Road Guy

my son was supposed to take weight training as a HS elective, which got cancelled even though they went back to school, but since he didnt do marching band he wanted to do CrossFit (sorry I know) its actually cheaper than HS band.

But he finished his "on ramp" class and I asked him how his first class went and his text reply..

"well we did the stupid wall ball thing"

"then we did the stupid sled pushes"

maybe this will not work out well!


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> 500m row + 15 thrusters + 30sec plank AMRP over 10 minutes.  I feel like if the row was dropped to 250m, it would have been much more manageable, but the 500m was a killer.  And a bunch of chin-up attempts (I was doing negatives, so jump up and lower myself down) + strict + presses meant my arms were kinda jelly at the end of class.


Are you sure you didn't go to CrossFit?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Are you sure you didn't go to CrossFit?


This was our conditioning done at the end of class.  One of the trainers is a crazy jiu-jitsu wrestler and the other is a former gymnast.  The other two trainers are weight-lifters.  So when they work on the class programming it's programed with weight lifting on the front end and conditioning at the end.  Unfortunately, the jiu-jitsu coach has been the one responsible for conditioning this week...

Last night conditioning (following a ton of strict press/RDL/hamstring work) was: sled push 200FT/2min, heavy farmers carry 200FT/2min, and heavy ball carry 200FT/2min.  So.  we had 2 minutes to complete the task, but we had a partner we switched off with, so there was resting, but you wanted to die.  The sled killed everyone because of the distance (double what we usually have to do).  I was doing the 60lb heavy ball carry, which was super easy to get up/not too difficult, tbh.  I want to try the 100lb ball next time, but I'm super worried I'm going to break my fitbit watch with how I have to pop it up.


----------



## Road Guy

^- that also sounds a little  like XF 

We have been doing a lot of partner workouts and they are starting to get old, once a week is enough for me!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I hate partner workouts because I'm slow, so I feel like I'm hurting the team. Like, "Sorry that you had to hold that plank and extra 20 seconds, but these burpees are taking me forever!!"

Because of this everyone prefers not to have me as their partner... except for the old slow guy. We make a good (i.e. bad) team.


----------



## csb

Luckily our partner WODs have been set up in such a way that no one is really penalized if the partner is slow.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Luckily our partner WODs have been set up in such a way that no one is really penalized if the partner is slow.


Yeah, that's how our partner workouts are.  Whoever is doing the work, the other partner is resting.  So if you're struggling/not going fast enough, the other partner isn't 'penalized' for it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

No ours are usually setup where one person keeps doing something until the other person finishes.

For example:

Person 1: 300m row
Person 2: burpees until person 1 finishes

Person 2: 20 wall balls
Person 1: plank until person 2 finishes

Repeat and switch roles

It SUCKS so much. But it really does push you because your friend hates you so much right now because you're moving too slow.
People typically pair off based on fitness level.


----------



## csb

Sometimes we rest or sometimes we do a thing that's not awful. Last week we had a 50 foot heavy sled drag, 6 DBall over shoulder, then drag the sled back. During that time the partner was on the air bike for calories and the total score was calories. We actually flew through the workout and realized we could have "won" if we'd taken forever and just racked up calories.


----------



## JayKay PE

So I skipped going to the gym on Friday.  I got out of work at my actual time (3:30pm) and when I got home the change in the weather hit me and I just...konked out until like 9pm.

I did go to the gym on Saturday.  It was with the coach who usually does weekday mornings, but he was covering for the usual Saturday coach.  I don't think I did any crazy lifts, it was push press + front squat (I did around 75lbs on both, due to feeling wonky).  Also did conditioning.  I really like this coach, he was like "Your form has really improved since I last saw you and you're def stronger!"  He said that if I hadn't gotten stronger I wouldn't be able to keep such a solid form.  So, yay!  I might be getting better.

We also talked a lot about nutrition after class, mostly because I was talking about needing to increase my protein and not knowing what to do.  He gave me some numbers to aim for, for protein, fat, and carbs, and he said my main goal should just be to focus on increasing my protein right now.  He said that by doing that, using lean meats (since I did mention I can't really eat red meat due to triglycerides), that the fat and carb number should fall in line and I should eat as much protein and veggies as I can.

I cooked a ton of chicken breasts and grabbed some salad stuff from costco (feta cheese, spring mix, butter lettuce, tomatoes).  I also found some protein bars that are 20g protein, which will help my snacking at work, I think.  Main thing is he said to try it for a couple weeks but if after 12-13 days I feel super groggy/not energetic, that I can reassess if I need more carbs or sugars.

I just need to get a battery for my digital scale so I can figure out how much chicken I'm actually cutting.


----------



## csb

Welcome to the macro life. We have carbs. 

Throwing it out there that if you like salads, eat salads, but if you're all "meh, salad" try other vegetables. Roasting them and having them on hand is super easy. I roasted my veggies for the week on Saturday morning and I'll just add protein to them.


----------



## JayKay PE

It's not that I don't like salads, I think I just get bored if they're plain salads?  I think the addition of chicken and a little cheese and tomatoes will keep me interested.  If I do get bored, I can always make my poblano pepper mix I usually make for enchiladas and use butter lettuce leaves instead of tortilla shells.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I like putting hard boiled eggs and or chicken in salad both add protein. Chick peas are also a good protein add to salad.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dothracki said:


> I like putting hard boiled eggs and or chicken in salad both add protein. Chick peas are also a good protein add to salad.


I think chickpeas have too many carbs?  I had salad last night and I realized I liked the salad part (feta + grape tomatoes + spring mix + butter lettuce) more than the chicken part?  I think I need to warm the chicken up a little?  Idk.  Got to keep going!  

As all the EB girls know, I have a fucked up left knee (due to training TBs post-track) and the cold weather and lifting higher weights did a bit of a number on it.  Body weight squats after back squat were silly: my left knee kept buckling in.  Did some cold compress followed with muscle rub and it feel better today.  I was going to the gym on Wednesday, but was taking Friday off due to it being my day off/me wanting an easy day, so I'm hoping it'll pop back.  Trainer gave me a couple of exercises to help me grip better with my feet when lifting that he said would also help my knee, so I'll keep at it.  I'm hoping the extra protein in my diet will also help out.


----------



## csb

Nothing says you have to eat the chicken ON the salad. You can definitely have chicken with a side salad. 

Our trainers always tell us to think of your feet being planted and trying to twist out as you squat. You're a torque diagram from Mechanics of Materials. It helps with engaging everything so those knees don't come in. We also do wall squats unweighted every once in a awhile just to check form.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I think chickpeas have too many carbs?  I had salad last night and I realized I liked the salad part (feta + grape tomatoes + spring mix + butter lettuce) more than the chicken part?  I think I need to warm the chicken up a little?  Idk.  Got to keep going!
> 
> As all the EB girls know, I have a fucked up left knee (due to training TBs post-track) and the cold weather and lifting higher weights did a bit of a number on it.  Body weight squats after back squat were silly: my left knee kept buckling in.  Did some cold compress followed with muscle rub and it feel better today.  I was going to the gym on Wednesday, but was taking Friday off due to it being my day off/me wanting an easy day, so I'm hoping it'll pop back.  Trainer gave me a couple of exercises to help me grip better with my feet when lifting that he said would also help my knee, so I'll keep at it.  I'm hoping the extra protein in my diet will also help out.


You mentioning knee cave made me think about this.

This is a really good resource for proper lifting form and how to improve you problems. It's a site called "Squat University". The guy is a PhD physical therapist and former competitive weight lifter. He has SO many good tips and progressions to improve your lifting. I follow his IG and YouTube. He has a couple books too, if you're into that sort of thing. 

https://www.instagram.com/Squat_University/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyPYQTT20IgzVw92LDvtClw


----------



## User1

@JayKay PE i can share some of the stability exercises i got thru physical therapy. they helped with my knee issues very quickly!


----------



## Road Guy

I hate to ask a cult question here but for those of you in the XF cult what has been the structure of your workouts?

my old gym (recently quit) was pretty consistent week to week, with every day started with some form of weightlifiting and then a metcon (with aerobic days mixed in)

But looking around I see that may not be the same?

We would mostly always have:

M,Th - Some type of lower body weighlifting, then a metcon

W- usually a long aerobic workout (with a mix of lightewight fast movement DB or BB)

T,F - Some type of upper body weightlifting / gymnastics and then a metcon

S - usually a long aerobic workout (running, rowing, sleds, etc with a mix of lightewight fast movement DB or BB)

Our previous owner did his own programming so we did less of the typical XF stuff (like Fran) and more of his workouts- same but different. But it sounds like thats not typical? jsut curious - sorry for the cult question this early in the week


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> I hate to ask a cult question here but for those of you in the XF cult what has been the structure of your workouts?
> 
> my old gym (recently quit) was pretty consistent week to week, with every day started with some form of weightlifiting and then a metcon (with aerobic days mixed in)
> 
> But looking around I see that may not be the same?
> 
> We would mostly always have:
> 
> M,Th - Some type of lower body weighlifting, then a metcon
> 
> W- usually a long aerobic workout (with a mix of lightewight fast movement DB or BB)
> 
> T,F - Some type of upper body weightlifting / gymnastics and then a metcon
> 
> S - usually a long aerobic workout (running, rowing, sleds, etc with a mix of lightewight fast movement DB or BB)
> 
> Our previous owner did his own programming so we did less of the typical XF stuff (like Fran) and more of his workouts- same but different. But it sounds like thats not typical? jsut curious - sorry for the cult question this early in the week


I'm not actually a member of a XF box. My corporate gym offers various classes including "cross functional training" which is taught by a certified XF instructor. But the gym class is a little more beginner level. There's a group of us who do our own XF-like workouts. 

I don't think the gym classes has any set pattern.

Our group often does some strength training first, then a WOD, then a core workout.


Monday is squats then WOD/core,

Tuesday varies but is usually a couple WODs/core,

Wednesday is "bench day"; so no XF WODs. It's a lot of bench/chest, but it's also kind of an independent work day. I often use Wednesday to get better at whatever I'm bad at (that when I would practice double unders. More recently I'm trying to improve my handstand pushup technique).

Thursday is a couple WODs/core. The guy who programs for us like to put Thrusters on Thursday (i.e. "Thrusters Thursday").

Friday is usually more cardio/metcon focused WODs.

Except for starting with squats on Monday and bench day on Wednesday. Everything else is subject to change at anytime.

From what I understand, one of the hallmarks of XF is "constant variation" (or "constantly varied"). So some people would argue that there shouldn't be any pattern to your training. It should always be something different to keep your body guessing. One of the things CrossFit instructors are taught is how to make workouts constantly varied but not random. I'm not smart enough to do programming, so I just follow the leaders. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Road Guy

ok thanks - Ive only worked out at two other XF gyms, one was a long partner workout (sucks for drop in) and then a 15 min metcon. (no specific wieghtlifting)

Even though say it was an upper body workout every T / Th it was still different ( Floor Press, Push press, Push Jerk, HSPU, Push Ups, gymnastics stuff, etc) but I just wondered if other ones dont focus as much on the weightlifting part _ but it seems like they all have racks and weights.. but even on say "upper body days" there may still be a metcon with lots of heavy power cleans in it - 

Wife tried out a new gym today and it was just a very long warm up, reviewed the weight lifting movements for the metcon, a 20 min workout, and then a cool down -  she just said it was different, but good..


----------



## csb

You subscribe to my gym, so you know some of our programming. We definitely have a warm-up, primer, WOD, accessory work, mobility on most days. We have a deload week every 5-6 weeks (which happens to be this week) and that week is lighter loads and more cardio before we jump back into the next cycle. There's usually some kind of emphasis for what we're lifting during a cycle, but we're still lifting a lot of things. We just might do more things on a Thursday that would get us to a final max rep check in week 5 or 6. 

If we have a 7 minute AMRAP, the accessory work is going to be another decent workout. 

My old body definitely depends on that warm up getting everything ready to go and then I need mobility after. I'm glad it's programmed in.


----------



## Road Guy

So do you have days where its just weightlifting and no "metcon"?  We would have one of those every 2-3 weeks or so.

And is your  accessory work more like a weightlifting movement? Say PowerCleans or more like landmines?

We just didnt use that term at the hippy gym

Since CO makes you wear a mask, 2 months ago they started more weighlitfing and shorter WOD's - since people were literally walking out to take a breathe evey 5 minutes anyways.  - But thats been  ramping back to normal (15 -17 min wods- it helps the temps have dropped, but some exercises in a mask are just tough)

I guess I will just see how they go - trying out 2 this week - its just weird because all I can see is the "WOD" and not all the other stuff..  

Gonna be a little weird being the new guy at 5 am!


----------



## csb

There are definitely some days here and there that are just weightlifting. I wouldn't say they are the norm. Accessory work is more isolated strengthening- so core work, shoulders, old school curls. Some days accessory is legit just stretching, but focused on whatever we've been stressing the most. 

This morning was:

Rowling x 4- where you try to get to 100m on the dot and for every meter you're under or over you do that number of burpees

Three-way hip stretch

Walking lunge with twist- 50 ft

Bear crawls- 50 ft

(something else I can't remember)

5x inchworm with a push up

5 pull ups (ring rows if you nasty)

Then we grabbed dumbbells to do 2x:

5xDB burpee

4x DB front clean

3x DB front squat

2x tire flips (I FINALLY GOT TO FLIP A TIRE)

WOD

10 rounds of 

5 pull ups (or whatever alternative)

3 tire flips (DID I MENTION I GOT TO FLIP A TIRE???)

1 man maker (these are hideous)

Then after this

45 sec pigeon pose

10 cat cow

some other stretch


----------



## JayKay PE

I ate super healthy on Sunday, Monday, and halfway through Tuesday.  And then I bombed Tuesday night with some candy + lots o' chips.  I think the headache I got from my black coffee made me go to sugary/carb food because I wasn't sure if it was a low sugar headache or just a tummy thing.

Back on track today.  I think I need to stay away from coffee.  It hasn't been helping me in the past and I really don't drink it anymore.


----------



## Road Guy

Congrats on the tire flip!

&amp; yes Fuck the Man Makers! - like hmmm what could make a burpee worse,, ahhh yes,, lets add some weight...

----

So I went and crashed the 5 am slot at what might be the new gym - first take, the owner is on XF Seminar Staff, her PT Coaches were (at first glance / one class) much more qualified and professional than any of mine at my old gym. It was like the people from the XF Videos walked out of the computer screen into the gym.  I did get a lot of "coaching" today but it was all very helpful. 

There was a typical running warm up, burgerner warmup, then the sole event was 30 Min on The Minute of Power Snatches (guess my weight lifting fears went away).  I was stoked because we generally dont spent that much time on a weightlifting movement.

I was able to check my old account and we hadnt done a 1Rep Max for a snatch in over a year so I went pretty light. It was obvious that this wasnt a movement we do at a heavy weight becasue I was getting some _extra attention_ - but it was like actually useful / helfpul.

Some dude in front of me did a 225 lb Snatch, it wasnt super pretty but it was up, I was like, damn we have been going to the aerbics version of XF I think!

So I told the wife I felt like we have defin been at the amatuer place.. Plus they have two bathrooms!


----------



## csb

I feel like I should clarify we're in a deload week. 

Thanks! I asked our owner, "Is this a picture I should send to my parents to include in my baby book? 'Baby's First Tire Flip.'"

Thursdays tend to be our lifting days. I can't think of a ton of just cardio days. Our group definitely cherry picks and won't show up if it's only cardio. 

Power snatches and I are not quite friends yet. I can muscle snatch fine, but something about getting under the bar is not there for the power snatch. 

How do you ever start a workout if there's only one bathroom?


----------



## Road Guy

lol @ -  Chattaneer PE changed the title to _Nutrition, Diet, and Exercise: Notes, Goals, and Resources (these people just keep talking about crossfit)_


----------



## csb

Like I said, I'm not vegan. 

Speaking of Nutrition, Diet, Food, Meal Plans and Not CrossFit, has anyone else ever used RPDiet? I really like it. It's macros based.


----------



## Road Guy

no but I mainly eat meats and vegetables, nuts and seeds, some fruit, a little starch, and no sugar


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I ate super healthy on Sunday, Monday, and halfway through Tuesday.  And then I bombed Tuesday night with some candy + lots o' chips.  I think the headache I got from my black coffee made me go to sugary/carb food because I wasn't sure if it was a low sugar headache or just a tummy thing.
> 
> Back on track today.  I think I need to stay away from coffee.  It hasn't been helping me in the past and I really don't drink it anymore.


I had to switch to decaf... I was starting to consistently get headaches from caffeine


----------



## csb

I also don't think anyone ever "bombs" their diet. You made a choice to eat those foods. Make the choice to eat healthier foods later. It's okay.


----------



## csb

Also, this: https://www.nerdfitness.com/blog/2-big-reasons-why-cheat-meals-are-worse-than-darth-vader/

NerdFitness is pretty awesome in general, but this post is one of my favorites.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I also don't think anyone ever "bombs" their diet. You made a choice to eat those foods. Make the choice to eat healthier foods later. It's okay.


Hahahaha, oh yeah, I got right back on the train but I didn't overstress about it.  I think the coffee, which I used to drink all the time, ruined my stomach/gave me a super bad headache, so my body responded with comfort food to try and make things better.  To be honest, I don't like thinking of myself being on a diet because I'm not.  I'm just choosing to try and eat more protein and it's super hard changing my overall opinion on food.  My diet was always very red meat + starchy foods due to my family, and large portions, so I'm trying to identify better foods/ways of prepping them so I can enjoy them more. 

I'm not really keeping track of my weight number, more how my body as a whole feels and noting that clothes are feeling looser, but I do think tracking what I eat works better for me.  I def treat myself, and have no shame doing so, but I've slowly started making the portion smaller.  My big nemesis right now is buying chips at Costco.  That's too much freedom/the bags are so large that I can't really 'gauge' how much I eat even when I portion it out because it looks like the bag hasn't gotten smaller.  I might just start buying junk food like that from the local store.  I feel like the amount I eat from a normal bag will help my brain go, "Oh, you ate a bigger % than expected, maybe slow down a bit and save some for tomorrow if you want more".

In other news; last night strict press was 70lbs total (I remember when I could only do 5lbs on each side and I'd be shaking).  I feel if we had less reps per set I could have gone up in weight?  We had 3x5 as a warmup and then 5x5 as the actual working round.  So the weight def limited me.  And then conditioning was 14 lunges, 10 situps, and 6 burpees, AMRAP for 12minutes.  I forgot how many rounds I did, and my burpees were sad, but I'm happy I went.

And I fucking treated myself to the weekly special at my favorite restaurant: eggplant parm with basil mozzarella on a roll with a beer and a shot.  Dessert was a scoop of celery root ice cream.  They were delicious and I have no regrets eating something amazing (and this restaurant is super legit with portioning/keeping things at a real human size vs. most places in the midwest that just pile things on).


----------



## JayKay PE

Whoops, I didn't talk about crossfit in the crossfit thread.

Uh.  Crossfit crossfit, jump on a box, Tia and Matt running, let me pick up this super heavy thing and THROW IT OVER MY SHOULDER ONTO THE GROUND.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Whoops, I didn't talk about crossfit in the crossfit thread.
> 
> Uh.  Crossfit crossfit, jump on a box, Tia and Matt running, let me pick up this super heavy thing and THROW IT OVER MY SHOULDER ONTO THE GROUND.


Nice try. You already said AMRAPand burpees in your first post, so you indeed posted about CrossFit.


----------



## csb

Today was an EMOM with bike for a minute, front squat x 3 the next minute, alternating for 20 minutes. We were supposed to go up in weight each time and start at 60% of heavy. I looked through my notes and say "Front Squat (Heavy) 105-lbs" but I have no idea what that workout was- I think it was one rep? Anyway, I finished round ten of the front squats on 105 and I think I might have had a teensy more in me if we were looking for 1 RM.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Nice try. You already said AMRAPand burpees in your first post, so you indeed posted about CrossFit.


But we don't actually run, so is it really crossfit?  We mostly just lunge a lot and get told "grip the floor!  Three points of contact in the foot!  Big toe!  BIG TOE!"


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> But we don't actually run, so is it really crossfit?  We mostly just lunge a lot and get told "grip the floor!  Three points of contact in the foot!  Big toe!  BIG TOE!"


CrossFitters barely run. Now, if you said you never bike, that would be something different. 

Today for me was "knees out when you come up!"


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> CrossFitters barely run. Now, if you said you never bike, that would be something different.
> 
> Today for me was "knees out when you come up!"


We never bike.  We're told to row instead. 

We always get the knees out, usually when they're like "Front squat.  Deep.  Deeper.  Okay.  Breath out while going up.  Grip.  Knees out!"


----------



## csb

This morning we laughed about how we all seem to enjoy the extra work that holding your breath while squatting provides. 

We row a lot. I like to pretend I'm Sandra Bullock in Bird Box when I do it. "BOY!"


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

csb said:


> if you said you never bike


These are such sad words.


----------



## csb

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> These are such sad words.


Agreed. 

Well, about normal biking. I don't mean assault bike.


----------



## Road Guy

My #1 food crutch is chips - I dont really know why -  but I will buy one of those $1 bags at the chekcout corner because if I ever buy a full bag they are F'n gone... 

I am tryig to detox from being in vegas 4 days - mostly fat tuesdays and in n out burger &amp; yes two tacos at the Taco Bell Cantina! (Which were suprisingly good) - but I also quit my gym while in vegas so I am trying to get signed up at the new one, new owner is slow to charge my cc - maybe thats a good thing (doesnt have bill collectors beating downe her door - she said just show up and dont worry about it.

Wife is thinking of leaving the cult though, apparently next month there is an F45 coming near us. which to me is just a knock off XF gym, chain owned by Mark Wallburg..


----------



## csb

Road Guy said:


> My #1 food crutch is chips - I dont really know why -  but I will buy one of those $1 bags at the chekcout corner because if I ever buy a full bag they are F'n gone...
> 
> I am tryig to detox from being in vegas 4 days - mostly fat tuesdays and in n out burger &amp; yes two tacos at the Taco Bell Cantina! (Which were suprisingly good) - but I also quit my gym while in vegas so I am trying to get signed up at the new one, new owner is slow to charge my cc - maybe thats a good thing (doesnt have bill collectors beating downe her door - she said just show up and dont worry about it.
> 
> Wife is thinking of leaving the cult though, apparently next month there is an F45 coming near us. which to me is just a knock off XF gym, chain owned by Mark Wallburg..


Marky Mark AND it's only 45 minutes? Sign. Me. Up.


----------



## Road Guy

I keep telling her he not going to be teaching the class.. or ever show up...


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> These are such sad words.


I'm sorry, we're still Team Terrifying Thighs!  Wonder twins!!!

@RG, you don't know that.  Marky Mark might show up.  He might be there.  Ready to teach just your wife.


----------



## csb

I think that was basically the movie Fear with Reese Witherspoon and Mark Wahlberg.


----------



## Road Guy

I'm not scared, all these hollywood types are puzzies in real life...


----------



## JayKay PE

Lololololololol.  I died on Saturday.  We did a pyramid bench press like this: 10, 8, 6, 4, 3, 2, 1, 1, 4, 6, 8, 10.  I actually benched way more than I usually did (did 20lbs on each side for 8 after doing it for a couple reps, so total weight of 75lbs), and was feeling good.  But then we had the final 10 to 1 rep of kettlebell exercises.  Single arm push press, reverse lunge (while holding kettlebell), one-arm swings, and rows.  Everyone finished so much earlier than me and I was just...dying.  Was super sore.  I wish I could have gone down a kettlebell size, but there were only blues left so on blue I remained.  

I skipped the gym yesterday, was still sore and got a super bad headache right before I would have gone.  Then the skies opened up and poured for a straight 2-3 hours.  Obviously the barometer was dropping and my head wanted to die.

I wish my gym had more evening classes during the week.  They currently only do M/W/F for evening classes, but do morning classes every day of the week.  It just sucks because if I miss Monday class I technically can't do anything until Wednesday.


----------



## Road Guy

Do they just not have night classes Tuesday &amp; Thursdays?

my old gym did away with the 5 PM and later classes (on Tu/Th), which really sucked, I could see their point as they were barely full, but it certainly made getting "gym days" tough


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> Do they just not have night classes Tuesday &amp; Thursdays?
> 
> my old gym did away with the 5 PM and later classes (on Tu/Th), which really sucked, I could see their point as they were barely full, but it certainly made getting "gym days" tough


Yeah, no night classes on Tuesday/Thursday.  They do have semi-private sessions, but there are only four trainers, so they're stretched a little thin?  I believe they're hiring a new trainer soon, so I'm hoping there will be more class days vs. semi-priate/private sessions.


----------



## Orchid PE

I finally dropped below 17% BF yesterday morning. Hoping to drop down more before I set up the squat rack again and begin bulking.


----------



## Road Guy

what are using to determine the %?

I had paid a little extra for the water sumbermission body fat test in Decemmber but that lady closed down her business


----------



## Orchid PE

The scale I got a few months ago. Plus calibers. The calibers aren't as accurate, but they are consistent with the scale in showing % drop.

Even if they're not 100% accurate, they are still very precise. I'm mainly using them to see if BF is dropping, which it is. Mirror test says the same.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> The scale I got a few months ago. Plus calibers. The calibers aren't as accurate, but they are consistent with the scale in showing % drop.
> 
> Even if they're not 100% accurate, they are still very precise. I'm mainly using them to see if BF is dropping, which it is. Mirror test says the same.


Hm, the head trainer at my gym said that calipers are more accurate than the scales. But I think there's a specific technique to pinching with the calipers. When she does it, it hurts like a MF.

Edit: But I agree. If you're measuring consistently, it's the trend that's more important than the specific number.


----------



## Orchid PE

The issue is that I don't carry much fat anywhere other than my stomach. So when the other measurements are factored in the % drops dramatically. The calipers read like 14%.


----------



## JayKay PE

Did Friday and Saturday workout (yay) and planning on not missing and MWFSat workouts until the end of the month, because I paid for them!  

Friday was Zercher squats, which I'd never done before.  Got to around 10kg each side (so total of 35kg lift, I think)?  I believe I could have gone heavier, but it was also my first time doing the movement, so I wanted to err on the side of caution.  My inner elbow did hurt a bunch right after, but I think that's just because of how this squat is.

Saturday was more bench press, but we were doing not normal reps.  I know there is a specific term for how we did the reps, but it was 2.2.2 x 4 instead of 6x4 for the reps.  I usually tap out at 20lbs per side for the bench press, but I was able to get up to 27.5lbs on each side.  Granted, I almost thought I was going to die, and needed the coaches help, but afterwards he said he wasn't really 'lifting' anything (he 'helped' by using three fingers to guide it up, but it did make me feel better about getting a higher weight).  We also did a bunch of pull ups/dips, but I used the TRX and did modified versions and wanted to die.  The guys, on the other hands, were adding chains around their neck to increase weight.  

Also my new goal, or an additional goal for next year, is to learn how to lift up the 100lb heavy ball.  I can pop the 60lb up super easy but something about the 100lb kills me.  It's like I have to ultra deep squat to get it and I just can't pop it the final way up.  It prob doesn't help that I always attempt this after we've finished the work out and I'm dead inside.


----------



## JayKay PE

*cries all alone in the thread because everyone else triggered chatt*

Last night was front squat!  I'm slowly starting to like the movement, not that I've done it more than twice and I've figured out where to put my hands.  Didn't match weights with the other girl, but I did get to around 45kg total weight front squat.  Again, slow and steady.  I did want to die on the goblet squat work we were doing.  Not sure, but I think I was just doing them too fast, which was unnecessary. 

A new trainer started last night, and he has a B-name too.  Bryce.  Blake.  Bruce.  Whhhhyyyyyy?  I am hoping that a new trainer does potentially mean Tuesday/Thursday evening classes soon?


----------



## Road Guy

I hated the front squat when we first were introdcued to them, but now I dig them - on a heavy one a few weeks ago I was able to learn the importance of elbows up, as the weight slowly, then quickly rolled down my arms and too the floor 

Hope they do add some extra spots for you 

general gym related : we changed gyms and the programming is just a tad different, im either going too heavy or too light on stuff, be glad when I can get it dialed back in...


----------



## csb

I like front squat because it feels like an easier bail than then barbell crushing me from behind. I also gotta squeze cheeks and engage that core and all that jazz to make it happen, so it's a good movement. I don't think I'll go much above the 105-lbs I'm doing now.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> much above the 105-lbs I'm doing now.


we're front squat weight buddies

*squeals in joy of being like csb in any way shape or form*


----------



## csb

We can share a spot on the rig! We won't even have to pretend like maybe we want to put a couple of 5s on just to see. We'll get to that in a a few months. Maybe.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My front rack form is bad. I was actually working on that a lot pre quarantine. A lot of lat stretching and wrist flexibility. I often start in a front rack and then have to switch to the cheaty crossed arms because my wrists are killing me.


----------



## csb

jean15paul_PE said:


> My front rack form is bad. I was actually working on that a lot pre quarantine. A lot of lat stretching and wrist flexibility. I often start in a front rack and then have to switch to the cheaty crossed arms because my wrists are killing me.


Wait, what? Like you cross your arms in front of you? 

I have to do a lot of PVC warm-up and then I tend to roll my triceps on the bar before I really get into it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

csb said:


> Wait, what? Like you cross your arms in front of you?
> 
> I have to do a lot of PVC warm-up and then I tend to roll my triceps on the bar before I really get into it.


yeah. I don't have the flexibility to keep good front rack form. (I'm working on it.) After a few minutes it gets painful, so I often switch to this... (image swiped from google search below)

Gotta put your thumbs under the bar to keep it from rolling forward.

From what I understand, it's an acceptable variation. But using this position is often seen as "giving up" at getting a proper front rack. The trainer usually shakes his head at me, but he also knows that I'm working on it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I thought it was wrist flexibility at first and was working on that. But then the trainer assessed me and he thinks it's lat flexibility preventing me from getting my elbows up. So my wrists end up bending further and hurting.


----------



## Supe

Not everyone is built to be able to front rack with high elbows.  My forearms are two inches longer than my humerus.  Even if I could bend my wrists 90 degrees (which I can't), my hands would have to be a full 5 inches out on either side of my shoulder to get the bar to the top of my chest, and that's with elbows up MAYBE 30 degrees.  If I were to "front rack" with my elbows nearing 90 degrees, the bar would be about an inch away from the BACK of my neck.


----------



## JayKay PE

If I try and do my front rack the "right" way, with my hands right at my shoulders, I def can't get under and my wrists hurt.  The last trainer we did a front rack round was like "Your hands shouldn't be holding the rack in place.  Your position should, and it should be resting on your shoulders/clavicle area."  I now space my hands out more on the bar when I front rack (I think to the first line vs. where the grip just starts) and I also allow my pinky/ring fingers sometime to get in front of the bar so I can keep a better squat form vs. curling forward/rounding my back to keep my hands firmly on the bar.  

I'm not competing.  Just adding weight.


----------



## csb

Who has a 90-lb push press? This kid.


----------



## Road Guy

cool beans!


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!  We did push presses last night!  A very weird rep set (8, 8, 6, 4, 4, 2, 2) every 2 min.  Accidentally did a strict press halfway through my set of 6 for bar + 35lbs and thoroughly confused myself.  Was chasing Lindsey the whole time (we had to share a rack and I was getting frustrated I had to keep rearranging the weights.  Finally got to 95lbs push press!  The weight management was horrible (we had 3x10lb on each side with mini weights).  I think this is a PR, but I'm super happy I was able to hit it for the 2 rep.  Def think I could have done a couple more...but then we had to do rowing.

The third 'round' of exercises have slowly been taking longer/them giving us more time.  We're all confused.  This round was 6 rows each side, 6 split lunges each side, and 10 pushups.  I am sooooooo bad at pushups, but I like the modification one of the trainers told me to do.  It's like a negative/resistance pushup? Like I lower myself in regular pushup position for around 3-seconds, maintaining form to the floor, and then when I 'push' myself back up I'm allowed to be on my knees/go normal speed.  I def feel it since we did 4 rounds.  Working towards those 2021 goals!!!


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Yay!  We did push presses last night!  A very weird rep set (8, 8, 6, 4, 4, 2, 2) every 2 min.  Accidentally did a strict press halfway through my set of 6 for bar + 35lbs and thoroughly confused myself.  Was chasing Lindsey the whole time (we had to share a rack and I was getting frustrated I had to keep rearranging the weights.  Finally got to 95lbs push press!  The weight management was horrible (we had 3x10lb on each side with mini weights).  I think this is a PR, but I'm super happy I was able to hit it for the 2 rep.  Def think I could have done a couple more...but then we had to do rowing.
> 
> The third 'round' of exercises have slowly been taking longer/them giving us more time.  We're all confused.  This round was 6 rows each side, 6 split lunges each side, and 10 pushups.  I am sooooooo bad at pushups, but I like the modification one of the trainers told me to do.  It's like a negative/resistance pushup? Like I lower myself in regular pushup position for around 3-seconds, maintaining form to the floor, and then when I 'push' myself back up I'm allowed to be on my knees/go normal speed.  I def feel it since we did 4 rounds.  Working towards those 2021 goals!!!


NICE!

(psst- we're talking about lifting in our very secret XF thread)


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> NICE!
> 
> (psst- we're talking about lifting in our very secret XF thread)


But am I allowed to be in the super secret thread since I’m not a XF’er?

Tonight was super fun! Finally got to deadlift after a while (normal deadlift not sumo). Reps were 3x6 for warmup followed by 4x3 then 2x2.  I deadlifted bar (15kg) + 60kg + 40lb for the last set of 3 and the sets of 2s. So close to 100kg lift! Want to try and get it by the end of the year. 40lb = around 18kg. A total lift of around 93kg. Only 7kg more!!! The trainer for the group said I could prob hit 100kg by the end of the year if I keep at it. It’s all about making sure my grip stays tight and lifting with the legs!


----------



## JayKay PE

*continues to use thread as a jaykay journal of exercise*

Saturday was bench press!  It was super quick rounds (1 min/round) and I was sharing a rack with someone, so I felt like I had no down time because we were swapping weights around.  Got to 32.5lb on each side, so with the bar I got to 98lb!  I'm hoping I can keep working and get more consistent lifts (that's one of my 2021 goals: to actually record the workouts for the fitness class and my lift weights so I know where to 'start').


----------



## Orchid PE

I just remembered summer sausage would be something good to bring for lunch, too. 

I just cleared a spot in the garage to setup the squat rack. So assuming everything goes ok with the storm I'll run up to the storage unit and pickup my equipment to start working out again.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> But am I allowed to be in the super secret thread since I’m not a XF’er?
> 
> Tonight was super fun! Finally got to deadlift after a while (normal deadlift not sumo). Reps were 3x6 for warmup followed by 4x3 then 2x2.  I deadlifted bar (15kg) + 60kg + 40lb for the last set of 3 and the sets of 2s. So close to 100kg lift! Want to try and get it by the end of the year. 40lb = around 18kg. A total lift of around 93kg. Only 7kg more!!! The trainer for the group said I could prob hit 100kg by the end of the year if I keep at it. It’s all about making sure my grip stays tight and lifting with the legs!


You lift heavy things like a lot a lot. You can totally come over.


----------



## JayKay PE

More daily journaling by jaykay.  We did tempo back squats yesterday.  2 down.  2 at the bottom.  Then straight up/back down with no rest.  5x5 every 90sec.  I only got to 60+bar yesterday for my lift.  I had to share a rack with another girl, who is usually on top of things/helps rack weight and adjust stuff, but yesterday she just succccccked.  I let her go first and she is super weak on the back squat and it took her forever to squat/do the rep, which I wouldn't have minded at much, but the trainer was watching/giving her a lot of personal attention because she hasn't done back squat.  And she took that as an opportunity to ask him a bunch of questions/not focus on doing the actual squats.  So she'd do like 2 and he'd come over and adjust something, and she's ask him something else, and I'm like...you need to finish, we only have 20seconds left in this round and I still need to do my set.

I think next time I'm going to squat with Lindsey.  She's usually a higher weight than me, but she's super on top  of switching weights/etc. with me when I've worked with her in the past.  Just a little disappointed that I didn't get to do as much work/focus on going higher in weight than I wanted.

Also we did many burpees last night.  Not as much as the XF people prob do, but we had 3 rounds of 15 KB swing, 8-12 burpees, and 12 squat jump, one of each category EMOM.  I foolishly did 12 burpees, because that's what the trainer said to do, but then the next minute I died doing squat jumps.  I was also light on the KB swing, I grabbed a yellow, and I felt like I was getting corrected all the time while swinging because my form was just collapsing.  *sigh*  Getting fit it hard.


----------



## Road Guy

I think you either make friends at the squat rack or find the people you stay away from at the beginning of class so you dont get stuck with them again!


----------



## Road Guy

So I ordered a bar and some plates we can do some stuff at home - there are a lot of barbell type workouts I could do mostly from the house on days I have work getting in the way of my gym time or when the locally elected morons close them down again - but I am not planning to get a squat rack, I coud make room for it but I think if I can get around 95# worth of weight that would allow me to do most of the workouts ( Power Cleans, Push Press, jerk, front squats, etc) - even if I am a tad lighter on some movements.

If I have some access to the gym I dont see where I am going to need the squat rack? (not that it wouldnt be nice)

Ive got a decent pull up bar that I can do anything you would use a bar for ( even muscle ups if I could do them)


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Also we did many burpees last night.  Not as much as the XF people prob do, but we had 3 rounds of 15 KB swing, 8-12 burpees, and 12 squat jump, one of each category EMOM.  I foolishly did 12 burpees, because that's what the trainer said to do, but then the next minute I died doing squat jumps.  I was also light on the KB swing, I grabbed a yellow, and I felt like I was getting corrected all the time while swinging because my form was just collapsing.  *sigh*  Getting fit it hard.


(whispers) You are a XFer, but at an oly gym. 

We definitely partner up based on height and/or weight lifted and I find that each person helps load/unload so that everyone is getting the same rest. Mostly I make sure to go to the emptier class if we're going to be on the rig or I avoid eye contact with other people when it's partner matching time.


----------



## JayKay PE

Road Guy said:


> I think you either make friends at the squat rack or find the people you stay away from at the beginning of class so you dont get stuck with them again!


The funny thing is, she was totally fine the last couple of times we had to share, so I have no idea what was going on.  I'll chalk it up to a minor incident and try to stick with the other girl from then on if possible.  It was just a little irritating because she'd take like 60sec to finish her round and I'd have to rush to get mine all done in the remaining time (and when each 'round' takes 4sec minimum...yeah).  I got to rest, but still.  It was just irritating.

@csb, i'll never be as cool as you and RG.  Not a real XFer.  Just jaykay trying her best.


----------



## csb

Your EMOM is still roughly the same, just with a time offset. However, I get it because those things drive me nuts. 

Um, do you need to see pictures of me doing scaled burpees? Would that help?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Your EMOM is still roughly the same, just with a time offset. However, I get it because those things drive me nuts.
> 
> Um, do you need to see pictures of me doing scaled burpees? Would that help?


Yesssssssss.  You understand my need to have my work completed around the same time as everyone else.

As for scaled burpees...I did flopping fish jaykay burpees yesterday.  I wanted to die.  I don't get dizzy, but I get super out of breath/I almost forget to breath when I do them.  It's like if I slow down I'll stop, so I force myself to keep going.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I really want one of these, but I have no where to put it...


----------



## csb

In the guest bedroom?


----------



## Road Guy

thats the one i would get if I was to get one, but other than a heavy squat what are you really going to be able to do?

I was thinking it would help your power clean if you always had to power clean your front squat


----------



## akwooly

bench, pullups, dip bar attachment, pulley attachments for lat pull downs, press downs.


----------



## akwooly

I have been lazy and slacking.  Feels like i am starting over after taking eight months off from training.  any training i have done has been sporadic, hard to make gainz when you go hard for a week then take two weeks off.   Back to linear progression and progressive overloading.


----------



## Road Guy

akwooly said:


> bench, pullups, dip bar attachment, pulley attachments for lat pull downs, press downs.


Ive got a pretty sweet pull up bar (mounted in the garage ceiling) and I have rings so I can do ring dips - I can pass on the bench - takes up too much space - just have to get by with floor press  - could use a KB though

Rogue must have cranked up pretty strong, the two local places here, Rep Fitness and Rage Fitness are about a month out on stuff..

Denver is shutting down gyms in the City Limits tomorrow ( even though there isnt any real data behind it) so sadly I imagine a lot of shit going to be forsale as I dont think small gyms are going to be able to take another shutdown.

So if there is no choice to go to the gym - then the heavy squat option would be nice to have-


----------



## akwooly

I tore my pec doing ring dips...


----------



## akwooly

spoken like a true crossfitter "I can pass on the bench"


----------



## Road Guy

You probably had a 45 plate tied to you when you were doing the ring dips!

The bench is really only useful if your are an offensive or defensive lineman - but I just dont have the space for another thing to lay around the garage and collect stuff - If I was just going to Bench, Squat and Curl I could go over to Chatts Planet Fitness Gym for $10/ month


----------



## akwooly

you should totally try to crossfit at the globo gym and see how long it takes to get kicked out!


----------



## Road Guy

It’s on my to do list but all the globo   gyms here are on a reservation system- they are not letting people just drop in and try it.

hoping to get some video of it


----------



## JayKay PE

Sad sumo.  Was only able to get to 85kg total lift.  For some reason dropping my hips is way harder with the sumo rather than the deadlift.

Then we all died in conditioning workout followed by accessory.  Conditioning was 5 rounds, 1 minute per set of 8 box steps (with DB), 10 DB curls, 10 box dips...but I accidentally got DB that were way too heavy.  So my minute was more of a continuous hell of those going directly into another set of hell.  Then the accessory round was AMRAP 10 RDLs, 10 reverse lunges, with sprints.  I had to drop weight with the reverse lunges, I was almost falling over just holding the weight, and I forgot how much I hated sprinting.  Made it through, not sore today, but I'm like dying just thinking of that work.  Went home, didn't shower, was so tired, and felt like dumpster trash this morning.


----------



## csb

Is it because you're bending forward to go to the bar rather than pushing your hips back to get to the bar? I just learned this and it made such a big difference in getting that lower back set.


----------



## akwooly

think of sumo as a knee hinge and not a hip hinge


----------



## JayKay PE

akwooly said:


> think of sumo as a knee hinge and not a hip hinge


Yeah, I think that's what the trainer was trying to explain to me, but it was also at the end of the rep and I hate using the modified over/under grip, so I was being super frustrated and just forced my way through it.  I mean, on one hand, I like that they're making me learn to have the super correct form, but I also hate it because it means I need to go slower and can't just explode into it (one of the other trainers made me do a slow lift to around 2" off the ground before completing the lift and I wanted to be like "I hate you so much, I am not an actual exercise person, let me just pick up the weight and put it down"

Also...I still feel super uncomfortable just dropping my weight.  I need to get over that and not be scared of making big noise.


----------



## akwooly

You ain’t elite unless you drop your weights. That’s how crossfitters signal each other.


----------



## JayKay PE

akwooly said:


> You ain’t elite unless you drop your weights. That’s how crossfitters signal each other.


Good thing I'm not a crossfitter.

Friday workout: Good Mornings with a barbell?  I felt like I was doing them wrong because they seemed so easy?  Followed by rowing the barbell, RDLs, and TRX supermans.  Conditioning was wall balls + reverse lunges + row +rest EMOM without pause in between.  It was horrible.  I am super bad at wall balls, mostly because I tend to oversquat and then get stuck at the bottom and it's super hard to explode out from that.

Saturday workout: Dumbbell rows + bench press followed by horrible dumbbell push press, front rack forward lunges, and front rack carry.  Last bit of class was sled sprint + medicine ball slams + more reverse lunges.  Why are they making us do so many lunges?  This seems unnecessary and mean.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Friday workout: Good Mornings with a barbell?  I felt like I was doing them wrong because they seemed so easy?


Add weight or slow down in both directions.  Your ass/hamstrings should be on fire.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Add weight or slow down in both directions.  Your ass/hamstrings should be on fire.


I was going pretty slow.  My hamstrings felt it a little bit.  I only had 60lbs + the bar.  Idk.  It was the first time I was doing the movement, so I wanted to go a little light to make sure I wasn't going to kill myself.  I'm used to just doing good mornings with a plate in my hands, which I felt actually was more unbalanced than the barbell version.

Idk.  Live and learn.  Will do more later!


----------



## JayKay PE

The new trainer is a crossfitter.  The new exercises are not fun.  We only did 3 sets of 6 for push press and then everything else was accessory and conditioning.  I didn't join this gym to do crossfit.  I joined this gym to do weightlifting.

And then I slammed a 25lb dumbbell on my finger and it's super sad right now.  I hope I don't lose the nail...just because they're pains in the ass to regrow.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I was going pretty slow.  My hamstrings felt it a little bit.  I only had 60lbs + the bar.  Idk.  It was the first time I was doing the movement, so I wanted to go a little light to make sure I wasn't going to kill myself.  I'm used to just doing good mornings with a plate in my hands, which I felt actually was more unbalanced than the barbell version.
> 
> Idk.  Live and learn.  Will do more later!


Either go up in weight, or you can a) use a "high bar" barbell position instead of low bar, which decreases your leverage and makes it harder, and b) do more of a "bend at the waist" and less of a "push your butt back".  By not pushing your butt back so far, you feel more off balance during the movement, making it much more difficult.  A lot of people who also squat probably push their butt back out of habit and turn the movement into a lousy squat more so than a good morning.


----------



## Road Guy

Surely they have a program they run that the trainers implement?  (or did he just go off the rails in the accessory work?)

new gym has some of the very grippy (competition) bars and man oh man do they really help out for deadlifts.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Either go up in weight, or you can a) use a "high bar" barbell position instead of low bar, which decreases your leverage and makes it harder, and b) do more of a "bend at the waist" and less of a "push your butt back".  By not pushing your butt back so far, you feel more off balance during the movement, making it much more difficult.  A lot of people who also squat probably push their butt back out of habit and turn the movement into a lousy squat more so than a good morning.


Nah.  I never push my butt out, which is why my RDLs and everything suck, because I tend to lock my knees and get matchstick legs.  I def was just bending at the waist.  Idk.  Hopefully we get to do this again so I can tinker more with it.

@RG - The programming I think is done week by week, with each trainer taking an opportunity to program.  The new trainer is a crossfitter/she's done a lot of training I think at university level?  It just sucks because a lot of her programming is for dumbbell and when there are three other girls in the class...it means I need to grab the 5lbs or the 25lbs...both which do not help me to do the conditioning.  I'm just a little angry because I signed up for this gym/training because it was weight lifting based (lower impact/more lifting) and the new trainer doesn't seem to program for that...and I just signed up for a yearly plan at this gym because I really liked the programming.

Hopefully it's only a week/she won't be doing all the programming going forward.


----------



## akwooly

It’s wild to think programming on a week to week basis. With different trainers program each week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

akwooly said:


> It’s wild to think programming on a week to week basis. With different trainers program each week.


Not for crossfitters. #ConstantlyVaried


----------



## JayKay PE

akwooly said:


> It’s wild to think programming on a week to week basis. With different trainers program each week.


I mean, it follows a usual pattern of: track warmup/basic warmup, barbell lifting, accessory, then conditioning.  But now they're cutting the barbell lifting shorter and shorter to make the accessory and conditioning rounds be 6 rounds instead of 4 rounds and adding another section at the end for a specific muscle group/targeted workout.

I'm not really liking the new trainer programming.  She's nice.  But not enjoying it.


----------



## Road Guy

If your unhappy id ask the owners -I wish I had done that sooner at my last place.Still glad we left but also wish I didnt have to go out in a scorched earth way..

But Id like to think most places have a year long programming in place, it seems well go heavy barbell stuff for a while and forget about the "XF" stuff and then it comes back when youre not expecting it. So it might be part of their programming to add in a little more conditiong?  I personally hate doing dumbell cleans, snatches, etc, they are draining and dont seem as fun as when you do them with a bar

Also - I didnt like that I did a cardio workout that hid 92 burpees in it last night


----------



## csb

I'd ask if you're in a deload week as well. Cardio takes over in deload to give the muscles a break.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

I’ve met my weight loss goal,finally. Progress pics coming later.

Down to 219 lbs from 294.5 lbs.


----------



## matt267 PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve met my weight loss goal,finally. Progress pics coming later.
> 
> Down to 219 lbs from 294.5 lbs.


Well done.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve met my weight loss goal,finally. Progress pics coming later.
> 
> Down to 219 lbs from 294.5 lbs.


View attachment 17961


----------



## Dean Agnostic

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve met my weight loss goal,finally. Progress pics coming later.
> 
> Down to 219 lbs from 294.5 lbs.


Sexy Boy !  You're the David Goggins of EB.


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I’ve met my weight loss goal,finally. Progress pics coming later.
> 
> Down to 219 lbs from 294.5 lbs.


Sweet.  Sweet sweet victory.

Get that switch.  Play AC with us!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> Sweet.  Sweet sweet victory.
> 
> Get that switch.  Play AC with us!


Switch on the way, AC tbd...


----------



## JayKay PE

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Switch on the way, AC tbd...


Please point hangout video to tv screen when you start to replay Super Mario 64 so I can watch/make comments again.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, do not drink a ton of coffee and then try to lift.  My grip was shot and I was sweating like a fucking nun in a porn shop.


----------



## akwooly

Chalk. Chalk. Chalk. 
Coffee is my pre workout drink.


----------



## envirotex

^^^Yup.


----------



## Orchid PE

The squat rack is out of storage and set up. My last full workout was awhile ago, so the squats on Sunday and deadlifts yesterday have me feeling pretty sore. Will be nice to get back into the groove to get a good workout without doms.


----------



## JayKay PE

Tonight we did a ton of bench press stuff. 12 rounds, EMOM, going from wide, to normal, to narrow, bench press. I only maxed at 17.75lb on each side, since it was a lot of rounds. We then went to chin-ups and box dips. I DID CHIN-UPS. Granted, they were with the scary purple band, but I did the 6 chin-ups per round for 6 rounds. I kinda died at 6, so I attempted negatives for the last two (which weren’t required), and I feel like I might actually be getting stronger? Goals for 2021 are getting started in 2020!!!

Last part of workout killed me, though. 15 kbs, followed by front rack carry, then 10 thrusters, with more front carries back and forth. The thrusters killed me after all the presses/chin-ups. I started at 20lb dumbbells and then dropped to 15lb...and I still died. 

BUT ITS ALL IN THE PURSUIT OF GETTING GAINS. 

...which is promptly ruined by drinking a ton of trash beer bourbon, and giant burger tonight for dinner.


----------



## akwooly

Snatch grip deadlifts 5x2 

OH presses 5x10

pullups 3 x max

Single arm DB rows 3x10

my legs aren’t as sore as I thought they would be after Hero WOD Chad.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am sad. I went to class today, and I was the only one there. It was horrible. We did 4 rounds of 8 strict press + push press AMRP for 2:15 each round. I wanted to die. Followed by some normal stuff (inverted rings + dumbbell presses) then last round was 15 wall balls, 12 reverse lunges (w/medicine ball) and a few laps while holding the medicine ball. For 12 minutes. And because I was the only one doing it, I wanted to die (even more so). My arms and back are so tired now. So tired. 

But! Gym tomorrow as well!!!! Have to get stronger!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I do much better at the gym when working out with a group


----------



## JayKay PE

O HEY.  GUESS WHAT WE DID ON SATURDAY?  AFTER I DID ALL THAT ARM NONSENSE ON FRIDAY BY MYSELF.  MORE ARM SHIT.

Saturday = 10 rounds, OMEM.  10 pullups.  10 bench dumbbell push presses.  I did the pullups with the big purple band and got to around 8ish before I tapped out (but it's better, I think, than doing the TRX?).  Did 30lbs for the dumbbell pushes.  THEN WE HAD TO THE DEATH PARTNER WORKOUT.  4min straight hang, switching off when you let go.  I could maybe do 20-30seconds straight before I switched.  This was then followed by 100 wall balls, I split them with my partner.  I am sure I did more than the 50, even though we switched every 10.  Then we slammed through 100 weighted goblet squats, which my partner and I did amazing at.  So I've done 50+ wall balls per day, back to back, after a hard arm exercise.

Sometimes, wall balls are easy/I somehow fall into the rhythm, other times...I'm lucky I don't slam myself in the face.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> O HEY.  GUESS WHAT WE DID ON SATURDAY?  AFTER I DID ALL THAT ARM NONSENSE ON FRIDAY BY MYSELF.  MORE ARM SHIT.
> 
> Saturday = 10 rounds, OMEM.  10 pullups.  10 bench barbell push presses.  I did the pullups with the big purple band and got to around 8ish before I tapped out (but it's better, I think, than doing the TRX?).  Did 30lbs for the barbell pushes.  THEN WE HAD TO THE DEATH PARTNER WORKOUT.  4min straight hang, switching off when you let go.  I could maybe do 20-30seconds straight before I switched.  This was then followed by 100 wall balls, I split them with my partner.  I am sure I did more than the 50, even though we switched every 10.  Then we slammed through 100 weighted goblet squats, which my partner and I did amazing at.  So I've done 50+ wall balls per day, back to back, after a hard arm exercise.
> 
> Sometimes, wall balls are easy/I somehow fall into the rhythm, other times...I'm lucky I don't slam myself in the face.


Sounds like you're having a ton of fun


----------



## JayKay PE

Dear jaykay fitness journal;

Yesterday was not fun.  Back squats with a 3-second pause are fine, but not four in a row, followed immediately by another four explosive/normal back squats.  Doing this for five rounds was not fun.  Following this with weighted single leg RDLs, side dips, and loaded Cossack squats = not fun.  The 12 walking lunges with overhead plate (which I dropped after one rounds), not fun, the 14 dumbbell snatches, not fun, the 10 burpees, which involved me mostly flopping on the floor in a weird half-crawl motion, were def not fun.  Having to do that sequence for five rounds was the ultimate not fun.

Yesterday was not fun.  We'll see if tonight is slightly better.

Yours truly, jaykay


----------



## Road Guy

Maybe an upper body range of motion tonight?

~we are doing a burpee challenge at the gym this month, winner gets a new pair of shoes (or $100) but the top 3 people already have over 2000     you know those running stickers that say 0.0  thats me..

Anyone done Orange Theory? I like to give my boss shit who does this (I often ask him if he has anyone in the class who isnt a senior citizen?) - So Ive been challenged to go to their class tomorrow at lunch - he is in town and another person here who goes to the same place are going - I cant really find what they do other than rowing and running and some DB jazzercise stuff?  

I need to come up with a plan to dominate


----------



## leggo PE

I've never done OTF, but know at least one person who swears by it. It's all about cardio and keeping your hear rate way up, with a competitive aspect to it, from my understanding. I'd say, get ready to sweat!


----------



## Road Guy

so I ended up doing it this morning, it was actually kind of fun.  Id be willing to add this in once a week for a heavy cardio type program since my new gym doesnt do as much heavy aerobic stuff like my old one.

Sort of weird they only did half (plank) burpees, which dont feel good on my shoulder so I just did full burpees - I had to borrrow a hear rate monitor and it died halfway through so I dont know how many splat points I got but I left those people in the dust on the rower ( what they call the indoor waterless rower?) -

They also use some sort of weird ab roller (thing you sit on with wheels)


----------



## JayKay PE

Went to class on Tuesday, because one of the girls who goes to class was like 'come on Tuesday, please, so I'm not alone'.  Class was much better!  We did bench press 8-6-4-3-2 sequence.  I got soooo close to benching 100 lbs!  Got to 98lb (bar + 32.5lbs on each side).  And the only reason I wasn't able to finish the 2 at the end is because I started overthinking when I needed to breath.  As in, I let out a huge breath as I lowered for the second rep, which obviously meant I lost all momentum.  

The crossfit trainer was the one who was teaching that night, she does Tu/Th evenings and M/W/Fri mornings.  She mentioned she was only going to do burpees once a week (which made me sigh in joy), and she corrected my bench press form so my lower back didn't hurt after pressing (I think her correcting it, as a fellow woman, meant she understood what was going on a little better and was able to pinpoint more accurately vs. the male trainers, that want more of a classical weight lifter form).  

Going to class again tonight, even though I'm a little sore.  3 days in a row seems excessive.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> vs. the male trainers, that want more of a *classical weight lifter form*


You mean the exorcist arch?


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> You mean the exorcist arch?


Yes.  Yes.  That is what I meant.  She gave me pointers that seemed way more realistic and actually made me feel way more 'stable' when lifting.


----------



## JayKay PE

Wednesday was deadlift (yay!), but it was tempo deadlifts with 2-second pause at the knee (noooo).  I couldn't go too heavy (bar + 30kg + 45 lbs ~ 145lb total), but I do feel like the tempo and the trainer really explaining the position for the feet hands helped me figure out my breathing and how to hinge my hips better.  I did not bottom out and I realized I BREATHE REALLY LOUD WHEN I SUCK IN MY AIR.  Like, I use a technique from when I used to sing a lot, which resulting in kinda a loud slurping/hissing noise when I rapid inhale, and it's super loud and I never realized since I only did it before in chorus (where everyone else does the same).

We did burpees again.  But I did a little better on them/was able to actually 'jump' my feet back and front at the bottom vs. Monday where I was like crawling into the burpee.  I think it's more because I wasn't totally bushed on Monday from waking early for work and then going fully into the exercise.  Also, we had to do a little running, which I'm horrible at, but it was just back and forth for 50seconds for the round, and I wasn't totally dead at the end?

Idk.  Not sure about getting stronger, but I'm happy I'm not getting so winded?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@JayKay PE updates are best updates


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE updates are best updates


As I said in a previous update, this is now my personal journal/diary/accountability thread.  It makes me happy knowing everyone doesn't think I'm crazy.


----------



## Road Guy

engineers to the rescue.. thought this was pretty cool

https://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2020/11/19/a-virginia-gym-trainer-exposed-50-athletes-to-covid-19-but-no-one-else-got-sick-because-of-a-ventilation-redesign/


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> engineers to the rescue.. thought this was pretty cool
> 
> https://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2020/11/19/a-virginia-gym-trainer-exposed-50-athletes-to-covid-19-but-no-one-else-got-sick-because-of-a-ventilation-redesign/


Very cool, but also a little misleading. "a ventilation redesign"? They maintain 10 ft social distancing and keep the doors open to maintain ventilation. That's great, but the title made it sound like some revolutionary breakthrough.


----------



## Road Guy

I agree with you but i still beleive at least some conscious thought was put into it.  I think we can come up with similar solutions to help not shut down small businesses &amp; keep us from getting fat /etc


----------



## akwooly

Deload week. SBDs have been at 55%. Increased KMs xc skiing and did a killer arm workout yesterday. 
set a timer for 20 mins and do as many rounds as you can:

10-close grip on the football bar (135#)

15-curls w/45# bar

10-DB rows w/fat grip (DB in each hand) (75#)

Did these as supersets. Got 10 rounds even.


----------



## JayKay PE

akwooly said:


> Deload week. SBDs have been at 55%. Increased KMs xc skiing and did a killer arm workout yesterday.
> set a timer for 20 mins and do as many rounds as you can:
> 
> 10-close grip on the football bar (135#)
> 
> 15-curls w/45# bar
> 
> 10-DB rows w/fat grip (DB in each hand) (75#)
> 
> Did these as supersets. Got 10 rounds even.


I have no idea what this is, but I am terrified of your fitness levels.


----------



## JayKay PE

Today was strict press. Yaaaaaaaay. Got up to 78lbs total, to try and max out. I think I could have gone maybe another 5 on each side but I keep playing it safe and underestimating my limits. Going to have to start keeping track of things starting in 2021 since I’m slowly understanding all the movements. 
 

Also did Turkish getups (my favorite!!!!!). We actually did the full movement, instead of just up to the sweep, and I forgot how much I loved it. We also did dumbbell hang clean and jerk, I only did 20lbs each arm because I’m still a baby lifter person. End of class was side/side/center planks. I’m dead.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> I agree with you but i still beleive at least some conscious thought was put into it.  I think we can come up with similar solutions to help not shut down small businesses &amp; keep us from getting fat /etc
> 
> View attachment 19528


Oh I don't disagree. It's an extremely valuable datapoint. I just feel that the headline is misleading.


----------



## JayKay PE

JK update journal:

Ate and drank like a monster during Thanksgiving.  Gained prob 5lb.

Went to gym last night.  Was able to do pretty solid strict press and push press (like, I could have prob gone up?).  Was not a fan of front rack kettlebell squats, especially since we weren't allowed to downgrade to dumbbells this time.  Working out is hard.  

Have also been trying to drink at least one 'solid' single serving of protein shake in the morning.  I usually just double it since I have a bigger blender bottle.  Life is sucking but, idk, getting that 'proud dad' nod from the trainer last night when I cranked out the 10 strict press made me happy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

My wife and I just started a 30 day squat challenge. Numbers vary from 20 to 100 squats per day


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> My wife and I just started a 30 day squat challenge. Numbers vary from 20 to 100 squats per day


Can I join you?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Can I join you?


Here you go...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Here you go...
> 
> View attachment 19699


Ok finished yesterday's and today's!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'M GONNA JOIN THE SQUATING.

I'll do it at home after the gym!  It looks fun!


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, I did 40 front rack kettlebell squats yesterday (x2 blue kettlebells, 5 rounds of 8), but I'm not going to count them!  I'm going to pretend I need to do Dec 1 and Dec 2 later tonight!


----------



## leggo PE

Get ready for those booties to pop!!


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> Get ready for those booties to pop!!


I'm just hoping it'll help me with my back squats.  Though today is sumo deadlift day.


----------



## Road Guy

they thought it was going to snow or something so they changed up todays workout to a series of air squats and pull ups, total of 225 air squats and lets say I am not walking normal today..

really sucks cause if I had checked before I left the house at 5am I would have totally not went.. #oldmanknees


----------



## JayKay PE

JK gym update: Due to me really want to go home to NYS for Christmas (as long as the borders are still open...), I'm not going to the gym for the rest of the year to do a semi-quarantine.  I say semi because I'm still going into work every single day.  I do have a couple of goals I want to try and reach for 2021:

Do a real pushup

Complete a chinup, unassisted

Complete a pullup, unassisted

Actual write down the daily program

Try to increase my lifting for each of the major movements (deadlift, sumo, front squat, back squat, bench press, strict press, push press) by at least 10% and be more aware of what my 'starting' weight should be for each of those movements


----------



## Road Guy

I know for me Its hard to work in extra body weight stuff when you are also working out with weights throughout the week - I'll try and go warm up to do some dead hangs or something in the garage to help with pull ups and then my shoulders are like - nope! (But I try and not let it get me down)

We had a lot of P/U today and by round 5 I was on singles and the young woman next to me was banging out set of 10 - very annoying...


----------



## csb

Our coach, who is fit as hell, just volunteered that it took her two years to get a real pull up. It made me feel better about taking my sweet time at it.


----------



## JayKay PE

OKAY.  New year, new jk (I'm lying).  Want to try and keep better track of what I'm doing at the gym and what I'm eating.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE is watching me in MFP, to make sure I'm logging everything/everyday, even if it's bad, and I'm going to try and be semi-serious about meal prepping two lunches at a time so I don't have an excuse if I wake up late and forget to pack anything.

Main goal: try to keep moving.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm logging everything/everyday, even if it's bad, and I'm going to try and be semi-serious about meal prepping


This is just a ploy to keep myself accountable. I'm horrible about consistently logging (even though I 100% agree with its merits) so I'm using you as a prop to avoid being a hypocrite. Thanks prop!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is just a ploy to keep myself accountable. I'm horrible about consistently logging (even though I 100% agree with its merits) so I'm using you as a prop to avoid being a hypocrite. Thanks prop!


We can try and pull MJ into it, though she won't go for it.  I'm also trying to limit/stop all eating after 8pm.  I tend to snack, but if that happens, again, before 8pm and it's okay.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, my gym is doing a 'wellness/nutrition; thing for the first three months of the year for free (for current members).  Not sure if they're doing this for marketing/to get people interested in the future, or what, but I foolishly signed up for it when I was avoiding real work yesterday.

Also.  I went to the gym yesterday.  I haven't gone there since 12/7 due to quarantining so I could travel to NY/be in NY for over two weeks.  We had burpees and max out bench press.  Burpees killed me/I was coughing so hard at the end of class.  Like, all my cardio had disappeared, what little I had.  But!  On the other hand, even though I haven't lifted in a while and was feeling weak, I did get a bar + 30kg + 10lb max on bench press (so almost 110 lb bench press).

And I stopped eating at around 8pm.  I had crazy cravings at around 9pm, but I instead focused that into cleaning out some stuff in my apartment that I've been meaning to donate.  I want to start super seriously decluttering.  I mean, I don't have as much as I used to (since I moved literally by stuffing my car/my dad bringing some stuff in his car), but my mom made me bring more stuff back with me when I came back from NY, and I'm kinda like...do I really need all this nail polish?  Do I really need all these backpacks?  I think I'm becoming more consumer conscious and it's horrible.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> OKAY.  New year, new jk (I'm lying).  Want to try and keep better track of what I'm doing at the gym and what I'm eating.  @squaretaper LIT AF PE is watching me in MFP, to make sure I'm logging everything/everyday, even if it's bad, and I'm going to try and be semi-serious about meal prepping two lunches at a time so I don't have an excuse if I wake up late and forget to pack anything.
> 
> Main goal: try to keep moving.


(clears throat) "even if it's bad" assigns a moral compass to food and it's just food (steps down off of soap box)


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> (clears throat) "even if it's bad" assigns a moral compass to food and it's just food (steps down off of soap box)


Eh. It’s not the food that’s bad. It’s my portions. That’s what makes me cringe when I do my fitness pal. When I’m like “holy shit, I just ate 6 servings of 4 crackers. Fuuuuuuuuck”. I don’t regret the crackers. I regret the amount of them. And then I usually just...skip that day entering stuff in myfitnesspal. And I’m trying to avoid doing that going forward.


----------



## JayKay PE

Last night was super hard.  Only did a deadlift of bar + 50kg + 20lb (~163lbs?  I think)?  I was just not feeling it/my arms were still dying from Monday plus I think the vaccine might have made me a little sore.  I am still a bit sore today (my shoulder and arms specifically), so I'm prob skipping the gym tonight so I can do a little grocery shopping and just relax a bit, and then I'll try to do Thursday/Friday/Saturday.

This is weird.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Last night was super hard.  Only did a deadlift of bar + 50kg + 20lb (~163lbs?  I think)?  I was just not feeling it/my arms were still dying from Monday plus I think the vaccine might have made me a little sore.  I am still a bit sore today (my shoulder and arms specifically), so I'm prob skipping the gym tonight so I can do a little grocery shopping and just relax a bit, and then I'll try to do Thursday/Friday/Saturday.
> 
> This is weird.


Welcome to Weak Sauce Land. I'm the president.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Welcome to Weak Sauce Land. I'm the president.


jk = always a weak sauce.

Didn't go on Thursday, because I totes died.  Not sure if it was vaccine or a crappy sleep schedule, but I was down for the count on Thursday and didn't go into work/slept more than 12+ hours.

Going to the gym tonight and tomorrow.  I hope the residual soreness I have in my shoulders will go away soon.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay.  Worked out Friday and Saturday.  Our accessory workouts are somehow worse than the conditioning workouts.

Friday was floor press, which was weird and did not make me happy, followed by lots of arm stuff (like...thrusters.  And skiing for calories).  Saturday was back squat, but tempo'd 2-down and 2-up (no pause).  It totally sucked because you'd get to the bottom and couldn't go crazy explosive up.  I did get bar + 20kg + 50lb (too lazy to convert), so I guess that is okay?  But then we did more hang cleans and hang clean presses with a little jogging.

I have not really done any cardio since 12/7, except for this week, so I'm getting so crazy cardio cough afterwards (never during).  Having a ragged cough is not that great of a thing during the times of Rona.


----------



## JayKay PE

Blah blah blah, let's get the forum up again. Did front squat yesterday. It was more tempo, with a 3-second pause at the bottom, which makes it very hard to load up on weight and get something real going on. My two final sets were of bar + 20kg + 30 lbs total. We also did barbell eccentric pulls-ups. It was horrible. Our conditioning was 1:30 on/:30s off of rotating row/ski/bike and AMRAP 20 jump lunges and 5 devils press. Devils press wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Blah blah blah, let's get the forum up again. Did front squat yesterday. It was more tempo, with a 3-second pause at the bottom, which makes it very hard to load up on weight and get something real going on. My two final sets were of bar + 20kg + 30 lbs total. We also did barbell eccentric pulls-ups. It was horrible. Our conditioning was 1:30 on/:30s off of rotating row/ski/bike and AMRAP 20 jump lunges and 5 devils press. Devils press wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be?


What's a barbell eccentric pull-up?


----------



## Road Guy

I wonder if Chatt is stil working out in his garage?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What's a barbell eccentric pull-up?


Uh. So, we had the barbell racked lower to the ground (like around knee height) and then you lay on the ground and did a kinda horizontal pull up? With a slow/2-second delayed drop back to the ground. It seems like it would be easy. It was not. I was dying in the second round.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Blah blah blah, let's get the forum up again.


Interval runs this morning. On another half marathon training plan with a friend, tryna be *actually* serious this time. With my busted-ass knees...shooting for 2.5 hours.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Interval runs this morning. On another half marathon training plan with a friend, tryna be *actually* serious this time. With my busted-ass knees...shooting for 2.5 hours.


This is disgusting, but I'm happy you're getting back into it. Must account for all those fitbit steps. I'm just trying to get back into the gym routine after being gone from it so long. Hoping to get super strong!


----------



## leggo PE

I had to go into my office yesterday (wow, it feels weird to say that after largely working from home for the past ten months!!), and decided to bike commute, because why not? I was expecting to be totally gassed, especially on my bike ride home (as it's the uphill direction), but was pleasantly surprised with the speed and power of my ride! Mr. Leggo pointed out that by consistently working out and increasing my strength with my weight-training programs (thank you, Lauren Gleisberg!!), I likely had built up strength that helped me through my rides at a pace with which I was happy.

Also, I haven't done a pullup in I don't know HOW long, but I did 3 on Mr. Leggo's pull-up bar the other day! So that was cool!

I think consistency in working out (literally every morning, 5 days a week, and I try for a long bike ride or a run on the weekends, but my time is severely limited these days with my S.E. studying getting strongly into gear) is the key to my fitness. Well, that and nutrition. But I sound like a broken record, I'm sure!


----------



## akwooly

JayKay PE said:


> Uh. So, we had the barbell racked lower to the ground (like around knee height) and then you lay on the ground and did a kinda horizontal pull up? With a slow/2-second delayed drop back to the ground. It seems like it would be easy. It was not. I was dying in the second round.


Inverted row?


----------



## Road Guy

yeah those can kind of suck!


----------



## JayKay PE

akwooly said:


> Inverted row?


Yes. But I think the eccentric means we lowered ourselves slowly to the ground. Which was bull. I had a goal to try and get more serious about chinups/pullups this year...but I can never practice them because after class I'm totally pooped. I'm thinking of getting one of those doorjamb setups where I can install and just do a couple hangs/kneel on a chair and do inverted pull ups where I try to hold my body weight?

Last night was more bench press 5 rounds of 5. We did 75% capacity, so my weight was bar + 40lb + 10 lbs (so around 83lbs?). I was the lowest weight in class, again, since it was the two girls who are much stronger than me. I get a little depressed, but I remember when I could barely bench press bar + 20lb consistently, so I know I am getting stronger bit by bit? Just have to keep at it! 

We have a new app that the gym uses, where we put in our weights, but...it doesn't distinguish kg or lb and tbh I think I'm going to find a spiral notebook or something and just start writing down the workouts and my volume. I feel like it's quicker/safer for my phone to have a non-crushable item nearby.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> Yes. But I think the eccentric means we lowered ourselves slowly to the ground. Which was bull. I had a goal to try and get more serious about chinups/pullups this year...but I can never practice them because after class I'm totally pooped. I'm thinking of getting one of those doorjamb setups where I can install and just do a couple hangs/kneel on a chair and do inverted pull ups where I try to hold my body weight?
> 
> Last night was more bench press 5 rounds of 5. We did 75% capacity, so my weight was bar + 40lb + 10 lbs (so around 83lbs?). I was the lowest weight in class, again, since it was the two girls who are much stronger than me. I get a little depressed, but I remember when I could barely bench press bar + 20lb consistently, so I know I am getting stronger bit by bit? Just have to keep at it!
> 
> We have a new app that the gym uses, where we put in our weights, but...it doesn't distinguish kg or lb and tbh I think I'm going to find a spiral notebook or something and just start writing down the workouts and my volume. I feel like it's quicker/safer for my phone to have a non-crushable item nearby.



Admittedly, I know nothing about how Crossfit works but in my younger days I was really into the traditional weight training.

I recommend tracking the workout in a notebook of sorts. I was played sports growing up so I had a little bit of weight training experience but never really followed a "routine". Although I saw strength gain (GAAAINZZZ BROOO) I feel like I plateaued very early. In my later years of college I really got into weight training and I kept a notebook(s) for nearly 2.5 years of every single workout. I would work out 4 days a week Monday, Tuesday, Off, Thursday, Friday. I'd have my workout splits for the four days and run the routine for 6-8 weeks in the exact same order. I'd set a goal for each work out to reach 8 reps for the heaviest set on each lift. Once I hit 8 reps, the next week I would attempt to increase the weight (even if it was only a few lbs) and try again. After the 6-8 weeks, I would either completely change the exercises, or keep the same but do them in reverse order. The change would create "muscle confusion" and then force the muscles to adapt and strengthen. If you consistently sit at one weight forever it's much harder to increase. But, keeping track of each and every work out and lift with weights and reps was a great reference to keep to try and achieve goals. At first the changes were slow (1 more rep here, 2.5 lbs there), but there were times I would go in and jump up 10 lbs and that confidence boost alone I think was enough adrenaline to get an extra rep.

TLDR: Try to one up your previous week's work out even if it's just one more rep, or 1 more pound and you'll see real progress.

Signed,
Overweight Father of 1 (#2 coming soon) who would love to get back into shape


----------



## JayKay PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Admittedly, I know nothing about how Crossfit works but in my younger days I was really into the traditional weight training.


I don't do crossfit, I'm actually doing a fitness class at a weightlifting gym (so they're doing a little more cardio, but when a guy nearby is doing 180kg lifts you get a bit inspired, and scared).

I def want to start keeping track of things more. I really don't like the app experience, it's weird, so a notebook is prob my best bet so I actually keep doing it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NJHHEngineer said:


> Admittedly, I know nothing about how Crossfit works but in my younger days I was really into the traditional weight training.
> 
> I recommend tracking the workout in a notebook of sorts. I was played sports growing up so I had a little bit of weight training experience but never really followed a "routine". Although I saw strength gain (GAAAINZZZ BROOO) I feel like I plateaued very early. In my later years of college I really got into weight training and I kept a notebook(s) for nearly 2.5 years of every single workout. I would work out 4 days a week Monday, Tuesday, Off, Thursday, Friday. I'd have my workout splits for the four days and run the routine for 6-8 weeks in the exact same order. I'd set a goal for each work out to reach 8 reps for the heaviest set on each lift. Once I hit 8 reps, the next week I would attempt to increase the weight (even if it was only a few lbs) and try again. After the 6-8 weeks, I would either completely change the exercises, or keep the same but do them in reverse order. The change would create "muscle confusion" and then force the muscles to adapt and strengthen. If you consistently sit at one weight forever it's much harder to increase. But, keeping track of each and every work out and lift with weights and reps was a great reference to keep to try and achieve goals. At first the changes were slow (1 more rep here, 2.5 lbs there), but there were times I would go in and jump up 10 lbs and that confidence boost alone I think was enough adrenaline to get an extra rep.
> 
> TLDR: Try to one up your previous week's work out even if it's just one more rep, or 1 more pound and you'll see real progress.
> 
> Signed,
> Overweight Father of 1 (#2 coming soon) who would love to get back into shape


I do (or used to do since COVID) Crossfit. I keep a Google spreadsheet of all my workouts. I prefer electronic to paper because crossfit workout are so varied that I really need the search function to find specific exercises. Here's a screenshot of part of the spreadsheet. If anyone wants it to use, I'll send a copy.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I don't do crossfit, I'm actually doing a fitness class at a weightlifting gym (so they're doing a little more cardio, but when a guy nearby is doing 180kg lifts you get a bit inspired, and scared).
> 
> I def want to start keeping track of things more. I really don't like the app experience, it's weird, so a notebook is prob my best bet so I actually keep doing it.


For a while, I maintained an account on bodybuilding.com. They basically had a tracker for everything (body stats, exercise weights etc). I'm sure they still have it but I remember them essentially keeping track of each exercise and showing you statistics like TOTAL TO DATE REPS, TTD WEIGHT Lifted and such. I want to say they might have even had a % increase tracking function. It's been a good 9 years or so since i last had the motivation to do so. I would write in a notebook and then transfer to the website.


----------



## Road Guy

I do Crossfit -  We made a gym change in October and are learning that our previous gym was more midly into the weighlfting part of XF ( more aerobic capacity stuff) new place is much more into heavier Olympic Lifts (OH Squats, Power Snatch, Clean and Jerks) - As an old guy I have to keep an eye on my shoulders but Ive been having much more fun and would defin rather spend 40 minutes on finding my ORM for Clean and Jerk verus pushing sleds once a week.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Did a fast-ish (to me) 3 miler with the doggos. Ankles kind of flaring up so might take tomorrow off. Supplementing protein with shakes, kind of tricky to get protein without additional fat.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Did a fast-ish (to me) 3 miler with the doggos. Ankles kind of flaring up so might take tomorrow off. Supplementing protein with shakes, kind of tricky to get protein without additional fat.


As you know, I do a double scoop of protein shake in the morning as breakfast. It’s kinda of how I make sure I get at least some protein in my body before I start eating like crap. 

I feel like calorie counting works mostly to let me know I’m getting close to my daily max, but I feel like it’s under estimating how much I should eat? Like. MFP says I can only have around 1700 calories a day (I try not to add the extra “exercise” calories), but like half the time I feel like I’m starrrrrrving. The trainer at my gym says it’s more about trying to get the right portions than worrying too much about what I’m eating right now, but it’s super difficult some days.


----------



## Road Guy

the lady I cohabitate with is also an RD ( not a "nutritionist" that took a weekend class) but fwiw she advises people to use those extra calroies from MFP exercise (if its from exercise and not just adding your resting heart rate)

i have fallen a little off the wagon from this time last year but when I got my calorie needs from the bodyfat water test thing using MFP you could really get dailed in - but I was able to have 2990 calories a day and I was trying to stay a tad under that and I was still always a little hungry through the day


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

One of the trainers at my gym is really big on establishing you baseline calories through observation.

Her method:
Everyone's body and metabolism is different. Those apps just estimate an average for a person of your gender, age, and weight. The right way to do it is to track your calories and your weight without making any lifestyle changes. Ideally you'd like to observe a constant weight at a specific amount of calories. This is your baseline. *After* you establish that, then add in exercise and dietary changes and track everything to see how you change. It takes all that info to then be able to make a personalized plan.

I'm no expert, but that approach sounds like it makes sense.


----------



## Road Guy

I agree - I do think if you are going to use the app as your sole guide than you need to have an actual weight of your bones/muscle/fat and have a "scientific" method for obtaining your calorie burn per day to make it work - eveyone over assumes there level of fitness activy as well, say they assume they jog 2 miles thats "intense" exercise when its probably moderate at best..

I wish I had done the hydrostatic body weight test before I started but I thought that would jinx me and I wouldnt stick with it

But as crazy as it seems, if you eat less and exercise regularly over a long time that usually works


----------



## JayKay PE

I haven't gone to the gym in 3 weeks+. I had that longish break in December, when I visited family, and then when I returned in January...I did one week, normal, but then I had my covid vaccine that wiped me out (no huge reaction, but I was super bushed the rest of that week), I forgot I had a training that ran past my usual evening class (9:30 am to 6:00pm for a week), and then I randomly decided to start looking to buy a house (so I was frantically working my budget/seeing what I could afford over a week).

So. Yeah. I think my 'start of the year' is really going to be February.


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I haven't gone to the gym in 3 weeks+. I had that longish break in December, when I visited family, and then when I returned in January...I did one week, normal, but then I had my covid vaccine that wiped me out (no huge reaction, but I was super bushed the rest of that week), I forgot I had a training that ran past my usual evening class (9:30 am to 6:00pm for a week), and then I randomly decided to start looking to buy a house (so I was frantically working my budget/seeing what I could afford over a week).
> 
> So. Yeah. I think my 'start of the year' is really going to be February.


I've been spooked by the spike in COVID cases around here. Last time I went, some guy, although masked, started hacking, so I packed up and left. I will start going regularly once I'm able to get vaccinated.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I've been spooked by the spike in COVID cases around here. Last time I went, some guy, although masked, started hacking, so I packed up and left. I will start going regularly once I'm able to get vaccinated.


Yeah, I have my second shot this Tuesday and I've already seen other people get taken out by it/it is def a strong reaction, so I'm most likely not going this week either.

Just...a little frustrating since I can't pause my gym membership, because they're allowed to be open/other people are going, but I'm spending money on it. *sigh*


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Supe said:


> I've been spooked by the spike in COVID cases around here. Last time I went, some guy, although masked, started hacking, so I packed up and left. I will start going regularly once I'm able to get vaccinated.


I usually alternate days at gym work out at home. I need to wear mask at gym, where I live. My nostrils get irritated if I wear mask too long. Plus still working from home, so working out at home saves time.

This site is mostly body weight exercises, some of them are challenging:
maxcapacitytraining.com


----------



## Supe

Platypus Engineer said:


> I usually alternate days at gym work out at home. I need to wear mask at gym, where I live. My nostrils get irritated if I wear mask too long. Plus still working from home, so working out at home saves time.
> 
> This site is mostly body weight exercises, some of them are challenging:
> maxcapacitytraining.com


While not required, I always work out with a mask if I'm at the gym. Most others don't, one or two of the regulars do. Working out at home is out of the question currently. My equipment is all outdoors, and when it isn't raining, the patio is frozen solid.


----------



## snickerd3

With the cold weather starting The gym i go to started offering live video classes in December. But from the sound of it, it looks like Feb might be the last month. :-(


----------



## Road Guy

Colorado Data Shows No Link Between Gym Attendance and COVID-19 Cases


New study confirms fitness centers are a safe place to maintain physical activity and mental health...




www.globenewswire.com


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> Colorado Data Shows No Link Between Gym Attendance and COVID-19 Cases
> 
> 
> New study confirms fitness centers are a safe place to maintain physical activity and mental health...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globenewswire.com


Louisiana data showed something very similar. 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯ How careful do you feel like you need to be?


----------



## akwooly

My boss got covid from her gym.


----------



## leggo PE

Apparently a friend (in Denver) of mine got COVID from her pilates student, when she was taking a class from another instructor (she's also an instructor). She's mostly recovered besides some lasting fatigue, but had peak symptoms back in November.

I like my workouts at home a lot!!


----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like if I was in a better apartment/had a nicer layout, I could do home workouts? But the cold weather makes me just want to stay on my couch and not move.


----------



## snickerd3

leggo PE said:


> Apparently a friend (in Denver) of mine got COVID from her pilates student, when she was taking a class from another instructor (she's also an instructor). She's mostly recovered besides some lasting fatigue, but had peak symptoms back in November.
> 
> I like my workouts at home a lot!!


Pilates is all breathing in through the nose and out through the mouth, so Yeah I can see that. Forceful exhales from someone sick could be a real issue.


----------



## Road Guy

For states that track the data gyms haven’t really been on the radar screen In terms of transmission - but you can get it anywhere.

I’ve been going to gym 5 days a week since they opened back here in May. Have to wear masks when inside and it sucks

but we even had a coach get it (from her kids) and she taught a few classes before she knew and there were no transmissions

Cracking a door seems to work wonders and having high ceilings IMO.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Road Guy said:


> For states that track the data gyms haven’t really been on the radar screen In terms of transmission - but you can get it anywhere.
> 
> I’ve been going to gym 5 days a week since they opened back here in May. Have to wear masks when inside and it sucks
> 
> but we even had a coach get it (from her kids) and she taught a few classes before she knew and there were no transmissions
> 
> Cracking a door seems to work wonders and having high ceilings IMO.


I agree with all of this. But


Road Guy said:


> ... you can get it anywhere.
> ...


Exactly, this is why I"m going nowhere.


----------



## Road Guy

-1


----------



## akwooly

Road Guy said:


> For states that track the data gyms haven’t really been on the radar screen In terms of transmission - but you can get it anywhere.
> 
> I’ve been going to gym 5 days a week since they opened back here in May. Have to wear masks when inside and it sucks
> 
> but we even had a coach get it (from her kids) and she taught a few classes before she knew and there were no transmissions
> 
> Cracking a door seems to work wonders and having high ceilings IMO.


You do Elite fitness. So you are Elite and not mortal.


----------



## Road Guy

I did choose to not go to dinner with my boss and 7 other co workers last night


----------



## envirotex

Road Guy said:


> I did choose to not go to dinner with my boss and 7 other co workers last night


Exactly. You can at least imagine that the people who are going to the gym and trying to be healthy, in general, are taking the right precautions...your co-workers on the other hand...?

(At least mine, I've seen the way they leave microwave and don't wash their hands.)


----------



## akwooly

What


----------



## JayKay PE

Have not worked out really since beginning of December (due to quarantine for long NY trip, covid shots taking me out, night work, and weeklong training). Did a sumo of 205lbs. I’ll take it.


----------



## JayKay PE

BACK TO THE GYM. Yesterday...was tough. We did deficit deadlifts, which weren't bad, but I don't think I went as heavy as I could (the weight situation during the fitness class gets a little dire and there was a lot of bartering going on). I hit 147lb. Not crazy good, but the deficit did add. Conditioning was... a little rough. 6min on/AMRAP with two minutes rest of each group: 10cal row + 8 box jump, 10cal bike + heavy sled push, or 10 walking dumbbell lunges + 2 running laps. Thank god that was only one each thing. Finisher was side-walk with bands. It was much more difficult after everything else.

Also...I still have my 2021 goal of getting a pull-up/chin-up. I just bought one of those doorway setups to at least attempt a couple times during the day/make me try more than at the gym. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Last Thursday was Day 1 of the 57 Hard program for me. After doing most of the Day 6 tasks so far, I can say that it is hard, but not impossible. Continuing will be the harder part for sure.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Last Thursday was Day 1 of the 57 Hard program for me. After doing most of the Day 6 tasks so far, I can say that it is hard, but not impossible. Continuing will be the harder part for sure.


I assume you meant the 75 Hard?

Tbh, I would attempt it, but the cold showers + 2 workouts a day is what would make it a no-go. I can barely do my hour of exercise a day, and I need sleep, so that's healthier for me. I wish you the best!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I assume you meant the 75 Hard?
> 
> Tbh, I would attempt it, but the cold showers + 2 workouts a day is what would make it a no-go. I can barely do my hour of exercise a day, and I need sleep, so that's healthier for me. I wish you the best!


Yes. I used to be able to edit a post.  There are no cold showers in the boot camp. Doing two workouts a day is not a valid excuse. Everyone is busy. Thousands of people have done this program.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Yes. I used to be able to edit a post.  There are no cold showers in the boot camp. Doing two workouts a day is not a valid excuse. Everyone is busy. Thousands of people have done this program.


They won't let you edit as Unintended. If you were still Audi, though...hahahahaha.

I thought cold showers were like a 'part' of the 75 hard? Or am I remembering an older version of it (5 minute shower). As for being busy...I enjoy having some downtime between work and trying to keep my apartment livable and not buying takeout all the time (meal prepping surprisingly takes a lot of time...), so I'd rather have my hour of super focused fitness class than force myself to wake up an hour earlier, when my sleep schedule is already shot, to do another morning workout outside.

I might be able to do something like the hard for like 5 or 6 weeks, but I know I'd get super burnt out after that.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> They won't let you edit as Unintended. If you were still Audi, though...hahahahaha.
> 
> I thought cold showers were like a 'part' of the 75 hard? Or am I remembering an older version of it (5 minute shower). As for being busy...I enjoy having some downtime between work and trying to keep my apartment livable and not buying takeout all the time (meal prepping surprisingly takes a lot of time...), so I'd rather have my hour of super focused fitness class than force myself to wake up an hour earlier, when my sleep schedule is already shot, to do another morning workout outside.
> 
> I might be able to do something like the hard for like 5 or 6 weeks, but I know I'd get super burnt out after that.


There are cold showers in the next phase after the 75 hard bootcamp.


----------



## Supe

Anyone here watch Jujimufu on youtube/instagram? Posted a video over the weekend that he and Tom are no longer working together. Details of the civil suit showed up online shortly thereafter. Looks like Tom (who always struck me as a bit of a psycho) was stealing from their business(es) to pay off his taxes and fund a massive gambling addiction, in addition to a number of violent outbursts at gym owners, air bnb stays, etc. Makes me wonder if he will attempt to go out on his own again, or bring in someone new to handle the scheduling/appearances/collaborations and video editing.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update from last week: My 75% bench press is now bar + 40lbs = 73lbs. I remember when I started and I could do the bar + 5lbs and almost died.

It's almost like this exercise thing works. I'm aiming for a consistent 100lb bench for 2021, if possible. Not a crazy weight, but reasonable for me.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> Update from last week: My 75% bench press is now bar + 40lbs = 73lbs. I remember when I started and I could do the bar + 5lbs and almost died.
> 
> It's almost like this exercise thing works. I'm aiming for a consistent 100lb bench for 2021, if possible. Not a crazy weight, but reasonable for me.


My legs are sore from riding the mountain bike yesterday around the yard chasing our son on his 4-wheeler. Together we'll go places!


----------



## JayKay PE

We did barbell back lunges yesterday. Followed by more lunge work. Life is horrible.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Lunges are my most hated exercise


----------



## JayKay PE

Last night = strict press to max (5, 4, 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1). I only hit I think 78lbs strict press, but that's a solid number for me since I haven't done strict press in forever. 

Of course, all this arm work from Monday conditioning/Tuesday strength, culminated in my two most dreaded exercises (just because I'm super uncomfortable with the movements): Turkish getups and thrusters. Please kill me. I thought this would not be leg day. It turned into whole body pain day.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I started running again on Saturday. I'm so slow, but at least I didn't feel like I wanted to die. The treadmill has helped. The bike has too.


----------



## JayKay PE

Went to gym on Monday. Class was 'full', but I went anyway (walked, so worse case scenario, I'd still get some exercise), and the instructor was like 'you're staying'. We did floor presses. I am super bad at them. My one rep max was 97lbs. I felt like crap. We then did a ton of pushups. It was horrible. Followed by crazy conditioning.

I hate fitness. But I have to do it or else.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I hate fitness. But I have to do it or else.


Don't let the triglycerides make you die-glycerides!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot said:


> at least I didn't feel like I wanted to die. The treadmill has helped. The bike has too.


Now do you feel like you want to die? Because I want to die.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Now do you feel like you want to die? Because I want to die.


The day after was tough. I heckled myself in my head... "Omg so dramatic. It was only 3 miles. You've run half marathons and cut the grass afterwards."


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Don't let the triglycerides make you die-glycerides!


MY TRIGLYCERIDES LAST BLOOD WORK WERE VERY GOOD. It probably had to do with me actually remembering to fast... But those LDL...

Last night workout was back squat. I did my best, which was not impressive when everyone else is amazing. We also did a ton of wall balls and squats etc. My body is not happy today. I rest on Wednesdays. Huzzah!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Today I began day 34 of the #75Hard program. It's been so good.


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> Today I began day 34 of the #75Hard program. It's been so good.


But has it been...hard?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> But has it been...hard?


Not particularly.


----------



## JayKay PE

Last night was back squat. We practiced failing, since we were attempting heavy 2 rep after doing reps of 4. I back squatted 171lbs. Only 10-15lbs more and I would be over my body weight. I feel like I could have done it if my j-hooks were one notch down. Super excited to bench my body weight! Our conditioning included a ton of dumbbell snatch, goblet squats, and jogging. I hate jogging. And they were talking about maybe doing a brewery jog and I'm like...nooooo. Then they mentioned couch to 5k and I'm like...if I'm barely being able to go to the gym three times a week, what makes you think I'll also do jogging/running as well?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Last night was back squat. We practiced failing, since we were attempting heavy 2 rep after doing reps of 4. I back squatted 171lbs. Only 10-15lbs more and I would be over my body weight. I feel like I could have done it if my j-hooks were one notch down. Super excited to bench my body weight! Our conditioning included a ton of dumbbell snatch, goblet squats, and jogging. I hate jogging. And they were talking about maybe doing a brewery jog and I'm like...nooooo. Then they mentioned couch to 5k and I'm like...if I'm barely being able to go to the gym three times a week, what makes you think I'll also do jogging/running as well?


Knowing how to fail safely is very important when people are lifting heavy.


----------



## Supe

Yep. The key is to scream "oh shit!" Then proceed to dump the bar on the spotter arms from the top, bending the bar.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Supe when being spotted (usually for bench press), everyone in my class usually says "help" or "spot". I usually begin a mantra of 'oh shit, oh shit, fuck, fuck, fuck' as the bar slowly sinks down to my chest.

Also, update on bench press (since I saw at the top I said my 75% was 73lbs), that might be true! Was able to do a couple of max reps at 97lbs. Becoming an adult and trying to record what my weights are now.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> fail safely


This is pretty much engineering in a nutshell.

On topic: got a 10 hour endurance run next month. I think I have decent base mileage, but will start doing some *actual* track workouts. Doing some intervals today to start. Blergh.


----------



## JayKay PE

People who run terrify me.

I went to the gym last night and then this morning. Possible becoming a normal habit? My abs hurt so much, though. Moving is difficult. Went four times this week, so it’s all going according to plan.

Thursday night was strict press. Got up to 73lbs with reps of 4 (6 sets). We then did AMRAP for 20 minutes the following: 5 pull-ups, 10 push-ups, 15 squats, 20 sit-ups. I did pull-ups using a purple band, but I think I can go down to black? Like. I could actually do the pull-ups, which is confusing. The sit-ups were super painful due to previous ab work killing me. My push-ups were elevated/using a bar, which I feel forced me into proper position than if I did them on my knees. It was all horrible.

Workout this morning was box squats/front rack. I got up to 117lbs. So broke the 100-barrier! This was followed by a ton of banded pull-aparts and banded face pulls. Which killed my back because it was 4 sets of 30 each. So. Yeah. Then we did 27/21/15/9 squat thrusts, shoulder to overhead (I did these as strict presses since my legs were not happy, so I went lighter than usual), and calories. I’m never so happy than when I’m rowing.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@JayKay PE your ancestors would be proud!

Increasing mileage by 1 mile per week. Really, really, really trying to avoid getting hurt so doing the stretching I'm always bad at, warming up, cooling down, rehydrating, blah blah blah...


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @JayKay PE your ancestors would be proud!


My ancestors would be sad. I'm bred to be larger and for long-term field work. None of this "jumping" and "gentle jogging". It's horrible.

Did not go Saturday through Monday. Going to try and go tonight.


----------



## JayKay PE

Went to gym Tuesday. Sumo deadlifts. 4 rounds of 4 followed by 3 rounds of 2. Maxed at 205lbs using the standard grip. Could have prob gone a bit higher, maybe, if I did the over-under, but I was too busy working on my form/breathing. Also, I am terrified of dropping my weights, so my sumo deadlift/any deadlift always ends with me gently lowering my weight back to the ground.


----------



## JayKay PE

More daily jk fitness journal: last night was push press. Was working out with a stronger girl and I did 97lbs for a set of 3. We did high volume, so it was 6 rounds of 3 and I slowly worked my way up to it from a starting weight of 77lbs. Gym buddy said I was coming last night for Thursday...so I guess they've figured out that if they don't ask, but tell me, I'll be too polite to say no and I'll show up.


----------



## JayKay PE

The journal continues: we did front squat, box squats last Friday as a baseline (5 rounds of 4). We did them again this week (5 rounds of 5) and I went up! My max last time was 117lbs and this time I went up to 127lb! I hate the box squats because you have to physically stop/pause in sitting position and you can’t bounce up. Which makes it soooooo hard.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> More daily jk fitness journal:


Cardio rebuttal! Got a new pair of sneakies so ran a 5k on the abandoned railroad trail behind the office building. Tempo run today, so I was roasting in the sun by the end.

Edit: @JayKay PE what would you like as a reward when you can huck me over a wall? 

Edit #2: I could probably post in the running thread, but too bad!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Edit: @JayKay PE what would you like as a reward when you can huck me over a wall?


Forgiveness.


----------



## JayKay PE

GUESS WHO WENT TO THE MORNING CLASS AT 6AM AND NOBODY ELSE WAS FRICKIN THERE SO IT TURNED INTO A 1 ON 1 WITH THE TRAINER FORCING ME TO DO THINGS “CORRECT” AND “HARDER”???

Three guesses and the first two don’t count.

Todays workout was high rep front squats. So 5 rounds of 10. Got up to 78lbs front squat, which is low I think, but when you’re doing that many reps it really starts becoming difficult since I had 2:00min to finish the reps and rest before the next round. Remainder of class was single leg squats (noooooo), V-ups (noooooooo), and KB RDLs (eh, okay) for the accessory. Conditioning was brutal because there was no one there to distract/compare to, so it was just me and the trainer making sure I did things right. 21-15-9 of thrusters (only did 15lb dumbbells due to the volume of reps), inverted row (which I did on the rack/barbell instead of the TRX, success!), and cardio machine (row, bike, or ski). I was allowed to row the first rounds, but had to finish on the ski machine and I wanted to dieeeee. But I finished!!! I’m hoping to have a muscle by the end of this year.

Oh. And the workout on Wednesday was deadlift with 3-second negatives. Only got up to 175lb. I also did my negatives much longer because I don’t like dropping my weights anyway, so I just punished myself.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Only got up to 175lb.


Heyyyy! You can already huck me over a fence!

Also, the rest sounds horrible. Congrats!

Edit: On topic, took the doggos for a morning run. Legs feeling good!


----------



## Supe

Went to the gym on Friday, yay! First time I had been since October. Bad news - I through my back out on my second deadlift warmup. Same L4/L5/S1 problem I've been having. Hobbled around all Friday afternoon, couldn't move on Saturday, back to hobbling yesterday. Bad pain down the left side this time (normally the right), and my back/butt/hamstrings are tight as a drum trying to "protect" it. This sucks.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Went to the gym on Friday, yay! First time I had been since October. Bad news - I through my back out on my second deadlift warmup. Same L4/L5/S1 problem I've been having. Hobbled around all Friday afternoon, couldn't move on Saturday, back to hobbling yesterday. Bad pain down the left side this time (normally the right), and my back/butt/hamstrings are tight as a drum trying to "protect" it. This sucks.


Aw shiiiiit. Is there anything you can do to baby it along? Massage? PT? Not deadlifting? Bouncing quarters off your butt to pass the time?

@squaretaper LIT AF PE *cries* I don't wanna throw you over a fence! Also, thank you for confirming I def weigh at least 20lbs on you. Curse you and your thoroughbred body vs. my workhorse body!


----------



## Supe

Pretty much just going to have to wait it out until the pain subsides. Plan is to have a session with the gym owner/trainer before resuming any deadlifting to figure out what's going on and develop a plan to mitigate this moving forward. It's only in lumbar extension, not when squatting, which is a bit strange. When I feel like its OK, going to just stick with squats and reverse hyper type exercises for a bit.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Curse you and your thoroughbred body vs. my workhorse body!


The only thing I'm thoroughly bred for is eating pizza.

On-topic: early AM 5k with the doggos, hopefully that will shut em up during the day so they don't interrupt my very unimportant video calls.

Edit: Back on track with food. Not that I was too far off track (just one loose day), but had unplanned takeout on Saturday so...took kind of a carb side quest...WORTH IT!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> early AM 5k with the doggos, hopefully that will shut em up during the day so they don't interrupt my very unimportant video calls.


Just...a random 5K? Like. Unplanned? You just...just ran that? I'd shut up if I was your dogs so I wouldn't have to do that again.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm going to try to be like @JayKay PE and post my fitness journal... 

Today I went to the gym for the first time since COVID. I just worked out on my own to see how it felt and how much progress I've lost. I was moving pretty slow. Took a full hour to do this...

3x5 Back Squats (135, 185, 225)
3x5 Deadlifts (135, 185, 225)
3x5 Box Jumps (20", 24", 30")
3x5 Clean and Jerks (115, 135, 155)

I didn't do any cardio because (1) I couldn't find my jump rope and (2) I just ran out of time. 

My strength is not too bad compared to where I was a year ago. But my endurance is completely shot. Trying to decide if I'm ready to jump back into classes. First let's see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yay!!! @jean15paul_PE join me in fitness journaling!!!

Today’s workout was thrusters. I did 30lbs the whole workout! Was 5 rounds of 4, but I made it!!!! Accessory workout was 4 rounds of :30/:30 tempo goblet squat (2020), lat pull downs, and plank with pull through. Goblet squat I did two rounds of yellow kettlebell and then I went up to 44lbs for the remainder, got super deep and felt really secure in my squat. Lat pull downs started with green band and then green+blue for the last two rounds. Plank pull through...I used a blue kettlebell. It was hard.

Conditioning was incremental increase devils press and box jumps. Devils press went up by one each round. Box jump went up by two. Started on devils press, so I got up to 7. Box jump I got up to 12. So 28 total devils press and 42 box jumps in 12 minutes. I am super bad at box jumps. My height was also not as dramatic as JP, since we use jerk blocks as our boxes for the shorter height. I think we had ours set at 17.25” (15” block + 2.25” cover). Some of the other people in class were going higher, but I’m still getting a hang of box jumps and don’t want to slam my shins.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> First let's see how I feel tomorrow.


How...how do you feel? Are you going to go to the gym like me? I was asked by someone right after class ended. They've figured it out and now they're exploiting me!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Y'all are so beastly, I love it.

Nutrition is going pretty well overall. Other than the usual Friday night out (typically sushi, nothing too horrible), food management has been a win. Found my ideal balance of macros and basically eating the same thing every day. Every. Dang. Day. Buuut, I tell myself it's not forever. I have 5-8 pounds left to lose (from a start of +30 pounds) until I can just maintain (the I can add back 300-400 calories).

Edit: Kind of pointless to add much detail since everybody is different/has different preferences. But just wanted to add that I'm very happy with my homemade protein/grain concoction I make for breakfast. In words, it might sound kind of weird, but I think it tastes good and easily keeps me satiated until lunch.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> How...how do you feel? Are you going to go to the gym like me? I was asked by someone right after class ended. They've figured it out and now they're exploiting me!


I'm sore but not miserably so. I'm definitely going to keep going. Just need to decide how to fit it in my schedule and what to do (classes, independent work, etc)


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm sore but not miserably so. I'm definitely going to keep going. Just need to decide how to fit it in my schedule and what to do (classes, independent work, etc)


I say do independent work for a week or two and then maybe try a class? I don't know how hard your classes are, but I know I suck doing independent workouts and need someone to tell me what to do.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Y'all are so beastly, I love it.
> 
> Nutrition is going pretty well overall. Other than the usual Friday night out (typically sushi, nothing too horrible), food management has been a win. Found my ideal balance of macros and basically eating the same thing every day. Every. Dang. Day. Buuut, I tell myself it's not forever. I have 5-8 pounds left to lose (from a start of +30 pounds) until I can just maintain (the I can add back 300-400 calories).
> 
> Edit: Kind of pointless to add much detail since everybody is different/has different preferences. But just wanted to add that I'm very happy with my homemade protein/grain concoction I make for breakfast. In words, it might sound kind of weird, but I think it tastes good and easily keeps me satiated until lunch.


I've got to figure out macros/whatever. During the week I have a fairly normal breakfast/lunch (lots of protein shake + salad w/ chicken), but I also feel like...idk. I'm not doing well enough? I feel like eating less processed foods is my main goal, but I am also one of those people that I don't want to leave my snacks in my cabinet languishing? Got to figure out meal planning, but, eh.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I've got to figure out macros/whatever.


Kind of depends on what you want to accomplish (duh, you know this, was just sayin' for discussion). I'm losing mah chonk rn so that's wayyy harder than, say, maintaining by "eating right." I wasn't like...fat, but was def heavy for my size and um...couldn't fit in old clothes that weren't even *that* old (say, 2-3 years?). Oops.

Aaaanywhoozle, first ten pounds were pretty easy, last couple pounds will be a slog. So, just tryna keep my eyes on the prize and be at racing weight/fitness (got some biking and running events lined up). That's the goal, not just objective weight. Tryna actually be semi-fast.


----------



## JayKay PE

@squaretaper LIT AF PE I am chonk, but I'm not really being super good about eating healthy. I have been trying to make sure to do MFP every day for a while, so at least I'm tracking that?

Workout last night = tempo squats. 2 down, 2 hold, up. Didn't go too heavy with this, I think I maxed at 112lbs? Accessory round sucks because it was wall sit, step-ups, and plank, but without a ton of rest in between (I think it was :40/:20 split?). Conditioning = 5 rounds of reverse lunge (w/ medicine ball), ball slams, and burpees. 10 of each. I did one round of burpees and almost died, because of the up down, so I was able to modify to 20 mountain climbers. We had a new girl who looked super fit and I was surprised that...I was kinda doing better than her? I'm not being mean, I think I'm just used to being the 'lowest' person during the class, and to suddenly have someone below me is...weird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> and to suddenly have someone below me is...weird


Phrasing?

On topic: Question, are folks masking at the gym? I have zero problem with wearing a mask (I'm a weirdo who does not get all rah-rah about wearing a mask, humans are gross so I have no problem with a barrier between me and, say, AWAH hahahaha) but I dunno about getting sweaty with a mask? Just curious what people do in the new era. @JayKay PE do you work with a trainer to figure out what workout to do and when? Or, how did you learn to do all this stuff. You know me, I just shuffle around like an idiot so weights are a new world.

Separate and only quasi-related: I will continue to mask up, not because I'm scared of the Rona, but because humans are gross just...in general, and allergies are making mah face leak. Iono, wearing a mask all the time is pretty normal in some places so *shrugs in not-an-epidemiologist*.


----------



## Supe

Before I was vaccinated, I wore a mask at the gym. Most did not, but a few regulars did so religiously and I knew a few of them worked as first responders or essential employees, so I wore one out of a courtesy to the others there. With a paper/disposable mask, it wasn't too bad. I could breathe pretty well, but the nose area got pretty saturated after a while from forehead sweat. The fabric mask just didn't move enough air when I was huffing and puffing, but probably would have been fine with one of those plastic nose/mouth bridge things under it or one that kept its shape a bit better. This is a pretty small, warm, gym, so on occasion I made a break for the door just to grab some fresh air from outside between sets and a quick mask break.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Phrasing?
> 
> On topic: Question, are folks masking at the gym? I have zero problem with wearing a mask (I'm a weirdo who does not get all rah-rah about wearing a mask, humans are gross so I have no problem with a barrier between me and, say, AWAH hahahaha) but I dunno about getting sweaty with a mask? Just curious what people do in the new era. @JayKay PE do you work with a trainer to figure out what workout to do and when? Or, how did you learn to do all this stuff. You know me, I just shuffle around like an idiot so weights are a new world.
> 
> Separate and only quasi-related: I will continue to mask up, not because I'm scared of the Rona, but because humans are gross just...in general, and allergies are making mah face leak. Iono, wearing a mask all the time is pretty normal in some places so *shrugs in not-an-epidemiologist*.


Always on the bottom, never on top = the jaykay way of life. 

Indiana hasn't required masks in gyms since they reopened. I know I tried to do it one workout with a fabric mask, but I literally almost died doing high volume strength. The gym I go to is a Oly gym, so already people are fairly spaced out. The HVAC was upgraded in the building, since it's an office building with occupants, and the actual ceilings are like 20FT. Also, there aren't a lot of new faces, it's mostly the same people training on the Oly side and in the fitness classes throughout the week. We maybe get one new person a month, but because classes are held once in the morning and once at night, there isn't a lot of coming and going. They're also super crazy about cleaning off equipment/hands being washed before and after working out, but that's something that was in place even before covid because sweat...is gross.

As for the trainer...I'm part of a fitness class because I'd rather go more times per week, if possible, than once or twice a week, I need someone to tell me what to do, and I use gym as kinda socializing (though I'm sure some of the other people in class hate me because I almost continuously talk because I'm nervous around fitness). I did a lot of research because I wanted a class that was at least an hour long, smaller in size, and wasn't just crossfit in disguise. No offense to crossfit, but I know for a fact it wouldn't work for me due to not being able to run, super easily injured ankles, and needing to go slow/having a trainer realize I can't go past a certain point. I do feel like I am learning more, since the trainers like to explain why we're doing a certain combo or what it affects, so I'm hoping when I go traveling I can try and go to the gym and do a mini-workout.

Masking after the pandemic is more under control...Not going to lie, I haven't gotten any colds/the flu this winter and my allergies are way down. I might keep wearing a mask just for that benefit. I can't wait until our facility allows non-surgical masks. My fabric masks I got are super cute, but I feel like I never need them/use them because if I go shopping I do it all in one day, I don't usually wear a mask while walking outside, and I don't need it for the gym.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I did a lot of research because I wanted a class that was at least an hour long, smaller in size, and wasn't just crossfit in disguise. No offense to crossfit, but I know for a fact it wouldn't work for me due to not being able to run, super easily injured ankles, and needing to go slow/having a trainer realize I can't go past a certain point.


I've actually been thinking for a while that your workout sounds extremely similar to some crossfit workouts.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Phrasing?
> 
> On topic: Question, are folks masking at the gym? I have zero problem with wearing a mask (I'm a weirdo who does not get all rah-rah about wearing a mask, humans are gross so I have no problem with a barrier between me and, say, AWAH hahahaha) but I dunno about getting sweaty with a mask? Just curious what people do in the new era. @JayKay PE do you work with a trainer to figure out what workout to do and when? Or, how did you learn to do all this stuff. You know me, I just shuffle around like an idiot so weights are a new world.
> 
> Separate and only quasi-related: I will continue to mask up, not because I'm scared of the Rona, but because humans are gross just...in general, and allergies are making mah face leak. Iono, wearing a mask all the time is pretty normal in some places so *shrugs in not-an-epidemiologist*.


I agree with you about the mask thing. I don't see what the big deal is. I would have no problem with the mask mandate being permanent. 

The way my gym handles masks. You are required to wear a mask when moving around the gym, but not when working out. All of the equipment is 6 feet apart, with squares on the floor. So while working out within a square you can take your mask off. While moving around or switching equipment you have to put it back on.

The only thing that isn't 6 feet apart are the treadmills. And they put up plexiglass barricades between them so you can take your mask off.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I've actually been thinking for a while that your workout sounds extremely similar to some crossfit workouts.


The newest trainer who was hired who does the programming was from a crossfit gym. So I know she borrows heavily from crossfit, but I feel like there isn't that giant "YOU MUST DO THIS. ALL THE BURPEES" and that modifications are much more frequent and we rely more on weights.

Last nights class: bench press. I'm super bad at it, but I do want to get better. This was 7 rounds of 5. Did most of the rounds at 87lbs, but the last one I attempted/succeeded at 92lb, even though I was being rushed a bit because I had to partner with someone and we were running a little behind. Accessory round was a ton of band/shoulder work, 5 rounds with 15 each exercise. Lat pull downs (standing this time, versus the L-sit lat pull downs we did on Monday), tricep pulls, and face pulls. The back of my shoulders was killing me during this. Conditioning...was a mix of okay and horrible. 6 rounds total (so 3 rounds of each exercise, alternating) of: 14 DB snatch + 12 goblet squats and calories on row/bike/ski. Trainer said we should have some rest in between. When rowing/biking, I think I had around 30seconds of rest, but the snatch and squats killed me. Snatches weren't too bad, I went up to 25lbs and it was 7 per side, but the goblet squats I got to 10 each round and really struggled to get the last two. My legs were just dead from Monday/Tuesday both being kinda heavy leg days.

New girl came, was super excited to see me. She's the girlfriend of the trainer on Monday/Tuesday classes and she was kinda miffed at him making it a big deal of her being there on Tuesday and seemed much more relaxed with the Wednesday crew. She asked me if I was coming today (Thursday)...I said yes. So I guess I'm going to the gym tonight.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> She asked me if I was coming today (Thursday)...I said yes. So I guess I'm going to the gym tonight.


Congratulations, you're the new house gym bunny.

Edit: Running stairs at lunch today. Found secret stairs at the decommissioned barracks/dorms near the AFB near me.

Edit with update: Stairs are hard work. Blergh.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Congratulations, you're the new house gym bunny.
> 
> Edit: Running stairs at lunch today. Found secret stairs at the decommissioned barracks/dorms near the AFB near me.


Nope! Some of the athletes who are there are the real gym bunnies. I'm like the gym armadillo. Kinda there, kinda not. Trying my best and will roll into ball if scared.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> The newest trainer who was hired who does the programming was from a crossfit gym. So I know she borrows heavily from crossfit, but I feel like there isn't that giant "YOU MUST DO THIS. ALL THE BURPEES" and that modifications are much more frequent and we rely more on weights.


Crossfit workouts are definitely high intensity, but modifications should be plentiful. All trainers, crossfit or not, must meet people where they are.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Crossfit workouts are definitely high intensity, but modifications should be plentiful. All trainers, crossfit or not, must meet people where they are.


Yeaaaaaaaaaah. A lot of the crossfit gyms I went to just didn't seem to accept it when I'd say "I cannot do this", like I was giving up, but it'd be because I was either at the end of my rope or I know I'd injure myself, and I didn't like the toxicity of people who seemed to almost relish being injured and pushing through it.

Last night workout = sumo deadlift @ 80%. 6 rounds of 4. Most of my rounds were at 185lbs, but last round I did 190lb. Had a lot of minor corrections from the trainer, like adjusting my hands, but I did the whole exercise with a normal grip, so I'm happy. Accessory was split squats (where it was one squat + a half = 1, kinda hard to explain) and renegade rows. Only did 20lb dumbbells on those. Conditioning was 15minutes of 20 wall ball, 15 inverted rows, 10 weighted walking lunges, followed by a minute of rest (until the last minute of the round, when you gave up rest and just kept going). I did my inverted rows using a barbell instead of the TRX and, not going to lie, I think the barbell inverted rows are waaaaaaay harder just because you can't adjust up like with the TRX. You just have to go do it. So. Yeah.

On to kinda gym related news: new girl who is the M/Tu trainer gf asked out a couple people to get drinks (she knew the trainer who taught Thursday and one of the other people in class). I figured why not go, be sociable, have a good time. Unfortunately, this led into the people who went out drinking becoming crazy accountability buddies (one of the guys who went goes like ever single day (I think he used to do sports in college) and the new girl started this up and everyone else got roped in)...So I am going to the gym on Friday. 5th day in a row. Is this hell? I feel like I might have stumbled into hell without knowing. I mean, I guess I'll be getting the most out of my unlimited pass? Maybe I'll get more fit?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> A lot of the crossfit gyms I went to just didn't seem to accept it when I'd say "I cannot do this", like I was giving up, but it'd be because I was either at the end of my rope or I know I'd injure myself, and I didn't like the toxicity of people who seemed to almost relish being injured and pushing through it.


But how else would everyone else around you know that you're crossfit EXTREEEEEEEME???



JayKay PE said:


> So I am going to the gym on Friday. 5th day in a row. Is this hell? I feel like I might have stumbled into hell without knowing. I mean, I guess I'll be getting the most out of my unlimited pass? Maybe I'll get more fit?


*binocular hands* Dang, I can see your gainz from 2,000 miles away!

On topic: I'm in the office today, that means lunch run! So guess who is joining @JayKay PE in a 5 day exercise sufferfest? Ughhhh...accountability buddy, sorta?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Crossfit workouts are definitely high intensity, but modifications should be plentiful. All trainers, crossfit or not, must meet people where they are.


Heck no. If you don't tear something, how will people know you're hard AF??

On topic: Woohoo! In a new decade. Five pounds to go until goal weight! Can't let the food control me!


----------



## Supe

Worked on back rehab Friday. Still pretty gimpy. Lots of stretching, cat/dog, front and side planks, and roman chair work. Also got in some machine rows for the upper back, and some angle bar overhead pressing @ 5x5x145 after the warmup sets just to gauge where I'm at. Shoulders are in pretty rough shape, especially the repaired one, but gotta start somewhere I guess. Still feels good to be back at the gym at least.


----------



## JayKay PE

Forgot to update Friday workout. One of my favorite trainers was teaching (he took some time off since his wife had a baby and I missed his brash sarcasm). I found out the boys don't like him, since he doesn't over correct, but I like him because he was the first trainer I had at this gym, I imprinted, and he's super into women lifting the same as men and doesn't stop you from picking up the weights. 

First half of class was bent over rows (10) and biceps curls (12) every two minutes for 4 rounds. Bent over row I think I went a little light, only hit 73lbs, but I knew the bicep curls were going to kill me. I grabbed the 25lbs, which I don't think I've done before, and the curls were haaaaaard to get done in the time period. The next exercise was 5 rounds (not timed) of lat pullover, incline alternating dumbell press, and then Russian twists. Lat pullover was done with the blue band except the last round I did the green band, yeaaaaaaaaaaaah, do the same as the boys! Incline press was done by leaning back on a medicine ball. I again stuck with the 25lbs...it was super super tough but I'm happy I did it. Russian twists...I was using my dumbbell and then I realized everyone was using their medicine ball (which is 16lbs), and I used that on the last two rounds because my arms were really dying. Final exercise was 12 dumbbell clean/jerks + 1 lap sled + 14 squat jumps. Okay. I went in the app and saw this was supposed to be 5 rounds. Justin did it for 15 minutes, so I def think I did over 5 rounds. Dumbbell clean/jerks I did the 20lb...I was dying. My forearms/arms looked and felt super tight and hard (like FITNESS). Sled push...I often ended up with the guys sled due to how things timed out with everyone doing the exercise, which...I guess is okay. Squat jumps were def hard just because I was huffing and puffing from the other work.

Didn't do class over the weekend due to my gimp ankle giving me problems. It feels much better today, so I'm going to try and go to the gym this Monday to keep the streak going!

@Supe the roman chair terrifies me. I see some of the other athletes using it and I just...I feel like I'd get stuck and need someone to help me out.


----------



## JayKay PE

So. Random aside (I'm just posting all up in this thread today). My LDL cholesterol has always been high/a bit of a concern. I am wondering if my continued use of whey protein might be a possible source of this? I have been consistently working out, seeing all my numbers go down, except for that one. I was checking nutritional info this morning, because I was bored, and I noticed that my protein powder gives me 25g of protein per scoop...but also 80mg of cholesterol (whaaaaaat?). I was thinking of maybe switching to a plant protein powder? They seem to have slightly less protein per scoop (20g) but the cholesterol is 0mg. Slightly more carbs for the protein powder, but I feel like it's pretty negligible (3g/2g sugar vs. 10g/6g sugar). Going to research this a little more...


----------



## Supe

There are a number of studies that show that whey protein, even with cholesterol and saturated fat, will have a beneficial or neutral affect on lowering cholesterol due to the other components that lower triglycerides. So if I had to guess, I would say it's probably coming from some combination of bad genetics and other dietary sources. 

Also, most of the plant proteins taste like shit!


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> bad genetics and other dietary sources.


Bad genetics = for sure. My family has a super long history of high cholesterol and triglycerides. I try to reduce a lot of "cholesterol" bad items, like red meat, fried foods, etc., but I can't back away from full fat dairy. Like...I might start getting 2%, but I actually don't drink that much milk/I use ultra pasteurized milk because I literally can't drink a half gallon in less than a month. I mostly use un-sweetened macadamia milk for my daily drinking...I also like cheese and butter, which prob doesn't help things...but other than the dairy, I do try to eat healthy. Which I know probably paints me as not doing as much as I can, but there is so much conflicting into online. Full fat dairy is bad, except full fat yogurt is good.

I'm going to do more research on the protein powders. A lot of the stuff online is like 'they both have pros and cons, choose whichever works best' and I'm like 'no. tell me actual concrete studies/information for me to base my decision on'.

*Edit* After reading a bunch of stuff, I think I'm going to focus on trying to eat more protein food vs. protein powders. That seems like it would be more effective in the long run and it will force me to be more thoughtful with my meal prep. Plus, I feel like a cup of whole fat Greek yogurt is only a few grams less than my protein powder shake (something like 21g vs. 25g) and it keeps me full longer.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Also, most of the plant proteins taste like shit!


100,000% agree!

I've been pretty happy with the Vega brand, so that's my main one these days. I use their "all-in-one" (with additional goodies) for breakfast and the "sport" one with more protein for post-workout.

Whey has too much cholesterol. Not against it as a protein source at all, I actually like that it's an easy-to-process protein (I have a smol tub for post workout when I sometimes want something creamy and/or if it's an intense session). And I'm not actively trying to restrict cholesterol but if I don't really need to eat it, then I don't. Iono, not a nutrition nerd and I don't need every meal/experience to be a billion percent optimized or anything, haha! Not training for Olympics ova hea. Just need to eat n move on with my day.

Edit: Jumping on @JayKay PE's point about food. I'm with you. Food is primary macro source and shakes n stuff are just for backup/convenience/"topping off". Also, it's expensive.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I'm a filthy casual...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Waaaaaitaminit, how can they claim to be non-dairy if everything meaningful in this is a byproduct of milk production? I so confuse!

Edit: Or by non-dairy, they just mean, "it ain't milk"?


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Whey has too much cholesterol. Not against it as a protein source at all, I actually like that it's an easy-to-process protein (I have a smol tub for post workout when I sometimes want something creamy and/or if it's an intense session). And I'm not actively trying to restrict cholesterol but if I don't really need to eat it, then I don't. Iono, not a nutrition nerd and I don't need every meal/experience to be a billion percent optimized or anything, haha! Not training for Olympics ova hea. Just need to eat n move on with my day.
> 
> Edit: Jumping on @JayKay PE's point about food. I'm with you. Food is primary macro source and shakes n stuff are just for backup/convenience/"topping off". Also, it's expensive.


Yeah, I think the extra cholesterol is...not needed in my diet. I do think I might buy a little tub of plant-based protein for super hard sessions, or something with peanut butter, but most of the time I end up drinking my protein powder as breakfast and not particularly after working out.

I def want to be more 'realistic' with my meal planning and actually try and do it the night before or on Sundays actually get everything together. I'm just super lazy and because my 'meal' tray containers are hiding somewhere, and my normal tupperware is a bit difficult to use for lunch because I never have the right size, I tend to just throw stuff together. I am going to be doing a 'freezer/pantry' challenge for the next couple of weeks (just bought some apples and eggs to get through it), so I'm hoping I can go through some of that and lower waste and be more aware of prepping. 

Gym last night: back squats, max reps without a pause (aiming for 15-20 reps) in 1:30. I was sharing with someone, so I only did 99lb back squats. It was super hard because the gym ventilation was being crappy (it's been hot, so AC kicked on, but then it got cooler due to rain, but was super muggy, and the AC turned off), so I had to kinda keep doing a mini-pause just to get a deep enough breath around the 12-13 rep area. Not my max back squat at all, but it was a killer because it was a super fast-paced back squatting. Accessory round was four rounds of: DB bent over rows (did two rounds with 25 lbs, two rounds with 30lbs), lat pulldowns (did this with the green band, so 65lb resistance), and 16 heel taps (I fucking love these). Conditioning...was not fun. We had to do 2-4-6-8-10...etc. for 12 minutes of the following: dumbbell lunge (total), dumbbell shoulder to overhead (total), and mountain climbers (each side). I...foolishly grabbed a blue kettlebell because there were no 20lb dumbbells able for me to grab. The first two rounds were fine, but once I hit 6...Doing 3 lunges on each side was...okay. The 3 S2OH were...getting much harder...and I wanted to die. But I got to, and completed, 14 reps before the time ran out. Other people got to 18+, but they looked totally wrecked because they didn't realize this was and on-going exercise/it didn't end at 18.


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE, does it being 'non-dairy' just mean it doesn't have to be refrigerated?


----------



## JayKay PE

Trrrrrrrriple fitness post to avoid getting banned


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE, does it being 'non-dairy' just mean it doesn't have to be refrigerated?


I'm not sure exactly what non-dairy means when it's obviously derived from milk. But you're right that it doesn't need to be refrigerated.


----------



## JayKay PE

Last nights workout starting out okay...ended in hell.

Strength was strict press. 7 rounds of 4. Because of how many rounds, I played it safe and stuck at around 68lbs. I tend to overarch my back when I press, so I wanted to focus on that a little bit. Last round I did 73lbs and it wasn't horrible. Accessory was 4 rounds of inverted rows (which I will forever suck at), dumbbell stepups (I used the 25lb dumbbells that were there), and banded pallof hold (I used the blue band, so 50lbs of resistance). Saving grace for this is that the rounds were timed, :30/:30, so there was some rest and everyone completed at the same time. 

Conditioning...was not fun. It was supposed to be 5 rounds, but the trainer knocked it down to 4 rounds, due to the morning class not finishing (the other trainer told him), and then nearer to the end of class he was like "just finish whatever set you're doing". I did finish 4 rounds, but it was a killer. 1 lap of plate push (the worst), 12 wallballs (I'm surprisingly getting better), and 8 burpee + box jump. Wall balls I didn't have to take a break when completing the set, or I could take a short pause. The plate push...Is so hard. You need to go up in weight so that the plate is slightly higher, which means your legs aren't dying, but then the weight is heavier...so your legs are dying. Then the burpee/box jump combo. I had to just do the box jumps all in a row and then do burpees (though by the third round I had switched to squat thrusters because I just couldn't do the pushups and actually get up off the floor). I am happy I finished the four rounds but...woo. Everyone was dead and did not want to move at all.


----------



## Supe

When you say you're overarching your back, do you mean lower or upper? If lower, you may want to consider something like a soft belt, which doesn't really offer support, but has plastic inserts that will keep you from arching your lower back too much. If it's your upper back, there's really no such thing as far as I'm concerned.

Friday training session scheduled with my gym owner to get to the root of my lower back issues!


----------



## JayKay PE

@Supe, I'm overarching my lower back/leaning back when I press instead of moving my head/shoulders forward under the bar. I got better the more I practiced (the position with push press is the same as strict press, but push press I never have to worry about getting it up whereas with strict press...I tend to overthink/worry about getting it overhead and then forget all about form.)


----------



## Supe

As a conditioning exercise for OHP, try a Z press, which is a barbell overhead press (though you can do it with dumbbells too), but sitting on the ground. It really forces you to fight to stay upright during the press, since any arching or leaning back will make you feel like you're going to fall over backwards.


----------



## snickerd3

FDA's stance on dairy free vs non-dairy

We do not have a definition for the term [nondairy]in our regulations for food labeling. However, we _do not_ consider the terms “nondairy” and “dairy free” to be equivalent. We have interpreted the term “dairy free” as meaning the complete absence of all dairy ingredients including lactose, etc. The term “nondairy” refers to products, such as nondairy whipped topping and nondairy creamers, that may contain a caseinate milk derivative.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> As a conditioning exercise for OHP, try a Z press, which is a barbell overhead press (though you can do it with dumbbells too), but sitting on the ground. It really forces you to fight to stay upright during the press, since any arching or leaning back will make you feel like you're going to fall over backwards.


Oh yeah, we actually do a ton of z-presses. I just haven't done a strict press in forever and was being lazy (though I was told my front rack position looked amazing, so I'll take what I can).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Oh yeah, we actually do a ton of z-presses. I just haven't done a strict press in forever and was being lazy (though I was told my front rack position looked amazing, so I'll take what I can).


That's something I need to work on... my front rack position. Getting my elbow up is extremely difficult, and I experience pretty bad wrist pain. I had been working on wrist and shoulder mobility, but it wasn't helping. Right before the pandemic one of the trainers had me do lat stretches and that was actually helping a lot. I guess my lats are very tight and don't have enough flexibility, so I end up compensating by over extending my wrists. Then COVID happened and I stopped everything. Gotta get back on that.


----------



## Supe

If its stopping you from doing the exercise, cheat for a bit and use wrist straps around the bar to hold on to. That's the only way I can get into a "front rack" - with my arms buried into my ribs and short upper arms, my palms/fingertips don't go below chin height, so I go elbows up with straps.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Y'all are so beefy! Love it!

Tempo workout at the track today before meeting up with in-laws. Tempo gon' hurt b/c it's going to be 93F today, but at least the workout is mercifully short. It'll burn off some energy so I will be nice and docile for family meetup.


----------



## leggo PE

Duuuuude. The only protein powder I will buy is from True Nutrition, where you can (and I have) create your own custom blend. My blend uses mostly pea protein powder but also a small percentage of rice protein powder. Actually, the exact breakdown of the percentages of ingredients are 70% pea protein, 10% rice protein, and 20% Highly Branched Cyclic Dextrin. Plus flavoring.

I like being able to control exactly what goes into my protein powder, and prefer vegan protein powder. True Nutrition’s marketing (or lack thereof) got me too, I think their prices are great.

They offer a lot of other stuff to, but I have only stuck with the protein powder.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

aww shucks! our new gym just arrived!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I am doing three things and so far, I've lost 20 lbs since January.
1. Intermittent fasting 16:8
2. CICO at 1200 cal/day
3. 45min-1hr cardio 6x/week with weight training 3-4 days/week

Totally sustainable... and I can still eat fries and cake. Priorities.


----------



## JayKay PE

Gym write up from yesterday! We did deadlifts, yay! I haven't done normal deadlifts in a while. We were doing 4 rounds of 8, so...we could go heavy, I guess, but not too heavy because of the reps. I started at 119lbs...which actually made my form horrible, because my hamstrings weren't engaging at all. Popped up to 165lbs, normal grip, and finished out 2 rounds fairly easily. Nudged up to 170lbs, still normal grip, and really felt the burn on the last round of 8. I think I could have gone up a little bit more but I also was not looking forward to the accessory round...which was bulgarian split squats + jumping lunges (I did normal lunges because of my ankle) + dead bugs. 8 each leg (so 16 total each exercise) for 4 rounds. Every single person who was there on Tuesday and did the plate push? We all died. Our quads were so dead from the push that we would get to like 6 in a row and then the last two we'd kinda crumble and have to get through it. I did do them holding weights, which none of the other girls did, only 10lb dumbbells. I don't know if that means I'm getting strong or if I was just doing the movement wrong the whole time...

Conditioning = not that bad. 15 kettlebell swings + 1 length front rack carry + 10 1-sided deadlift + 1 length front rack carry. I actually chose a yellow kettlebell instead of my usual blue since this was timed AMRAP vs. doing a specific number of rounds. I finish 5 rounds in 12 minutes. The single arm front rack carry wasn't bad. Kettlebell swings only got bad near the end of the time (but my back isn't hurting as much anymore/I think I'm doing way better at hinging versus a weird squat thing I was doing before that all the trainers noticed and made me practice to stop doing). The 1-sided deadlift was weird with the kettlebell because I didn't know where to put my other hand? Idk. Got through it!

@civilrobot I have no idea how you can do a CICO of 1200. I can barely maintain a 1750 CICO. I mean, I'm not really trying to lose crazy weight, and I'm really just tracking right now, but if I think of what I'd have to cut to get to 1200...Woooo. If you can do it, get it, lady!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

@JayKay PE yeah it's actually not that hard with intermittent fasting. I start eating around 12 PM and I stop by 8 PM (usually earlier because of our family's routine - dinner is always around 5 PM). If I ate breakfast, it would be impossible or just miserable. 

I'm working from home and my energy needs are pretty low, so that helps too. I figure I'll take advantage of working from home and cut the calories down. I also complete my daily workouts as fasting workouts and I'm pretty used to it. It took a few weeks to get used to overall, but now I prefer it. 

And yes, I'm working on losing 40 lbs. I've lost 20 so far. I'm working on getting back to the best weight that worked best for me and shape that I was in 9 years ago. I was training for a full marathon, a triathlon, and using half marathons for long runs 9 years ago. My life looks completely different now with a family, a home that requires more upkeep (tidying, cooking, and gardening) and more responsibility at work. So I had to try something different. Nutrition is running the show right now. Fitness plays a part but definitely not like how it used to.


----------



## JayKay PE

AHHHH. Okay, @civilrobot. You're not eating breakfast, which would kill me since I'm going into the office everyday and running around with contractors. My breakfast is currently a protein shake w/ milk + coffee, so that's around 400 calories a day to just get me moving, but if I eliminated the protein shake (which I am planning soon) and switch with greek yogurt, I'll prob drop breakfast to around 250 calories. How is a fasting workout? I mostly do strength workouts (but they feel like cardio, since I'm huffing and puffing the whole time), so you doing like an hour of cardio a day amazes me! I do a little bit of walking to/from my gym, so I count that as my baby cardio.

Congrats on losing 20lb already! Great job! I only started trying to get fit/lose weight in Feb 2019 and quickly lost 40lbs and moved to Indiana in August 2019. Then covid hit, and things weren't great for around a year. I haven't lost any more weight since I started gym stuff again, but I also have not gained any more weight, so I'm counting it a win. I have lost some inches/things fit better, so I know my working out is "working" and I def feel way way more stronger and have seen/felt myself recovering faster and lifting higher weights! My plan now is to focus more on meal prep, less 'processed' foods (like, go to a restaurant where food quality is more important than quantity instead of fast food), and try to have a more balanced protein intake. I think I was flooding my system with too much protein too early in the day for lunch and instead of peeing it out my body was just converting it to fat. I agree that nutrition is more important! I just have to find more recipes instead of relying on frozen veggies and simple protein to add to it. But I love Normandy veg.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> My plan now is to focus more on meal prep


Yaasss! Good plan! I make composed meals (typically dinner) good for 2, maximum 3 days (any more than three days...things get gummy and then I don't want to eat it) for both me and LS if I know I'll be in the office. I should probably take more pictures and post 'em. Sometimes they turn out very appealing looking, if I may say. *brushes shoulder* Meal prep showdown! (mebbe cooking thread is better)


----------



## JayKay PE

Thursday and Saturday workout (I skipped Saturday because I didn't go to the morning class...and then I was too busy snuggling my cat):

Thursday strength was narrow grip bench press (3x10, got up to 83lbs), a ton of bicep curls and floor press and drag throughs. Not too bad. The conditioning wasn't that bad either, alternating 12 DB snatch + 12 cal row/bike with 12 goblet squats + 2 laps. I know I did 25lbs for the snatch, but I can't remember the squats. I might have done the blue kettlebell, though I am trying to use the yellow one more often.

Saturday strength was...thrusters. So many thrusters. 10 rounds of 6, EMOM. I foolishly chose 25lbs for this exercise and there were a ton of women at the class...so I couldn't go down, because the 20lbs and 15lbs were being shared among two pairs. So. 25lb thrusters for forever. Accessory was four rounds of chinups (first round AMAP, then -1 each round following), 10 toes to bar, and 10 RDLs. I started my RDLs using a gray kettlebell, then green, and then I finally just did the white and really felt it on that round. Conditioning was timed 30/:20) 12 rounds of the following: kettlebell swings, walking lunge while holding plate overhead, and row/bike/ski. I actually used the yellow kettlebell the whole time (yay me!), a 10kg for the walking lunge, and forced myself to do the ski machine one of the 4 rounds per exercise. It's still super weird to have new people start and I...can actually do the exercise? Like. I really don't think of myself as fit/capable of a lot of workouts, but when I'm able to do it...idk. I need to be more positive about my fitness levels, I guess?


----------



## Supe

Training session got canceled, rescheduled for this Friday instead.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Training session got canceled, rescheduled for this Friday instead.


Was it cancelled by the trainer or you? How is your back feeling this week?


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> Was it cancelled by the trainer or you? How is your back feeling this week?


Trainer, last minute. MIL thought the neighbors were breaking into her house or something to that effect. 

Back/butt/leg is super tight still, but I can at least bend over now without seeing stars.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

4 miles at lunch today. 9:30 pace (I never claimed to be fast, I'm *trying* to *get* fast) so slow, but it's also 90F and I'm hungry and probably a little dehydrated.

Edit: Homagah, PB&J is amaaaaaazing rn.


----------



## JayKay PE

Today strength was strict press + push press (6 rounds, 3 then 4). I actually got up to my PR for strict press! 73lbs! Not super high compared to the other girls, but I'm getting there! Then we did lots of arm stuff. And stupid plate push. And Other arm stuff I don't like.


----------



## JayKay PE

Tuesday was super crazy accessory workout bookended by fast deadlift and fast squats. It was all partner workouts, 50 total, so 25 each. I should have gone heavier on my deadlift, but there weren't any extra plates kicking around? So I only did bar +30kg. Still got a crazy workout because we were going so fast. Did the same weight (bar +30kg) for my squats. Which was much harder, because it was done after the super crazy accessory round that consisted of: 10 cal row/bike, 1 lap heavy sled push, 10 (5 each side) single arm dumbbell heavy clean + shoulders 2 overhead, 2 running laps, and 10 (5 each side) dumbbell walking lunges. It was a partner workout, so you would 'rest' while your partner was working. it was terrible. We were supposed to do 5 rounds, but the trainer let us do 4 instead so we'd have time to squat.

The whole workout felt much more 'cardio' than strength and I wanted to die.


----------



## JayKay PE

Forgot to update! Didn't go to the gym on Thursday, a co-worker needed a 'lets drink and complain' dinner, but I did go on Wednesday! We did 6 rounds of 3 for bench press. Got up to 107lbs! Yes! I might actually be able to bench one day! Did a bunch more arm work. I wanted to die during conditioning, it was 5 rounds of: 12 wall balls, 12 medicine ball step-ups, and 12 medicine ball sit-ups. I used the 16lb ball. I fucking hate wall ball, mostly because my arms were pretty much jelly by the end of class.

Interested to see what tonight's class will be like (I refuse to look at the workout before I get there).


----------



## csb

So I still can't talk about crossfit here but burpees, wall balls, lifting, and thrusters are all cool?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> So I still can't talk about crossfit here but burpees, wall balls, lifting, and thrusters are all cool?


Idk. I didn't make this a non-crossfit thread, but I'm not part of a crossfit gym. I thought this was the normal workout thread?

Please show me your sexy shins, thx.


----------



## csb

Yesterday I finally learned how to breathe with wall balls and it was a game-changer. I could rack out 15 no problem in the workout (we're in a deload week) and not feel lightheaded or completely gassed. 

I took some time off from the gym to train for a half and I gotta say that strength training is an absolute must for me to feel good- both physically and mentally. 

I also realized the other day that I can push press the same weight that I've been doing as split jerk, so I probably need to up that number. I might try to see what my from the rack 1RM is for split jerk tomorrow. My clean and jerk is at 95-lb or so and I'm pretty chuffed with that but breaking that 100-lb mark always feels good.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Yesterday I finally learned how to breathe with wall balls and it was a game-changer. I could rack out 15 no problem in the workout (we're in a deload week) and not feel lightheaded or completely gassed.


Please tell me how to breath with wall balls. I can do around 6 to 8 at the start without dying, but it slowly peters down to like...3 in a row then I need to pause.

I don't think I've ever done a split jerk with the bar? We tend to keep to barbells with that type of stuff. BUT I FUCKING LOVE BREAKING 100 WITH ANY OF MY PRESSES. MAKES ME FEEL SUPER STRONG. ...even though I'm usually lifting the lowest amount out of everyone.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

csb said:


> So I still can't talk about crossfit here but burpees, wall balls, lifting, and thrusters are all cool?


@JayKay PE is in denial that her workouts are crossfit workouts.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @JayKay PE is in denial that her workouts are crossfit workouts.


Lol, not in denial, more like, the gym isn't a crossfit gym, so we may do the same movements/exercises, but I feel like with much less...zeal versus a crossfit gym.

I did not go to the gym on Friday. The reason? Friday is either a scheduled off day, or I get out of work an hour early. So. I got out of work an hour early, went home, did not immediately change into my workout clothes, and ended up falling asleep on the couch. *sigh*

I did go to the gym on Saturday! We did deadlift, 6 rounds of 5! I got up to 187lbs before I had to switch my grip. Topped out at 207lbs for the set of 5. I didn't max out; I was able to do the whole set unbroken, so Idk what that actually means with my deadlift. Lots of arm and leg banded stuff for the accessory. Conditioning...was not fun (is it ever?). Was 6 barbell thrusters, 8 burpees, 10 calories, AMRAP during 12 minutes. I've never done a barbell thruster before, so I was already going slow with that (I only did around 50lbs on that, and def was doing more of a squat+strict press than a thruster). The burpees weren't...bad. It's just that I can never catch my breath. Followed by calories on the rower. Since it was a loop, thrusters were after rowing, and I was...in pretty bad shape. Couldn't catch my breath, so my elbows def dropped during the thrusters.

Oh well. Just got to do better! I at least went and did the workout!


----------



## Supe

Had my Friday session with the gym owner. The first 20 minutes or so were basically me openly weeping while he rolled out my hamstrings and then pressed on a couple inner thigh muscles that hurt just to look at, never mind have a 275 lbs guy jabbing his thumbs into.

He then had me run through a series of squats and movements while he watched from several angles. Some single leg dumbbell RDL's, cossack squats, abductor band thingies, goblet squats off a platform, etc., looking for very specific form details - for some it was the ability to hip hinge, for others it was upright chest, several to see if the outside knee remained upright vs. caving in, etc. 

End result is that some of the stuff I initially thought was super weak is actually pretty strong, but it's just in a constant state of fatigue from either never releasing, or for having to constantly over-perform because something else wasn't releasing. It was pretty bizarre, because after the manual manipulation and some exercises intended to get the muscles to repeatedly release and contract, the stuff that should get sore/tired didn't, but weird spots like the outside of the hip and small of the back started burning like crazy from fatigue. 

So, game plan is to e-mail me a list of 10-15 minute warmups to do 4-5 days a week regardless of I'm lifting or not, and then for sure as a warmup for any day that isn't a press day. He thinks I can basically get back to "normal" after 8 weeks or so, i.e. able to go after something like a max effort deadlift without fear of the back freezing up again. He wants me to lift heavier than I was planning, but to do things like block pulls or reverse banded deadlift to just help lighten the load straight off the floor where the low back sees the most flexion if form breaks down even a tiny bit.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Supe I was going to ask about your Friday session, but when you didn't post I assumed you were curled up in a ball somewhere due to pain...and I was kinda right. Was it an hour long session? So a third of it was more of a PT session? It's great that you were able to pinpoint some muscles that weren't dying (and realize others were just super super tight).

I forgot to ask, are you still 'working out' as normal or are you getting back into it post-covid (that might be JP I'm thinking of)? Either way, the warmups will probably feel horrible the first week and then eventually start feeling better and better! I need to maybe start doing stretches or something after the gym...

My back feels like tight after deadlifts. Not my lower back, which, yay, means my form was correct, but like the sides of my back (makes no sense). I think I need to do more back/spine stretching or maybe finally start doing that youtube yoga I found...


----------



## Supe

Yep, hour long, about a third was PT. I am still getting back into post-COVID. Taking it very easy to get acclimated. Other than a brief attempt at contest prep last fall, I am more or less over a full year out of the gym at this point. From what I have "tested" so far, I've lost about 25% of my strength over that time for strict movements, even more for compound movements. As far as fatigue goes, that mostly-bodyweight 40 minute Friday assessment still has me feeling like I'm going to die today. 

FWIW, when I was deadlifting on the heavy side every week pre-covid, it was my upper back/traps that were perpetually sore.


----------



## JayKay PE

So. Gym last night was painful. Not because of the exercises (I tried my best), but because my back was so super tight and literally every exercise last night required your back for stabilization. Strength was back squat + quarter, so full squat followed by a quarter squat. Only got up to 143 lbs for the backs quats. It was kinda hard because you couldn't do a pause between the regular squat and the quarter squat, and I def felt like I was going deeper than a quarter, and idk. Accessory round was literally every exercise I was bad at and/or made to hit the back area that was tight, meaning I was in so much pain from forcing the flexibility. Cossack squats + single leg RDL (I'm so bad at these) + side bends. Six each side/leg. I did a majority of the exercises with a pair of yellow kettlebells (instead of going lighter) I did the side bends first and my back immediately seized, but I wanted to push through. Was able to do 3 of the 4 sets okayish, but the last set I couldn't do the RDLs (even just by doing a normal kettlebell RDL vs. a single leg) and the kossack squats were a real push.

Conditioning round was 16 kettlebell swings + 1 lap of overhead carry with plate + 8 burpees + 1 lap of overhead carry with plate for 5 rounds. Overhead carry I grabbed a 15kg plate, which wasn't too bad. The burpees I modified so they didn't have the pushup (so a squat thrust with a jump at the end). I knew that if I attempted the pushups I wouldn't get back up, since I'm still learning how to do a pushup, and I've been trying to work on doing the jump back into plank position versus stepping back. I did do that all 5 rounds! The kettlebell swings...first 4 rounds were okay but the last round...I def was hinging more to try and relieve my back. I was dying at the end of class/my back was not happy and making it known. It was just weird because it wasn't...like my lower back? Not across the whole back, just the two little side pieces.

One of the trainers gave me a breathing/diaphragm exercise to do with my feet/calves on the box to help untighten my hamstrings, which did help a bit, but the thing that really helped me was going home, showering, taking an ibuprofen (which I should have done Sunday when I felt tight), and then using my super hot heating pad on and off for the next couple of hours. Back feels a looooooot better today, so I'm hoping I can get through gym tonight if work doesn't kill me.


----------



## JayKay PE

More daily jk fitness update:

Gym last night was dumbbell bench press. 2x8 followed by 6x4 with 3 second delay. I was dumb and didn't realize the 8 reps were part of the workout, not as a warmup, so I ended up doing 2x8 and 8x4. Did mostly 35lbs on the delay bench, but I did attempt/do 40lb dumbbells for the last round of negatives. I don't know what this means, exactly. Then we had to do 60 of each: bench push-ups, tricep pressdown (with band), bent over rows, and bicep curls. I did 3 rounds of 20 each. Pushups...were not fun. I am so bad at them. I did them on my knees, but it was still hard to get my chest to the bench. Conditioning was tabata (which I learned rhymes with ciabatta and not Tabatha) of :20/:10 x8 for each block: jump lunges/DB snatch & ring rows/burpees. I did like 3 jump lunges, my ankle got angry, and I switched to regular lunges. DB snatch was only 25lbs, but it was hard with the minimal rest in between. Ring rows...could have been more difficult, except the timing made me go a little shallow. Burpees...I just checked our app, burpees were actually supposed to be mountain climbers, but they were burpees and I feel betrayed. I did do 'real' burpees, around 3 per :20sec, but they included all the motions and I didn't stop, so obviously means I'm maybe getting better at them.

I'll take small victories!


----------



## JayKay PE

Forgot to update from last night:

Deficit deadlift. 6 rounds of 4. BAM. Did the same as I deadlifted on Saturday: 207lbs. There was no accessory, just a horrible conditioning. 4 rounds, 6 minutes non-stop each round, with a 2 minute break in-between each 6 minute block. 10 cal row/8 box jumps, 10 cal bike/1 lap heavy sled push, 10 ring rows/15 air squats, and 10 dumbbell lunges/2 running laps. I...wanted to die, but I made it through. I also used the roller a little on my back-HOMG. So painful. So tight! Super happy I have a massage scheduled for Friday afternoon.

I want to try and go a minimum of 4 times a week, to be serious about this workout thing. I am skipping tonight/Thursday because I have a crazy project that suddenly fell into my lap that has a lot of higher-level stakeholders involved (aka: jk needs to impress people so I can be left alone for the rest of my contract period), so I'm going OT tonight, Friday and Saturday. I'll go to the gym Friday morning (6am), which is what I usually do on my regular day off, and then I'll do Saturday class. Trying to keep a fitness routine is hard.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update from Friday:

Friday 6am workout = sumo deadlift, 5x5. Hit 205lbs. Prob could have gone more, but I want to keep my form if possible. Plus it feels weird to be starting my sets with 20kg plates when I used to start with 10kg. Accessory was 4 rounds of pull-ups (5-8), single leg squat to bench (using a 10lb plate, 7 each leg), and x-band walk (10 steps in each direction). Conditioning was 20-15-10-5 of wall balls, slam balls, and calories on the rower. We were aiming for 10minutes or under. So angry! I finished in 10minutes 12 seconds. I def paused the most on the wall balls, I'm so bad at them, but I am happy that my time was semi-comparable and that I wasn't super longer than the estimated time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Burpees are a special form of torture, IMO.


----------



## csb

Yeah, so your gym might not pay the affiliate fee, but you're definitely at a CrossFit gym. 

This morning was a hang power snatch followed by a hang squat snatch. I PRd by 5 pounds, but boy, do I have to remember to lock in that core. After that was grunt work- 200m sled drag, 100m DB bear hug carry, 100m farmers carry, 2 rounds. I chose poorly- I went with the 103-pound sled, the 60-pound DB, and 35-lb on the KB. The farmers was the only thing that wasn't killing me- everything else was awful.


----------



## JayKay PE

@csb lol, I believe the trainer who does all the programming for the fitness classes used to be involved with a CrossFit gym? But our gym itself isn’t CrossFit (the fitness class is such a small part of the entire gym, which focuses on Olympic lifts). Idk. I just go to die.

Todays class: push press. Got up to 83lbs. Maybe could have gone up more, but it was 5 rounds of 6 and I wanted to end good. Especially since we had a ton of arm stuff for accessory and conditioning. Accessory was 5 rounds, every 2 minutes, 40 second plank, 5 chin-ups, 10 push-ups. Chin ups I did with a black band (got hard near the end). Push-ups I did on my knees since I’m focusing on keeping my elbows back. It was hard. The conditioning was miserable. 12 single arm dumbbell snatches (6 each side), 12 goblet squat, and 12 squat thrusts. I picked a higher weight than the other girls (surprisingly? 20lb snatch and blue kettlebell for squats). Everyone wanted to die. But I finished the five rounds, so I’ll count it as a win!!!

also, got my new ninja blender. I made a smoothie. The blender was super loud, but, damn, I had a smoothie in a minute. So. I’m impressed.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> @csb lol, I believe the trainer who does all the programming for the fitness classes used to be involved with a CrossFit gym? But our gym itself isn’t CrossFit (the fitness class is such a small part of the entire gym, which focuses on Olympic lifts). Idk. I just go to die.


Olympic lifts (which are the snatch and the clean and jerk) are 2 of the primary movement of CrossFit. #ijs 

Ultimately it doesn't matter. I'm not a CrossFit evangelist. What's important is that you found something that you enjoy and that's working for you.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Olympic lifts (which are the snatch and the clean and jerk) are 2 of the primary movement of CrossFit. #ijs
> 
> Ultimately it doesn't matter. I'm not a CrossFit evangelist. What's important is that you found something that you enjoy and that's working for you.


So technically, going from that, every CrossFit gym is actually an Olympic lifting gym since they use two Olympic movements as their primary movements?

We do snatch/clean and jerk with dumbbells during the fitness class, not with a bar, so, again, not too sure how 'crossfit' that is. Let me just work out. The gym is an Olympic gym. Their fitness class is literally 2 hours out of their entire schedule.


----------



## Supe

I've had two heavier workouts since my training session with the gym owner, including a heavier deadlift session, with no low back flareups so far. I follow the warmup routines he's given me which often results in some lower back or hip discomfort, because you can tell the stuff that's not normally releasing has just been worked and is fatigued after very light effort. But, it has been enough to prevent the spasms and looks promising.


----------



## JayKay PE

I've been meaning to ask, @Supe, did you actually compete with weightlifting or were you more towards Oly? I'm super happy that your warmup routine is working and things are releasing! I'm trying to keep up with my fitness classes (4x a week), but I'm getting more and more interested in the Oly stuff since I see it so much and I'm trying to figure out if I want to attempt it or not...


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I've been meaning to ask, @Supe, did you actually compete with weightlifting or were you more towards Oly? I'm super happy that your warmup routine is working and things are releasing! I'm trying to keep up with my fitness classes (4x a week), but I'm getting more and more interested in the Oly stuff since I see it so much and I'm trying to figure out if I want to attempt it or not...


I've only ever trained for strongman, never powerlifting or oly. Powerlifting never interested me, and I don't have the wrist or shoulder mobility for olympic movements.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> So technically, going from that, every CrossFit gym is actually an Olympic lifting gym since they use two Olympic movements as their primary movements?
> 
> We do snatch/clean and jerk with dumbbells during the fitness class, not with a bar, so, again, not too sure how 'crossfit' that is. Let me just work out. The gym is an Olympic gym. Their fitness class is literally 2 hours out of their entire schedule.


I wouldn't say that. CrossFit is "cross-functional" by definition. It incorporates Olympic lifts (snatch/clean & jerk), some powerlifting (deadlifts & back squats, but not really bench press. Many people argue bench press strength isn't functional strength.), plyometrics (box jumps), calisthenics (muscle ups, handstand push up, burpees, etc), cardio (jump rope specifically double unders, rowing, etc), and all the progressions and accessory work related to this stuff. Lots of other stuff that I"m probably not thinking of, but I tried to hit the highlights. The idea is to be capable of doing anything without being specialized in any specific thing.

Many gyms use a similar philosophy of doing a little bit of everything even if they don't call it CrossFit, because it's very popular and effective for many people.

A true Olympic lift focused workout would be limited to Snatch and Clean&Jerk and the accessory and progressions for those specific exercises (deadlifts, front squats, shrugs, etc), but wouldn't touch on most of these other. I doubt you'd ever do bench press if you're only training for Olyimic lifts.

One thing that is specific to CrossFit (which I don't always agree with) is that in competition all workouts are done as quickly as possible. So not necessarily every workout that you do. But speed is always a goal to work towards. I love the high intensity of that (because I hate doing cardio), but some people and some coaches/trainers take it too far. That's where form can break down and things can get dangerous if people aren't careful, aren't coached correctly, or don't know what they are doing. I don't think any of those other disciplines focus on speed at all ... well, except for cardio.


----------



## JayKay PE

Dude. Just let me do my workout. I don't care about crossfit. I just want to do my fitness class and not be judged on where it 'fits'.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Dude. Just let me do my workout. I don't care about crossfit. I just want to do my fitness class and not be judged on where it 'fits'.


No judgement. See below


jean15paul_PE said:


> Ultimately it doesn't matter. I'm not a CrossFit evangelist. What's important is that you found something that you enjoy and that's working for you.


I was just responding to you asking about "every CrossFit gym is actually an Olympic lifting gym since they use two Olympic movements as their primary movements?"


----------



## leggo PE

Read the title of this thread.. Isn’t there another thread to talk about CrossFit? Contact @Road Guy with questions!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> Read the title of this thread.. Isn’t there another thread to talk about CrossFit? Contact @Road Guy with questions!


This used to be the one thread for everything, crossfit and non-crossfit. At some point RG made a separate CrossFit thread and it hasn't gotten as much use.








Nutrition, Diet, and Elite Fitness: Notes, Goals, and Resources....


So at new gym, going on day 4 - still the new guy- We did hand stand hold and hand stand walks practice afterwards (no walking for me) but there is this really stocky guy who just leans over and walks on his hands all the way across the gym floor, guess he used to be a power lifter, but wanted...




engineerboards.com




(Technically this thread is "nutrition, diet, and exercise" and the other thread is "nutrition, diet, and elite fitness". I don't consider CrossFit more elite than other fitness disciplines, but whatevs.)

Then the crossfit world blew up and lots of gyms stopped licensing the name after the creater/CEO made some unpopular statements. Which leads me to the ultimate philosophical question:

What even is CrossFit? Is that only for the gyms that license the name? Is it any cross functional workout? Where do you draw the line. I claim to have done CrossFit for a couple years, but I workout at a corporate gym that doesn't license the name and calls it "cross functional training". JayKay does "crossfit-like" workouts at an Olympic gym. Is it like Justice Stewart said, "I know it when I see it"?

I guess related... the definition of "elite fitness" is????

Sorry. I'm being difficult, but I am legit trying to make a point 
Labels are dumb. We're all in this together.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This is the moment where @leggo PE bans me.


----------



## JayKay PE

Gym yesterday was PR for sumo deadlift. Warmup + 5, 4, 3, 3, 2, 2, 1, 1 of increasing weight. Got to 229lbs of sumo deadlift without switching my grip. Kinda angry, because I think I could have gone higher in weight, maybe another 10-20lbs, but this wasn't a 'increase to fail' it was just an 'increase to PR', as the trainer said. The week before I did sumo, as noted, and got to 205lb for a set of 5, so...idk what this exactly means.

Accessory was 15 lat pull downs (green band = 65lb resistance), 12 dumbbell step ups (used blue kettlebells), and 10 renegade rows (used 15lb dumbbells since I am not super comfortable with the movement yet). Conditioning was hard, mostly because I'm super bad at lunges. It was 5 rounds of 12 dumbbell clean and jerks (I think I'm slowly getting the split stance, started with 15lbs for 2 rounds, then went up to 20lbs for the rest of the rounds), 12 overhead plate walking lunges (I used 10lb plate...and I ended up hugging it for at least one round because I had to concentrate on my actual lunges), and 8 box jumps. I'm actually getting a lot more comfortable with box jumps, I mean, they're not crazy high, but I am no longer that scared about catching my shins and dying.


----------



## JayKay PE

I was super excited about hitting 100lb bench yesterday (we did 10, 9, 8, 7...1 progression) and then I checked my app and saw that I did do a bench of 113lb earlier in the month. *sigh* But the 101lb bench was fairly simple/easy, so I'm hoping this means improvement! Accessory was 4 rounds of inverted rows, DB alternating floor press, and KB windmill. Inverted rows, I used a barbell on the rack and not rings like everyone else (it felt harder, so I think I worked out more). Alternating floor press, I started with 20lbs and went up 5lbs each round; I felt most 'comfortable' with 30lbs, but I did complete a 35lb round even though it was tough. KB windmills suck ass and I hate doing them, but I did get deeper each round. Conditioning was timed, 9 rounds of :40/:20, thank god, and consisted of machine (row/bike/ski), plate or sled push, and kettlebell swings (I chose purple/the 44lb kettlebell this time and wanted to die, but did it).

Also, not workout related, but workout related? My scalp/hair has been super bad for last couple of months. I didn't know if it was my shampoo or the super hard water here, but I think it's because I was washing/shampooing my hair every time I worked out. This past week I haven't washed my hair after working out, just jump in the shower to rub my hair under the water, condition the ends, and body wash, and it isn't shiny...but it also isn't oily. Idk. I think I've been damaging my hair by overwashing and I need to realize that I can just scrub the sweat out and don't need to shampoo it so aggressively everyday.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I guess related... the definition of "elite fitness" is????


This is where the entire fitness industry loses me. The hype and marketing is trying to pressure everyone to be "elite," "professional," "professional-grade," "maximum," "extreeeeeeme," "epic," "competitive," "optimized," "warrior," so it's discouraging for regular-ass normies to feel accepted just for wanting to stay semi-healthy while living normal life.

Edit: added the word "warrior," ohhh this word in marketing drives me crazy, just preying on peoples' insecurities. Really, we're warriors now?



jean15paul_PE said:


> Which leads me to the ultimate philosophical question


I would elevate the question even more: Are we really all needing the most extreme high-intensity fad workouts and the latest professional gear to find enjoyment (I'm looking at you, cyclists) in being comfortable in our bodies? Do we have to be preparing for races and competitions and sufferfests to make our time on the rack worth it?



jean15paul_PE said:


> What's important is that you found something that you enjoy and that's working for you.


100%.

All I's is sayin' is, sometimes going for a run is just going for a run. And sometimes you want to pick up a heavy thing because you can.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Oops, dangit, on topic this time:

Gave a double red blood cell donation last weekend and BOY AM I FEELING IT. Holy crap, I couldn't run faster than a 9:30 pace any longer than 30 minutes without feeling like I was dying. My breathing rate was fine but the O2 just wasn't making it to mah cells. So I kept breathing and breathing and was just feeling completely hosed. Biochemistry is weeeeeird!

I'll give it another go today, hope I don't collapse into ditch and get eaten by the neighborhood cats.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> catching my shins and dying


Cool, another nightmare for me to think about.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> This is where the entire fitness industry loses me. The hype and marketing is trying to pressure everyone to be "elite," "professional," "professional-grade," "maximum," "extreeeeeeme," "epic," "competitive," "optimized," so it's discouraging for regular-ass normies to feel accepted just for wanting to stay semi-healthy while living normal life.


My feelings too. Just want to be fit don't care about having defined muscles. 

Plus dealing with all the college bros who treat free weight area as a hangout and grunt/groan for no reason. Including the one who was grunting while curling an empty 20 lb bar. I am 52 and picked this bar up one handed no problem


----------



## Platypus Engineer

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Oops, dangit, on topic this time:
> 
> Gave a double red blood cell donation last weekend and BOY AM I FEELING IT. Holy crap, I couldn't run faster than a 9:30 pace any longer than 30 minutes without feeling like I was dying. My breathing rate was fine but the O2 just wasn't making it to mah cells. So I kept breathing and breathing and was just feeling completely hosed. Biochemistry is weeeeeird!
> 
> I'll give it another go today, hope I don't collapse into ditch and get eaten by the neighborhood cats.


I tried giving the double red several times but never felt right after it, so I just went back to donating whole blood. Unless it is some sort of advanced nutrition thing for double red not really sure why it makes me feel worse.

What kind of cats are in your neighborhood.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> What kind of cats are in your neighborhood.


Sometimes they have kind of a...raccoon-like shape. Sometimes a possum-like. Sometimes a coyote-like shape. 

Ok, on topic for real: getting close to goal weight so need to come up with a plan for getting stronger but not bigger (I'm already not a big person so I don't want to become yanno...a cube). Been doing burpees of varying modifications and reps, just trying to get mah joints used to those cycles. I mean...before, it was an ongoing joke to call doing kinda-sorta serious yardwork (at least, to me: digging holes n trenches n lifting n dragging stuff) my "paleo crossfit" so I don't think I'm weak for my size but I have lost some muscle so that's going to be a project.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I'm already not a big person so I don't want to become yanno...a cube


As a cube, I am very offended by your shape-ist attitude.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> As a cube, I am very offended by your shape-ist attitude.


You are not a cube. WE are #TeamRektangle! EEZ DEEFERENT!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Sometimes they have kind of a...raccoon-like shape. Sometimes a possum-like. Sometimes a coyote-like shape.


Ok wasnt sure if you were in that Texas neighborhood that had tiger roaming around it


----------



## csb

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Sometimes they have kind of a...raccoon-like shape. Sometimes a possum-like. Sometimes a coyote-like shape.
> 
> Ok, on topic for real: getting close to goal weight so need to come up with a plan for getting stronger but not bigger (I'm already not a big person so I don't want to become yanno...a cube). Been doing burpees of varying modifications and reps, just trying to get mah joints used to those cycles. I mean...before, it was an ongoing joke to call doing kinda-sorta serious yardwork (at least, to me: digging holes n trenches n lifting n dragging stuff) my "paleo crossfit" so I don't think I'm weak for my size but I have lost some muscle so that's going to be a project.


It takes a lot of nutrition and lifting to get "big." You're fine to add in weights, especially if you're not already a big person.

Brought to you by a person who's trying to get meaty quads and it takes so much protein and lifting.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

csb said:


> Brought to you by a person who's trying to get meaty quads


Ohhh @JayKay PE #TTT! Yasss!

My goal is to be a middle distance runner with meaty quads who can lift surprisingly heavy things as needed, like an ant. Ok, I'm trying to be an ant.


----------



## csb

I just referred to a girl in the gym as an ant and I meant it as a compliment. She is tiny but jacked. Every time she goes to put the barbell away in the vertical storage rack she looks like she's lifting a boulder.


----------



## Supe

Ordered some workout shorts off Amazon that had a zillion good reviews. A little shorter than I'm accustomed to, but I wanted something that wouldn't get in the way during leg day. All the reviews were saying "true to size", so I ordered up a size just to give me some extra room (2XL).

LOOOOOOOL

I have boxer briefs that are longer and fit looser. A 5' tall gymnast wouldn't have fit those things. I definitely ended up with "made in China" sizing.


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> Ordered some workout shorts off Amazon that had a zillion good reviews. A little shorter than I'm accustomed to, but I wanted something that wouldn't get in the way during leg day. All the reviews were saying "true to size", so I ordered up a size just to give me some extra room (2XL).
> 
> LOOOOOOOL
> 
> I have boxer briefs that are longer and fit looser. A 5' tall gymnast wouldn't have fit those things. I definitely ended up with "made in China" sizing.


Let's see those Chubbies.


----------



## Supe

csb said:


> Let's see those Chubbies.


There are some things the world is just not ready for.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> There are some things the world is just not ready for.


We’re not the world. We’re EB.

Cant you just wear leggings? Are guys allowed to wear leggings? They don’t get in the way when I lift (except they’re starting to get kinda loose and my thumbs get caught sometimes).


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> We’re not the world. We’re EB.
> 
> Cant you just wear leggings? Are guys allowed to wear leggings? They don’t get in the way when I lift (except they’re starting to get kinda loose and my thumbs get caught sometimes).


Your thumbs are in your leggings?!?? TMI???


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> We’re not the world. We’re EB.
> 
> Cant you just wear leggings? Are guys allowed to wear leggings? They don’t get in the way when I lift (except they’re starting to get kinda loose and my thumbs get caught sometimes).


A bit too figure flattering for me. I'd hate to distract everyone else from their workouts when I'm carrying two holiday hams out back.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Your thumbs are in your leggings?!?? TMI???


They get caught in the baggy crotch as I lift.

@Supe two holidays hams? Shit. You can’t tempt me with that!!!!


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> They get caught in the baggy crotch as I lift.
> 
> @Supe two holidays hams? Shit. You can’t tempt me with that!!!!


Flipping between WTTS and reading/trying to comprehend something about a baggy crotch at the moment...


----------



## JayKay PE

JayUn PE said:


> Flipping between WTTS and reading/trying to comprehend something about a baggy crotch at the moment...


Lol, I bought these leggings when I was I think 20-30lbs heavier. As I've lost weight, it is mostly in my thigh area, leading to a crotch that looks like a early 90's boys. When I'm lifting, going from a squat to upright, the back of my thumbs on the barbell keep getting caught. I should just buy smaller leggings...but these ones still work, and my belly hasn't gotten smaller, so they fit as well as they can.


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, I bought these leggings when I was I think 20-30lbs heavier. As I've lost weight, it is mostly in my thigh area, leading to a crotch that looks like a early 90's boys. When I'm lifting, going from a squat to upright, the back of my thumbs on the barbell keep getting caught. I should just buy smaller leggings...but these ones still work, and my belly hasn't gotten smaller, so they fit as well as they can.


Ah I see. Your leggings feel a little like this? 
j/k.

I wear Underarmour leggings (with shorts over them) on my leg days (Tue-back and front squats, Thur- deadlift).


----------



## JayKay PE

JayUn PE said:


> Ah I see. Your leggings feel a little like this? View attachment 22541
> j/k.
> 
> I wear Underarmour leggings (with shorts over them) on my leg days (Tue-back and front squats, Thur- deadlift).


You say j/k but that is exactly how they feel sometimes. I really should bit the bullet but I am lazy and hate clothes shopping. 

I loved my underarmor leggings! I might hit up the outlet when I go back home and grab a couple. I feel like I had a pair that were not the normal type/baseball type (idk) and they fit really well. As for shorts over my leggings...if people want to see my butt so bad, have at it. I used to wear shorts over my leggings, but I got tired of it.


----------



## csb

I use shorts over my compression shorts to keep everything up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> if people want to see my butt so bad, have at it.


*signs up for @JayKay PE 's gym*


----------



## Supe

I tried shorts over leggings when it got cold (under armor knock offs), but didn't like the leggings in general. They would bunch up when trying to wear knee sleeves, and would get torn up by the bar knurling during deadlifts. I have neoprene warm shorts that are made for strongman (very tight, very thick scuba-suit type material), but your nether regions sweat like the rainforest in those things, so I use them sparingly, usually only on leg days where I'm doing a lot of moving/carry events that really beat up the hips.


----------



## csb

Neoprene warm shorts is a lot of words to just say swass.


----------



## JayKay PE

I haven't gone to the gym in a while...Going to try and get back into the groove and go tonight. Last Thusday...was arm day. And I'm bad at arm day, especially wide-grip bench followed by as many pushups as you can do in a row (both things I suck at).


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> I haven't gone to the gym in a while...Going to try and get back into the groove and go tonight. Last Thusday...was arm day. And I'm bad at arm day, especially wide-grip bench followed by as many pushups as you can do in a row (both things I suck at).


I feel your pain. My gym temporarily closed December 2020 due to the pandemic and last week was my first week back (i used to go 5 days/week). Whew, talk about loss of gains, but I did a bunch of calisthenic exercises at home since then and now trying to get back into my groove.


----------



## Supe

I ate like road trip hot garbage this weekend, but I was surrounded by puppies at one point, so it doesn't count.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I was surrounded by puppies at one point,


pics or it didn't happen.

@JayUn PE I'm trying to go more consistently. I used to say 'I'm going 3 times a week' and then only go like twice, but I've recently changed it to 'I'm going 4 times a week, and I actually find myself going more often than not 5 times a week. My gym only holds classes M-Sat, so there really is only the opportunity to go 6 times a week. Except once I get off the ball, it's super hard for me to re-focus and go.


----------



## Supe

Sorry, EB not letting me rotate them...


----------



## csb

I ate like an unattended toddler this weekend and I swear my sweat at the gym this morning smelled like the old days of a post-drinking run but I didn't even drink. My body is like, "HOW'S THAT FRENCH ONION DIP NOW, ASSHOLE?"


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> @JayUn PE I'm trying to go more consistently. I used to say 'I'm going 3 times a week' and then only go like twice, but I've recently changed it to 'I'm going 4 times a week, and I actually find myself going more often than not 5 times a week. My gym only holds classes M-Sat, so there really is only the opportunity to go 6 times a week. Except once I get off the ball, it's super hard for me to re-focus and go.


At least you're going back. Better than not going at all.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

csb said:


> I ate like an unattended toddler this weekend and I swear my sweat at the gym this morning smelled like the old days of a post-drinking run but I didn't even drink. My body is like, "HOW'S THAT FRENCH ONION DIP NOW, ASSHOLE?"


@csb I did a bad thing. I found the kettle chips and inhaled all chips in a 100' radius. Gahhh! *potato grease sweats*


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Last night kinda sucked, but not for the reason everyone thinks. Strength was back squat with a 3sec pause at the bottom, 6x4. Worked my way up to 132lbs. I realized I'm ridiculous and will just put on more and more 10lb plates instead of just using the kg plates because for some reason I think that they weigh less? Also, I hate pausing at the bottom. I have the bad habit of bottoming out every once in a while and then I kinda get stuck... 

Accessory round was okay. Single leg squat to bench, which I did with a 10lb plate to counter, single leg RDL, which I did modified since I fall on my face doing normal RDLs, and planks with dumbbell pull through. As I was doing the SL squat, my left hip started acting up (this started aching a bit right before I went to Arkansas/before Memorial Day, but I thought it was just because of how I sit at work then doing long car drives). I ignored it as we went into conditioning, but it reared its ugly head during the simplest thing we had to do: mountain climbers. 

I could do the 12 wallballs (though I really wanted to die), and the 15 slam balls were fine, but when I got down to start the 18 mountain climbers...it wasn't good. Like. My left leg kinda collapsed/I couldn't do the motion on one side? Trainer told me to modify and switch the box step ups, which didn't hurt at all, so I really have no idea what is going on with my hip? I rolled out my lower back and that area a little bit after class and made sure that I slept with my legs elevated/pillow in-between my legs last night. It's still a little achey today, so I might baby it a little. Maybe pop an ibuprofen if I can find one.


----------



## Supe

Where on the hip? Like, towards the waist? Or lower more towards the thigh/butt? If the latter, probably worth rolling out hamstrings, abductors, and adductors, and throwing in some warmup exercises to try and get those primed first if rest hasn't helped it. Does your knee move inwards during squats/pistol squats?


----------



## JayUn PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @csb I did a bad thing. I found the kettle chips and inhaled all chips in a 100' radius. Gahhh! *potato grease sweats*


Gotta be careful of those 16 oz curls as well


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Where on the hip? Like, towards the waist? Or lower more towards the thigh/butt? If the latter, probably worth rolling out hamstrings, abductors, and adductors, and throwing in some warmup exercises to try and get those primed first if rest hasn't helped it. Does your knee move inwards during squats/pistol squats?


I def think it's more muscular/ligament and not the actual joint (it's on the outside of the hip, a little lower than the waist and back from the midpoint of my hip but not actual lower back? Kinda where your leg has the 'divot' below your natural waist if you were doing a split). I got a deep tissue massage over Memorial Day weekend, but then didn't exercise for a week, so I might have just made it super angry and then ignored it instead of trying to stretch it out gently. My knee actually is pretty stable/stays straight in a majority of my exercises or gets pushed out a little bit, but I def felt the one leg getting super tired going up and down last night.


----------



## snickerd3

signed minisnick up for a youth conditioning class at my gym. Last week was some muscle education and a what's you max day. Wonder what they are going to do today.


----------



## csb

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @csb I did a bad thing. I found the kettle chips and inhaled all chips in a 100' radius. Gahhh! *potato grease sweats*


I'm proud of you. Starches serve a purpose.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Last night kinda sucked, but not for the reason everyone thinks. Strength was back squat with a 3sec pause at the bottom, 6x4. Worked my way up to 132lbs. I realized I'm ridiculous and will just put on more and more 10lb plates instead of just using the kg plates because for some reason I think that they weigh less? Also, I hate pausing at the bottom. I have the bad habit of bottoming out every once in a while and then I kinda get stuck...
> 
> Accessory round was okay. Single leg squat to bench, which I did with a 10lb plate to counter, single leg RDL, which I did modified since I fall on my face doing normal RDLs, and planks with dumbbell pull through. As I was doing the SL squat, my left hip started acting up (this started aching a bit right before I went to Arkansas/before Memorial Day, but I thought it was just because of how I sit at work then doing long car drives). I ignored it as we went into conditioning, but it reared its ugly head during the simplest thing we had to do: mountain climbers.
> 
> I could do the 12 wallballs (though I really wanted to die), and the 15 slam balls were fine, but when I got down to start the 18 mountain climbers...it wasn't good. Like. My left leg kinda collapsed/I couldn't do the motion on one side? Trainer told me to modify and switch the box step ups, which didn't hurt at all, so I really have no idea what is going on with my hip? I rolled out my lower back and that area a little bit after class and made sure that I slept with my legs elevated/pillow in-between my legs last night. It's still a little achey today, so I might baby it a little. Maybe pop an ibuprofen if I can find one.


I know I broke Supe recommending this, but do you do pigeon stretches at all? That to me is a needed recovery for things like sitting in the car and lifting.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I know I broke Supe recommending this, but do you do pigeon stretches at all? That to me is a needed recovery for things like sitting in the car and lifting.


We actually do those sometimes as a warmup! I kinda started doing a modified sitting version of it today (where I cross my leg and then lean forward/hold and that actually directly targeted the area), but I might do a couple of them before I workout tonight and when I get home! It also doesn't help that this is week 2 of straight rain in Indy, which is making my bones ache.


----------



## Supe

I'd also recommend some of the warmups my guy currently has me doing. Side lying clamshells, open/close legs with bands just below the knees from seated position, etc. Whatever gets those muscles to fire/contract and release. I am sore after doing them, but its keeping everything else from going into spasm so far.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> ... Also, I hate pausing at the bottom. I have the bad habit of bottoming out every once in a while and then I kinda get stuck...
> ....


Interestingly. In the sport of Olympic lifting, people usually bottom out ("ass to grass," as they say). That's because heavy cleans and snatches are usually caught in a squat position as low as possible, that way you don't have to clean or snatch the weight as high. Crossfit also follows this approach because it incorporates the Olympic lifts.

In the sport of powerlifting, people stop at parallel. The lifting standard is that you have to get your thigh parallel to the ground for the rep to count. So there's no reason to go any lower. This has become the "casual" lifting standard, resulting in the misconception that going lower is bad for your knees.

Personally, I've always preferred to work out the full range of motion for every lift, so I like squating deep.


----------



## JayKay PE

@jean15paul_PE when I say I bottom out I mean like...I squat too deep and then I get stuck because I load too quickly. Especially when I'm doing the pause at the bottom/you can't bounce out of it (which our trainers hate us bouncing and they want a smooth squat and/or explosion up). Our trainers want us to hit at least parallel, but prefer deeper. We don't do cleans and snatches with the bar as part of the fitness class, on with dumbbells, so our squatting is more: front squat, back squat, zercher, and I fell like a few others that you can get 'stuck' in.


----------



## csb

Supe said:


> I'd also recommend some of the warmups my guy currently has me doing. Side lying clamshells, open/close legs with bands just below the knees from seated position, etc. Whatever gets those muscles to fire/contract and release. I am sore after doing them, but its keeping everything else from going into spasm so far.


This, plus get yourself a mini-band and wrap it three times (yes, it will look tiny, but you will fit) and then do some lateral walks and then forward and backward walks with that band up over your thighs. 

Or drop the cash on one of these cushy ones that come with a program- Hip & Core System


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> This, plus get yourself a mini-band and wrap it three times (yes, it will look tiny, but you will fit) and then do some lateral walks and then forward and backward walks with that band up over your thighs.
> 
> Or drop the cash on one of these cushy ones that come with a program- Hip & Core System


Ugh. That costs money!!! I might just go to class early and grab a band and do some walks before/after.

I did not go to the gym yesterday since it was my 'fuck off' day (I also skipped work/called in sick and slept until 1pm). It was sumo deadlifts. That I kinda wanted to do. *sigh* Tonight will probably be arms. I do think my bench is getting better, I'm consistently getting 90+ lbs. I remember when I first started I could do the bar + 5lbs on each side and I'd get winded!


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> Ugh. That costs money!!! I might just go to class early and grab a band and do some walks before/after.
> 
> I did not go to the gym yesterday since it was my 'fuck off' day (I also skipped work/called in sick and slept until 1pm). It was sumo deadlifts. That I kinda wanted to do. *sigh* Tonight will probably be arms. I do think my bench is getting better, I'm consistently getting 90+ lbs. I remember when I first started I could do the bar + 5lbs on each side and I'd get winded!


Nice progress!!! You'll be upping those weights in no time. I have my "F-off" weekends but I don't go too crazy eating (1 or 2 heavy meals the whole weekend).


----------



## JayKay PE

JayUn PE said:


> Nice progress!!! You'll be upping those weights in no time. I have my "F-off" weekends but I don't go too crazy eating (1 or 2 heavy meals the whole weekend).


Lol, my last 'f-off' weekend was at my relatives house in Little Rock this past Memorial Day weekend. ...my uncle, who is 6'3" and super solid, plated my food for me. I think I ate like 3000-4000+ calories a day when I was down there. I def wanted to die.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Supe stop liking that I wanted to die after eating too much! I remember when I used to be able to eat an entire pizza by myself and now I'm like "a big salad with some avocado for dinner sounds delightful!" or "oh, that baked salmon filled me up, I might not be able to finish my asparagus" as I look at myfitnesspal and I somehow have 500+ calories left for my day.


----------



## Supe

I will never not like holiday meal binging.


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, my last 'f-off' weekend was at my relatives house in Little Rock this past Memorial Day weekend. ...my uncle, who is 6'3" and super solid, plated my food for me. I think I ate like 3000-4000+ calories a day when I was down there. I def wanted to die.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayUn PE said:


> View attachment 22748









Still figuring that out...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I remember when I used to be able to eat an entire pizza by myself


Uhm...this was last weekend for me. Oops.

On topic: back on track with functional eating M-F. Honestly, I felt so horrible (physically, but mentally, 'twas excellent!) after pizza that it was super appealing to eat like a good Square and I should still make my weigh-in tomorrow. I guess I should exercise today...


----------



## JayKay PE

Yesterday was arms and oh how I hate it! 5x3 regular bench, followed by deloading and then doing 2 reps of AMRAP. Got up to 107lbs on my regular reps, deloaded to 77lb (aka bar + 10kg on each side) and hit 12 reps the first round and then 10 the next. So. I think this means I need to start with 10kg from now on with bench instead of 10lb'ers. Accessory was chin-ups + dumbbell or barbell push press + abs (I did dead bugs). Half of the time, my chin ups were pull ups because I'm dumb, and I'm still using the black band...but I'm using the black band that is the narrowest one, so idk if that means I'm getting better? Push press I did 20lb dumbbells. It was tough.

Conditioning...was not fun. It was 21-15-9 rep and we had to choose our exercises out of a jar. Instead of being able to choose what exercise was done for what number, the trainer was like 'no, you do all three exercises for each of the rep sets'. I'm so happy I didn't get the skier or thrusters! I got DB snatch, weighted step ups, and DB deadlift. I...wanted 20lb...but one of the other girls had them...so I did 25lb...which is great, but I was legit dying on the step ups because I was dumb and didn't do things as a sequence, I was more like 'I've done 30 snatches, only 15 more, I'll just do them right now'. So. I did 45 step-ups in a row and wanted to die.


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yesterday was arms and oh how I hate it! 5x3 regular bench, followed by deloading and then doing 2 reps of AMRAP. Got up to 107lbs on my regular reps, deloaded to 77lb (aka bar + 10kg on each side) and hit 12 reps the first round and then 10 the next. So. I think this means I need to start with 10kg from now on with bench instead of 10lb'ers. Accessory was chin-ups + dumbbell or barbell push press + abs (I did dead bugs). Half of the time, my chin ups were pull ups because I'm dumb, and I'm still using the black band...but I'm using the black band that is the narrowest one, so idk if that means I'm getting better? Push press I did 20lb dumbbells. It was tough.
> 
> Conditioning...was not fun. It was 21-15-9 rep and we had to choose our exercises out of a jar. Instead of being able to choose what exercise was done for what number, the trainer was like 'no, you do all three exercises for each of the rep sets'. I'm so happy I didn't get the skier or thrusters! I got DB snatch, weighted step ups, and DB deadlift. I...wanted 20lb...but one of the other girls had them...so I did 25lb...which is great, but I was legit dying on the step ups because I was dumb and didn't do things as a sequence, I was more like 'I've done 30 snatches, only 15 more, I'll just do them right now'. So. I did 45 step-ups in a row and wanted to die.


At least you didn't die!!!   (no pain no gain)

My workout this morning was all deadlifts and then finished with calf raises on the leg press.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick was introduced to sleds and bands for pullups last night. 

I really hope they move the time to something more realistic next month. 2:30 in the afternoon is nuts.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I pieced together a 4 mile cross country loop around my neighborhood (that I can repeat for 8 if needed) so I'll start doing that and try to get faster and faster. It's mostly dirt so I like that. Comes with pull up bars on the course so every lap I get to do as many as I can (it's not many).

Yesterday started with a 1 mile warmup, moderate pace. 80F with a breeze, not bad. Hit an 8 minute mile on the gravel track section but felt like I was gonna die. Grassy 1 mile section is pretty hard b/c grass is squishy so was only able to hit 9 minutes. Cool down mile felt good, I think my recovery is fine but I need to do more speedwork drills to bump up my top end, I don't like feeling winded if I know my legs can go faster. I stop the timer for pull ups. Also, TIC (today I confirmed) I'm weak AF. Will work at it! Need to be a rectangle!


----------



## JayKay PE

snickerd3 said:


> bands for pullups


Aka: my lifestyle choice. I hate bands because they force me to actually do the movement, whereas before I go to just flail about on the ground.

Also...went to lunch with some co-workers. Had a super huge fried chicken sandwich. I...really have to assess if I'm going to the gym tonight. I have not eaten anything fried in a while and things are already feeling a bit grumbly.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

My gym finally got heir Jacobs ladder fixed , so will go torture myself on that soon. 

signed up to do a 5k about a month from now. 

May go walk Misery Trail (its actual) name) at state park near my house tomorrow. It is narrow steep and winding. But been raining most of today so may delay it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Update on stomach: oh no. oh no oh no ohnoohnoohno I need to make it 10 more minutes and then I can leave to sequester at home.

Gym workout tonight = front squat. Squatting...does not sound like a super good idea right now.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I got this email today. I think I am happy about this.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<gym name redacted> is excited to announce that we are moving forward with a few new protocols pertaining to the fitness center. Our members will no longer be required to sign-in and reserve a time slot for independent-use of the fitness center. Members are still required to sign-in to our group exercise classes, both virtually and in-person (see class schedule below). Also, vaccinated members are no longer required to wear masks and social distance. We do ask, however, that unvaccinated members continue to wear masks when entering and exiting the fitness center and when in the locker room.

Our new hours are 4:30am to 7:30pm, seven days a week.


----------



## BeccaE

JayKay PE said:


> I def think it's more muscular/ligament and not the actual joint (it's on the outside of the hip, a little lower than the waist and back from the midpoint of my hip but not actual lower back? Kinda where your leg has the 'divot' below your natural waist if you were doing a split). I got a deep tissue massage over Memorial Day weekend, but then didn't exercise for a week, so I might have just made it super angry and then ignored it instead of trying to stretch it out gently. My knee actually is pretty stable/stays straight in a majority of my exercises or gets pushed out a little bit, but I def felt the one leg getting super tired going up and down last night.


Sounds like TFL?


----------



## JayKay PE

BeccaE said:


> Sounds like TFL?


Tbh...I just looked at this/the exercises that highlight that area, and I think you might be right. I just feel super tight in that area and I'll try to roll it next time I get to the gym.


----------



## JayKay PE

Guys. I measured out what an actual 'serving' is of peanuts. 170 calories. 

I am now crying in the bathroom, wondering why I did that. I have now realized I eat maybe 3000+ calories of nuts whenever I did in the past. Nooooooo. Betrayal most foul!


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> Guys. I measured out what an actual 'serving' is of peanuts. 170 calories.
> 
> I am now crying in the bathroom, wondering why I did that. I have now realized I eat maybe 3000+ calories of nuts whenever I did in the past. Nooooooo. Betrayal most foul!


switch to pistachios?


----------



## JayKay PE

snickerd3 said:


> switch to pistachios?
> 
> 
> View attachment 22823


Lol, it is not as dramatic as I made it seem. Just a little daunting because I have a costco-sized container of peanuts. And measuring out single servings means that I'm going to be eating the container for a while.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just a little daunting because I have a costco-sized container of peanuts.


Orrrr, just be a bird for a month and eat exclusively peanuts!

Ran my circuit yesterday, found a secret railing behind the small research nuclear reactor near me (no, really) so did some dips. Felt good so I'll add it to my rotation. Ran to the pull up bars a mile away and worked those. This loop is gonna get ridiculous. Was flippity floppin hot though.


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> Lol, it is not as dramatic as I made it seem. Just a little daunting because I have a costco-sized container of peanuts. And measuring out single servings means that I'm going to be eating the container for a while.


Out of fairness to mr snick We don't have nuts in the house, especially peanuts. They trigger his diverticulitis something awful.


----------



## JayKay PE

Gym yesterday was hard. I def think it is my TFL and the trainer who was teaching that day (he usually only does private sessions), confirmed it when I was like 'it super aches on this one side when I do this in this area'.

Back squat! Got partnered up with the girl who I secretly want to be (she's always just a smidge ahead of me, versus some of the girls who are miles ahead). It was a lot of reps, though, 4x8, and my left hip was def...leading to tilting. Got up to 139lbs on the 7th squat before I was like 'this isn't going to work' and almost had to bail.

Accessory was hell. It was a pyramid, 10-9-8...2-2 of: weighted step ups (sub w/ a backward lunge due to there being limited boxes), barbell RDL, and plank with a KB pull through. Everything but the step ups/backward lunge were total. Used a blue kettlebell for the pull-throughs and the backward lunge. The lunges...totally destroyed my left leg. RDL was done with bar+10kg on each side. 

Conditioning was AMRAP for 12 minutes of 12 wall balls, 12 lunges with medicine ball, and 24 sit-ups with medicine ball. The trainer thought it was a little ridiculous the sit-ups, so he changed it to either 12 sit-ups with the medicine ball or 24 mountain climbers. Since I did so many lunges, and my hip was super unhappy, he said I could sub squats for the lunges but still hold the medicine ball. I...did not do my usual weight. I did a 20lb ball. It took me forever. I only did 3 rounds, combo of the heavier weight and my hip.

After exercising, trainer showed me a method of 'rolling' out the TFL. Instead of using a roller, we grabbed a normal barbell and he showed how I should sit on the ground and allow the weight of the bar to hit the knot. Homg, it was like a fucking grapefruit compared to my other side. He also showed me a more passive stretch to do using a doorway. The muscle is so sore right now from being kinda 'forced' into compliance. But now I can def feel it on the one side versus the other.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Going on a ride today, shooting for 30 miles...but it's going to be 102F. Want to get the ride in today before it gets really hot tomorrow (111F)!!!


----------



## JayUn PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Going on a ride today, shooting for 30 miles...but it's going to be 102F. Want to get the ride in today before it gets really hot tomorrow (111F)!!!


AC will be my best friend for the next 5 days.


----------



## BeccaE

JayKay PE said:


> Tbh...I just looked at this/the exercises that highlight that area, and I think you might be right. I just feel super tight in that area and I'll try to roll it next time I get to the gym.


If you can get a lacrosse or tennis ball, that usually does the trick. It’s a tough spot.


----------



## JayKay PE

I accidentally ate pork last night. My body is...not doing well. I skipped yesterday and probably going to skip tonight/tomorrow morning due to needing to fast for early morning bloodwork and then a massage appointment later on Friday. Will try to go on Saturday, but I do want my leg to get stretched/rest a little bit not in a sitting position. Aka: usually when I'm missing the gym it's because I'm in the car driving to a family member and I'm crunched into the vehicle for a couple of hours.


----------



## snickerd3

Pork is yummy!!!


----------



## leggo PE

JayKay PE said:


> I accidentally ate pork last night. My body is...not doing well.



But, did your pork prevent you from attending the Olympics?









Olympic runner says tainted burrito led to positive test for banned substance


Shelby Houlihan, who holds the American record in the 1,500 and 5,000 meters, said she has been banned from the sport for four years.




www.nbcnews.com





Really sucky situation for Houlihan! Apparently the burrito could have actually been the cause, but who knows how long it’s going to take to appeal, etc.

I hope you’re feeling better, JK!


----------



## Supe

leggo PE said:


> But, did your pork prevent you from attending the Olympics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic runner says tainted burrito led to positive test for banned substance
> 
> 
> Shelby Houlihan, who holds the American record in the 1,500 and 5,000 meters, said she has been banned from the sport for four years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really sucky situation for Houlihan! Apparently the burrito could have actually been the cause, but who knows how long it’s going to take to appeal, etc.
> 
> I hope you’re feeling better, JK!


We are memeing the ever living hell out of burritos = steroids on all the strongman Facebook pages.


----------



## JayKay PE

snickerd3 said:


> Pork is yummy!!!


Lol, not when you're allergic to it.

I thought I had escaped repercussions when I accidentally grabbed some thinking it was shredded turkey (another item on the menu), and only realized after the fact. Then the hives hit me a few hours later. And I passed out on my bed soon after getting home from work. And now I have a super sore throat at work.

*sigh*


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Took doggos for a run in the AM before it got hot. So, that was fine, but now I'm sleepy and I don't want to work. Zzz...


----------



## csb

BeccaE said:


> If you can get a lacrosse or tennis ball, that usually does the trick. It’s a tough spot.


----------



## BeccaE

leggo PE said:


> But, did your pork prevent you from attending the Olympics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic runner says tainted burrito led to positive test for banned substance
> 
> 
> Shelby Houlihan, who holds the American record in the 1,500 and 5,000 meters, said she has been banned from the sport for four years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really sucky situation for Houlihan! Apparently the burrito could have actually been the cause, but who knows how long it’s going to take to appeal, etc.
> 
> I hope you’re feeling better, JK!





csb said:


> View attachment 22831


Hahah it really is the next best thing to chiro or sports massage!

Oof and the Shelby scenario..the more information that comes out, the more I am leaning towards skepticism of the burrito story. Guilty or not, this is a major loss to track & field.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Massage felt super nice, but TFL is still super sore for some motions (like when I arch sideways, but not when I actually squat?). Going to try and go to the gym tonight because I missed it. ...I no longer know who I am as a person? Me? Missing the gym? Obviously just for socializing reasons! Last time I went was on Tuesday. Hope I can make it through class with minor modifications.

Also...got my bloodwork done. Things...got worse. So idk what I need to do and I'm going to talk to my doctor when I see him next week. I know genetically that I'm predisposed to diabetes and having high cholesterol, but I really don't want to go on medication if I don't need to.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Going mountain biking after work today! Let's see if any of this cardio will pay off.

Edit: Just kidding, park passes sold out for today. Got one for next week, oops! Just as well, I need to replace chain and adjust...everything.


----------



## leggo PE

I had my first encounter with a theragun yesterday. Not exactly fitness related, but I’d gone on my first run in a while the day before, and ouch, that thing hurt my butt a lot! Probably because it was sore from the run. It literally was shaking my skull when up around my shoulders. Very hard to relax while my friend was using it on me, but it really did get in there! Now I kind of know what @Road Guy was talking about.


----------



## JayKay PE

leggo PE said:


> I had my first encounter with a theragun yesterday. Not exactly fitness related, but I’d gone on my first run in a while the day before, and ouch, that thing hurt my butt a lot! Probably because it was sore from the run. It literally was shaking my skull when up around my shoulders. Very hard to relax while my friend was using it on me, but it really did get in there! Now I kind of know what @Road Guy was talking about.


I've been kinda looking into getting a massage gun, but I don't know if I want to splurge that much so quickly? I think costco has a kinda cheap one that just went on sale that I'm toying with grabbing. I mostly just need it for my hip...and I'm buy myself, so no back gun massage since I can't reach.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Took a 6am "bootcamp" class at the gym this morning. First class since the COVID pandemic started. Key takeaways:

I've lost some strength, but not as much as I thought.
My endurance is SHOT! I felt like I was going to throw up
6am is way too early. I wish they had a 7am class.
I survived and will try again on Wednesday.
Also can someone define "bootcamp" to me. It seem to be any varied, full body workout. It's a very non-specific name, unless I'm just misunderstanding. The trainer teaching the bootcamp is a certified personal trainer, certified crossfit coach, and professional/competitive bodybuilder. So it's a really good workout; no complaints.


The workout in case anyone is interested:

400m run

Warmup: 3 Rounds: 5 inch worms, 12 "Russian" KB swings (35lb), 12 Reverse Lunges

Every 90 seconds: 3 Back Squats for 5 Rounds, increasing weight (135lb, 175, 195, 215, 215)

8 minute AMRAP: 24 KB swings (35lb), 12 KB goblet lunges (35lb), 6 Toes-to-bar


----------



## snickerd3

you lost me at run...


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> I've been kinda looking into getting a massage gun, but I don't know if I want to splurge that much so quickly? I think costco has a kinda cheap one that just went on sale that I'm toying with grabbing. I mostly just need it for my hip...and I'm buy myself, so no back gun massage since I can't reach.


I have a generic one from Amazon and it's fantastic and was maybe $70? It included a bunch of attachments and the flat head is my favorite. I can't use it near my head- it's just not worth it.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. Went to gym. Things got a little tight/sore squatting last night at the end of class, but this morning the whatever I have going on feels mostly the same/hasn't gotten worse, so I'm going to keep going to the gym. In my opinion, RICE didn't really seem to do anything (did that last week Wed-Sun) and I'd rather work it/stretch it at the gym and keep going than stop totally and hope it 'gets better'.

Last night was regular deadlift with 2-second negatives. It sucked. 6x4/, maxed at 217 lbs. Holding the grip while gently lowering it really was not my jam last night. Following that we did kettlebell RDL (green kettlebell), plank with kettlebell drag through (yellow kettlebell), and kettlebell split squat (25lb dumbbell) 30/:30 for 12 rounds). During the third round of split squats, the second time I had my 'weird leg' kicked back, that's when it started aching way more and I wasn't really able to keep my balance/steady, but when I switched to the other leg I was fine. 

Last round was 3 min on/1 min rest, 3 rounds, of: 1 lap plate push (ugggggh, 15 kg), 15 goblet squats (blue kettlebell), 18 kettlebell swings (yellow kettlebell), and as many burpees as you can do in the rest of time before rest (I averaged prob 1 or 2 a round because the plate push is horrible). Around halfway through the second round, the goblet squats started aching really bad at the bottom of the squat/where I tend to bounce out of the squat. This was the only exercise that it really flared up, but the leg then got super weak/it was super hard to do the plate push? In the last round I asked the trainer if I could just do step-ups for the remaining time after I did the swings/squats and he said yeah. When I 'stepped' with the foot on the box, it kinda twinged, but it was fine when I stepped down, so idk. I did a little stretching after class, super quick, just arching in the direction away from the leg/grabbing the rack, and I could feel it on the outside doing something.

As previously said, it doesn't feel any more worse than it did the day before, so...yeah. Just going to keep trucking.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Went to gym. Things got a little tight/sore squatting last night at the end of class, but this morning the whatever I have going on feels mostly the same/hasn't gotten worse, so I'm going to keep going to the gym. In my opinion, RICE didn't really seem to do anything (did that last week Wed-Sun) and I'd rather work it/stretch it at the gym and keep going than stop totally and hope it 'gets better'.
> 
> ...


From what I've read, recent research says that ice is bad for recovery. Ice makes the injury feel better by numbing it to pain, but it reduces blood flow and delays healing. Ice is still useful for athletes during an event (e.g. it's halftime, you may want to ice so you can get back out there). But once you're into recovery mode, the recent research says don't ice.
Disclaimer: not an expert


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Was that Disclaimer inserted specifically for NC Board?


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> From what I've read, recent research says that ice is bad for recovery. Ice makes the injury feel better by numbing it to pain, but it reduces blood flow and delays healing. Ice is still useful for athletes during an event (e.g. it's halftime, you may want to ice so you can get back out there). But once you're into recovery mode, the recent research says don't ice.
> Disclaimer: not an expert


Hahahahahaha, I didn't really ice it, tbh, I did more heat pads to help with the stretching. I only 'ice' things that move more, like an ankle or knee, when I need the pain to be numbed to actually move around. This 'thing' I have now didn't actually stop me from moving/it's just sore feeling, so in my head: I can move around with general soreness = no need to ice.

I have no idea if that makes sense, but it does to me somehow?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Rode 20 miles yesterday, mostly gravel. But I am WAYYYY out of practice on the bike and my ass hurts. SO. BAD. Ok, really it's just mah ischial bones so I just need to ride more to get conditioned again but my left knee flared way up and (on topic) I had to ice for 20 minutes. It's just the old ACL/medial meniscus damage from before but it's unpredictable when it decides to get angry. Stupid human bodies breaking down...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Was that Disclaimer inserted specifically for NC Board?


I just didn't want to come off like I was more confident in the info than I actually am. But I did think about the whole NC board thing when I typed it. 



JayKay PE said:


> Hahahahahaha, I didn't really ice it, tbh, I did more heat pads to help with the stretching. I only 'ice' things that move more, like an ankle or knee, when I need the pain to be numbed to actually move around. This 'thing' I have now didn't actually stop me from moving/it's just sore feeling, so in my head: I can move around with general soreness = no need to ice.
> 
> I have no idea if that makes sense, but it does to me somehow?


I think that makes a lot of sense. You're smart.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Rode 20 miles yesterday, mostly gravel. But I am WAYYYY out of practice on the bike and my ass hurts. SO. BAD. Ok, really it's just mah ischial bones so I just need to ride more to get conditioned again but my left knee flared way up and (on topic) I had to ice for 20 minutes. It's just the old ACL/medial meniscus damage from before but it's unpredictable when it decides to get angry. Stupid human bodies breaking down...


If you got fat like me, you have extra butt cushion and biking doesn't hurt as much.

Just sayin'.


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> If you got fat like me, you have extra butt cushion and biking doesn't hurt as much.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Haven't ridden a bicycle in years. If so, I'd probably need a seat like this:




A cushion for each cheek.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I took a spinning class once. My ass hurt so much that I never did it again.


----------



## JayKay PE

I didn't go to the gym yesterday. I stayed late to talk to supervisors and other engineer and by the time I got home, even if I changed/drove like a crazy person, I would have been 15 minutes late and missed warmups/part of the strength portion. I instead used it as a kind of rest day where I planned out what I need for my upcoming vacation, planned out what I need to eat from my fridge, and relaxed with my small baby cat.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> ...., and relaxed with my small baby cat.


small? 

Post-shutdown, gym class #2 complete. I feel better than after the first class. But that might be because we didn't do stupid lunges. ... which are STUPID!!


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> small?
> 
> Post-shutdown, gym class #2 complete. I feel better than after the first class. But that might be because we didn't do stupid lunges. ... which are STUPID!!


Small bby Odin cat who goes purr purr so tiny, such a baby.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Okay. Went to gym. Things got a little tight/sore squatting last night at the end of class, but this morning the whatever I have going on feels mostly the same/hasn't gotten worse, so I'm going to keep going to the gym. In my opinion, RICE didn't really seem to do anything (did that last week Wed-Sun) and I'd rather work it/stretch it at the gym and keep going than stop totally and hope it 'gets better'.
> 
> Last night was regular deadlift with 2-second negatives. It sucked. 6x4/, maxed at 217 lbs. Holding the grip while gently lowering it really was not my jam last night. Following that we did kettlebell RDL (green kettlebell), plank with kettlebell drag through (yellow kettlebell), and kettlebell split squat (25lb dumbbell) 30/:30 for 12 rounds). During the third round of split squats, the second time I had my 'weird leg' kicked back, that's when it started aching way more and I wasn't really able to keep my balance/steady, but when I switched to the other leg I was fine.
> 
> Last round was 3 min on/1 min rest, 3 rounds, of: 1 lap plate push (ugggggh, 15 kg), 15 goblet squats (blue kettlebell), 18 kettlebell swings (yellow kettlebell), and as many burpees as you can do in the rest of time before rest (I averaged prob 1 or 2 a round because the plate push is horrible). Around halfway through the second round, the goblet squats started aching really bad at the bottom of the squat/where I tend to bounce out of the squat. This was the only exercise that it really flared up, but the leg then got super weak/it was super hard to do the plate push? In the last round I asked the trainer if I could just do step-ups for the remaining time after I did the swings/squats and he said yeah. When I 'stepped' with the foot on the box, it kinda twinged, but it was fine when I stepped down, so idk. I did a little stretching after class, super quick, just arching in the direction away from the leg/grabbing the rack, and I could feel it on the outside doing something.
> 
> As previously said, it doesn't feel any more worse than it did the day before, so...yeah. Just going to keep trucking.


As a person who spent the first part of this year injured due to some neuropathy issues, I'm going to throw something crazy out- lower your weights. 

It is just now that I can lunge with added weight and it doesn't feel hideous. That muscle was underdeveloped and I instead starting doing just bodyweight and my body has finally caught up and can lunge with weights. That's the same movement as a box step up, only possibly the box is set that you are having to lift your leg past the crease (so higher than if you just were sitting). That can cause some strain as well. I had to go to super light dumbbells and the training bar for some things and I'm happy I did because my body finally recovered and my technique is so much better. This means I'm hitting PRs and I can walk. My gym has a very firm rule about what kind of pain to work through and what kind of pain to stop for and I'm glad about that. I didn't lose strength. 

TL;DR- lower or eliminate your loading on some of these movements. 

Also not an expert. Just an old person with a finicky body.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

csb said:


> ..... My gym has a very firm rule about what kind of pain to work through and what kind of pain to stop for and I'm glad about that. .....


What's the rule?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> TL;DR- lower or eliminate your loading on some of these movements.
> 
> Also not an expert. Just an old person with a finicky body.


No, I totally get what you're saying. It's just weird because I literally won't feel anything wrong with the muscle until the end of class, and by then I am naturally lowering my weight. Since it's not pain, horseback riding has unfortunately trained me to be like 'it'll be fine, grab some bute' and ignore it until I become crippled. With the way my life is going right now (leaving for a vacation early Friday), I might skip the gym for the rest of the week and just do a modified/shorter program while I'm at my parents to keep moving. It's prob for the best and will give me a more extended break?


----------



## csb

I think you might want to be gently gaining some muscle to support the thing that hurts, rather than giving up altogether.


----------



## csb

jean15paul_PE said:


> What's the rule?


If it's sharp or pinchy, full stop. 
If it's dull, move through it gently. 
If it's undetermined, avoid movements that might stress it further.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> I think you might want to be gently gaining some muscle to support the thing that hurts, rather than giving up altogether.


Hahahaha, yes, yes, sorry, I misexplain. I'm not working out the rest of this week because I'm traveling Friday/Saturday and need to pack (but this works out as a mini-break). My plan when I get home on Sunday is to go to Planet Fitness with my dad or brother (to force them into better habits), and complete basic exercises/not as heavy a weight and for shorter periods (maybe 30 minute workout vs. 1 hour). Like unweighted lunges instead of kettlebell, lots of RDL work to stretch out my hamstrings, lots more targeted stretching, and long walks up and down hills in my neighborhood, etc.


----------



## csb

I think I also just highlighted why I will never be a fitness coach. "Um, have you considered trying?"


----------



## csb

(But I do think you'll see some body changes from unweighted lunges.)


----------



## JayUn PE

csb said:


> If it's sharp or pinchy, full stop.
> If it's dull, move through it gently.
> If it's undetermined, avoid movements that might stress it further.


Which category would "good pain" fall under?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayUn PE said:


> Which category would "good pain" fall under?


That usually costs extra, buddy.

On topic: temps have dropped to reasonable levels so hit the gravel this morning. Cardio feels good thanks to the running but man, mah sit bonzes be hurtin. At least buy me dinner first, bike.


----------



## pbrme

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> That usually costs extra, buddy.
> 
> On topic: temps have dropped to reasonable levels so hit the gravel this morning. Cardio feels good thanks to the running but man, mah sit bonzes be hurtin. At least buy me dinner first, bike.


Time to upgrade your chamois. I picked up a BN3TH for my Colorado ride, and it was a game changer. So much so I ordered another.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

pbrme said:


> I picked up a BN3TH for my Colorado ride, and it was a game changer.


Good lort, $65!! Need a PE just to afford this stuff!  

Yeah...I need to replace all my old stuff. I'm still rockin the kit from college...it's time.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> (But I do think you'll see some body changes from unweighted lunges.)


I've been doing unweighted squats as part of a monthly challenge, and I feel myself 'hinging' towards my right (the non-achy side), so I'm going to use the unweighted exercises to try and do minor corrections in form and the like.


----------



## csb

JayUn PE said:


> Which category would "good pain" fall under?


Passing the PE?

Muscle soreness, mostly, is good pain.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> I've been doing unweighted squats as part of a monthly challenge, and I feel myself 'hinging' towards my right (the non-achy side), so I'm going to use the unweighted exercises to try and do minor corrections in form and the like.


I also have used TRX straps in the past to help with things like this. The gym equivalent is using a band over the rig to help lower you down. It takes some of the weight off and allows you to concentrate on lowering equally.


----------



## csb

(testing to see if Chattaneer is even still around...)

The month of July is Hero Month in our programming, so it's a bunch of Hero WODs. We're also going to be doing a bunch of benchmarks and we started early on Wednesday with Karen with a twist. Karen is 150 wall balls, and the twist was you had to do 5 bench presses every time you took a break. Today we did Glen- 30 C&J, 1 mile run, 10 rope climbs, 1 mile run, 100 burpees. Yours truly did a 50' weighted rope sled pull and 47 burpees before they capped us at 35 minutes. 

I need a nap.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I've lost 26 lbs in 6 months. 

I just started training for a 10-mile race this morning. That was funny. My endurance is fine, but running is always so jarring when you haven't done it in a while.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My training includes two-a-day workouts.

AM workout: 2-5 mile run outside OR 45 min spin OR 30 min walk on the treadmill
PM workout: 15 minute warm up on the treadmill then 35-45 minute strength training

I'm keeping up with my intermittent fasting and CICO.

Today, I did a 45 minute spin class. 

Tonight:

15 minute walk on treadmill at 4.0 incline (warm up)

6 x 12 wide-grip pulldowns

Superset:
4 x 15 cable row
4 x 15 one-arm dumbbell row

Superset:
5 x 12 incline dumbbell curl
5 x 15 seated dumbbell curl


----------



## csb

Yesterday was Zeus:




I got time capped in round 3 at 37 minutes. (sad trombone)


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

9 miler today. Mix of street and trail, gon' be hot!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> 9 miler today. Mix of street and trail, gon' be hot!


are you training for a race?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot PE PMP CCM said:


> are you training for a race?


Nope, just general fitness to keep the cardio up for weekend mountain biking. The endurance run I *was* training for got canceled so just tryna keep it up. Plus, in September I'm riding mountain bikes from Sacramento, CA to Reno, NV for a buddy's bachelor "party" (this is his idea of a bachelor party, bikepacking and camping, I can think of less wholesome activities) so trying to avoid completely grenading myself at altitude! Gahhhh!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Nope, just general fitness to keep the cardio up for weekend mountain biking. The endurance run I *was* training for got canceled so just tryna keep it up. Plus, in September I'm riding mountain bikes from Sacramento, CA to Reno, NV for a buddy's bachelor "party" (this is his idea of a bachelor party, bikepacking and camping, I can think of less wholesome activities) so trying to avoid completely grenading myself at altitude! Gahhhh!


Whoa! That's a dream getaway. Friends, activity, and nature! Good luck with all of that and be careful in the heat.


----------



## csb

I have been doing my running in the evening, which I've never consistently done. I'm hoping it pays off. We usually train in the mornings and then get to a race at 9 a.m. and die because the sun is up.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Yesterday was Zeus:
> 
> View attachment 22995
> 
> 
> I got time capped in round 3 at 37 minutes. (sad trombone)


Wait. I feel like...I could maybe complete this workout. Not quickly, but it seems doable? WHAT IS GOING ON WITH ME????


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> 9 miler today. Mix of street and trail, gon' be hot!


BUT THE RIBS


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Wait. I feel like...I could maybe complete this workout. Not quickly, but it seems doable? WHAT IS GOING ON WITH ME????


You're getting fit, yo.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Fast walked a 5k staurday average pace 17:04 / mile. 

Some showoff completed entire course in 16:15


----------



## JayKay PE

JK fitness journal update:

So. TFL. I tried to stretch it and it got super achy from that, so I totally ignored it when I was on vacation to see family the past two weeks. TFL didn't respond at all to rest, still the same ache/same place, so my plan is to do super light weight/workouts at the gym and let the trainers know beforehand so they don't think I'm skimping. 

Went to the gym last night. Haven't worked out in two+ weeks. Deficit deadlift, 4x7, only went up to 137lbs to be nice to myself. Accessory was four rounds of 10 of: weight step up, weighted Cossack squat, and single arm kettlebell swing (10 each arm). This is where the TFL kinda started acting up. Weighted step up I only held one dumbbell, 25lb, and I could feel my hip twinge/my step not be as stable when I stepped using the left around the third round in. Cossack squats I did one round with a blue kettlebell and HOMG the left hip was not happy when I squatted in that direction/it was a twinge pain and not an ache pain. Told the trainer and he said to drop the weight, widen my stance, angle out my feet more, and not go as deep, which helped a ton and I was able to complete. The single arm kettlebell...didn't hurt the hip at all, so IDK?

Conditioning was shit. 40/30/20/10 reps scenario (for distance it was 400m/300m/200m/100m) for the following: sit-ups, dumbbell snatch (split per arm), and bike/rower/ski. I used the bike for my distance, because I figured the rower would...not make the hip happy. Sit-ups were just hard because it was so much. The dumbbell snatch was...interesting. I went super light because of how many reps we were doing and got heckled by one of the other trainers (I was using a 10lb dumbbell vs. my normal 25lb). Snatch was good when I was using my right arm, but when I used my left arm...I think the reaching down between the legs forced the TFL to stretch super hard on that side, and I def felt a ping. Happy I was lower weight so that way I could just kinda do a strict press on the way up instead of using my hips. Also kinda limped a little, but it went away after I drove in the car, so I might have pushed it a little.

After a shower, I slapped a couple of those salonpas pain reliving pads near the area (2) before bed. Woke up this morning and the area doesn't feel any worse, and doesn't really feel any better, so I think I'm just going to keep working out at a lower weight and see what 'triggers' the TFL twinge. It mostly seems to be movements where I do a super deep hip angle (like the Cossack squat) or reach across/down movements, which moves the torso and the TFL together.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

JayKay PE said:


> I assume you meant the 75 Hard?
> 
> Tbh, I would attempt it, but the* cold showers* + 2 workouts a day is what would make it a no-go. I can barely do my hour of exercise a day, and I need sleep, so that's healthier for me. I wish you the best!


hmmmm


----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> hmmmm


Hahahahahahahahahaha, that was from when I first moved to Indianapolis. Now that I've realized how crappy the water is here, cold water is preferred.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have not gone to the gym since Friday. I want to try and do a 'reset' in August where I reduce/cut out all alcohol, get back into a gym mentality, and try to be more conscious when I meal prep.

Right now I'm trying to eat down my pantry, since I realized I had a ton of stuff just squirreled away. My plan for that is eat as much of my pantry as possible and then only buy 'for the week' on Saturday or Sunday so I can meal prep. It's just hard to meal prep for one...because sometimes I think a meal with last two days and it'll last for four, and other times I'll think a meal will last longer, and it'll be like two meals.

*sigh* 

Being healthy is much harder than I thought.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Being healthy is much harder than I thought.


PREACH

I meal prep only for me and it's hard even then. Like I'll overshoot on chicken, but not have enough rice and then I'm like, "But now I don't want any of it."


----------



## Supe

My big meal prep problem was that if I only did it one day a week, the proteins would already start to turn by the end of the week, and nobody wants to eat funky steak/chicken.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> My big meal prep problem was that if I only did it one day a week, the proteins would already start to turn by the end of the week, and nobody wants to eat funky steak/chicken.


That's the situation I'm going through. Like, if I meal prep on Sunday, would things still be 'okay' to eat later in the week? Especially if a meal I though I could finish it two servings takes 5+. I def had to throw out stuff that I was like...this tastes bad.


----------



## Supe

USDA says 3-4 days on chicken and beef before it becomes suspect unless you freeze it first, which, IMO, defeats the point of meal prepping.


----------



## leggo PE

But veggies and grains can hold for longer, so I think a lot of meal preppers cook those in big batches and then only have to cook the proteins day of. That being said, meal prepping is not my strong suit. Meal planning is!


----------



## DLD PE

My wife meal preps. Actually, she doesn't really "meal prep". She just cooks enough for dinner to have leftovers 2-3 times over, which is great the first 1-3 days, but by the 4th-5th day I have a choice between 2 or 3 different leftover meals, but I can't remember which meal is on it's 3rd day or 5th day or whatever. For example, I just opened my lunch and I'm looking at some kind of soup/chili and I don't remember when it was made or if it was even kept "frozen" at some point. To play it safe, I'll just eat the crackers and fruit she packed. It's great weight control!


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm researching a lot more 'one pan' meals. Like, I don't mind prepping steak the day before in a marinade or chicken, it's just figuring out how to cook it where I don't need to do crazy amounts of prep all the time? Not going to lie, this is what kills me because if I'm going to all this effort, why wouldn't I make a huge amount of steak/chicken/meat? Which then is my downfall because I'm a single person.

I think I'm investing in protein powder again. It's just...simpler sometimes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay! Went back to the gym last night. Sumo deadlift, 5x6 every 1:30, only went to 185lbs this time. Having not done a sumo in a while, and over-correcting my form over the shorter time period, I figured I should stay a little lighter. Accessory and conditioning were timed last night, which also made it easier to get into the swing (versus completing rounds). Accessory was front rack forward lunge (w/ barbell), bent over rows (w/ barbell), and Cossack squats (I went light and used a 15lb dumbbell since the weird TFL thing flares when I Cossack). Conditioning was a 'pick two exercises' from a list and do them :30/:30 for ten rounds, so 5 rounds each. I did chin-ups/pull-ups and kettlebell squat (but super heavy kettlebell). It's weird. The TFL doesn't hurt if I'm in a deep squat, it only hurts when I bounce out of it.

After the gym, super tired, so I made some enchilada filling using whatever I had left in the fridge (poblano, jalapeno, bbq chicken, onion, etc). Then I threw like 5 of those little salonpas pain relieving patches on the tfl/area that was achy after a shower. Woke up this morning and, knock on wood, it actually feels a little bit better? Resting did nothing, and I think stretching the specific area just aggravated it, so I'm going to just try and do my workouts 'like normal', stop babying it, and just throw a ton of heat patches on it after the gym instead of just doing one patch in a specific area. JK = Licensed health professional


----------



## Orchid PE

I think this falls under "exercise."

I put lifting on hold to focus all my extra time on improving my disc golf game for a tournament I've entered in October. I started playing back in 2010, and had to take a break after having our first kid and other life stuff. I completely forgot how much I enjoy it, and now it's grown so much because of the pandemic last year.


----------



## DLD PE

Chattaneer PE said:


> I think this falls under "exercise."
> 
> I put lifting on hold to focus all my extra time on improving my disc golf game for a tournament I've entered in October. I started playing back in 2010, and had to take a break after having our first kid and other life stuff. I completely forgot how much I enjoy it, and now it's grown so much because of the pandemic last year.


That sounds like me. I got back into golf (not disc golf, just "golf") after passing the exam.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay! The start of 'reset' August! Main goals:

Go to gym 3x a week (minimum);
Only one alcoholic drink per week;
Increase protein intake;
Actually weigh myself;
Keep eating down pantry, even though it is a lot of carbs. Try to balance that out with veggies and protein; and
Only one 'cheat' day a week (most likely when I get a drink with coworkers).
I've also got to try and cut down snacking. I might do a protein shake instead or something. I get bored in front of the tv and end up eating bad stuff.


----------



## Supe

I have my yearly post-cancer checkup on Wednesday, and I am not looking forward to my endocrinologist poking me in the gut and saying "where'd all that come from this past year, fat boy?"


----------



## Ble_PE

Supe said:


> I have my yearly post-cancer checkup on Wednesday, and I am not looking forward to my endocrinologist poking me in the gut and saying "where'd all that come from this past year, fat boy?"


----------



## Supe

A little less Fresh n' Hot, a little more Baymax.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Supe said:


> I have my yearly post-cancer checkup on Wednesday, and I am not looking forward to my endocrinologist poking me in the gut and saying "where'd all that come from this past year, fat boy?"


Congrats on being post cancer!
Cancer sucks!


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Supe said:


> I have my yearly post-cancer checkup on Wednesday, and I am not looking forward to my endocrinologist poking me in the gut and saying "where'd all that come from this past year, fat boy?"


----------



## JayKay PE

We did back squat with a 3 second deficit last night. I didn't go too heavy, topped out at 137lbs. My TFL/hip thing is still weird. Idk. I'm just going to suffer since I'm too lazy to find a GP in Indiana/I don't know what type of doctor to find. Mostly 'twinges' when I have a super sharp squat angle (think Cossack squat or bottom of a heavy lift squat). We had to do split squat with dumbbells last night. Had to do 25lbs because the smaller weights were gone. Did it. Was not happy (nothing to do with hip, more to do with me having horrible balance). 

Also, may have hit protein goal yesterday by drinking x2 protein shakes and having salmon for dinner. It's...kinda hard to eat this much protein, and I think myfitnesspal is "over calculating' how much I need, since I can't set actual amounts I can only set %s. Whatev. Only the second day of this month reset. Going to the gym tonight (I think it's strict press), so we'll see how much I lost from not going consistently.


----------



## JayKay PE

I forgot to update. Yesterday we did bench. I'm angry, I only got to 92lbs. I want to break 100lbs so bad! We've also started doing more chin-ups/pull-ups during class. I can now do them with the black band pretty easily. I'm trying to focus on not swinging as much. I did a few with a green+blue band last night and it was tough, but I was able to get through a set or two.

I'm just trying to keep going forward. TFL/hip area seems to be getting better with exercise combined with me slapping a ton of salonpas pads on it once in a while (like 5 or 6 of them) when I go to bed. A normal heat pad doesn't make it feel better, but the concentrated heat of the sticky pads def helps. The area doesn't hurt when I wake up anymore, but it gets achy during the day. Which is a lot better than what it was before!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

Supe said:


> I have my yearly post-cancer checkup on Wednesday, and I am not looking forward to my endocrinologist poking me in the gut and saying "where'd all that come from this past year, fat boy?"





jean15paul_PE said:


> Congrats on being post cancer!
> Cancer sucks!


@Supe congratulations on beating cancer
@jean15paul yes cancer does suck. Had multiple family members die of cancer. 
If anyone smokes please stop.


----------



## Supe

Thanks. Crazy to think its been over 15 years now!


----------



## JayKay PE

An FYI to this thread: meal prepping sucks.


----------



## Supe

Down 7 lbs over the past five days. Adapting to significantly reduced portion sizes/not eating shitty food sucks.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> An FYI to this thread: meal prepping sucks.


100% can confirm. Also, Pyrex lids suck.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Down 7 lbs over the past five days. Adapting to significantly reduced portion sizes/not eating shitty food sucks.


I'm craving bread like all the time


----------



## leggo PE

Bread doesn’t have to be shitty… *cries at this thought*


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I'm craving bread like all the time



Pretty much. We're just so used to "nobody went grocery shopping, order a couple pizzas or Chinese food", that its a tough habit to kick. Kind of doing the "if I'm good all week, I'll reward myself with a cheat meal on the weekend" sort of deal, so I can get out of the house with Junior or Mrs. Supe for a meal. 

I'm by no means starving myself, just slowing meals down/limiting portions, cutting unnecessary calories out for breakfast/lunch (keeping lunch to mostly salads with turkey/lean ham/add-ins until I acclimate), drinking my 1.5L/water, and cutting back on the sodas (I drank WAY too many sodas, even though they were the zero calorie ones, which are chock full of sodium).


----------



## Platypus Engineer

leggo PE said:


> Bread doesn’t have to be shitty… *cries at this thought*


it depends on the bread. I limit it and eat only wheat bread. I personally don't like whole grain and completely avoid the fat and calorie bomb that is potato bread.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I drank WAY too many sodas, even though they were the zero calorie ones, which are chock full of sodium


Yeah, I used to drink a ton of diet soda, but the bloating/sugar response from the sweeteners made me feel like crap after a while and made me hungrier because I'd have an empty belly. I'm going through the same thing where I have one 'cheat day' a week where I can drink and one 'cheat day' where I can go over my calories of 1800/day. If they happen to fall on the same day, sucks for me. 

@Platypus Engineer don't you say shit about potato bread. That is my annual guilty pleasure. I wish I could have it more, but I've kinda rotated into loving Dave's Killer bread.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> @Platypus Engineer don't you say shit about potato bread. That is my annual guilty pleasure. I wish I could have it more, but I've kinda rotated into loving Dave's Killer bread.


+1, I will happily take over the carbz others are giving up. Mmmm! Das ist Brot und Brot ist gut.


----------



## Platypus Engineer

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I used to drink a ton of diet soda, but the bloating/sugar response from the sweeteners made me feel like crap after a while and made me hungrier because I'd have an empty belly. I'm going through the same thing where I have one 'cheat day' a week where I can drink and one 'cheat day' where I can go over my calories of 1800/day. If they happen to fall on the same day, sucks for me.
> 
> @Platypus Engineer don't you say shit about potato bread. That is my annual guilty pleasure. I wish I could have it more, but I've kinda rotated into loving Dave's Killer bread.


I eat the Dave's Killer bagels, they are good.

I tried the diet sodas but all I could taste was the sweetener. So I just have a regular soda as a cheat a couple times a month. 
Or a Coke Slurpee to completely go off the rails


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> I eat the Dave's Killer bagels, they are good.
> 
> I tried the diet sodas but all I could taste was the sweetener. So I just have a regular soda as a cheat a couple times a month.
> Or a Coke Slurpee to completely go off the rails


The "zero" or "zero sugar" version of the sodas taste very close to the regular version. "Diet" versions taste very different due to the type of sugar substitute used.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> The "zero" or "zero sugar" version of the sodas taste very close to the regular version. "Diet" versions taste very different due to the type of sugar substitute used.


But if I drink a Diet Coke I get to eat whatever I want for the rest of the day!


----------



## Platypus Engineer

jean15paul_PE said:


> The "zero" or "zero sugar" version of the sodas taste very close to the regular version. "Diet" versions taste very different due to the type of sugar substitute used.


I have tried both types, but I can't get used to taste.


----------



## JayKay PE

I didn't go to the gym last night. They had something crazy and I just kinda was like...nope. I'm okay. I used skipping the gym to go and buy a pair of wireless earbuds, since I keep forgetting that my new phone doesn't have a headphone jack and it enrages me. I'm still hating meal prepping, but I do like that it makes my mornings a little less hectic since I can just 'grab and go' versus trying to make something.

Dinner last night was Tyson chicken strips. I have a huge bag in my freezer I have to finish sometime soon. I've also got to reorganize my freezer or something because I cannot see what goodies I have in there. I def feel like there is a corned beef lurking somewhere.


----------



## leggo PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> it depends on the bread. I limit it and eat only wheat bread. I personally don't like whole grain and completely avoid the fat and calorie bomb that is potato bread.


Yeah, if you’re buying grocery store bread, you’ve definitely gotta be careful. I generally make our bread myself by hand, so I know exactly how much of what goes in it (spoiler alert: 500 g of flour, 425 g of water, 15 g of salt, and starter [which is flour and water] is all it usually is). And, for as much as I bake, we actually don’t even eat this bread all the time! Maybe once or twice a week, and certainly not every day.


----------



## leggo PE

We don’t have the typical sodas in our house, either. We buy a four pack of ginger beer every couple of weeks, to use for either dark and stormies or to split over dinner once or twice a week. Everything in moderation!


----------



## Supe

One week since weigh-in at endo, down right around 8.5 lbs. Starting to get full quicker, feeling just a bit hungry in the mornings as opposed to starving. All the stress from the pet problems are helping I'm sure. When I get mildly stressed, I overeat. When I'm REALLY stressed, I eat like a bird.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> When I get mildly stressed, I overeat. When I'm REALLY stressed, I eat like a bird.


@Supe. YES.

Edit: also, good job on your weigh in!


----------



## JayKay PE

Congrats on losing some, Supe! I'm still trying to be more 'realistic' on what I want to eat versus what is healthier. Myfitnesspal says I could technically eat something like 2000 calories a day since I work out a little bit, and if I didn't work out at all I think my 'maintaining' calories is something like 1780 (according to them)? I just rounded the number to something more 'normal' for my brain to 1800 calories a day and I'm trying hard to not go over that amount, even if I go to the gym. It's only been a week or two, but I think I've lost like a half pound?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Myfitnesspal says I could technically eat something like 2000 calories a day since I work out a little bit, and if I didn't work out at all I think my 'maintaining' calories is something like 1780 (according to them)? I just rounded the number to something more 'normal' for my brain to 1800 calories a day


There is a YUUUGE rift between what MFP says I can eat by the end of the day versus what the Fitbit (with heart rate) says I expended. So, I'm still working on reconciling that and/or I might drop FitBit (edit: like something fancier, Garmin? iono).

In an attempt to understand by own body, I think on days when I'm just sitting all day being an engineering point mass lump I could probably get away with 1200 kcals just to be alive. But I don't really trust the FitBit numbers so I think unless I'm training for the Olympics, breaking 2000 kcal/day is pretty extreme even with exercise. The trouble is...I *could* eat 4500 kcal b/c I'm a fattie!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> There is a YUUUGE rift between what MFP says I can eat by the end of the day versus what the Fitbit (with heart rate) says I expended. So, I'm still working on reconciling that and/or I might drop FitBit (edit: like something fancier, Garmin? iono).
> 
> In an attempt to understand by own body, I think on days when I'm just sitting all day being an engineering point mass lump I could probably get away with 1200 kcals just to be alive. But I don't really trust the FitBit numbers so I think unless I'm training for the Olympics, breaking 2000 kcal/day is pretty extreme even with exercise. The trouble is...I *could* eat 4500 kcal b/c I'm a fattie!


TBH, my fitbit screen is going and I don't know if I want to buy another one? I like that we have the daily competition, but I also like...just having a normal wrist watch again. According to my fitbit, I burn around 1950 calories on days where I do nothing (just go to work and then come home/no walking or working out), so MFP seems to be kinda on the nose for me at least. I think if I was actually able to work from home, I'd prob be eating even less because I wouldn't be using it as a stalling tactic. 

I think I just want to try and track calories more and get to a reasonable number. 1950+ calories a day, when MFP said I could eat that much, felt like I got too out of control. 1700 calories made me feel like I was starving and I ended up binge eating/grabbing whatever. The 1800 calorie choice by me is just enough that I can eat a little something 'not healthy' each day but not totally destroy everything. Idk.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> The 1800 calorie choice by me is just enough that I can eat a little something 'not healthy' each day but not totally destroy everything. Idk.


The Squares descend from a long line of eaters, I get it.



JayKay PE said:


> TBH, my fitbit screen is going and I don't know if I want to buy another one? I like that we have the daily competition, but I also like...just having a normal wrist watch again.


I'm with you, I love the social/goading/encouragment? aspect of it, but like you I also like wearing a normal watch (and I have cool ones!) and I think there are better products out there now (again, Garmin?). Mostly, I'm on a 226-day 10k streak and I just want to break the 1 year mark. After that, idgaf what happens, hahaha.


----------



## Supe

Thankfully I'm not having to track calories right now. If the portion size is the same as what I'd normally eat, I just ask myself "is this healthier/lower in calorie than usual", and if yes, I'll eat it, if no, I'll reduce the portion size. 

If I know its truly junk food, I flat won't eat it for the most part. 

It's amazing just how big a difference pre-portioning something can make. Like, if I miss breakfast and don't want a full meal because its close to lunch, I'll eat a few crackers with hummus, but I'll take the crackers out of the bag up front and then put the rest away in the pantry before eating. Before, I would just leave them out until I decided I was done, and before you know it, a whole sleeve of them is gone.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Supe said:


> Before, I would just leave them out until I decided I was done, and before you know it, a whole sleeve of them is gone.


But...but...ya gotta stimulate the economy!


----------



## Supe

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> But...but...ya gotta stimulate the economy!


My cheat meals will probably be enough to fully fund at least a third world country.


----------



## csb

Garmin Fan-kid here- I have a Forerunner 935 to track everything. It's overkill if you're just running or doing steps, but it's my everything for daily activity, long bike rides, runs, all that. The battery life on it is 16 hours of on-GPS and it will last for weeks if I just use it as a steps tracker.


----------



## pbrme

I have the Garmin Instinct Tactical. Wife got it as a Xmas gift, and I love it.


----------



## JayKay PE

This is the thing...I really like the fitbit app way more than MFP, but I just wish there was a way to track my steps/heart rate without having to use a watch. Idk. Once the fitbit dies, I'll be free to go back to wearing my old lady watch (my graduation seiko, and maybe some of my more expensive ones, if I can find them...)


----------



## JayKay PE

Also checked. I guess I lost a pound? I guess upping my protein super aggressively is helping?


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> This is the thing...I really like the fitbit app way more than MFP, but I just wish there was a way to track my steps/heart rate without having to use a watch. Idk. Once the fitbit dies, I'll be free to go back to wearing my old lady watch (my graduation seiko, and maybe some of my more expensive ones, if I can find them...)


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> View attachment 23336


Where...where does it attach?


----------



## csb

Listen, you either want a wrist-based solution or you want to attach some electrodes to your chest. You can't have it all.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, went to a doctor on Friday to figure out what was going on with my hip (since it's still achy). It is not my TFL that I messed up, it is my gluteus medius. He said that it didn't seem like I tore it, which would have been immediate pain/I would be limping and def not working out, but I most likely strained it when I was doing a heavy deadlift (that's what he assumed when I told him I did weightlifting, I guess it's common to mess it up like that). When I asked him if I could keep exercising he said I could, but that I should try and limit squatting/lunging exercises with added weight. Seems he wants me to keep working out, but lightly, to try and strengthen the muscle. Since it started hurting at the end of May, and hasn't gotten worse, he think it's a mild strain that is just healing slowly. If I wanted to 'really give it a go' at healing, he said I could stop doing weightlifting activities for 2 months, but he understood that I am an idiot and I'd just keep doing stuff.

At least I now have an answer on what was going on. Plus, it seems I was kinda doing the 'right' thing by working out and asking for modifications to fucking Cossack squats and lowering my deadlift weights!


----------



## Orchid PE

So I'm down about 10lbs since I stopped weightlifting back towards the end of June. I'm pretty much an ectomorph, so I have the opposite problem of most people. When I stop eating "healthy" (what's healthy for _me_) and stop working out I end up losing weight.

I also need to figure out what's wrong with my knee. Back at the end of June we I decided to put lifting on hold, I also played in a kickball tournament. I found out the hard way I don't heal as quickly as I used to. Over the months my knee has been slowly getting worse, and I can only imagine what would've happened had I kept weightlifting.

Not sure if anyone here has an idea of what could be wrong? When I keep my knee bent for a long time (like sitting) and go to extend it the joint hurts. And the same thing happens when I keep my leg straight for a while and then go to bend it. And when sitting down in a chair, when I lean over to tie my shoes it hurts so much that it gives out on me shortly after putting weight on it (but I gain composure a few seconds later).


----------



## Supe

Unfortunately a lot of knee issues have overlapping symptoms. Torn meniscus is very common and can cause that, as can ACL injuries. MCL injuries are usually felt on the inside of the knee, but pain, swelling, buckling also overlaps the other two.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Orchid PE said:


> So I'm down about 10lbs since I stopped weightlifting back towards the end of June. I'm pretty much an ectomorph, so I have the opposite problem of most people. When I stop eating "healthy" (what's healthy for _me_) and stop working out I end up losing weight.
> 
> I also need to figure out what's wrong with my knee. Back at the end of June we I decided to put lifting on hold, I also played in a kickball tournament. I found out the hard way I don't heal as quickly as I used to. Over the months my knee has been slowly getting worse, and I can only imagine what would've happened had I kept weightlifting.
> 
> Not sure if anyone here has an idea of what could be wrong? When I keep my knee bent for a long time (like sitting) and go to extend it the joint hurts. And the same thing happens when I keep my leg straight for a while and then go to bend it. And when sitting down in a chair, when I lean over to tie my shoes it hurts so much that it gives out on me shortly after putting weight on it (but I gain composure a few seconds later).


I don't know if your insurance covers it, but a good physical therapist would be my recommendation.


----------



## csb

I'd like to thank the 1.25 lb biscuits at the gym for allowing me to hit a new back squat PR. (I'm not saying what it is because I'm sure that JK's is 80 pounds heavier.)


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

Went to the gym last night and lifted baby weights to not hurt myself. Did deficit deadlifts, 6x4, started at 121lb and ended at 185lb. We just did one huge/bulk conditioning after instead of accessory. 6 minutes with 2 minutes of rest of each: 10 cal row/8 box jumps, 10 cal bike/plate push (1 lap), and 10 forward dumbbell lunges/2 running laps. I think the lunges and plate push were what really killed my glute last night. Walked home. Took a shower. Slapped a ton of heat stickies to it right before bed. Woke up and it aches, but not too crazy.

Going to keep trying to do lighter weights.

@csb you prob lift way more than me at back squat! I don't know what my 1rep PR is, but I know when I last did it with a 3second negative I only hit 137lbs? Of course, I haven't don't back squat in a while...that number is from May.


----------



## Supe

Be careful on deficits with strained glutes. You may want to substitute those for some elevated deadlifts or trap bar deadlifts for a bit to let it calm down. You're forcing an already aggravated muscle to do more work in a stretched position, which in turn can start to bug your lower back as well. Conventional deadlifts are a bit kinder on glute medius than sumo stance, but also be careful of wider squat positions as well, including things like goblet squats, etc.


----------



## JayKay PE

Yeah, it doesn't hurt when I do deadlift, but it def got achy when we were doing warmup and we had to do the super deep squats (like side lunges and bootstrappers). For goblet squats, I'm most likely just going to do body weight, and sumos I'll prob just do conventional deadlift. I've also found out that mountain climbers are super not good, maybe because you have to rapidly move the legs back and forth/it feels super shaky. I've already talked about this with the trainers and they're being super understanding and are like 'if it hurts, stop, and we'll figure out a mod'. I don't want to just...stop working out, and then feel like the muscle gets weaker.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm so over this 60%-90% humidity. It makes my training so miserable. 3 miles yesterday... I was supposed to run 3.5 but I missed that note on my training plan. I may run 4 miles tomorrow since I'm teleworking and my first meeting isn't until 10:30.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm always amazed by people who run. I...try my best, but my walking isn't anything to write home about.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I'm always amazed by people who run. I...try my best, but my walking isn't anything to write home about.


Yeah, I'm not a runner... for many reasons. But I've always kind of wanted to work with a running coach. I feel like my form is all wrong. Sometimes it seems like running comes naturally to everyone but me.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> I'm always amazed by people who run. I...try my best, but my walking isn't anything to write home about.


Once you get the kinks out, it's pretty effortless. I mean, you still breathe pretty hard, and you sometimes feel like your body is all over the place, but I guess you get used to it. lol Overtime, you don't even think about it. You just run.


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


> I'm always amazed by people who run. I...try my best, but my walking isn't anything to write home about.


I don't run either, unless being chased by something.


----------



## JayKay PE

snickerd3 said:


> I don't run either, unless being chased by something.


Even then, I might be okay with being eaten/killed/whatever than going faster than an amble.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> @csb you prob lift way more than me at back squat! I don't know what my 1rep PR is, but I know when I last did it with a 3second negative I only hit 137lbs? Of course, I haven't don't back squat in a while...that number is from May.


It was a mighty 147.5 lbs. Two rounds before that I let go of my core and panicked hard about going heavier, but then got a spot and did it. Next week is the third week of progressive overload and I'm nervous.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> It was a mighty 147.5 lbs. Two rounds before that I let go of my core and panicked hard about going heavier, but then got a spot and did it. Next week is the third week of progressive overload and I'm nervous.


THATS AMAZING. IM SO PROUD OF YOU!!!! And you’re lifting way heavier than me! Brava brava!!!


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> THATS AMAZING. IM SO PROUD OF YOU!!!! And you’re lifting way heavier than me! Brava brava!!!


That's only because you broke your butt, but thank you!


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay! Back to the gym! Warmup was horrible medicine ball slams (overhead, then kneeling/lunge rainbow slams) for 3 rounds each. Baby weight RDLs with barbell! We did our first 3x5 with a 3sec tempo down. Only went to 117lb for that. Did another 4x5 without the tempo, so just a normal RDL. Went up to 171lb without changing my grip. The accessory round was horrible. 4 rounds of :30/:30 of each: suitcase carry lunges (each side was a round), followed by OH single-arm press, then scissor kicks. So. Accessory was 20 minutes and we all wanted to die. Since it was so long, conditioning was just a single round of :40/:20 for each: sled push, toes to bar, and slam ball (20lb).

Went home. Had Costco street tacos (I bought a kit and it's going to feed me for like 4 days). Took a shower. Slapped a few of those little heaty sticky pads on my glute. Don't feel better today, but also don't feel worse, so I'll take the win!


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol, did gym on Tuesday, it was a lot of arm stuff. I think we did bench press 5x8, which is a lot of reps, and I only did 10kg (77lb total). Did all sets, but failed after getting 7 complete on the last round. Prob could have done one more, but I was with a partner and she wanted to get on the bench, so I didn't complain.

Didn't go to the gym on Wednesday due to crazy thunderstorms and wanting to get the apartment ready for my aunt and uncle visiting (like vacuuming and sewing my jean patch on, and other random stuff). This means I missed a leg/squat day, I think they were doing front squat, but this might be better for my butt muscle to keep healing while I'm actively working out/doing minor workouts for legs. Plan for today is to go to the gym after work (strict press + push press is today's workout), go to Costco to grab pizza for visiting relatives, go home, finish up making the apartment look slightly less gross (I have a cat with white hair on black hardwood flooring, it looks so gross/shows off every single hair), and then wait for them to roll up.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Jeebus, @JayKay PE is killin' it. Meanwhile, I *looked* in the general direction of the bike trainer. So that's progress.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Jeebus, @JayKay PE is killin' it. Meanwhile, I *looked* in the general direction of the bike trainer. So that's progress.


I am not killing anything. I am super struggling. I keep seeing gyms that are cheaper than my current gym...but I think they do much larger classes/their classes won't work with my schedule? My co-worker is starting at a crossfit gym (that isn't a 'Crossfit' gym, due to them dropping the name after all the controversy, but are still doing the normal WOD). It's cheaper, but, idk. I can't really run due to my knees and jumping rope kills me if it's not timed. So. On one hand I want to try and find a cheaper gym, since I'm paying $170/mo and I know I can find something cheaper in Indy, on the other, the gym I go to has pretty much everything I want schedule-wise (right after work), class size-wise (never been in a class over 8 people), class-length wise (a solid hour), and trainer-wise (same trainers, who don't mind modifications). 

Got to get back into the habit. I hate working out during the summer. Too hot.


----------



## csb

Wait- the crossfit gym is CHEAPER? 

My gym is $110 a month. I look at it as our classes are usually around 6-8 people, so I get a lot of attention. Plus if I go five times a week (I usually also go to an open gym, but let's just look at the 5 weekday classes), that means I'm paying around $5.50 per class. That then is easy to me to look at in terms of I'll blow five bucks on dumb stuff in a heartbeat. So if you like your current gym, stay at your current gym. Don't switch because you think that $50/month (or whatever) will make things better.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Wait- the crossfit gym is CHEAPER?
> 
> My gym is $110 a month. I look at it as our classes are usually around 6-8 people, so I get a lot of attention. Plus if I go five times a week (I usually also go to an open gym, but let's just look at the 5 weekday classes), that means I'm paying around $5.50 per class. That then is easy to me to look at in terms of I'll blow five bucks on dumb stuff in a heartbeat. So if you like your current gym, stay at your current gym. Don't switch because you think that $50/month (or whatever) will make things better.


Yeah, I think so? Oly lifting class = $170/mo unlimited, but classes are only held at 5:30pm during the week. I think the crossfit gym is $114/mo for unlimited classes and yoga and it has more availability? But the classes are I think a max of 16 people, and it looks like they have a minimum of 8 people per class, based on their online enrolling system that I checked. I'm going to keep bugging my co-worker to see how many people actually show up to the class and see how much help he got during things.

Currently, if I go 3x per week, it comes out to sub-$15/class. I need to get back into a more robust schedule, like 4x a week, and then that'll drop things to around $10 a class, which is more palatable? Idk. I just...feel like it isn't worth $170? But I wouldn't mind paying $150 for the same gym? Which is why I'm kinda looking around...

EDIT - Lol, he just said one of the classes had 15-20 people in it and that it seemed to be the norm. Going to hide out in my current class of max 8 (maybe 9 if someone forgets to sign in), and realize it's much closer to private sessions without the cost.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I think so? Oly lifting class = $170/mo unlimited, but classes are only held at 5:30pm during the week. I think the crossfit gym is $114/mo for unlimited classes and yoga and it has more availability? But the classes are I think a max of 16 people, and it looks like they have a minimum of 8 people per class, based on their online enrolling system that I checked. I'm going to keep bugging my co-worker to see how many people actually show up to the class and see how much help he got during things.
> 
> Currently, if I go 3x per week, it comes out to sub-$15/class. I need to get back into a more robust schedule, like 4x a week, and then that'll drop things to around $10 a class, which is more palatable? Idk. I just...feel like it isn't worth $170? But I wouldn't mind paying $150 for the same gym? Which is why I'm kinda looking around...
> 
> EDIT - Lol, he just said one of the classes had 15-20 people in it and that it seemed to be the norm. Going to hide out in my current class of max 8 (maybe 9 if someone forgets to sign in), and realize it's much closer to private sessions without the cost.


We definitely start to get weird when there are more than 8 people in the class. Fourteen people seem like a nightmare. I can't imagine regularly having 20 people in a class. 

I suppose you have options, so it's good to look. Here we don't really have options.


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> We definitely start to get weird when there are more than 8 people in the class. Fourteen people seem like a nightmare. I can't imagine regularly having 20 people in a class.
> 
> I suppose you have options, so it's good to look. Here we don't really have options.


Actually, it's the complete opposite. We have no options really downtown Indianapolis, which is why the pricing is higher/if it's lower there are so many people in the class. I could find stuff that's way cheaper, but it's 30-minutes outside of downtown...which is where I live and work. So I'm counting the 'higher cost' against me being able to walk to the gym/going right after work. I've kinda made my peace with it. I think I'm just getting itchy feet because I want to try something new, but I'm also not being that strict with going to the gym in general, so, yeah. I might talk with one of the trainers to see if there is a price difference between the unlimited (which I'm doing now) and dropping down to 3x a week again?

Also. I have not gone to the gym this week so far. Monday it was supposed to thunderstorm, so I stayed in, and then it just sprinkled. I want to go tonight, but my broken butt muscle started hurting a ton when I was just walking today (not sure if it's because we're having storms over two days)? Wednesday is a bust due to drinking with coworkers. Thursday...I might be able to go, but I have to drop Odin off at a coworkers for my trip. Friday = traveling to go see @tj_PE and maybe pool? I have been told I need to workout with them. I hope it's gentle for my broken butt.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I've lost 52lbs since March 4th.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I've lost 52lbs since March 4th.


Congratulations


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

You two are welcome.


----------



## csb

Well, now you can gain it all back.


----------



## JayKay PE

Okay. No gym for this week. I just relaxed yesterday/did simple stretches with a heat pad and my glute feels way better today and isn’t hurting when I’m walking around the facility. I avoided a crazy deadlift day when I looked in the gym app. Coworker gave me an update on his class: no a/c, 10 people in class (besides him) and the classes are 45-min long. So I’ll be sticking with my 8 people max, a/c building, hour long hell. Going to try and get super serious in September. I think trying to get more strict with CICO and juggling gym overwhelmed me a little bit with covid and things changing at work.

For the thread; Odin was achy yesterday too:


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh. I died doing workouts with @tj_PE this weekend. Forcing me to do the bigger weights. I did super like the Peloton classes! I might do them more often at night on days I can't get to the gym and/or I want to do yoga. Like tonight, since I'm picking up Odin from his babysitters, I might attempt to do a class when I get home since I'll be missing the normal gym. I have no weights at home, but maybe I'll buy a set of 15lbs and 20lbs just to have.

I hate getting fit and I hate @tj_PE for making me not have excuses.


----------



## Orchid PE

I went and talked to the orthopedic surgeon two Mondays ago and he couldn't figure out what was wrong. I then had to go for an MRI last Friday and have my follow up with the Dr again this Monday. It's interesting my knee doesn't hurt while working out. I started up again last week and haven't noticed any pain while lifting, but there is still pain when I do some other basic movements. 

I also ran Monday and did some rucking yesterday. I'm going to try to incorporate running/rucking on my non-lifting days. Before Monday, I honestly haven't just gone and ran a straight mile in probably 8-10 years, but it felt pretty good. The goal is to run 5mi in 35 minutes.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol. I haven't gone to the gym in over two weeks due to traveling and getting sick (super bad summer cold). I went for a walk yesterday, just to get out of the house, and -oh no!- my glute is fucking killing me this morning. I emailed my gym to see if I can pause my membership for the next couple of months. I think I need to actually listen to the doctor and take it super slow/not do a crazy amount of hip work. I'm hoping 2 months will help this recover and I can maybe go back in December?

Since I've now got access to Peloton, but no weights, hopefully I can just do simple stretches and relax a bit to let this heal.


----------



## Supe

Find a good PT/MT, and you may be surprised how quickly you can bounce back. I've gone from back frozen, can barely walk to 90% better and back in the gym after a single session with my MT.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Find a good PT/MT, and you may be surprised how quickly you can bounce back. I've gone from back frozen, can barely walk to 90% better and back in the gym after a single session with my MT.


Yeah, I'm researching right now. I think I might have a partial tear, so I'm trying to find a different doctor to confirm (the other doctor knew something was wrong but didn't do a full analysis of what was up there/didn't really suggest anything other than going lighter and resting). I'm still feeling a little under the weather from my cold, so I'm going to rest up and start tackling this in a few days.


----------



## Orchid PE

MRI Came back good, so the Dr thinks it's just an inflamed hamstring tendon. He prescribed methylprednisolone for the next week and if that doesn't help he wrote a prescription for PT.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Yeah, I'm researching right now. I think I might have a partial tear, so I'm trying to find a different doctor to confirm (the other doctor knew something was wrong but didn't do a full analysis of what was up there/didn't really suggest anything other than going lighter and resting). I'm still feeling a little under the weather from my cold, so I'm going to rest up and start tackling this in a few days.


Replying to myself because this thread is my fitness journal. Doctor appointment this Friday with an actual sports medicine doctor, which I feel might be more applicable than a normal physician. I'm hoping that it is confirmed what exactly I did to myself or a better estimate is given. Hopefully some PT is proposed. 

My gym emailed back and were sad/didn't want me to lose my momentum. They said there was a ton of other stuff they can do in the gym to maintain strength and fitness in other areas outside my hip. They also suggested maybe switching from the regular fitness class to a semi-private schedule over the next couple of months for the same cost, instead of pausing my fitness totally. They said they could make a program around my hip as well as incorporating any PT exercises I might have assigned.

Seriously going to consider this if the appointment on Friday goes well.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Seriously going to consider this if the appointment on Friday goes well.


The appointment went both well and not well. Turns out I have FAI in both my hip joints, but it's mostly impacting my left hip due to overcompensating. Little tiny CAM bone spur on both sides that has been bumping into the socket/irritating the cartilage. Doctor said, based on my flexibility/movements that I actually wasn't using my glute on my left side because my body was subconsciously trying to stop the bone spur from irritating the cartilage liner. Instead, it was forcing my thigh and calf to do all the heavy lifting, resulting in the left leg muscles and the piriformis nerve getting pinched/becoming super tight over time. So just an angry cycle of everything getting wound tighter and tighter like a spring.

Doctor gave me muscle relaxants to use at night when I need to (30 day supply, mostly going to use them when I walk a ton/am super sore). Set up my PT assessment for this upcoming Friday so I can start doing PT for 4-6 weeks, then they're reassess to see if I need surgery or more PT. Doctor doesn't want to do surgery since the CAM isn't severe, but the PT pretty much needs to show me how to re-use my entire left leg the 'right' way. I emailed to cancel my gym for at least October and November. They did really want me to keep coming in, but I don't think I can juggle work, PT, and gym. And I don't feel like paying $170 to only work on arms when I can't/don't want to do anything with my hip to fuck things up anymore.

Yay, competent doctors that have x-ray machines onsite and who (I assume, based on the photos) treats the defensive line of the Colts. It's nice to have an actual concrete answer of what's wrong with x-rays and a plan, versus other doctor just being like 'Ah, it's your hip area, but no pain? It's your glute!' and then telling me to keep working out.

I'm hoping if/when this gets fixed I can get back to the gym. I'm going to use the few months off to be super serious about my PT and to concentrate on my CICO in the meantime.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> The appointment went both well and not well. Turns out I have FAI in both my hip joints, but it's mostly impacting my left hip due to overcompensating. Little tiny CAM bone spur on both sides that has been bumping into the socket/irritating the cartilage. Doctor said, based on my flexibility/movements that I actually wasn't using my glute on my left side because my body was subconsciously trying to stop the bone spur from irritating the cartilage liner. Instead, it was forcing my thigh and calf to do all the heavy lifting, resulting in the left leg muscles and the piriformis nerve getting pinched/becoming super tight over time. So just an angry cycle of everything getting wound tighter and tighter like a spring.
> 
> Doctor gave me muscle relaxants to use at night when I need to (30 day supply, mostly going to use them when I walk a ton/am super sore). Set up my PT assessment for this upcoming Friday so I can start doing PT for 4-6 weeks, then they're reassess to see if I need surgery or more PT. Doctor doesn't want to do surgery since the CAM isn't severe, but the PT pretty much needs to show me how to re-use my entire left leg the 'right' way. I emailed to cancel my gym for at least October and November. They did really want me to keep coming in, but I don't think I can juggle work, PT, and gym. And I don't feel like paying $170 to only work on arms when I can't/don't want to do anything with my hip to fuck things up anymore.
> 
> Yay, competent doctors that have x-ray machines onsite and who (I assume, based on the photos) treats the defensive line of the Colts. It's nice to have an actual concrete answer of what's wrong with x-rays and a plan, versus other doctor just being like 'Ah, it's your hip area, but no pain? It's your glute!' and then telling me to keep working out.
> 
> I'm hoping if/when this gets fixed I can get back to the gym. I'm going to use the few months off to be super serious about my PT and to concentrate on my CICO in the meantime.


@JayKay PE hope you can get that fixed! Impingement of the joint does not sound fun! I've had shoulder impingement and I understand the "angry cycle" of everything getting wound tighter and stuff. Could be a long recovery process. The PT can be more painful than working out.

Praying your doctors focus all their attention on you and not the Colts, since they play the Titans this week.


----------



## Supe

Sorry to hear, most people don't realize just how painful and damaging bone spurs can be, but I'm glad you got to the source of the issue! Hoping you can return to activity sooner than later!


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> @JayKay PE hope you can get that fixed! Impingement of the joint does not sound fun! I've had shoulder impingement and I understand the "angry cycle" of everything getting wound tighter and stuff. Could be a long recovery process. The PT can be more painful than working out.
> 
> Praying your doctors focus all their attention on you and not the Colts, since they play the Titans this week.


Yup! Friday is the assessment. I feel like it's been hurting more this past week because the doctor played around with my rotation on Friday and also because my body has finally been given 'permission' to realize the ache wasn't from exercise and something is actually wrong. PT...is prob going to be painful. Especially since I have barely 5-degree rotation in on my left side, which...is not good.

@Supe I'm super hoping I can get back into working out, but I'm def using this rest period to just...relax. I liked having the gym as part of my routine, but a little break won't kill me. Means I can just back into it and hopefully come back stronger!


----------



## csb

Damn! I hope they fix you up easily.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> The appointment went both well and not well. Turns out I have FAI in both my hip joints, but it's mostly impacting my left hip due to overcompensating. Little tiny CAM bone spur on both sides that has been bumping into the socket/irritating the cartilage. Doctor said, based on my flexibility/movements that I actually wasn't using my glute on my left side because my body was subconsciously trying to stop the bone spur from irritating the cartilage liner. Instead, it was forcing my thigh and calf to do all the heavy lifting, resulting in the left leg muscles and the piriformis nerve getting pinched/becoming super tight over time. So just an angry cycle of everything getting wound tighter and tighter like a spring.
> 
> Doctor gave me muscle relaxants to use at night when I need to (30 day supply, mostly going to use them when I walk a ton/am super sore). Set up my PT assessment for this upcoming Friday so I can start doing PT for 4-6 weeks, then they're reassess to see if I need surgery or more PT. Doctor doesn't want to do surgery since the CAM isn't severe, but the PT pretty much needs to show me how to re-use my entire left leg the 'right' way. I emailed to cancel my gym for at least October and November. They did really want me to keep coming in, but I don't think I can juggle work, PT, and gym. And I don't feel like paying $170 to only work on arms when I can't/don't want to do anything with my hip to fuck things up anymore.
> 
> Yay, competent doctors that have x-ray machines onsite and who (I assume, based on the photos) treats the defensive line of the Colts. It's nice to have an actual concrete answer of what's wrong with x-rays and a plan, versus other doctor just being like 'Ah, it's your hip area, but no pain? It's your glute!' and then telling me to keep working out.
> 
> I'm hoping if/when this gets fixed I can get back to the gym. I'm going to use the few months off to be super serious about my PT and to concentrate on my CICO in the meantime.


The d-line of the colts is solidly decent. So that's something.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> The appointment went both well and not well. Turns out I have FAI in both my hip joints, but it's mostly impacting my left hip due to overcompensating. Little tiny CAM bone spur on both sides that has been bumping into the socket/irritating the cartilage. Doctor said, based on my flexibility/movements that I actually wasn't using my glute on my left side because my body was subconsciously trying to stop the bone spur from irritating the cartilage liner. Instead, it was forcing my thigh and calf to do all the heavy lifting, resulting in the left leg muscles and the piriformis nerve getting pinched/becoming super tight over time. So just an angry cycle of everything getting wound tighter and tighter like a spring.
> 
> Doctor gave me muscle relaxants to use at night when I need to (30 day supply, mostly going to use them when I walk a ton/am super sore). Set up my PT assessment for this upcoming Friday so I can start doing PT for 4-6 weeks, then they're reassess to see if I need surgery or more PT. Doctor doesn't want to do surgery since the CAM isn't severe, but the PT pretty much needs to show me how to re-use my entire left leg the 'right' way. I emailed to cancel my gym for at least October and November. They did really want me to keep coming in, but I don't think I can juggle work, PT, and gym. And I don't feel like paying $170 to only work on arms when I can't/don't want to do anything with my hip to fuck things up anymore.
> 
> Yay, competent doctors that have x-ray machines onsite and who (I assume, based on the photos) treats the defensive line of the Colts. It's nice to have an actual concrete answer of what's wrong with x-rays and a plan, versus other doctor just being like 'Ah, it's your hip area, but no pain? It's your glute!' and then telling me to keep working out.
> 
> I'm hoping if/when this gets fixed I can get back to the gym. I'm going to use the few months off to be super serious about my PT and to concentrate on my CICO in the meantime.


I'm so sorry to hear about this set back. But at least you know what's going on! That's a good start to recovery. I hope they get you all fixed up.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I get to go golfing next Tuesday. I haven't golfed in almost 10 years so that should be...something. lol I hope it's like riding a bike. I used to golf and go to the driving range A LOT for several years... I still enjoy watching golf... so maybe through osmosis, I won't suck too bad. 

Either way, we are playing best ball and I'm going with people I like. Should be fun.


----------



## Orchid PE

Who would've guessed that running regularly would actually improve your times? lol

Here's where I'm at:
9/8: 1mi, 8:28 (had to walk a little bit)
9/14: 1mi, 7:58 (had to walk, but less than last time)
9/16: 1mi, 7:51 (started off strong, too strong, so had to walk a little bit at the end)
9/21: 1mi, 7:42 (maintained a steady pace and ran the whole time)

Now that I've hit a mile while running the whole time, I think I'm going to try pushing my distances while running, and finishing off the remaining distance with a walk (It's 1mi exactly from the end of the driveway, around the neighborhood and back. So if I can push myself to run 1.25mi next time, I'll just walk .25 back for a total of 1.5mi. If I can push 1.5mi, then I'll walk .5mi back for a total of 2mi).


----------



## JayKay PE

PT sucks. I have two 'active' and two 'passive' exercises I need to do twice a day. Three of the exercises I don't mind, the two passive are stretches and one of the active is side steps using a band. I fucking hate one-legged glute bridges. It highlights everything wrong with my glutes and I have to manually engage (aka: poke with two fingers) my left glute when I do the exercise because it just...doesn't listen and makes my thigh do the work. It's so weird doing them on one side, and everything works and I can feel my right glute engaging, and then doing my left side and...nothing.

This is barely the first week. I'm in PT hell.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

I was told there was only crossfit going on in here.


----------



## DLD PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I was told there was only crossfit going on in here.


You were told wrong


----------



## Orchid PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I was told there was only crossfit going on in here.


Why did you have to say that word? Now they're going to flock over here and inform us as to why they do xfit, and that they're vegan, and have been getting more gains since going vegan. It just keeps going once they get started. Heck, it doesn't even have to be xfit. The other day I was at the range and told my buddy we had to pick up the wads after shooting shotgun. Lo and behold there was an xfitter at the range who overheard "wod" instead of "wad" and it wasn't 30 seconds later he ran up with a weight vest on asking if we were doing RX or RX+. I dropped him with some #7 birdshot.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I feel like I should be offended. 

not that I've done crossfit since COVID started


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

jean15paul_PE said:


> I feel like I should be offended.
> 
> not that I've done crossfit since COVID started


If you feel like you should, you probably should. Trust your feelings, Luke.


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> If you feel like you should, you probably should. Trust your feelings.


----------



## snickerd3

JayKay PE said:


>


THat would sooo be me!


----------



## JayKay PE

snickerd3 said:


> THat would sooo be me!


I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY HIP TO GET BETTER SO I CAN GET BACK TO LIFTING, MAYBE.

I topped out at 229lb deficit deadlift. I wanted to get to 250lb so badly. Gonna have to go slow and steady to get back to it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY HIP TO GET BETTER SO I CAN GET BACK TO LIFTING, MAYBE.
> 
> I topped out at 229lb deficit deadlift. I wanted to get to 250lb so badly. Gonna have to go slow and steady to get back to it.


You know @JayKay PE is hardcore when she uses deficit deadlift as the standard.


----------



## Orchid PE

9/23: 1mi, 7:38
9/28: 1.2mi, 7:19/mi

That Monster Zero Ultra from 2pm must've kicked in today.


----------



## csb

Did someone say crossfit?


----------



## akwooly

Forging elite fitness


----------



## JayKay PE

Guess who can do a single leg glute bridge with her wonky leg?

Dry needling worked to open up some stuff (still a little tight, but -WOW- did not expect this much of a difference over two days), and PT at home is getting slightly easier to finish. My next session is on Tuesday. Second week. Tbh, I did not think completing PT would help so much so quickly!


----------



## DLD PE

I'm sore from hitting golf balls.


----------



## csb

We are on week nine of our squat progressive overload series in my ELITE FITNESS class. The first three weeks were regular back squats, the second three weeks were box squats, and these final three weeks have been pause squats. Today, even though I ran a 15K yesterday, I went up on the pause squat. Next week we test our back squat to see how we've done over the ten weeks total. My max back squat at the end of the first three weeks was 150 lbs. I hit 155 max on box squats and today I hit 140 on 3-sec pause squats. I'm nervous and excited to test that 1RM back squat next week. 

I also signed up for a separate clean and jerk and snatch technique class. Those two lifts are ones that are fine until I think about it and then it's all over. I haven't been able to break 100-lb on the clean and I think it's because everything falls apart when I think about the numbers. I'm excited to spend from the end of October on into January just working on those lifts.


----------



## JayKay PE

Lol. I just got charged by my gym today. I have not been there since August 26th and I asked them to cancel last month. Let's see what their response is before I dispute through my credit card.


----------



## JayUn PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol. I just got charged by my gym today. I have not been there since August 26th and I asked them to cancel last month. Let's see what their response is before I dispute through my credit card.


----------



## JayKay PE

JayKay PE said:


> Lol. I just got charged by my gym today. I have not been there since August 26th and I asked them to cancel last month. Let's see what their response is before I dispute through my credit card.


Yay! Refunded and future months cancelled!

Got more dry needling last night. It def does make a difference (at least to me). My PT does the needling before I do my actual PT exercises, so I guess it's better to get the trigger points gone before I start doing the work? I know that dry needling/acupuncture is viewed as kind of a 'quack' medicine, but the dry needling seems to be working more as a tool in addition to my PT exercises to help me stretch the muscles. Like, the dry needling isn't being used to address pain, it's being used to address temporary trigger point release, which then lets me stretch the muscle out and hopefully prevent it from getting super tight again.

But the PT was super surprised I was still so tight after he dry needled me on Thursday. I guess my leg is just damaged and we're doing our best.


----------



## Supe

I had good luck with dry needling with the PT I used in the past as well. He said that the bad spots would feel like trying to dry needle a hard lump of clay, and would frequently bend the needles. But when he got a good spot, it would feel like lightning struck, but that area would actually release from its contraction. Matches up a lot with what my gym owner noted during our training session - that the muscles weren't weak, just overworked and not releasing, which is why I now warm up with exercises to specifically target the contract/release.


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> I had good luck with dry needling with the PT I used in the past as well. He said that the bad spots would feel like trying to dry needle a hard lump of clay, and would frequently bend the needles. But when he got a good spot, it would feel like lightning struck, but that area would actually release from its contraction. Matches up a lot with what my gym owner noted during our training session - that the muscles weren't weak, just overworked and not releasing, which is why I now warm up with exercises to specifically target the contract/release.


I feel like dry needling is equivalent to a super short/super targeted deep tissue massage. It won't cure what ails you, but it'll make you feel good enough that you can take actions to help with the pain (like the stretches or exercises that help keep the muscle un-contracted). My muscles are so tight in that one area, but it's crazy how easy some exercises are becoming with the PT. Like, I can squat! And not fall in!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Picturing the PT poking @JayKay PE butt with needles.


----------



## JayKay PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Picturing the PT poking @JayKay PE butt with needles.


As he said, "It goes right on the eagle's feathers. That's neat!"


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> As he said, "It goes right on the eagle's feathers. That's neat!"


Now I've got On Eagles' Wings stuck in my head.


----------



## JayKay PE

Didn't do anymore dry needling, but the exercises are getting harder. This is bullshit. I didn't want PT to get harder. I wanted to just return to my horrible baseline, not get better!


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> Didn't do anymore dry needling, but the exercises are getting harder. This is bullshit. I didn't want PT to get harder. I wanted to just return to my horrible baseline, not get better!


Is this me doing clamshells? Is my subconscious posting here without me?


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Is this me doing clamshells? Is my subconscious posting here without me?


CLAMSHELLS SUCK. I DO A CLAMSHELL AND THEN RAISE THE LEG, IDK, LATERAL LIFT, BUT I AM SO ANGRY THEY ADDED THAT TO MY PT ROTATION.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> CLAMSHELLS SUCK. I DO A CLAMSHELL AND THEN RAISE THE LEG, IDK, LATERAL LIFT, BUT I AM SO ANGRY THEY ADDED THAT TO MY PT ROTATION.


Lateral raises are better if you call them Jane Fondas and then sing Let's Get Physical as you do them. Leotard optional.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

csb said:


> .... Leotard optional.


----------



## csb

Our gym started an oly skills class last night that will run through January. We'll focus on C&J and snatch (heh). Last night we hit our 1RM for C&J and then did some OH squats to give her a feel of where we're all at right now. I think it's going to be really great since all of those lifts for me involve way too much thinking and not enough muscle memory, so I'm pumped to see how my technique betters.


----------



## csb

Last night my elite fitness gym threw a Halloween party and they made an escape room that included working out. They handcuffed us to our partners for synchro burpees to start and I don't think I've ever done burpees as smoothly as when I'm nervous I'm going to rip someone's hand off. It was super fun- we had a bunch of challenges and the last one was getting a code to undo a lock. I realized that was what we were doing and ran over to the lock before we had the final number and managed to get it unlocked with the third combo. I am definitely the kid who's like, "Puzzles?! I'll do that part!"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

You know how they say "abs are made in the kitchen"? That is so true! I have ab definition and I don't do any core exercise or ab strengthening movements...like at all. I do a ton of cardio though...and I try to keep a calorific deficit.
I've lost 35 lbs since late January of this year. 

5 more to go.


----------



## leggo PE

Yes!! Good nutrition is key!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> You know how they say "abs are made in the kitchen"? That is so true! I have ab definition and I don't do any core exercise or ab strengthening movements...like at all. I do a ton of cardio though...and I try to keep a calorific deficit.
> I've lost 35 lbs since late January of this year.
> 
> 5 more to go.


Fasho. Murricans need to eat more veggies!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Fasho. Murricans need to eat more veggies!


The fudgey react would be in response to more veg, which is good!


----------



## JayKay PE

I have not been working out this whole time. I've mostly just been doing my PT exercises and being more 'aware' of what I'm eating with CICO.

Down to 180 (lost 10lbs) since I started being serious. PT is hopefully finishing up this week or next week. Then I'm going to try and use the peloton app for the body weight strength classes and yoga. I've got to figure out a schedule to keep myself going versus changing at home and then sitting on the couch all day.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> The fudgey react would be in response to more veg, which is good!


You can't fudgey me, I fudgey you!

On topic: Office is opened up and I made a running friend at work. Going for a lunch run today!


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> You can't fudgey me, I fudgey you!
> 
> On topic: Office is opened up and I made a running friend at work. Going for a lunch run today!


That's an appropriate fudgey react.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> I have not been working out this whole time. I've mostly just been doing my PT exercises and being more 'aware' of what I'm eating with CICO.
> 
> Down to 180 (lost 10lbs) since I started being serious. PT is hopefully finishing up this week or next week. Then I'm going to try and use the peloton app for the body weight strength classes and yoga. I've got to figure out a schedule to keep myself going versus changing at home and then sitting on the couch all day.


Any chance you can do it first thing in the morning? I used to be an evening workout person but I can't do it now. When I come home, I immediately take a hot shower and I put on a warm onesie or flannel PJs. I must get cozy as soon as possible in the evenings. lol So when life throws me a curveball, I might tell myself lie to myself and say "I'm gonna work out as soon as I get home" and it never works because of my aforementioned routine calling out to me. 

So, instead, I wake up when it's dark, stumble around, get on my workout gear, and get on the treadmill, spin bike, or head outside before my brain wakes up. lol


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I wake up when it's dark, stumble around, get on my workout gear, and get on the treadmill, spin bike


We called this "running the filters" when my buddies and I had a long day of cycling planned but after an evening of heavy drinking. I no longer drink but I still use the expression.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Any chance you can do it first thing in the morning? I used to be an evening workout person but I can't do it now. When I come home, I immediately take a hot shower and I put on a warm onesie or flannel PJs. I must get cozy as soon as possible in the evenings. lol So when life throws me a curveball, I might tell myself lie to myself and say "I'm gonna work out as soon as I get home" and it never works because of my aforementioned routine calling out to me.
> 
> So, instead, I wake up when it's dark, stumble around, get on my workout gear, and get on the treadmill, spin bike, or head outside before my brain wakes up. lol


Tbh, I might attempt to do this. I already 'wake up' at 5am ish to feed Odin, since he'll just aggressively purr louder and louder and snuggle closer and closer to my head until I give him his hard food, and then 'wake up' again at around 6am to actually get ready for work. I think it's just me not wanting to have to shower in the mornings, since I hate blow-drying my hair. I did love going to crossfit when there was the 5:15am class.

Starting next week I have to be in the office at 6:30am, instead of 7:00am, so I'll try just waking up at 5am and staying up. I won't add exercises, but maybe I'll try to do more of my 'afternoon' activities in the morning, like meal prepping/loading the dishwasher/etc. I have recently switched to only doing grocery shopping on Sunday, after I volunteer, which has freed up some time during the week, tbh. I'm just super bad at organizing my schedule during the week and I find that meal prep for dinner takes way longer than usual (and when I have PT, it kinda ruins the rest of the night).


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

JayKay PE said:


> Tbh, I might attempt to do this. I already 'wake up' at 5am ish to feed Odin, since he'll just aggressively purr louder and louder and snuggle closer and closer to my head until I give him his hard food, and then 'wake up' again at around 6am to actually get ready for work. I think it's just me not wanting to have to shower in the mornings, since I hate blow-drying my hair. I did love going to crossfit when there was the 5:15am class.
> 
> Starting next week I have to be in the office at 6:30am, instead of 7:00am, so I'll try just waking up at 5am and staying up. I won't add exercises, but maybe I'll try to do more of my 'afternoon' activities in the morning, like meal prepping/loading the dishwasher/etc. I have recently switched to only doing grocery shopping on Sunday, after I volunteer, which has freed up some time during the week, tbh. I'm just super bad at organizing my schedule during the week and I find that meal prep for dinner takes way longer than usual (and when I have PT, it kinda ruins the rest of the night).


A couple of tips:

1. When your alarm goes off at 5 (or when Odin aggressively purrs and aggressively cuddles - which is adorable and hilarious), don't negotiate with yourself. I used to do this in the beginning. "Just 5 more minutes...", "Ok, how much time do I _actually_ need. I can probably change in like 5 minutes...so I just bought back 10 minutes of get dressed time"... NONE of this works. lol

2. Set alarms for all of your other stuff. I have alarms in my phone to stop my workout to go shower for work, leave work, make dinner, serve dinner, do laundry, etc. I don't always use them but when my time management is off, they come in handy. It will drive you nuts after a few days, but you'll also get better at moving through your day until it becomes more of a routine.


----------



## JayKay PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> A couple of tips:
> 
> 1. When your alarm goes off at 5 (or when Odin aggressively purrs and aggressively cuddles - which is adorable and hilarious), don't negotiate with yourself. I used to do this in the beginning. "Just 5 more minutes...", "Ok, how much time do I _actually_ need. I can probably change in like 5 minutes...so I just bought back 10 minutes of get dressed time"... NONE of this works. lol
> 
> 2. Set alarms for all of your other stuff. I have alarms in my phone to stop my workout to go shower for work, leave work, make dinner, serve dinner, do laundry, etc. I don't always use them but when my time management is off, they come in handy. It will drive you nuts after a few days, but you'll also get better at moving through your day until it becomes more of a routine.


Odin understands daylight savings time. He started nudging me this morning around 4:55am for my 5:05am alarm. I didn't snooze, but I did check my phone a little bit. I don't think I can do a full workout (especially since I'm going into the office for 6:30am start), but I was able to get a shower in this morning. Which means I can probably squeeze in a 20-minute yoga or stretch class in the morning. I am going to keep my alarm at 5:05am right now, just to get used to it again. I def need to turn back on my 'go to bed' alarm. I did have one for a while, but turned it off when I was going to the gym on a normal schedule, but if I'm trying to do my workout at home I've got to get that alarm again.

I think I mostly suck at time stuff is because I make dinner, and then don't do anything while dinner is being cooked (since I try to clean while I cook). I have to start planning out my dinner meals a little bit better. It's just hard because it's just me planning, so if I'm making a pizza, will this pizza last me four meals or will it last me...one meal, because I turned into a monster. I also sometimes get the 'blahs' where I'm like...I need to take a shower, but I need to like force myself to do so. My morning routine isn't too bad, per se, I have started making my lunches the evening before which is helping.


----------



## Lariliss

I have couple things to add for dieting and exercising:

1. Kind of diet always should be. Not necessarily related to the body weight, but also to the brain activity and unique organism features. It is metabolism. And in a perfect scenario every one may have a general diet (what I eat most), but it shouldn't be a prison, from time to time exclusions can happen.
Taking food should be balanced throughout the day and regularly scheduled.

2. Exercising should be regular. With some goals short or long or just for everyday shaping. The best to start with are simplest. Doing morning exercising, jogging, giving your body the good habits of doing this. There are youtube channels, where you can find a set of training programs and advice from professionals with medical background. ‘Making perfect shape in X weeks’ requires from you a gymnastic stick, expander and simple push-ups and jumping. Talking about crossfit from the start in this case - this is an intensive level and might bring damage to tissues, causing chronic traumas.

3. Again watch your metabolism changes. For me it means eating more and losing extra weight.


----------



## csb

I was informed by my bar partner this morning that what I thought was a 90-lb push jerk was really just a 90-lb press. Bow down before my shoulders, please.


----------



## JayKay PE

I am weak and unworthy, now. Please be nice to me, @csb


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> I am weak and unworthy, now. Please be nice to me, @csb


(pats JayKay gently on the head, as to not break her)


----------



## Lariliss

_loop-de-loop-de-loop_ in the sky


----------



## leggo PE

Normal weight training home workout this morning. It was a tough AMRAP (I only got three cycles done in 25 minutes!). The exercises were the following: Switch Grip Rows, DB Extension, Front Squats, Toe Taps, Push Press, and Dumbbell Press Jacks (this last one was a new exercise for me). It got the sweat going!


----------



## leggo PE

Oh, question! Is anyone here on Strava? I’d love to connect if so!


----------



## Lariliss

leggo PE said:


> Oh, question! Is anyone here on Strava? I’d love to connect if so!


I used to be on Strava while training for half marathon intensively. Of course the goal should not be so high)
It's worth it!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Oh, question! Is anyone here on Strava? I’d love to connect if so!


@leggo PE I'm on the Strava! Will send PM.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

leggo PE said:


> Oh, question! Is anyone here on Strava? I’d love to connect if so!


I have it. Don't really use it much.


----------



## akwooly

My garmin app keeps wanting me to going strava


----------



## leggo PE

akwooly said:


> My garmin app keeps wanting me to going strava


Your Garmin watch and app can sync automatically with Strava (even the free version, which I use and find useful). I like it and it allows me to have one less app (really two less apps, Strava AND Garmin) running when I’m out doing my activity, as long as I remember to start my Garmin watch!


----------



## leggo PE

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> I have it. Don't really use it much.


Let’s connect!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

leggo PE said:


> Your Garmin watch and app can sync automatically with Strava (even the free version, which I use and find useful). I like it and it allows me to have one less app (really two less apps, Strava AND Garmin) running when I’m out doing my activity, as long as I remember to start my Garmin watch!


Santa may bring me a Garmin watch this year. Which one do you have?


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Santa may bring me a Garmin watch this year. Which one do you have?


I believe I have the Forerunner 235! Very good for running and biking.


----------



## akwooly

I have the fenix 6 pro.


----------



## csb

Garmin 935 here


----------



## csb

Who can hang power clean 95 lbs? This kid. Who still mentally gets stuck trying to power clean 100lb? This kid.


----------



## JayKay PE

I did a 5-minute ab routine on the Peloton app on Monday. My abs still hurt today.

I have become super weak since I stopped gym in September.


----------



## Lariliss

My running needed about one month to come to ~ 15 km usual pace after 1,5 year beak. Good that it doesn't hurt that much.


----------



## txjennah PE

Hi friends!

I am wondering if anyone here has returned to the gym/fitness classes. If so, do you work out masked/unmasked? Any issues with working out in a group setting?

I've been working out at home (even pre-COVID), but since I am full-time WFH now, I'm getting to a point where I think I need group exercise classes for my mental health. I've also been getting more and more injuries working out at home, so would prefer to be in a place with professionals who can correct my form if needed.

I'm fully vaxxed/boosted and generally have returned to "normal" life after getting vaccinated earlier this spring (i.e. traveling, eating indoors - but not during peak times, etc), but since I don't plan on working out masked, I've been a little hesitant to return to a group setting (especially with Omicron, though I know we don't have much information yet on whether it is vaccine-elusive). My county is also 50% vaccinated at best. I've reached out to the gym already to get an idea of how many people attend the classes, whether the space is well-ventilated, etc, but definitely want to hear about other's experiences here if applicable. Thanks in advance!


----------



## csb

txjennah PE said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I am wondering if anyone here has returned to the gym/fitness classes. If so, do you work out masked/unmasked? Any issues with working out in a group setting?
> 
> I've been working out at home (even pre-COVID), but since I am full-time WFH now, I'm getting to a point where I think I need group exercise classes for my mental health. I've also been getting more and more injuries working out at home, so would prefer to be in a place with professionals who can correct my form if needed.
> 
> I'm fully vaxxed/boosted and generally have returned to "normal" life after getting vaccinated earlier this spring (i.e. traveling, eating indoors - but not during peak times, etc), but since I don't plan on working out masked, I've been a little hesitant to return to a group setting (especially with Omicron, though I know we don't have much information yet on whether it is vaccine-elusive). My county is also 50% vaccinated at best. I've reached out to the gym already to get an idea of how many people attend the classes, whether the space is well-ventilated, etc, but definitely want to hear about other's experiences here if applicable. Thanks in advance!


I went back to my gym June/July 2020. No masks, but we had to remain distanced via designated squares on the floor. Classes were also limited to 11 tops.

We're now back to no limits and no boxes, but our biggest class is usually only around 16 in a gym that could easily hold 80. 

So far, knock wood, there have been zero COVID issues at the gym. Everyone is pretty good about staying away when sick and a lot of people got vaccinated because of jobs. 

I needed the gym for physical and mental health. It's just how it is. During April 2020 when we were fully locked down and the gym was via zoom, I started to get a little nuts. Don't get me wrong- that 60 minutes of zoom time was amazing, but it was way more amazing to get back to the gym.


----------



## txjennah PE

csb said:


> I went back to my gym June/July 2020. No masks, but we had to remain distanced via designated squares on the floor. Classes were also limited to 11 tops.
> 
> We're now back to no limits and no boxes, but our biggest class is usually only around 16 in a gym that could easily hold 80.
> 
> So far, knock wood, there have been zero COVID issues at the gym. Everyone is pretty good about staying away when sick and a lot of people got vaccinated because of jobs.
> 
> I needed the gym for physical and mental health. It's just how it is. During April 2020 when we were fully locked down and the gym was via zoom, I started to get a little nuts. Don't get me wrong- that 60 minutes of zoom time was amazing, but it was way more amazing to get back to the gym.


Thank you so much! That does make me feel a lot better. So far it sounds like the classes are pretty small (~5 people), so I'm definitely going to sign up. At this point, I think my mental health outweighs any potential risk of getting sick. Thanks again!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I am wondering if anyone here has returned to the gym/fitness classes. If so, do you work out masked/unmasked? Any issues with working out in a group setting?
> 
> I've been working out at home (even pre-COVID), but since I am full-time WFH now, I'm getting to a point where I think I need group exercise classes for my mental health. I've also been getting more and more injuries working out at home, so would prefer to be in a place with professionals who can correct my form if needed.
> 
> I'm fully vaxxed/boosted and generally have returned to "normal" life after getting vaccinated earlier this spring (i.e. traveling, eating indoors - but not during peak times, etc), but since I don't plan on working out masked, I've been a little hesitant to return to a group setting (especially with Omicron, though I know we don't have much information yet on whether it is vaccine-elusive). My county is also 50% vaccinated at best. I've reached out to the gym already to get an idea of how many people attend the classes, whether the space is well-ventilated, etc, but definitely want to hear about other's experiences here if applicable. Thanks in advance!


Yeah, I think individual gyms are handling it differently, so it's definitely something worth asking about when considering one.

When my gym first reopened last year they were super strict.

Workout areas were designated with squares on the floor and socially distanced.
When outside of a workout area, you had to be masked.
Classes were capacity limited by social distancing.
Even though the gym is "unlimited access" for individual work, you still had to schedule an appointment so they could limit and monitor capacity.
And only so many people were allowed in the locker rooms at a time, I think like 5 based on the size of the locker room.
The locker room thing was the biggest inconvenience. Most people ended up changing and showering elsewhere.

They have since dropped all of those limits. If you're unvaccinated you're still supposed to be masked, but it's self-enforced. All the other restrictions have since been dropped.

I will add that studies of contact tracing and transmission tracking has shown a very low incidence of COVID transmission at gyms. The speculation is that it's because gyms usually have a pretty high rate of air changes. They need to move a lot of air so they don't get too funky. So that's a decent check. If you visit the gym and the air doesn't smell fresh, then you might have a higher risk there.


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah, I think individual gyms are handling it differently, so it's definitely something worth asking about when considering one.
> 
> When my gym first reopened last year they were super strict.
> 
> Workout areas were designated with squares on the floor and socially distanced.
> When outside of a workout area, you had to be masked.
> Classes were capacity limited by social distancing.
> Even though the gym is "unlimited access" for individual work, you still had to schedule an appointment so they could limit and monitor capacity.
> And only so many people were allowed in the locker rooms at a time, I think like 5 based on the size of the locker room.
> The locker room thing was the biggest inconvenience. Most people ended up changing and showering elsewhere.
> 
> They have since dropped all of those limits. If you're unvaccinated you're still supposed to be masked, but it's self-enforced. All the other restrictions have since been dropped.
> 
> I will add that studies of contact tracing and transmission tracking has shown a very low incidence of COVID transmission at gyms. The speculation is that it's because gyms usually have a pretty high rate of air changes. They need to move a lot of air so they don't get too funky. So that's a decent check. If you visit the gym and the air doesn't smell fresh, then you might have a higher risk there.


Thanks so much - I really appreciate a reference to the studies, because I'd been having a hard time finding anything. The gym's owner did say they didn't have any cases linked to them, and I had been a little skeptical of that claim (I thought, is he just trying to get a new client?) Hearing about the studies definitely makes me feel better. I signed up and will be attending my first session Friday!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

txjennah PE said:


> Thanks so much - I really appreciate a reference to the studies, because I'd been having a hard time finding anything. The gym's owner did say they didn't have any cases linked to them, and I had been a little skeptical of that claim (I thought, is he just trying to get a new client?) Hearing about the studies definitely makes me feel better. I signed up and will be attending my first session Friday!


Hm. I may have to retract that part about gyms not having much transmission risk.

I definitely remember hearing several news stories to that effect. But I was just doing some Google searching for those articles. I found a couple "old" articles from 2020 that indicate that risks at gyms appeared to be low. But I found many more news stories from 2021 about documented cases of major transmissions at gyms. So I guess new info trumps old info. Sorry about that.

I'm not saying that you shouldn't join a gym. Working out has many physical and psychological benefits, as you pointed out. But I guess it can be risky, so you have to be careful.


----------



## Lariliss

Since autumn 2020 gyms are open with the distance keeping and more or lees same rules as above.
Swimming pool is open as usual, but less people.
For the large networks of the gyms - they got opened pretty much fast with some restrictions. The most important, that they are.
Virus transmission danger is high in a closed place, where everyone is deep breathing fast, but I think, it is not outstanding from any other public places and transport.

I read in news that some gyms prohibited BTS music. There might be a lot of fancy cases from place to place.

Without threat, have a great exercise txjennah!


----------



## txjennah PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Hm. I may have to retract that part about gyms not having much transmission risk.
> 
> I definitely remember hearing several news stories to that effect. But I was just doing some Google searching for those articles. I found a couple "old" articles from 2020 that indicate that risks at gyms appeared to be low. But I found many more news stories from 2021 about documented cases of major transmissions at gyms. So I guess new info trumps old info. Sorry about that.
> 
> I'm not saying that you shouldn't join a gym. Working out has many physical and psychological benefits, as you pointed out. But I guess it can be risky, so you have to be careful.


Thank you, and no worries at all! It's hard to keep up to date with everything on the variants. And knowing that this likely will be endemic, I'm at the point where I've done everything to protect myself and others by getting vaccinated/boosters - now I have to consider how my mental health is affected if I continue to abstain from higher risk activities. I didn't use to feel it so much, but WFH full-time has killed any enjoyment I get from working out at home, lol. 

I'm going to use the approach that I've been using when going out to eat - I'm going to do it, but will go on off-periods where there may not be as many people. The boot camp currently has five people. And I'm checking out a yoga studio that lets you see how many people booked a class in advance. I went to a 6:30 am class this morning and there were only two of us there. It was awesome!


----------



## csb

Lariliss said:


> I read in news that some gyms prohibited BTS music. There might be a lot of fancy cases from place to place.


kpop will definitely give you COVID. Please scream inside your heart.


----------



## Lariliss

csb said:


> kpop will definitely give you COVID. Please scream inside your heart.


 I am sorry to say this, but it gives some brain starvation (though not oxygen).


----------



## txjennah PE

Lariliss said:


> Since autumn 2020 gyms are open with the distance keeping and more or lees same rules as above.
> Swimming pool is open as usual, but less people.
> For the large networks of the gyms - they got opened pretty much fast with some restrictions. The most important, that they are.
> Virus transmission danger is high in a closed place, where everyone is deep breathing fast, but I think, it is not outstanding from any other public places and transport.
> 
> I read in news that some gyms prohibited BTS music. There might be a lot of fancy cases from place to place.
> 
> Without threat, have a great exercise txjennah!


Thanks so much  Day 2 of going to an early exercise class, and I can already feel the difference mentally


----------



## Platypus Engineer

txjennah PE said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I am wondering if anyone here has returned to the gym/fitness classes. If so, do you work out masked/unmasked? Any issues with working out in a group setting?
> 
> I've been working out at home (even pre-COVID), but since I am full-time WFH now, I'm getting to a point where I think I need group exercise classes for my mental health. I've also been getting more and more injuries working out at home, so would prefer to be in a place with professionals who can correct my form if needed.
> 
> I'm fully vaxxed/boosted and generally have returned to "normal" life after getting vaccinated earlier this spring (i.e. traveling, eating indoors - but not during peak times, etc), but since I don't plan on working out masked, I've been a little hesitant to return to a group setting (especially with Omicron, though I know we don't have much information yet on whether it is vaccine-elusive). My county is also 50% vaccinated at best. I've reached out to the gym already to get an idea of how many people attend the classes, whether the space is well-ventilated, etc, but definitely want to hear about other's experiences here if applicable. Thanks in advance!


When gyms near me reopened, had to wear masks. It was hard to do with masks. One location of my gym has it studio upstairs from main workout floor, so it was easier to isolate myself there. 

No masks now. I am still on WFH, alternate between going to gym and working out at home, depending on time constraints.


----------



## txjennah PE

Platypus Engineer said:


> When gyms near me reopened, had to wear masks. It was hard to do with masks. One location of my gym has it studio upstairs from main workout floor, so it was easier to isolate myself there.
> 
> No masks now. I am still on WFH, alternate between going to gym and working out at home, depending on time constraints.


Yeah, I've been keeping masks on when indoors in a public area, but I knew I couldn't work out with masks. Before the vaccines, I'd put on a mask if I ran by someone, and it was so uncomfortable (and then it gets moist, so how effective is it gonna be then? Haha). I've been doing hot yoga and I think I would pass out if I did that with a mask on, lol. 

I'm glad you've been able to continue going, especially WFH. Is that permanent for you?


----------



## Platypus Engineer

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah, I've been keeping masks on when indoors in a public area, but I knew I couldn't work out with masks. Before the vaccines, I'd put on a mask if I ran by someone, and it was so uncomfortable (and then it gets moist, so how effective is it gonna be then? Haha). I've been doing hot yoga and I think I would pass out if I did that with a mask on, lol.
> 
> I'm glad you've been able to continue going, especially WFH. Is that permanent for you?


Return to office is slated for Jan 2022. Will do WFH two days, office 3 days. WFH has given me some flexibility to take family members to doctors and other things. My job designation allowed me to go in on as needed basis since start. Usually for site visits , precons, other field work, records research. Been going in about 1 - 2 days a week lately, management was mandated to go back 2 days a week in August. 

If you have to wear masks at gym, there is a copper fit one that is pretty good, more breathable than surgical ones.


----------



## txjennah PE

Nice - that flex schedule definitely sounds like the best of both worlds. I think I'd do a flex schedule too, but unfortunately live > hr from the closest office now, and not worth it.

Thanks for the rec!


----------



## Lariliss

Platypus Engineer said:


> If you have to wear masks at gym, there is a copper fit one that is pretty good, more breathable than surgical ones.


Right, good to hear.
There is a list of 'the best wearing masks for gym workout, still it is so individual.
You are radiating optimism! Keep the stamina.


----------



## csb

txjennah PE said:


> Yeah, I've been keeping masks on when indoors in a public area, but I knew I couldn't work out with masks. Before the vaccines, I'd put on a mask if I ran by someone, and it was so uncomfortable (and then it gets moist, so how effective is it gonna be then? Haha). I've been doing hot yoga and I think I would pass out if I did that with a mask on, lol.
> 
> I'm glad you've been able to continue going, especially WFH. Is that permanent for you?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

It's been interesting working out outside lately. My hikes around here have been pretty icy! I get to go a lot slower than normal and get a good core workout at the same time from being so tense the entire time. Wheeeeeee!


----------



## csb

I FINALLY CLEANED 100 POUNDS.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> It's been interesting working out outside lately. My hikes around here have been pretty icy! I get to go a lot slower than normal and get a good core workout at the same time from being so tense the entire time. Wheeeeeee!


Don't laugh @JayKay PE I'm cereal.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

csb said:


> I FINALLY CLEANED 100 POUNDS.


Does that mean dusting two 50 lb weight plates?


----------



## csb

Exactly.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have been eating like shit at my parents. They only have red meat and carbs (like, popcorn and bread). I didn't realize how much my normal diet has changed until I come home and just...have to scrounge and eat what is there.

Went to my doctor while here for bloodwork update. Cholesterol went up, but not drastically (only like 5 more than last time), and my doctor kinda understood since I haven't been working out since mid-August. Parents also have bad cholesterol, so I'm predisposed to it. Starting in a week or two I'm going to get super serious about CICO and using the Peloton login from @tj_PE. Got to lose 20lbs so I can go to Vegas with them! MAY 2021 GOALS.

...also I cannot do a keto diet. My doctor got a deadly serious tone with that.


----------



## DLD PE

JayKay PE said:


> I have been eating like shit at my parents. They only have red meat and carbs (like, popcorn and bread). I didn't realize how much my normal diet has changed until I come home and just...have to scrounge and eat what is there.
> 
> Went to my doctor while here for bloodwork update. Cholesterol went up, but not drastically (only like 5 more than last time), and my doctor kinda understood since I haven't been working out since mid-August. Parents also have bad cholesterol, so I'm predisposed to it. Starting in a week or two I'm going to get super serious about CICO and using the Peloton login from @tj_PE. Got to lose 20lbs so I can go to Vegas with them! MAY 2021 GOALS.
> 
> ...also I cannot do a keto diet. My doctor got a deadly serious tone with that.


What was his problem with the keto diet? Just curious. I've never tried the keto diet.


----------



## JayKay PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> What was his problem with the keto diet? Just curious. I've never tried the keto diet.


Keto diet = mostly red meat = will raise my already high cholesterol = bad choice of diet specifically for me

My diet is going to be a lot more salmon/seafood and vegetables going forward and less processed stuff. I have a stash of chips/goldfish/pretzels/chocolate/cookies that I'm going to eat, but not replenish when I get home. Going to try and consistently keep at 1500cal/day to start. Have to find some volume snacking foods (or more veggies to have in the fridge, like cucumbers or peppers).


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Keto is a very cute idea and that's pretty much it. People, carbs are not the problem.

(NB: Not targeted at @JayKay PE 's post, just having a personal chuckle at the expense of a nutrition "expert" at the office who talks a lot and easily has a BMI of 35+)

On topic: still only 0.5 pound away from goal weight and managed to dodge the gauntlet of Halloween and Thanksgiving without gaining anything. Final boss is Christmas, should be fine. Today also marks 1 year alcohol free. No real reason other than was getting tired of people pushing it and making me do things I didn't want to do. 2021 was about asserting boundaries, 2022 will be Rev 2.0.


----------



## leggo PE

I agree, carbs aren’t the problem. Processed foods, and a general lack of a balanced diet are the problems. Agree, not targeted at anyone. Just speaking out into the internet!

The old adage always rings true… Abs are made in the kitchen but revealed with exercise. In other words, it’s a two pronged approach that will lead to the best results. But if you can only focus on one thing at a time for various reasons, I’m a strong believer in nutrition over exercise. We are what we eat!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

@leggo PE so I challenged myself to go one year. Any additional time is bonus. A Bobarita may appear in my hand around Cinco de Mayo!


----------



## leggo PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @leggo PE so I challenged myself to go one year. Any additional time is bonus. A Bobarita may appear in my hand around Cinco de Mayo!


Long live the Bobarita!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I did keto for over a year. I lost a ton of weight and my cholesterol improved, along with all my blood test results. Also I consistently felt physical and mentally better.

I am a firm believer that there is no single right answer. Everyone is different, and every approach has positives and negatives. You have to find something that works for you.

Ultimately I didn't stick with keto because it's SUPER inconvenient, unless you cook every meal for yourself. It's really hard to be keto compliant when you eat out/get takeout. Life doesn't allow us to cook 3 meals a day, every day.

That being said, there's a ton of bad info about keto out there. My wife and I (mostly her) researched keto for several months (maybe longer) before we actually started.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> I agree, carbs aren’t the problem. Processed foods, and a general lack of a balanced diet are the problems.


I agree with this. That being said the 2 things are highly connected. There's a TON of hidden carbs in processed foods... and it's mostly empty carbs.

If Americans would switch to consistently preparing their own fresh foods. We would also consume a ton less carbs. .... for whatever that's worth.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @leggo PE so I challenged myself to go one year. Any additional time is bonus. A Bobarita may appear in my hand around Cinco de Mayo!


I actually don't drink that much anymore, but I think I might limit it to one drink an outing (if people are drinking as well). I just find when I drink I end up drinking too much. I also have a goal of trying to lose 20lbs next year. Def going to try and be more conscious about calorie counting.

@jean15paul_PE the reason I'm not doing keto is due to a family history of having high cholesterol and triglycerides I don't think I could ever restrict myself as much as a keto diet requires, so I'd just end up eating a ton more protein/red meat with carbs, which would prob kill me. I'm going to concentrate on trying to lose weight first, which will hopefully help lower my cholesterol. Triglycerides were finally in a good range (went from 206 to 140 in less than six months), and my doctor said I only need to come in a year instead of six months like I've been doing.

Plus if I lose 20lbs I'll be within a normal BMI AND I get to go to Vegas with @tj_PE


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

JayKay PE said:


> I actually don't drink that much anymore, but I think I might limit it to one drink an outing (if people are drinking as well). I just find when I drink I end up drinking too much. I also have a goal of trying to lose 20lbs next year. Def going to try and be more conscious about calorie counting.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE the reason I'm not doing keto is due to a family history of having high cholesterol and triglycerides I don't think I could ever restrict myself as much as a keto diet requires, so I'd just end up eating a ton more protein/red meat with carbs, which would prob kill me. I'm going to concentrate on trying to lose weight first, which will hopefully help lower my cholesterol. Triglycerides were finally in a good range (went from 206 to 140 in less than six months), and my doctor said I only need to come in a year instead of six months like I've been doing.
> 
> Plus if I lose 20lbs I'll be within a normal BMI AND I get to go to Vegas with @tj_PE


Cool. By no means was I pushing keto. Just saying that I think it can be very effective for some people.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Cool. By no means was I pushing keto. Just saying that I think it can be very effective for some people.


By no means am I necessarily anti-keto. @jean15paul_PE is probably the only person in the developed world who has their head on straight about it.

I'm just not a fan of extreme fad diets that people can't maintain, gain all the weight back, get super down about it, and blame it all on carbs/gluten/their thyroid (I'm thinking of very specific annoying people in my social circle, why is it that the unhealthiest people have the most advice to give on health?). It's like...eat a vegetable willya?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> Triglycerides were finally in a good range (went from 206 to 140 in less than six months), and my doctor said I only need to come in a year instead of six months like I've been doing.


Heyyy good job! I'm still on my super low sodium diet per doc's instructions. Trying to not get yelled at during checkup in January.



JayKay PE said:


> I get to go to Vegas with @tj_PE


SHENANIGANS


----------



## mudpuppy

JayKay PE said:


> Plus if I lose 20lbs I'll be within a normal BMI AND I get to go to Vegas with @tj_PE



Magic Mike Live?????


----------



## Supe

mudpuppy said:


> Magic Mike Live?????


I'll send them tickets to my performance.


----------



## csb

Is this for everyone? Like if I lose 20 pounds do I get to go to Vegas? 

(Contemplates losing 20 pounds- realizes I'll never go to Vegas)


----------



## JayKay PE

csb said:


> Is this for everyone? Like if I lose 20 pounds do I get to go to Vegas?
> 
> (Contemplates losing 20 pounds- realizes I'll never go to Vegas)


COME TO VEGAS AND PRETEND YOU LOST 20LBS. I'LL LIE FOR YOU.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Unintended Max P.E. said:


> It's been interesting working out outside lately. My hikes around here have been pretty icy! I get to go a lot slower than normal and get a good core workout at the same time from being so tense the entire time. Wheeeeeee!


It's only gotten worse. And y'all may think I was kidding about the core workout, but I am dead serious.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

One KETO benefit I've had (besides what's been mentioned... personally I've used it to lose 60+ lbs) is sustained energy even when going long periods between meals (due to busy schedule, etc.). That is super nice. I never feel starving at all, which is something I can not claim when following eating plans that include carbs. I know it's not for everyone but it works SUPER well for me.


----------



## snickerd3

real Carb lover here..could never not eat them. THe gluten free stuff gives me stomach aches


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Deleted post.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I had my first Impossible Burger a couple of weeks ago and it was amazing. I didn't feel overly stuffed afterwards, so that was great!


----------



## Violator

The bread is worse than the meat


----------



## Platypus Engineer




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

snickerd3 said:


> real Carb lover here..could never not eat them. THe gluten free stuff gives me stomach aches


real carb lover here. I go with out them all the time. It's about discipline. Gluten free stuff is crap.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Is everyone off the wagon? No posts for almost two months! 

Still doing ankle PT after a really bad sprain, I've pretty much been bed/couch-bound since Feb. Attempting to do some light jogging today after work. If I don't report back, then I'm dead in a ditch being gnawed on by raccoons.


----------



## csb

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is everyone off the wagon? No posts for almost two months!
> 
> Still doing ankle PT after a really bad sprain, I've pretty much been bed/couch-bound since Feb. Attempting to do some light jogging today after work. If I don't report back, then I'm dead in a ditch being gnawed on by raccoons.


I finished PT about two weeks ago for achilles tendonitis. I'm allowed to run 0.40 miles right now.


----------



## leggo PE

I’m trying to maintain a schedule of three weight training workouts, one 5-6 mile run, and several bike rides of varying distances sprinkled throughout the week (including commuting to the office). That, combined with consistent meal planning, makes for a happy and fit leggo!


----------



## csb

Also, I'm also still doing, like, SO MUCH CROSSFIT.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

I do strength training 3-5 days per week with some cardio built in to my workouts. Cardio gets very boring, very quickly for me, but I feel like I need to include it a bit more in my daily/weekly regimen. I really started focusing on strength training about 8 months ago and have actually gained about 10 lbs, which was/is so frustrating when I focused on the scale, but I've noticed myself getting stronger, and I still fit into all my clothes, so it's less concerning to me when I focus on being "healthy" vs. "skinny". I get very frustrated with traditional BMI scales, because I am technically considered "overweight", though in reality I know I'm not. I limit my carb intake, but I don't avoid them altogether. It's all about balance. 

I love hiking, though this year the weather here in WA has been crap and I haven't honestly gotten out much. I have several hikes on my to-do for this year, so I'm hoping the weather gets better soon! Of course, weather hasn't been the only thing keeping me from doing them, I've also been extra busy this year, and I'm not sure how it's already the middle of April.


----------



## leggo PE

Muscle is denser than fat!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

leggo PE said:


> Muscle is denser than fat!


I know  I just have to remind myself occasionally! I lost about 70 lbs through dieting about 8 or 9 years ago now and have maintained pretty well (+/- 5 lbs or so). But I admit I started to get frustrated seeing the scale increase when I felt like I was doing all the right things!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

kevonstage on Instagram: "This is unnecessary!! 😂😂"


kevonstage shared a post on Instagram: "This is unnecessary!! 😂😂". Follow their account to see 13926 posts.




www.instagram.com




Completely unnecessary absurdity in the gym and


----------



## JayKay PE

I have been doing nothing exercise-wise for a while. It's been difficult to keep a schedule since my work schedule...isn't really a thing anymore, due to a Contractor that comes in later in the evening for some of the work. Just trying to keep the diet/eating under control. I am sub-180lb, one of my goals, but it keeps creeping due to some shitty weekends spreading into the normal week. Starting this week, I am going to try and be super understanding with my eating habits and figuring out what is triggering me. I need a new 'snack' food that is something immediate, but crunchy. Not going to lie, Cheerios were kinda working as a sub to potato chips (they have the weird texture that is I think what I'm looking for)? Also, tons of veggies in the fridge due to me being lazy and buying them from Costco instead of the local grocery. Might just eat celery + avocado mash dip when I have a craving, since the celery is pre-washed and I don't need to 'do' anything to prep it.

Idk. Just spit balling. I think I did really well when I used this thread as a mini-journal because it forced me to actually act instead of planning over and over again.


----------



## Supe

Wasabi peas?


----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> Wasabi peas?


Oooooo, I might do that~ My go-to for a while was the 'snaps' pretzels, but I forgot to pick them up when I was grocery shopping and now I've resorted to eating a ton of outshine pops...which isn't the worse, but also isn't the best?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Is everyone off the wagon? No posts for almost two months!


We are all too busy.. being at the gym. Hahah.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

akwooly said:


> I have the fenix 6 pro.


Jeebus how rich are you people. I think I'm just going to get the Forerunner 55. Still just window shopping...


----------



## snickerd3

need to start looking for a tiny foldable treadmill for minisnick so he can keep running over the winter. With supply chain issues it will likely take me that long to find something.


----------



## JayKay PE

I haven't...really been working out since my PT adventures that started in September. I did a class on Monday, strength for glutes/squats.

...I still can't feel my legs. And I was using fairly small weights versus the kettlebells I used to use. I am now weaaaaaak.


----------



## csb

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> Jeebus how rich are you people. I think I'm just going to get the Forerunner 55. Still just window shopping...


Um, we're licensed engineers. We're making bank.


----------



## csb

JayKay PE said:


> I haven't...really been working out since my PT adventures that started in September. I did a class on Monday, strength for glutes/squats.
> 
> ...I still can't feel my legs. And I was using fairly small weights versus the kettlebells I used to use. I am now weaaaaaak.


You know, when I was hoping to be able to out-lift you, this is not what I had in mind.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Today I missed working out with my group (had a conflict) and went to the gym by myself. I misunderstood the workout and did WAY MORE than I was supposed to. OOPS.

This is the workout I was supposed to do:



This is the workout that I did!!!!



So instead of doing the 500m row two times. I did the 500m row *9 times*!!!!
So many regrets. I was trying to figure out why this workout took me 30 minutes when I did it a couple years ago but took over 70 minutes today.


----------



## csb

That looks an awful lot like a functional fitness routine....


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE said:


> Today I missed working out with my group (had a conflict) and went to the gym by myself. I misunderstood the workout and did WAY MORE than I was supposed to. OOPS.
> 
> This is the workout I was supposed to do:
> View attachment 27954
> 
> 
> This is the workout that I did!!!!
> View attachment 27955
> 
> 
> So instead of doing the 500m row two times. I did the 500m row *9 times*!!!!
> So many regrets. I was trying to figure out why this workout took me 30 minutes when I did it a couple years ago but took over 70 minutes today.


someday I'll be able to do pull ups.... some day. ....


----------



## leggo PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> someday I'll be able to do pull ups.... some day. ....


That’s a good goal!! I highly recommend a pull up bar if you want to practice at home.


----------



## JayKay PE

I'm trying to do a 30-min total Peloton workout every other day (thank you, @tj_PE ). Kinda sucks, because I only have 5/10/15lb weights, but it's slow progress that I'm making myself do. Usually works out to a 10min core class + 20min other class (arms, glutes, barre, spin, etc.). I was trying to do more, but I didn't realize how...busy a schedule is when you're doing OT almost every week. At this point, I'm actually happy that I no longer pay for the big gym I was going to...I def would have been losing so much money by not being able to go during to week to their one group class per day at 5:30pm.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I'm trying to do a 30-min total Peloton workout every other day (thank you, @tj_PE ). Kinda sucks, because I only have 5/10/15lb weights, but it's slow progress that I'm making myself do. Usually works out to a 10min core class + 20min other class (arms, glutes, barre, spin, etc.). I was trying to do more, but I didn't realize how...busy a schedule is when you're doing OT almost every week. At this point, I'm actually happy that I no longer pay for the big gym I was going to...I def would have been losing so much money by not being able to go during to week to their one group class per day at 5:30pm.


Our current house is not setup for any kind of home gym, short of maybe using the garage, but it's being used for storage at the moment while we wait finish packing. pre-covid I used the gym at work on my lunch break. once covid hit, and I started WFH, I quickly realized that working out from home was not going to work, so I joined a gym. I consider it a big part of my mental health, along with my physical well-being. 

But when we move, I hope to be able to have a well-stocked home gym...


----------



## JayKay PE

BlueBlueprintPE PMP said:


> Our current house is not setup for any kind of home gym, short of maybe using the garage, but it's being used for storage at the moment while we wait finish packing. pre-covid I used the gym at work on my lunch break. once covid hit, and I started WFH, I quickly realized that working out from home was not going to work, so I joined a gym. I consider it a big part of my mental health, along with my physical well-being.
> 
> But when we move, I hope to be able to have a well-stocked home gym...


I like joining a gym, because it forces me to go since I've already spent the money. But if I'm leaving Indiana soon...I'm happy I didn't lock myself into a contract. I do try and WFH but it's hard in my apartment, since there is really no place to put workout equipment that is a designated space. So it has to happen in my living room in front of the tv. Which is a very narrow space and even narrower when Odin decides to interrupt and sit on my yoga mat while I'm trying to plank.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

JayKay PE said:


> I like joining a gym, because it forces me to go since I've already spent the money. But if I'm leaving Indiana soon...I'm happy I didn't lock myself into a contract. I do try and WFH but it's hard in my apartment, since there is really no place to put workout equipment that is a designated space. So it has to happen in my living room in front of the tv. Which is a very narrow space and even narrower when Odin decides to interrupt and sit on my yoga mat while I'm trying to plank.


haha yes! I tried and aside from the lack of real space (and stable flooring), the dogs were very "helpful".... push-ups??? here, let me help you out. sit-ups? I'm gonna sit on your stomach... down dog?, yes I can do that too! - right underneath you... sphynx pose? let me lick your face!


----------

